# Vanderpump Rules



## coconutsboston

This show starts on January 7.  Who all is tuning in?  

Does this mean Lisa won't be on Real Housewives of Beverly Hills anymore?


----------



## FreshLilies

Ughh this looks like a Jersey Shore/Real World spinoff. It looks like Lisa isn't even the focus of the show!


----------



## Allisonfaye

Looks dull to me.


----------



## cjy

I have no interest in this at all. I really like Lisa but could not care less about that silly staff and their immature antics.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

I have no interest listening to more 20 somethings kvetch about their love/sex lives.


----------



## needloub

Too bad Lisa isn't the focus of the show...I don't want to watch 20-somethings in regards to their love life...


----------



## amrx87

Yeah it looks boring.  The little snippet preview thing that they had on rhobh last week was painful enough for me.


----------



## coconutsboston

I figured I'd suffer through the first episode to give it half a chance.  That's still TBD though, haha.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Nah, won't be watching.


----------



## chowlover2

So far, not enough Lisa! I worked in 2 restaurants in a 12 yr period. Everyone sleeps with everyone, nothing new there. Thankfully I didn't work in LA with all these fameho wannabes.


----------



## Gimmethebag

Stassi is insufferable. And I can see my former college roommate, who was a REAL New Orleans debutante (queen of four parades, maid in like eight... Lol!) throwing popcorn at her TV.


----------



## jhs216

Is Sur as exclusive/hot as they are portraying it? Never been to L.A.


----------



## slyyls

jhs216 said:


> Is Sur as exclusive/hot as they are portraying it? Never been to L.A.



I doubt it.    Who wants to go to a restaurant where the owners and staff are more interested in being filmed and becoming famous, than they are in their patrons?
I'll spend my hard earned cash, at a restaurant where my money, and patronage is appreciated.
I'm not interested in filling a seat, so they can promote themselves.


----------



## chowlover2

Lisa is on WWHL tonight, I love her more and more,such a quick wit. Somebody asked her on air if SUR did drug testing. Lisa replied if they don't we give them one- LOL! All in jest, but that's more of what I was hoping to see on the show, mor laughs, less made up drama.


----------



## bhalpop

My son works back of the house in an "happening" restaurant in Chicago. I find it hard to believe the owners let the help hang out in the bar. They are really strict on that kind of thing in his restaurant. Help can eat there on their days off, but they have to make arrangements well in advance. No loitering/drinking in the bar. It just seems so unprofessional, distracting for the paying customers.


----------



## chowlover2

bhalpop said:


> My son works back of the house in an "happening" restaurant in Chicago. I find it hard to believe the owners let the help hang out in the bar. They are really strict on that kind of thing in his restaurant. Help can eat there on their days off, but they have to make arrangements well in advance. No loitering/drinking in the bar. It just seems so unprofessional, distracting for the paying customers.



We weren't allowed to hang around the bar either. Only time was after last call when the customers were gone and we were just chilling, or we went elsewhere to relax. After working all night you are wound up and need to decompress. Plus every place has cliques, so you go someplace and hang with your crowd. And here on the East Coast there are alot of afterhours clubs. Lots of restaurant people head to those.


----------



## bhalpop

chowlover2 said:


> We weren't allowed to hang around the bar either. Only time was after last call when the customers were gone and we were just chilling, or we went elsewhere to relax. After working all night you are wound up and need to decompress. Plus every place has cliques, so you go someplace and hang with your crowd. And here on the East Coast there are alot of afterhours clubs. Lots of restaurant people head to those.



Same in Chicago. They even go bowling after work some nights. Luckily there's a handy pub down the street from the son's that a lot of staff from several restaurants hang out at, provides good networking opportunities!


----------



## SherryF

I won't watch.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

^ You are smart not to. The 10 mins I saw of it - well, I will never get my 10 mins back.


----------



## Charles

I just can't understand how there are people like Stassi in this world.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I tried to watch it...but kept rolling my eyes about how lame it was. I will not be watching it..in the future.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

It was ok.  Some things got on my nerves, for example, The darked haired girl slept with Brandis ex.  Why is she getting all the flack, after all he was married!  If it wasn't her it would of been someone else.  She was young and stupid, happens a lot.  Also, when Lisa pulled her aside to tell her not to take the other ones (?) BS.  Why should she have to handle it.  Lisa should of went right up to her and told her that she is the boss, not her.  Am I wrong?


----------



## chowlover2

LOREBUNDE said:


> It was ok.  Some things got on my nerves, for example, The darked haired girl slept with Brandis ex.  Why is she getting all the flack, after all he was married!  If it wasn't her it would of been someone else.  She was young and stupid, happens a lot.  Also, when Lisa pulled her aside to tell her not to take the other ones (?) BS.  Why should she have to handle it.  Lisa should of went right up to her and told her that she is the boss, not her.  Am I wrong?



No,you're aren't wrong, Lisa is the boss, not Stassi. I think I would have fired her, but because she is Pandora's friend she faces no consequences.Lisa must have thought enough of Scheana to move her from Villa Blanca to SUR. I doubt if I will watch another episode.


----------



## Charles

LOREBUNDE said:


> It was ok.  Some things got on my nerves, for example, The darked haired girl slept with Brandis ex.  Why is she getting all the flack, after all he was married!  If it wasn't her it would of been someone else.  She was young and stupid, happens a lot.  Also, when Lisa pulled her aside to tell her not to take the other ones (?) BS.  Why should she have to handle it.  Lisa should of went right up to her and told her that she is the boss, not her.  Am I wrong?



Stassi doesn't like Sheana cause she's worried she'll steal her bf.  I doubt she cares at all that Sheana was linked to a married man.  No one can steal anyone.  If your bf is devoted, he won't stray.  Simple as that.

Probably cause she wants Sheana to handle it.  As a boss, I'd rather my employees iron out differences and me not have to get involved....unless it gets to a certain point.


----------



## Gimmethebag

Charles said:


> Stassi doesn't like Sheana cause she's worried she'll steal her bf.  I doubt she cares at all that Sheana was linked to a married man.  No one can steal anyone.  If your bf is devoted, he won't stray.  Simple as that.
> 
> Probably cause she wants Sheana to handle it.  As a boss, I'd rather my employees iron out differences and me not have to get involved....unless it gets to a certain point.


This. As a manager, it's best if your employees work it out. The "tattler" will be met with 10x the hostility if the boss has to play mommy.


----------



## twin-fun

This whole set up seems so fake to me, as if this entire staff was picked knowing they'd be on a reality show. Almost like The Hills. The servers really don't hold my attention as I have _very_ little in common with 20-somethings who are trying to get a career as "Brunette Britney" going while waiting tables. In Hollywood. Now that's unique...


----------



## lulilu

The previews were enough for me to know I wouldn't be watching.


----------



## Jenny Cadine

I might have to watch this because Stasi (why is she named after East German secret police) is so heinous.


----------



## Charles

Jenny Cadine said:


> I might have to watch this because Stasi (why is she named after East German secret police) is so heinous.



I feel the same way, and I hate it.  Just from the first episode, I'd like to see her fall and go down hard.

As for the cast being picked, didn't they say they've been working there for some time?  I'm sure they moved Sheana over for the purpose of the show, but I think the current employees were there before the show was contrived.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I liked it. But I couldn't keep up with who was who. Much like Gallery Girls. They were all starting to blend in. 

The blond ringleader was funny though. Lisa was shading her the entire show. I wonder how she felt about that when she watched.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Charles said:


> I feel the same way, and I hate it.  Just from the first episode, I'd like to see her fall and go down hard.
> 
> As for the cast being picked, didn't they say they've been working there for some time?  I'm sure they moved Sheana over for the purpose of the show, but I think the current employees were there before the show was contrived.



Yes, they were all there before.

Also, I read on another site that many of them have done lots of acting, especially Shaena. Small bits and roles.

What bothers is that they want fame and fortune and then known for their work, in that order. Bunch of tools.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Stassi posted a few pics of her and frenemy, Scheana. Their feud is as fake as the show. Why did I watch​


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Gave it a chance and sorry I did.  
So phony.  So scripted.  They are all admitted actors including Lisa (and I like Lisa).
Other than Lisa I did not like one character er, I mean, person on that show.  
Won't be wasting my time with this Melrose Place tribute.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Just saw the first episode last night. I work right by Sur and have been there a few times for work lunches. It's a gorgeous restaurant on Robertson right by the Louboutin store and The Abbey (a happening gay guy spot), but it's more looks than anything. The food is just okay, not bad, but nothing special. I had the risotto the first time I went and it tasted SO weird. The other dishes I've had have just been okay. There are DEFINITELY better restaurants with better looking people. Yelp is right on the money with the 3.5 star rating. Could even be a 3. The statement about how everyone wants to work at Sur - please! 

And our servers weren't on the show. Maybe they're deemed less attractive and work the lunch shifts, haha I don't know. I think they were eastern European, but their dresses WERE short. Not backless, but definitely short.

My boyfriend said he'd never seen a show as vapid as this. I told him to record the season, and he was like "are you serious?!" I just want to watch it because I go there sometimes and it's so close! Not because I admire the people or something, HA.

Obviously they're all acting. They want to be actors, and so they are!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

twin-fun said:


> This whole set up seems so fake to me, as if this entire staff was picked knowing they'd be on a reality show. *Almost like The Hills.* The servers really don't hold my attention as I have _very_ little in common with 20-somethings who are trying to get a career as "Brunette Britney" going while waiting tables. In Hollywood. Now that's unique...



I found it similar to_ The Hills _too.


----------



## Charles

Kitties Are Cute said:


> The Abbey



When I was in WeHo (that's what the cool kids call it, right?) I got dragged to the Abbey.  Super fun club.

Ok, carry on.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Charles said:


> When I was in WeHo (that's what the cool kids call it, right?) I got dragged to the Abbey.  Super fun club.
> 
> Ok, carry on.



oh I'll bet the boys loved you...


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Charles said:


> When I was in WeHo (that's what the cool kids call it, right?) I got dragged to the Abbey.  Super fun club.
> 
> Ok, carry on.



Love the Abbey! So much fun for straight girls, hah.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

bagnshoofetish said:


> oh I'll bet the boys loved you...



I'm sure they did too! Did you get hit on??

Sorry, off topic!


----------



## ReginaGeorge

I just watched the first episode and I kind of enjoyed it. I hope that Stasi-Nazi girl isn't for real because she's terrible!


----------



## Charles

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Love the Abbey! So much fun for straight girls, hah.



That's what I was hoping to find 

For some reason it was dead the night we all went (I think Weds night).



Kitties Are Cute said:


> I'm sure they did too! Did you get hit on??
> 
> Sorry, off topic!



Nah.  Like I said, it was dead.  But I've been hit on a decent amount and it's not a big deal to me.  When I was single, the gay club was one of the best places to meet women, so I used to go a lot.  The only problem...it's very dark and some of those sexy ladies are not ladies at all...if you know what I mean.


----------



## guccimamma

i'd rather watch a show based upon the girls that work at hot-dog-on-a-stick


----------



## cjy

charles said:


> that's what i was hoping to find
> 
> for some reason it was dead the night we all went (i think weds night).
> 
> 
> 
> Nah.  Like i said, it was dead.  But i've been hit on a decent amount and it's not a big deal to me.  When i was single, the gay club was one of the best places to meet women, so i used to go a lot.  The only problem...it's very dark and some of those sexy ladies are not ladies at all...if you know what i mean.



lol!!!


----------



## seanie

I made my husband watch it with me and neither one of us thought these people were that good looking.


----------



## DC-Cutie

seanie said:


> I made my husband watch it with me and neither one of us thought these people were that good looking.



Ok!  I'm watching now and these girls are regular, at best. 

Although, I do think the girl that met with sheana for that holistic drink was pretty. I remember seeing her on an episode of RHWBH.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Yep, they ain't that pretty. I've seen better looking for sure. The blonde chick who hates Scheana or whatever is definitely nothing special.

They closed Sur for lunch now and the entire front part of the restaurant where you enter is blocked off. I wonder if that's when they film their fake night scenes.


----------



## Bagbug

The scarf blouse is pretty, but not for serving food and their hair down?  I know in dress codes in some offices you are not even allowed to wear a tank top by it self.  Just saying.


----------



## mundodabolsa

ya'll must live in paradise if you think the people on this show aren't that pretty.  man, I live in nyc, land of the beautiful, and I think these girls are super beautiful.


----------



## Swanky

I couldn't make it halfway through. . .  *snore*


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

mundodabolsa said:
			
		

> ya'll must live in paradise if you think the people on this show aren't that pretty.  man, I live in nyc, land of the beautiful, and I think these girls are super beautiful.



I think Scheana (sp?) is pretty, but the others are just whatevers to me. I have a few friends who are much prettier than these girls and not as dumb-sounding! The guys are okay, that bartender looks a little too fake for me. The people on the show just made it sound like they were the hottest people ever. They're definitely not!


----------



## Pinkcaviar

The "characters" are narcissistic to the bone and not very likable. It's kind of hard to watch a show where people compliment themselves every few sentences. They are attractive people, but their personality makes them nasty to watch after a while. 

I guess it takes BIG egos to make it in Hollywood which is good for them, because most, will likely never make it.


----------



## susieserb

I'm gonna hold out to see shots of Lisa and her one liners.  Please chime in _more_ gurl~


----------



## kcf68

The most boring vapid self absorbed people!  This show bites!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Not as interested as thought it should be...


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Drinking on the job?! Badmouthing customers?! And Lisa thinks this is ok !?


----------



## flsurfergirl3

"A table full of British people...who don't tip"?! Wonder what Lisa had to say!


----------



## starrynite_87

flsurfergirl3 said:
			
		

> Drinking on the job?! Badmouthing customers?! And Lisa thinks this is ok !?



On WWHL she said she was seeing most of that stuff for the first time because she's not always there


----------



## flsurfergirl3

starrynite_87 said:
			
		

> On WWHL she said she was seeing most of that stuff for the first time because she's not always there



Yikes

Sheana in the recording studio... *puke*


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Pinkcaviar said:
			
		

> The "characters" are narcissistic to the bone and not very likable. It's kind of hard to watch a show where people compliment themselves every few sentences. They are attractive people, but their personality makes them nasty to watch after a while.
> 
> I guess it takes BIG egos to make it in Hollywood which is good for them, because most, will likely never make it.



I dislike a lot of the way Hollywood is run. They treat those at the bottom or aspiring to be horribly and actors like gods. I'm not an actress or anything, but I worked costume on a bad movie for some extra money in 2011 and they made me sit in the back of the vans because the front seats were for "the talent". Mind you, "the talent" were nobodies! 

Anyway, these Sur people will most likely still be nobodies after this, unfortunately for them.


----------



## starrynite_87

Kitties Are Cute said:
			
		

> I dislike a lot of the way Hollywood is run. They treat those at the bottom or aspiring to be horribly and actors like gods. I'm not an actress or anything, but I worked costume on a bad movie for some extra money in 2011 and they made me sit in the back of the vans because the front seats were for "the talent". Mind you, "the talent" were nobodies!
> 
> Anyway, these Sur people will most likely still be nobodies after this, unfortunately for them.



Exactly...the most those girls can hope for is marrying a Hollywood actor,producer,director, or some super rich guy


----------



## LADC_chick

starrynite_87 said:


> On WWHL she said she was seeing most of that stuff for the first time because she's not always there



That doesn't make any sense. Isn't she a producer on this show? Wouldn't she have seen the raw footage long before the episode went to air since they review footage as the season tapes?


----------



## guccimamma

seanie said:


> I made my husband watch it with me and neither one of us thought these people were that good looking.



i agree, thin...but nothing special.


----------



## starrynite_87

LADC_chick said:
			
		

> That doesn't make any sense. Isn't she a producer on this show? Wouldn't she have seen the raw footage long before the episode went to air since they review footage as the season tapes?



Maybe that's what she meant...that she didn't know until she saw the footage


----------



## swags

I finally watched the premiere episode. What a bunch of a holes. I don't think I'll bother tuning in again.


----------



## AECornell

Ok, Stassi is one of those people who is just naturally pretty. Not amazing where they look weird (like some of those guys, who just look too... pretty? good looking? molded?), but just naturally pretty. Too bad she seems like she's such a B.


----------



## AECornell

Sorry if this has been covered, but what is Stassi's ethnic background (or where are her parents from)? I tried looking her up, but couldn't find anything.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

starrynite_87 said:
			
		

> Exactly...the most those girls can hope for is marrying a Hollywood actor,producer,director, or some super rich guy



Yep, like that young blonde girl who slept with Danny DeVito. I mean... Ew.


----------



## Charles

Stassi - "I don't want to support a guy..psh!"

*20 minutes earlier*

Stassi - "The only reason I want to go back to grad school is so my dad can pay my bills"


----------



## Belle49

This does NOT need to be an hour


----------



## starrynite_87

Kitties Are Cute said:
			
		

> Yep, like that young blonde girl who slept with Danny DeVito. I mean... Ew.



Que...what???? Eww I just barfed a little in my mouth... Don't put those types of things in my mind


----------



## AECornell

Belle49 said:


> This does NOT need to be an hour



Agreed. I think I turned it off after Stassi was being a whiny littly B outside with Jax. 

They are in one BAD relationship. The problem is, they could both be great people outside of this relationship. Once you're in a bad relationship, you both end up sucking. The girl sounds like a controlling crazy B and the guy ends up acting like a uncaring jerk. They're just reacting to each other. Why are they still together?


----------



## twin-fun

I just couldn't get myself to turn in to see episode 2 after the series opener was such a snooze fest last week. They are starting to look more and more like The Hills...


----------



## KristiScott

I am not sure if I will be tuning in for more episodes..  Although it was nice to learn a little of the backstory of Sheana and Brandi.

Stassi and Jax's relationship is so toxic, on both ends.  

As a former waitress, I couldn't get over their dresses (if your can even call them that!) being so short and inappropriate for serving.  Their hair should be pulled back as well...

I'd fire them all if I was Lisa. They are all just narcissistic a-holes that want to be actresses/models/pop stars/trophy wives/mistresses..


----------



## susieserb

I was an insecure Stassi at 19.  This is a girl who has to be in control because of her insecurities which then morphs into anxiety usually when the BF does not perform to your liking.  She is use to being fawned over and getting spoiled and when the man starts to pull away, she becomes more incest.  Bottom line guy runs FAST in the other direction.

As an older woman watching Stassi a flood of memories came back to me tonight and I'll have to say, they weren't a pretty picture.  Nagging, contentious girls are the bane of a young man's existence.  Oh How I WISH I had the confidence of TODAY back then.  YOu know that old saying.  My 50 year old brain in a 23 year old body...I think we would rule the world, LOLOL

Last, I didn't want to be an actress, I just wanted (and expected) my BF to be my butt boy servant or POUT POUT I wasn't happy.  SPOILED?

Let's just say that is soooooo not the case some thirty years later.


----------



## chowlover2

susieserb said:
			
		

> I was an insecure Stassi at 19.  This is a girl who has to be in control because of her insecurities which then morphs into anxiety usually when the BF does not perform to your liking.  She is use to being fawned over and getting spoiled and when the man starts to pull away, she becomes more incest.  Bottom line guy runs FAST in the other direction.
> 
> As an older woman watching Stassi a flood of memories came back to me tonight and I'll have to say, they weren't a pretty picture.  Nagging, contentious girls are the bane of a young man's existence.  Oh How I WISH I had the confidence of TODAY back then.  YOu know that old saying.  My 50 year old brain in a 23 year old body...I think we would rule the world, LOLOL
> 
> Last, I didn't want to be an actress, I just wanted (and expected) my BF to be my butt boy servant or POUT POUT I wasn't happy.  SPOILED?
> 
> Let's just say that is soooooo not the case some thirty years later.



You are so right! If only we knew then what we know now..


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Hahahaahahaha. I WISH at 23 I would financially support a washed up 33 year old bum. 

I don't care how nagging, spoiled and narcissistic I may be. He is doing you a favor dear when he is sleeping in his car. DING DONG. He is showing you who he really is.

A homeless person that you have taken in.


----------



## susieserb

BagOuttaHell said:


> Hahahaahahaha. I WISH at 23 I would financially support a washed up 33 year old bum.
> 
> I don't care how nagging, spoiled and narcissistic I may be. He is doing you a favor dear when he is sleeping in his car. DING DONG. He is showing you who he really is.
> 
> A homeless person that you have taken in.



Hummm? Is it Stassi supporting hunky (and he is) or daddy's bucks? I'm thinking Stassi had seed money from her rents.  After all she's only a waitress herself?

I remember a scripture verse that says, "Proverbs 21:9"
It is better to live in a corner of a roof Than in a house shared with a contentious woman." That's Stassi

Cute dude needs to grow some and move on and Stassi needs to become a more humble woman.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Her money. Daddy's money. Whatever the case.

He is a bum.


----------



## susieserb

BagOuttaHell said:


> Her money. Daddy's money. Whatever the case.
> 
> He is a bum.



LOL it takes on to know one KWIM.


----------



## legaldiva

This show sounds hideous ... I watched a few minutes of hte first episode last night from my DVR, and now I can't wait to finish it.


----------



## Bagbug

Their probably paid actors.  I notice they play music. Looks like BRAVO wants to appeal to a younger audience.  This show sucks!


----------



## pr1nc355

jhs216 said:


> Is Sur as exclusive/hot as they are portraying it? Never been to L.A.



It's not that exclusive.  You can get a reservation on opentable.com.  I've gotten a table just as a walk-in a few times.  I think it's pretty hot, though.  Great ambiance.  On a nice day (and they're usually nice in LA), it's perfect.  Great location, down the street from Christian Louboutin and 3.1 Philip Lim.  Other than the waitresses on the show, there are others that are beautiful, too, and they look like models.  Last time I was there, my waitress wore her chiffon top with daisy dukes.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I hate to admit this, but I actually like this show! :shame: Probably because it reminds me of The Hills which I used to watch until Lauren left.


----------



## Cheekers

HermesNewbie said:


> I hate to admit this, but I actually like this show! :shame: Probably because it reminds me of The Hills which I used to watch until Lauren left.



I love it too, I'm hooked. Stassi is rude and demanding but she seems the most real to me. She's also gorgeous and if anyone can ID any makeup she wears I would love to know, specifically eyes. But anyway she's the only one who makes the show interesting. She also seems to be incredibly smart.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

I wish they didn't close for lunch, we like to take clients or other guests there especially because it's on TV and is a total LA place, even if it's on a dumb show like this one.

But the episode with gay pride is waaaay old. Gay pride was in like June. They must have taken forever in production.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

this Frank guy cannot be serious. really?! and she believes him them goes off to Vegas to party after getting drunk off shots with him then badmouthing him saying he is a frat party boy?! she's a walking contradiction! and then has a pow wow at their house like it's freaking middle school! SMDH


----------



## susieserb

Okay, if I heard a pregnancy rumor about the man I love, that I've been LIVING WITH for TWO YEARS you better believe I would confront the guy and hear HIS side of the story?  This whole show screams super fake.  These people act like 15 year olds on roids.


----------



## m3rma1d

Never have I seen a show where I cannot even begin to pick any side because everyone is so terrible. I'm hooked! 
Well I mean, I love Lisa but that doesn't count lol


----------



## Lanier

Kitties Are Cute said:


> I wish they didn't close for lunch, we like to take clients or other guests there especially because it's on TV and is a total LA place, even if it's on a dumb show like this one.
> 
> But the episode with gay pride is waaaay old. Gay pride was in like June. They must have taken forever in production.



I noticed when they were at Supperclub, the date on the marquee said 06/20.

This show is trashy and dumb, and I'm sure I'm losing some IQ points by watching it. But for some strange reason I kind of like it.


----------



## susieserb

What can I say, I do too?????


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Kitties Are Cute said:


> I wish they didn't close for lunch, we like to take clients or other guests there especially because it's on TV and is a total LA place, even if it's on a dumb show like this one.
> 
> But the episode with gay pride is waaaay old. Gay pride was in like June. They must have taken forever in production.



They close for lunch now? I went for lunch with me dear sister but that was over a year ago.


----------



## legaldiva

Stassi writes for Pandora's blog Divine Addiction. I like her style


----------



## Cheekers

legaldiva said:


> Stassi writes for Pandora's blog Divine Addiction. I like her style



Agreed!


----------



## Jenny Cadine

I don't understand why girls (like Stassi) think it makes them look desirable to jump into another relationship immediately after a breakup. It just looks desperate and pathetic.


----------



## Charles

I don't think she's seeing it that way at all.  All she cares about it not being alone, cause I'm sure being alone = failure to her.


----------



## Ladybug09

this show is a mess, and when I woke up, the bit I caught with the ex with the too tight sweater asking " if the guy enjoyed tasting his d!ck''' implication was just tacky and nasty.

I'm sure he's tasted a lot of other guys stuff too at the rate these hoes mess around on this show.


----------



## lovemysavior

I agree with the fact that they may be paid actors.  I just don't see too much of a touchy touchyrelationship with Stassi and Jax.  I don't even think they are even a couple in real life.  I could be wrong though.  I like the show, for as cheesy as it is, I still watch


----------



## junqueprincess

What's up with this crew? Why did all the guys take their shirts off to fight? Also, really don't care at this point about the characters, liked them better before they showed who they are.


----------



## Love Of My Life

The show is unappealing on many levels... not engrossed at all


----------



## love_addict919

hotshot said:


> The show is unappealing on many levels... not engrossed at all



I passed out while watching it... Not a good sign.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

The one boyfriend bartender guy looks so fake, like he has a fake nose and his eyebrows are too groomed or something. For some reason he kind of reminds me of Smith from Sex and the City. I think it's his jawline and maybe the way he talks. And Stassi is only 23/24? I swear she was like late 20s. 

I'm at work now, but yesterday and today when I went on lunch, I saw Lisa's husband here on the corner of Robertson and Santa Monica (just a little up the street from Sur) talking to some woman. Probably someone from the restaurant. Or scandal! Ha, I wish!


----------



## BabyK

Ladybug09 said:


> this show is a mess, and when I woke up, the bit I caught with the ex with the too tight sweater asking " if the guy enjoyed tasting his d!ck''' implication was just tacky and nasty.
> 
> *I'm sure he's tasted a lot of other guys stuff too at the rate these hoes mess around on this show*.



I know right?  Didn't he admit that he hooked up with a prostitute in Vegas before he met Stassi?


----------



## kittyswag

I love this show! I don't know who to like though.. stassi and scheana are both annoying. and the other girls are kind of boring. and the guys are meh.. but for some reason, all these wrong pieces equals an amazing show for me lol.


----------



## LJS58

lovemysavior said:


> I agree with the fact that they may be paid actors.  I just don't see too much of a touchy touchyrelationship with Stassi and Jax.  I don't even think they are even a couple in real life.  I could be wrong though.  I like the show, for as cheesy as it is, I still watch



Very obvious to me that they are acting. Stassi can't even deliver her "mad face/pouty Stassi" lines without smirking. She looks like she's about to crack up half the time! Especially during the fake fight scenes with "Jax" (probably formerly known as "Jack").


----------



## AECornell

So I'm watching now. How is this woman Stassi's mom? She looks 35.

Also, Stassi circa Amazing Race:


----------



## buzzytoes

I was thinking the same thing about Stassi's mom.

This is the first episode I've seen. These people are ridiculous!


----------



## Jenny Cadine

If this was for real Lisa would fire every one of these dingbats.

These girls are trying so hard to cry. I don't see much future in acting for any of them.


----------



## AECornell

I have it on, and my husband comes in and says "is this real?"

It seems like The Hills, when it was "real" but totally set up.

Also, I kind of just want to punch Stassi in the throat.


----------



## Queenie719

This cant be real...so many HR issues right now.


----------



## fashion16

Omg!!! She looks like she had lost 20 lbs, bought a package of spray tans and bleached her hair. The old stassi would have never pulled Jax!


----------



## kittyswag

fashion16 said:


> Omg!!! She looks like she had lost 20 lbs, bought a package of spray tans and bleached her hair. The old stassi would have never pulled Jax!



hahah agreed. ew. good for her, love the improvements.


----------



## junqueprincess

AECornell said:
			
		

> So I'm watching now. How is this woman Stassi's mom? She looks 35.
> 
> Also, Stassi circa Amazing Race:



WOW- that's a transformation- amazing what a good salon/stylist and 20lbs can do! Makes me think I should try harder lol


----------



## Love Of My Life

This show is not what I expected at all... not captivating me in the least


----------



## BunnyLady4

AECornell said:


> Sorry if this has been covered, but what is Stassi's ethnic background (or where are her parents from)? I tried looking her up, but couldn't find anything.



I thought she said she was a decendent of a Swedish princess .  I think her full name is Nastasia (at least I think that's what name she said her room was under at the hotel in Las Vegas)


----------



## AECornell

BunnyLady4 said:


> I thought she said she was a decendent of a Swedish princess .  I think her full name is Nastasia (at least I think that's what name she said her room was under at the hotel in Las Vegas)



Her name is Stassia Schroeder. I tried finding some background on her or her family but came up short. Wondering if anyone watched amazing race when she was on and if she says anything about them. She was also on some failed reality show, too.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

AECornell said:


> So I'm watching now. How is this woman Stassi's mom? She looks 35.
> 
> Also, Stassi circa Amazing Race:



*ripping the needle from record sound* WTF!!

I feel bad for saying this but I agree with the poster that said old Stassi would never land a Jax. Whoa.


----------



## Lanier

AECornell said:


> She was also on some failed reality show, too.



Queen Bees. It was hosted by Yoanna from America's Next Top Model!


----------



## AECornell

You were right *BunnyLady*, I just looked her up. It's Nastassia. Everywhere I was seeing Stassia, but just looked her up on IMDB and it gives her full name. Still trying to find some info on her mom. Trying to figure out if that woman really was her mother, or an actress.



BunnyLady4 said:


> I thought she said she was a decendent of a Swedish princess .  I think her full name is Nastasia (at least I think that's what name she said her room was under at the hotel in Las Vegas)


----------



## legaldiva

Alex Spoils Me said:


> *ripping the needle from record sound* WTF!!
> 
> I feel bad for saying this but I agree with the poster that said old Stassi would never land a Jax. Whoa.



ITA!!!!!!!!!!  She is the best example that a little weight loss & some highlights can make you look like a completely different person!


----------



## pinklipgloss33

AECornell said:


> Also, Stassi circa Amazing Race:


Say what now?


----------



## Longchamp

amazing race clip with the Schroeder's 

http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=954992n


----------



## GirlieShoppe

^^Interesting, thanks for posting!

That video was posted Oct. 19, 2005. If she's currently 24, she would have been around 16 at that time. She definitely looks better now!


----------



## AECornell

I read on the bio she was 17. She seemed likeable in the interview. I wonder what happened.


----------



## chowlover2

I think it's all for TV. She was on WWHL last week, and much more likeable than on the show. It's just to create more drama.


----------



## viciel

Personality aside, Stassi is not someone I consider pretty, she looks like a goldfish to me.  Banging body perhaps (thanks to her droopy boobs) to the boys, but come on, girls like her are a dime a dozen in LA, most of them are much prettier.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

AECornell said:


> *I read on the bio she was 17.* She seemed likeable in the interview. I wonder what happened.



Thanks, I must have missed that.


----------



## coconutsboston

AECornell said:


> So I'm watching now. How is this woman Stassi's mom? She looks 35.
> 
> Also, Stassi circa Amazing Race:



WOAH.  Vast improvement


----------



## AECornell

I kind of feel bad, now knowing she was 17 in that picture. I mean, I'm sure we all needed some improvement when we were juniors/seniors in high school. But still, she looks so punk/goth.


----------



## AECornell

Yeah, what's up with her boobs?



chriseve said:


> Personality aside, Stassi is not someone I consider pretty, she looks like a goldfish to me.  Banging body perhaps (thanks to her *droopy boobs*) to the boys, but come on, girls like her are a dime a dozen in LA, most of them are much prettier.


----------



## viciel

AECornell said:


> Yeah, what's up with her boobs?



They remind me of Jessica Simpson's boobs.  JS is a big boned voluptuous girl with naturally large breasts, and during her daisy dukes day, even with the weight loss everywhere else, her boobs were still big, but now they're just droopy, I can't imagine what her boobs would be like after babies especially if she breastfeeds...  but I digressed...  yeah, Stassi needs to start wearing some good solid bras or else she'll be paying for them in a few more years.


----------



## susieserb

Longchamp said:


> amazing race clip with the Schroeder's
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=954992n



THUD  StAsSi's DAD=JAX and her mom is STASSI only with brown hair Oooo Mmmmmm Geeeeeee.  Unbelievable.


----------



## Belle49

This show annoys me...the two girls that were Stassi's friends are SO annoying and the faces they make drive me crazy


----------



## Charles

What's wrong with her boobs?  They're not super perky, but they're not pancakes.

I just can't keep watching this show.  Stassi brings Frank to meet her parents after what...2 weeks of dating, and not only that, they're all sitting around laughing at how much of a **** face Frank is.  Who the eff laughs at a bartender threatening patrons?  They're all witless morons.

I seriously can't believe there are people like that in our world.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Charles said:


> What's wrong with her boobs?  They're not super perky, but they're not pancakes.
> 
> I just can't keep watching this show.  Stassi brings Frank to meet her parents after what...2 weeks of dating, and not only that, they're all sitting around laughing at how much of a **** face Frank is.  Who the eff laughs at a bartender threatening patrons?  They're all witless morons.
> 
> I seriously can't believe there are people like that in our world.


The icing on the cake was Stassi's parents actually asking Stassi the next day what Frank thought about THEM.  Like they should be concerned with impressing her loser boyfriend of 2 weeks that just got fired from his bartending job where he threatened a patron :weird:

I was appalled at how her parent's were co-signing on this foolishness when he was telling them the story of what happened.

Every time I watch this show I regret I wasted 1 hour of my life I will never get back.


----------



## Jenny Cadine

pinklipgloss33 said:


> The icing on the cake was Stassi's parents actually asking Stassi the next day what Frank thought about THEM.  Like they should be concerned with impressing her loser boyfriend of 2 weeks that just got fired from his bartending job where he threatened a patron :weird:
> 
> I was appalled at how her parent's were co-signing on this foolishness when he was telling them the story of what happened.
> 
> Every time I watch this show I regret I wasted 1 hour of my life I will never get back.



Was the red haired mom a stepmom? She looked nothing like Stassi and seemed pleased to out her over the chin implant. 

One thing is clear. She may act the princess but Stassi ain't no NOLA society girl, after seeing Ma and Pa. They act like famewh**res themselves.


----------



## lucywife

pinklipgloss33 said:


> The icing on the cake was Stassi's parents actually asking Stassi the next day what Frank thought about THEM.  Like they should be concerned with impressing her loser boyfriend of 2 weeks that just got fired from his bartending job where he threatened a patron :weird:
> 
> I was appalled at how her parent's were co-signing on this foolishness when he was telling them the story of what happened.
> 
> Every time I watch this show I regret I wasted 1 hour of my life I will never get back.



Lol so funny and so true. 

Frank is repulsive, I'm glad Lisa fired him


----------



## legaldiva

It seemed like karma was not kind to Stassi.  The look on her face when she found out Frank was fired was priceless, esp considering she dumped Jax because he was so immature and ambitionless.


----------



## Bagbug

I don't want to get sued, but I think one of them male waiters looks and acts like a COKE HEAD. This show sucks!


----------



## Lanier

Jenny Cadine said:


> Was the red haired mom a stepmom? She looked nothing like Stassi and seemed pleased to out her over the chin implant.
> .



I was thinking the same thing ~ and her mom on the show doesn't look anything like her mom in the Amazing Race clip.


----------



## Gimmethebag

Jenny Cadine said:


> Was the red haired mom a stepmom? She looked nothing like Stassi and seemed pleased to out her over the chin implant.
> 
> One thing is clear. She may act the princess but Stassi ain't no NOLA society girl, after seeing Ma and Pa. They act like famewh**res themselves.


I know for fact she ain't. Their last names are all on buildings at Loyala and Tulane. 

An old college roommate of mine was a "queen" of four balls, maid in eight. Her license plate was "GD2BQN"... Three of her family middle names were on buildings at Tulane.


----------



## kittyswag

legaldiva said:


> It seemed like karma was not kind to Stassi.  The look on her face when she found out Frank was fired was priceless, esp considering she dumped Jax because he was so immature and ambitionless.



i want frank offfff the show. he ruins it. jax is way sweeter and wayyyyyy hotter.


----------



## chowlover2

I think Stassi is royalty in her own mind and nowhere else.


----------



## Jenny Cadine

Laura-Leigh is quite pretty, poor child.


----------



## starrynite_87

Jenny Cadine said:
			
		

> Laura-Leigh is quite pretty, poor child.



She's coming off a little fatal attractionish


----------



## DC-Cutie

starrynite_87 said:


> She's coming off a little fatal attractionish



A little?  In the words of whoopi Goldberg from Ghost 'Jax, you in danger'


----------



## mzri

I can't even feel bad for Laura-Leigh properly...


----------



## kittyswag

mzri said:


> I can't even feel bad for Laura-Leigh properly...



I hate her


----------



## Queenie719

Pandora needs veneers...


----------



## Dancechika24

In the Amazing Race clip, the heading at one point is Schroeder Family - Dad, Stepmom and Kids. So the woman in the clip is the stepmom and the red haired woman in Vaderpump Rules is her real mom? So her parents got back together?


----------



## love_addict919

kittyswag said:


> I hate her



Omg her voice is so annoying


----------



## lovemysavior

Back in October we walked right by Sur restaurant while doing some shopping, but it was closed at the time we were there.  I wonder if any of these people on the show still actually work there.


----------



## legaldiva

mzri said:


> I can't even feel bad for Laura-Leigh properly...



This show is beyond anything believable.

When Jax was at the sauna making fun of LL's dad in prison ... terrible.
When Jax showed up at her AA meeting and proceeded to break up with her (ahem--slow things down) since she'd said before she always feels great after a meeting.  Repulsive.
LL whining about her Prozac.

I can't wait for the reunion.


----------



## starrynite_87

legaldiva said:
			
		

> This show is beyond anything believable.
> 
> When Jax was at the sauna making fun of LL's dad in prison ... terrible.
> When Jax showed up at her AA meeting and proceeded to break up with her (ahem--slow things down) since she'd said before she always feels great after a meeting.  Repulsive.
> LL whining about her Prozac.
> 
> I can't wait for the reunion.



I think he got scared cause he learned new things about her like the whole meth thing...I would have been worried too


----------



## kittyswag

LL is a train wreck. anyone would be crazy to be near her. psychotic gf coming up.


----------



## xikry5talix

They're all such dingbats. None of them are likable characters.


----------



## DC-Cutie

xikry5talix said:


> They're all such dingbats. None of them are likable characters.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

I seriously don't see the hype about Stassi's "prettiness". She kinda of has a big face or cheeks or something, I dunno. And I don't see Kristen as being super gorgeous either. They're both pretty, but there are way prettier girls. I think Scheana is so much prettier.

Anywho... I read one of Stassi's columns on that site she writes for. Sorry, she has no writing talent either. She can compose simple sentences with cliche phrases, but the column lacks a tone and the content is unremarkable. And she acts like a huge ***** on the show.

Why do I watch this again?


----------



## xikry5talix

Kitties Are Cute said:


> I seriously don't see the hype about Stassi's "prettiness". She kinda of has a big face or cheeks or something, I dunno. And I don't see Kristen as being super gorgeous either. They're both pretty, but there are way prettier girls. I think Scheana is so much prettier.
> 
> Anywho... I read one of Stassi's columns on that site she writes for. Sorry, she has no writing talent either. She can compose simple sentences with cliche phrases, but the column lacks a tone and the content is unremarkable. And she acts like a huge ***** on the show.
> 
> Why do I watch this again?



I don't think any of the girls are that pretty. Dime a dozen for pretty girls in SoCal so they're just whatever. 

I actually fell asleep while watching a rerun of the show last week and that never happens..hahaha must resist watching this trash! I wonder if it will be picked up for a second season??


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kitties Are Cute said:


> I seriously don't see the hype about Stassi's "prettiness". She kinda of has a big face or cheeks or something, I dunno. And I don't see Kristen as being super gorgeous either. They're both pretty, but there are way prettier girls. I think Scheana is so much prettier.





xikry5talix said:


> I don't think any of the girls are that pretty. Dime a dozen for pretty girls in SoCal so they're just whatever.



I don't see the pretty either.  I think Scheana is probably the most attractive, but she scares me with her eyebrows and 10 tons of makeup.


----------



## Jenny Cadine

Kitties Are Cute said:


> I seriously don't see the hype about Stassi's "prettiness". She kinda of has a big face or cheeks or something, I dunno. And I don't see Kristen as being super gorgeous either. They're both pretty, but there are way prettier girls. I think Scheana is so much prettier.
> 
> Anywho... I read one of Stassi's columns on that site she writes for. Sorry, she has no writing talent either. She can compose simple sentences with cliche phrases, but the column lacks a tone and the content is unremarkable. And she acts like a huge ***** on the show.
> 
> Why do I watch this again?



Stassi is an example of what can be done with diet, peroxide, plastic surgery and makeup. Not naturally pretty.


----------



## mundodabolsa

just had a little vanderpump rules marathon to get all caught up. 

I had no idea laura leigh is on this show, I know her from her conservatory days. like they said on the show, she's a trained actress, I don't doubt that she needs to wait tables to make some income, but this is just another acting gig for her.


----------



## AECornell

I had this show on in the background (nothing else was on) and my husband came in and wondered why as an actor you would act the *****y or crazy part, because that's all people will think of you. Most people don't understand that most of these "reality" shows hire actors to play a part, so if you're seen as the mean one who causes drama, that's all people will see, not any of the "real" you.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

mundodabolsa said:


> just had a little vanderpump rules marathon to get all caught up.
> 
> I had no idea laura leigh is on this show, I know her from her conservatory days. like they said on the show, she's a trained actress, I don't doubt that she needs to wait tables to make some income, but this is just another acting gig for her.



I can't beyond her voice!


----------



## xikry5talix

Haha, Stassi is pretty calm considering what Jax told her. I'd be like #$%*, #$*#&$ and crying way worse, haha. That's how I can tell this is so fake!


----------



## Belle49

I'm watching this now but man is Jax HOT lawd


----------



## imgg

xikry5talix said:


> Haha, Stassi is pretty calm considering what Jax told her. I'd be like #$%*, #$*#&$ and crying way worse, haha. That's how I can tell this is so fake!



What did he say?  I haven't watched it yet.


----------



## Belle49

imgg said:


> What did he say?  I haven't watched it yet.



admitted that he did cheat & he always quit


----------



## imgg

Belle49 said:


> admitted that he did cheat & he always quit



Not surprising.  Thanks!


----------



## xikry5talix

imgg said:


> What did he say?  I haven't watched it yet.




He admitted that he cheated with that girl in Vegas and lied to all the other Sur workers, turning them against Stassi.


----------



## kittyswag

Belle49 said:


> I'm watching this now but man is Jax HOT lawd



yay-err!


----------



## imgg

xikry5talix said:


> He admitted that he cheated with that girl in Vegas and lied to all the other Sur workers, turning them against Stassi.



why would he do that?  It's so out of character for a guy like that.  Has to be staged!


----------



## MarieG

Belle49 said:


> I'm watching this now but man is Jax HOT lawd



Totally! I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Charles

Why on earth does a restaurant need promotional pics of two of their female servers kissing?
And watching Stassi whine about being a victim (before she knew Jax lied), no Stassi, being a friend does not mean 100% back up.  When you act like a spoiled, selfish brat, your friends are allowed to call you on it.  "I was so lonely and no one was there for me".  No $hit!  Cause you treat everyone like crap.  

I really hope this is scripted.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Charles said:


> Why on earth does a restaurant need promotional pics of two of their female servers kissing?
> And watching Stassi whine about being a victim (before she knew Jax lied), no Stassi, being a friend does not mean 100% back up.  When you act like a spoiled, selfish brat, your friends are allowed to call you on it.  "I was so lonely and no one was there for me".  No $hit!  Cause you treat everyone like crap.
> 
> I really hope this is scripted.



Scripted with horrible actors.


----------



## legaldiva

DC-Cutie said:


> Scripted with horrible actors.





ITA, and yet I watched every minute.  It was great for one season, but I don't know how they would continue the drama for another.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Does anyone know who at SUR is pregnant? In her Vanderpump Rules blog, Lisa mentions someone announced a pregnancy and that they are a few months away from the first SUR baby.


----------



## laf724

HermesNewbie said:


> Does anyone know who at SUR is pregnant? In her Vanderpump Rules blog, Lisa mentions someone announced a pregnancy and that they are a few months away from the first SUR baby.



Could it be Pandora or Lisa's partner wife?


----------



## DC-Cutie

HermesNewbie said:


> Does anyone know who at SUR is pregnant? In her Vanderpump Rules blog, Lisa mentions someone announced a pregnancy and that they are a few months away from the first SUR baby.



Could be an employee not featured on the show.


----------



## Dany_37

Ugh!!  This show was so boring and silly I couldn't get past the first couple of episodes.  I even tried going back and watching the reruns and could never keep watching...the dialogue and situations were so high school.


----------



## lucywife

I watched the reunion last night and forgive me, Lisa's fans, but why a grown-a** older woman needs to place herself between her youngish employees and tell them what they feel or how to live their lives? She is acting like a queen before peasants who are there strictly for her entertainment and she rules them because only she knows what's right. This is really strange! She is way too involved [as an employer] in their personal lives.


----------



## Dany_37

lucywife said:


> I watched the reunion last night and forgive me, Lisa's fans, but why a grown-a** older woman needs to place herself between her youngish employees and tell them what they feel or how to live their lives? She is acting like a queen before peasants who are there strictly for her entertainment and she rules them because only she knows what's right. This is really strange! She is way too involved [as an employer] in their personal lives.



HERE HERE!!!


----------



## GTOFan

^^ITA.  But it makes for good tv and Lisa will milk it as long as she can!


----------



## love_addict919

Dany_37 said:


> HERE HERE!!!



I agree. But i don't think she would be that invested in their lives if they all weren't on a tv show together


----------



## zaara10

Did anyone else notice Stassi's eyelash glue showing at the reunion? Looked bad. And why didn't anyone say anything about how emotional Tom got when he was crying about Jax? It was a little weird. Jax didn't seem genuine to me & his obsession w/ Stassi was kind of funny. Must be an awkward work environment. I would avoid dining at Sur w/ such a trashy staff.
I can't believe I watched this show. What is wrong w/ me? Lol


----------



## lulilu

I thought the reunion was a huge disgusting, trashy embarrassment. Everyone of these people are awful.  ugh.  Even for Bravo, this show is disgusting.  If any of them ever grows up, they will regret this entire debacle.


----------



## xikry5talix

I still don't think this show is real at all. Jax and Stassi were together for 2 years (not THAT long) and he is still obsessed with her 3-4 months later? I just don't believe it. There isn't going to be a season 2, right? I hope not!


----------



## LJS58

zaara10 said:


> Did anyone else notice Stassi's eyelash glue showing at the reunion? Looked bad. And why didn't anyone say anything about how emotional Tom got when he was crying about Jax? It was a little weird. Jax didn't seem genuine to me & his obsession w/ Stassi was kind of funny. Must be an awkward work environment. *I would avoid dining at Sur w/ such a trashy staff.
> *I can't believe I watched this show. What is wrong w/ me? Lol



I really wouldn't want any of them touching my food. That place seems like a hotbed for disease between the sex in the bathroom and drug addict servers.  No thanks.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I liked this show a lot. I hope it returns. So fake and trashy.


----------



## zaara10

xikry5talix said:


> I still don't think this show is real at all. Jax and Stassi were together for 2 years (not THAT long) and he is still obsessed with her 3-4 months later? I just don't believe it. There isn't going to be a season 2, right? I hope not!



I think it's like his friend Tom said, Jax likes to play the role of a crazy in love guy (like Tom cruise jumping on Oprah's couch). I don't think he's genuine either. I think he's grasping for a story line. And from what I've seen, Stassi is no catch. Didn't she date the other bartender Peter too? Girlfriend gets around!


----------



## lucywife

zaara10 said:


> I think it's like his friend Tom said, Jax likes to play the role of a crazy in love guy (like Tom cruise jumping on Oprah's couch). I don't think he's genuine either.



I agree. I don't remember in which episode, but when he came to the night club where Stassi was with that other guy, Jax told Stassi that she's the one and all that and she left with him, Jax was bragging after that it took him less than nothing to take her away from that other dude, Frank or whatever his name was. This was not about Stassi at all, it is all about irresistible (in his mind only) Jax. He is so transparent and full of himself, this is not even funny.

I think that the only *somewhat normal* person there is Tom who shaves his forehead and takes Xanax accidentally.


----------



## littlerock

xikry5talix said:


> *I still don't think this show is real at all.* Jax and Stassi were together for 2 years (not THAT long) and he is still obsessed with her 3-4 months later? I just don't believe it. There isn't going to be a season 2, right? I hope not!



Me either. I have this feeling the whole thing is 200% made up. I work in reality TV and know that everything is a bit -or semi- scripted but it doesn't seem like there is even a grain of truth to this entire show. I keep waiting for them to yell "gotchya!"


----------



## zaara10

Do you think this show has helped or hurt business @ Sur? Or maybe it's the same? Like I said, I would seriously dine elsewhere w/ all that nastiness. Does anyone else think "SUR" standing for "sexy unique restaurant" is cheesy? So dumb.


----------



## lucywife

zaara10 said:


> Do you think this show has helped or hurt business @ Sur? Or maybe it's the same? Like I said, I would seriously dine elsewhere w/ all that nastiness. Does anyone else think "SUR" standing for "sexy unique restaurant" is cheesy? So dumb.



It brought attention, yes, but I think I would go dine somewhere else because I don't want a bartender or a server to threaten me or my company or any other customer near me or to be in the middle of stuff's personal wars. To me is looks like Lisa is running a brothel with her stuff running around in see-through cover-ups. I don't find it sexy, but a poor taste and humiliating for those girls actually. Sexy unique restaurant...ugh, sounds like something only Lisa would come up with. 
I wish they concentrate on food instead.


----------



## Belle49

Do any of you remember that show on Nickelodon called "Queen Bees" Stassi was on that as well


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

zaara10 said:


> Do you think this show has helped or hurt business @ Sur? Or maybe it's the same? Like I said, I would seriously dine elsewhere w/ all that nastiness. Does anyone else think *"SUR" standing for "sexy unique restaurant*" is cheesy? So dumb.



 That's awful.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

littlerock said:


> Me either. I have this feeling the whole thing is 200% made up. I work in reality TV and know that everything is a bit -or semi- scripted but it doesn't seem like there is even a grain of truth to this entire show. I keep waiting for them to yell "gotchya!"



I agree, just like The Hills.


----------



## chowlover2

Laurel Leigh has a role on this season of The Client List. Jennifer Love Hewitt was on WWHL and Andy brought it up.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I wonder when we can see her in the movie she quit SUR for, the one where she's supposedly starring opposite Jennifer Aniston?


----------



## LostStarfish

HermesNewbie said:


> I wonder when we can see her in the movie she quit SUR for, the one where she's supposedly starring opposite Jennifer Aniston?



The release date is August. They filmed the movie here in NC.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

LostStarfish said:


> The release date is August. They filmed the movie here in NC.



Thanks for the info! Do you know the title?


----------



## LostStarfish

HermesNewbie said:


> Thanks for the info! Do you know the title?



We're the Millers.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

LostStarfish said:


> We're the Millers.



Thanks so much!


----------



## zaara10

Just when I thought it was over, there's a lost footage reunion type show on Monday night! Dammit. I know I'll end up watching it. :shame:


----------



## Chaneller

FreshLilies said:


> Ughh this looks like a Jersey Shore/Real World spinoff. It looks like Lisa isn't even the focus of the show!



I agree, this tv show should've been called *Fistpump Rules*...


----------



## caitlin1214

While I absolutely adore Lisa and her Husband, it's not my favorite but I won't change the channel when it's on.


----------



## keodi

New season starts tonight who's tuning in?


----------



## DC-Cutie

So dd anybody see Laura Leigh in the movie?


----------



## chowlover2

No, I just saw her in The Client List which just got cancelled.


----------



## Iluvbags

I've been watching since the new season started.....and I have no idea why.


----------



## chowlover2

Iluvbags said:


> I've been watching since the new season started.....and I have no idea why.




Me too, just love Lisa when she stops by SUR.


----------



## Charles

I caught an ep from the new season and I could have sworn it was season 1.  Jax and Stassi were fighting about relationship stuff.  Stassi was yelling at http://www.imdb.com/name/nm3059064/?ref_=ttfc_fc_cl_t2Scheana.

Soooo...nothing has changed.  Awesome!


----------



## Iluvbags

Charles said:


> I caught an ep from the new season and I could have sworn it was season 1.  Jax and Stassi were fighting about relationship stuff.  Stassi was yelling at http://www.imdb.com/name/nm3059064/?ref_=ttfc_fc_cl_t2Scheana.
> 
> Soooo...nothing has changed.  Awesome!




That's hilarious you are so right.  Stassi seems like such a mean girl and people just let her get away with it. But I have to remind myself that this show is probably fake or at least partially scripted...


----------



## meluvs2shop

this show is AWFUL! i'm watching now on Bravo and it's really boring...every epi seems the same to me. this is what I didn't like about Rachel Zoe's show. It's Groundhogs Day each time you watch these shows. 

Plus that one girl's voice that wants to be the next Ke$ha is AWFUL.


----------



## kcf68

I think all the shows on Bravo really suck expecially the new ones!


----------



## TC1

Was the basic premise of the falling out between Scheena and Stassi really about a tooth repair??. Hahahaa. So ridiculous.


----------



## pquiles

Scripted, ridiculous, boring even.


----------



## HandBagFanatic3

This one does seem so silly, like high school kids - he said, she said!!!


----------



## caitlin1214

Jax is a persistent little bugger, isn't he?


----------



## junqueprincess

Did anyone notice the pirate ship didn't leave the dock!!  This show is sad....

Kristin is just pathetic.


----------



## keodi

caitlin1214 said:


> Jax is a persistent little bugger, isn't he?



He screwed himself by blabbing about the Tom and Adriana situation.


----------



## ILuvShopping

junqueprincess said:


> Did anyone notice the pirate ship didn't leave the dock!!  This show is sad....
> 
> Kristin is just pathetic.



they were told when they got on the boat that the waters were too rough so they were unable to take it out but more than welcome to party on the boat while it was docked.


----------



## junqueprincess

ILuvShopping said:


> they were told when they got on the boat that the waters were too rough so they were unable to take it out but more than welcome to party on the boat while it was docked.



I Missed that, thanks.


----------



## DC-Cutie

That was a pathetic 25th birthday. Stasi said she planned it for a year. But, the hotel was 'provided' by Lisa and it wasn't even on the beach. I'm jut saying, if you're planning a grand party at least get a beachfront property.


----------



## Sassys

I have never seen this show, but watched 1 1/2 episodes the other day at the gym. So let me get this straight, what business woman allows some chick to tell her who she can and can not hire for her restaurant? One of the girl's man is friends with a bartender she doesn't like and she tells Lisa you have to get rid of her because I don't like her. Is she serious? Who does that??

If I was Lisa I would sit them all down and say, I don't give a damn who sleeps with who, who doesn't like who, but when you come into MY restaurant to work, you will show each other respect and keep the crap out of my business. You don't have to lie each other, but you will act like professional adults when you come onto my property. If you don't like it, there's the door. I would also tell the Manager, do not come to me about the lives of the people that work here. I hired you to manage my restaurant, not tell me who slept with who and who hates this one and that one.

That will be the LAST time I forget my ear buds to to listen to my music at the gym again.


----------



## lucywife

well, the show is about Lisa's employees personal lives, not their extreme professionalism at waiting tables lol
I remember one of those girls, tall brunette (named either Kathy or Kristen or Kirsten) said that all of them are ridiculously good looking and that's about it, the one with cheating boyfriend and this is, I guess, what this whole season is about. Last year there was other guy who cheated and short blonde girl was pissed at him.


----------



## tatsu_k

if they would act professional @ work, meaning no drama, would there be a show? I doubt it. Lisa probably was bored with her HW life and decided to give them a chance to be seen on TV, im sure most of the cast want to be singer/actor/model.

i saw few episodes in both seasons, same thing over and over, Stassi is center of attention, every other girl tries to create at least some drama not to be outshined by her, and Sheena is an outcast. I think the worst thing for a person is to go on a forced vacation (Cabo) to be surrounded by people you obviously dont like


----------



## chowlover2

tatsu_k said:


> if they would act professional @ work, meaning no drama, would there be a show? I doubt it. Lisa probably was bored with her HW life and decided to give them a chance to be seen on TV, im sure most of the cast want to be singer/actor/model.
> 
> i saw few episodes in both seasons, same thing over and over, Stassi is center of attention, every other girl tries to create at least some drama not to be outshined by her, and Sheena is an outcast. I think the worst thing for a person is to go on a forced vacation (Cabo) to be surrounded by people you obviously dont like


Agreed!


----------



## keodi

Tonight is supposed to be a very interesting episode...


----------



## BabyK

keodi said:


> Tonight is supposed to be a very interesting episode...



  i saw the "first look" episode and seems like it'll be interesting episode.


----------



## RedRumtoFakes

Jax and Kristen, wow.


----------



## tatsu_k

so much for a best friend...blah, surprise. i have a feeling most of them switched partners in their "Sur" career, its not like they all are in super committed relationships.  When you have bunch of young people who party/work together 24/7, liquor is involved 90% of time and everyone wants a spot under the light, stories will be passed, no matter true or false


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jax is a mess and Stassi is a paranoid drama queen.


----------



## bisousx

For anyone who was wondering if they actually work at SUR, they do. Just saw my friend's photos with them at the restaurant.


----------



## keodi

DC-Cutie said:


> Jax is a mess and Stassi is a paranoid drama queen.



agreed!


----------



## *schmoo*

I was wondering if Jax was actually lying about being with Kristen.


----------



## ILuvShopping

a lot of people think Jax is lying.  They think he's doing it in retaliation of Stassi not wanting him anymore.

why he would kill a 10 year friendship over it, who freaking knows. 

the text Jax showed Tom(?) at the beach was supposedly a fake text that Stassi created back when her and kristen were trying to get Jax to admit to something.


----------



## *schmoo*

Jax seems like a true sociopath. But they all seem to deserve each other.


----------



## CaliQT

Jax is the type who would be fine with losing Tom's friendship in order to hurt Stacci to the core and take away her bestfriend!

Either way I am grossed out by the "there was no kissing - that I know for sure!" Makes it appear as if Kristen is nothing more than a prostitute in the hookup.


----------



## chowlover2

Stassi was on WWHL last night, and she says everything will reveal itself in the finale last week. I loved those shirts the guys got " I got Jaxed and all I got was this lousy t-shirt! "


----------



## junqueprincess

*schmoo* said:


> I was wondering if Jax was actually lying about being with Kristen.



That's funny I was thinking  I didn't believe him, then I thought I was an idiot for thinking that when they all believed him he did it. 

That being said I really do not like Kristen.


----------



## beachgirl13

bisousx said:


> For anyone who was wondering if they actually work at SUR, they do. Just saw my friend's photos with them at the restaurant.



I have wondered that.

Every time I watch this show I wonder if it's all really true. 
After The Hills it's hard for me to think this is all real.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I just watched the last episode. Jax does seem like a sociopath so I kind of think he's lying about hooking up with Kristen. However, Kristen seems pretty shady too so I would not be surprised if the story is true.

I'm pretty embarrassed that I watch this show. :shame:


----------



## chowlover2

HermesNewbie said:


> I just watched the last episode. Jax does seem like a sociopath so I kind of think he's lying about hooking up with Kristen. However, Kristen seems pretty shady too so I would not be surprised if the story is true.
> 
> I'm pretty embarrassed that I watch this show. :shame:




It embarrasses me as well. You're in good company-LOL! I watch mostly for Lisa, I love her!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

chowlover2 said:


> It embarrasses me as well. You're in good company-LOL! I watch mostly for Lisa, I love her!


 
Same here - Lisa is fabulous!


----------



## keodi

beachgirl13 said:


> I have wondered that.
> 
> Every time I watch this show I wonder if it's all really true.
> After The Hills it's hard for me to think this is all real.



the B***h slap was real as Kristen went to the cops but refused to work with police later on.


----------



## sparkleswirl

I met Jax Saturday night at a lounge/bar in my neighborhood, the east village.  He was really nice.  Very attractive- even better looking in person.  I asked him if he really had sex with kristen...he didn't' answer.  He said- look, you show me a big group of friends and stuff like this happens all the time.  I just agreed to put it on TV.  

Anyway we talked for a little while- he was very nice but I had to leave because my bf came.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

sparkleswirl said:


> I met Jax Saturday night at a lounge/bar in my neighborhood, the east village.  He was really nice.  Very attractive- even better looking in person.  I asked him if he really had sex with kristen...he didn't' answer.  He said- look, you show me a big group of friends and stuff like this happens all the time.  I just agreed to put it on TV.
> 
> Anyway we talked for a little while- he was very nice but I had to leave because my bf came.


 
Cool!


----------



## keodi

sparkleswirl said:


> I met Jax Saturday night at a lounge/bar in my neighborhood, the east village.  He was really nice.  Very attractive- even better looking in person.  I asked him if he really had sex with kristen...he didn't' answer.  He said- look, you show me a big group of friends and stuff like this happens all the time.  I just agreed to put it on TV.
> 
> Anyway we talked for a little while- he was very nice but I had to leave because my bf came.



Cool!


----------



## buzzytoes

Am I the only one not feeling sorry for Tom? Dude you cheated on her first, why are you acting like you have had your heart broken? Maybe you should have thought about that before you cheated. Payback is kind of a ***** isn't it?


----------



## buzzytoes

Best line of the finale "I just had my teeth fixed and they knocked me down!" Hahahahaha


----------



## tatsu_k

i kind feel bad for Kirsten. I mean, im sure it sucks being in a place like that. Not that im saying whatever shes done is ok. its just, she lost everything and. Jax is still there and better than ever. I just saw a commercial for a reunion and it seems that Tom is with that girl that presumably he cheated with on Kristen. 

And Jax, wow, why do you ever need enemies when you have friends like this?


----------



## chowlover2

Lisa is on WWHL tonight with Jax!


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Why do I watch this? And then come here to check comments? I'll use the justification that it's because SUR is 2 seconds from my work and not because I actually enjoy this crap... Who am I kidding? I also watch the Kardashians. Wouldn't be surprised if 1000 brain cells are killed each time.


----------



## chowlover2

We all have our guilty pleasures...


----------



## tomz_grl

tatsu_k said:


> I just saw a commercial for a reunion and it seems that Tom is with that girl that presumably he cheated with on Kristen.


 
Ariana? I thought she was smarter than that...he's a cheater plain and simple. 

The only ones that aren't complete manwhores are Scheena's guy and Schwartz...


----------



## ChanelGirlE

buzzytoes said:


> Am I the only one not feeling sorry for Tom? Dude you cheated on her first, why are you acting like you have had your heart broken? Maybe you should have thought about that before you cheated. Payback is kind of a ***** isn't it?



YES.  I kept thinking why is he crying when he cheated multiple times?!  Then they left together after he attacked Jax?  I can see why he was mad at Jax because it was his "bff" but why aren't you mad at Kristen?!  Same with Kristen, why attack Ariana?  

And LOL at their photoshoot for the restaurant   I was also super embarrassed for Scheena singing her new single.    HORRIBLE!


----------



## junqueprincess

sparkleswirl said:


> I met Jax Saturday night at a lounge/bar in my neighborhood, the east village.  He was really nice.  Very attractive- even better looking in person.  I asked him if he really had sex with kristen...he didn't' answer.  He said- look, you show me a big group of friends and stuff like this happens all the time.  I just agreed to put it on TV.
> 
> Anyway we talked for a little while- he was very nice but I had to leave because my bf came.



Your right better looking than on TV. Hope your BF wasn't jealous- lol.


----------



## MKB0925

Just got done watching the finale.....what a bunch of dysfunction...lol. Tom and Kristen scream co-dependency! 

I do not feel bad for Tom either....karma!

That photo shoot and Scheena....just terrible made me cringe...lol

I saw the commercial for the reunion next week....is Tom now dating Ariana?
.


----------



## junqueprincess

Did anyone notice Ariana's outfit at the engagement party- she looks like she was dressing for an Abba concert.


----------



## starrynite_87

buzzytoes said:


> Best line of the finale "I just had my teeth fixed and they knocked me down!" Hahahahaha




At first I felt bad for her when she was crying because they ruined her engagement party...but then she said that and and I was like never mind


----------



## BabyK

MKB0925 said:


> Just got done watching the finale.....what a bunch of dysfunction...lol. Tom and Kristen scream co-dependency!
> 
> I do not feel bad for Tom either....karma!
> 
> That photo shoot and Scheena....just terrible made me cringe...lol
> 
> *I saw the commercial for the reunion next week....is Tom now dating Ariana?*
> .



I saw that too.  But I also saw Tom and Kristen on WWHL a week or 2 ago and it seems they were together.  Although Tom seemed distant (but could be him acting "cool") but Kristen wasn't.  WWHL is live and more current right?  When was the reunion taped?


----------



## susieserb

GUT FEELING. These people aren't really "together" Jax and Stassi, Kristin and Tom.  Did they screw one another _interchangeably_ you betcha...does it matter to any of them? NOPE.

It's all for the show.  Here's why I think I'm right, when you see Stassi confronting Kristin, right before she plows into her, she has this nervous little smile that borders into laughing hysterically.  As if to say, " I have to be serious come on show some  down home anger here".  Stassi has revealed that fake face all to many times.   Also Lisa towards Jax on WWHL told me it's all for ratings.

Jax squirming with quilt is real for sure but not for the reasons we the audience are lead to believe. Jax just hates looking like a real a$$ on nation TV and oooops that may actually hurt my career...


----------



## susieserb

sparkleswirl said:


> I met Jax Saturday night at a lounge/bar in my neighborhood, the east village.  He was really nice.  Very attractive- even better looking in person.  I asked him if he really had sex with kristen...he didn't' answer.  He said- look, you show me a big group of friends and stuff like this happens all the time.  I just agreed to put it on TV.
> 
> Anyway we talked for a little while- he was very nice but I had to leave because my bf came.



To me this proves my theory.  The relationships (probably Sheena's too) is for TV and only TV.  It's all about job security, having a show and launching their careers.

The last show Jax screams that Kristin and Tom are really just roommates and nothing else.....THIS!!! is probably the most truthful proclamation expressed on Vanderpump Rules :busted:


----------



## Tropigal3

BabyK said:


> I saw that too.  But I also saw Tom and Kristen on WWHL a week or 2 ago and it seems they were together.  Although Tom seemed distant (but could be him acting "cool") but Kristen wasn't.  WWHL is live and more current right?  When was the reunion taped?



Yeah I watched Tom & Kristin.  I'm pretty sure WWHL was after the reunion show.  Both are cheaters, they deserve each other.


----------



## Cherrasaki

susieserb said:


> To me this proves my theory.  The relationships (probably Sheena's too) is for TV and only TV.  It's all about job security, having a show and launching their careers.
> 
> The last show Jax screams that Kristin and Tom are really just roommates and nothing else.....THIS!!! is probably the most truthful proclamation expressed on Vanderpump Rules :busted:



The majority of them are pursuing careers in the entertainment industry so this train wreck of a show is probably considered a good experience and exposure for them.  I think what we are seeing is a mix of "reality" in that they all really work together and are friends and some apparently have been friends for a long time and part of it I think is amped up and is all for show.


----------



## chowlover2

Cherrasaki said:


> The majority of them are pursuing careers in the entertainment industry so this train wreck of a show is probably considered a good experience and exposure for them.  I think what we are seeing is a mix of "reality" in that they all really work together and are friends and some apparently have been friends for a long time and part of it I think is amped up and is all for show.


Agreed!


----------



## tatsu_k

why be together in your 20s when you live together and dont have sex for months and obvi its important for both since they sleep with everyone else. They are not married, have no kids, dont care about each other. the scene that left me in horror was truly when they were in a hibachi restaurant (considering Kristen is a vegan) and Tom was just shoveling meat  down his throat right in front of her face. dont get me wrong, but its like Tom being PETA member and Kristen would walk around with him in floor length fur coat.


----------



## sparkleswirl

susieserb said:


> To me this proves my theory.  The relationships (probably Sheena's too) is for TV and only TV.  It's all about job security, having a show and launching their careers.
> 
> The last show Jax screams that Kristin and Tom are really just roommates and nothing else.....THIS!!! is probably the most truthful proclamation expressed on Vanderpump Rules :busted:



Jax told me- I am making so much money right now, I'm doing appearances, getting some stuff together.  I'm making so much money off of this.
I said- Ok, but does it bother you (or your family) that you're coming off as the bad guy by sleeping around with friends?  He said- **** the haters and people who judge.  You show me one group of friends, like a big group of tight friends, and this happens with them.  I'm just putting it on tv.  
Then I said- I'm not judging you (He said- I know) but why GG?  
I just started laughing and so did he.
No one at the bar noticed him except me and one of my other girl friends


----------



## susieserb

sparkleswirl said:


> Jax told me- I am making so much money right now, I'm doing appearances, getting some stuff together.  I'm making so much money off of this.
> I said- Ok, but does it bother you (or your family) that you're coming off as the bad guy by sleeping around with friends?  He said- **** the haters and people who judge.  You show me one group of friends, like a big group of tight friends, and this happens with them.  I'm just putting it on tv.
> Then I said- I'm not judging you (He said- I know) but why GG?
> I just started laughing and so did he.
> No one at the bar noticed him except me and one of my other girl friends



Thank you for posting and having the "balls" to approach the guy.  Also I LOVE that you asked Jax direct questions.  Yes making money is the name of the game and when watching ANY of these shows we have to be cognizant of that fact and not get caught up in the "supposed realism".  

Jax's acting, not to shabby!!  Tom is too stilted and fake.  Stassi is good BUT she really wants to laugh after her ***** scenes and tries everything she can not to pop a gut. Kristin is one trick pony; Sheena is just gross; Lisa....will do anything for a buck, I have lost so much respect for this woman.  The nude, cuddle shots for the photo spread made me take Vanderpump Rules off of my DVR and really I am not a prude.  I just feel a line has been crossed.


----------



## imgg

susieserb said:


> Thank you for posting and having the "balls" to approach the guy.  Also I LOVE that you asked Jax direct questions.  Yes making money is the name of the game and when watching ANY of these shows we have to be cognizant of that fact and not get caught up in the "supposed realism".
> 
> Jax's acting, not to shabby!!  Tom is too stilted and fake.  Stassi is good BUT she really wants to laugh after her ***** scenes and tries everything she can not to pop a gut. Kristin is one trick pony;* Sheena is just gross*; Lisa....will do anything for a buck, I have lost so much respect for this woman.  The nude, cuddle shots for the photo spread made me take Vanderpump Rules off of my DVR and really I am not a prude.  I just feel a line has been crossed.



Yes,she is even worse in person.  She is way too full of herself.


----------



## Chanel522

Just caught up w this on my DVR and I think it's good that Stassi is now living in NY w her boyfriend and will no longer be on the show.  I like her, but don't really think she adds that much to the dynamics other than whining and complaining and acting like everything has to revolve around her.  When she was talking to Tom and Kristin and kept saying how K slept w Jax who was her ex while he was trying to get back w S was so annoying.  Imagine how T felt listening to all that?  Not that he's perfect by a long shot and I do think their relationship, whatever is really is, is pretty messed up, S was still trying to make it all about her.  

The nude photo shoot was pretty raunchy.  Not sure why it was necessary for anything other than shock factor bc it didn't add to anything else.  

Lisa is such a pretty lady and I love her personality.  She seems like she would be a lot of fun!  Ken is hilarious too.

IMO, Jax is trying to gain fame by playing a "Spencer Pratt" type role only he's ten years older.  Maybe it'll work for him and maybe it won't, but he's nothing special looks wise that I see and his personality whether real or fake is just not appealing.


----------



## Chanel522

Oh and Scheana (sp?) reminds me of Kourtney K.


----------



## saira1214

Cherrasaki said:


> The majority of them are pursuing careers in the entertainment industry so this train wreck of a show is probably considered a good experience and exposure for them.  I think what we are seeing is a mix of "reality" in that they all really work together and are friends and some apparently have been friends for a long time and part of it I think is amped up and is all for show.



+1000. this show is so fake and it is easy to tell that they are all trying to become "famous" from it. Whether it be model, actor/actress or singer.  It was painful to watch all of the contrived situations they got themselves into. You can tell the point when the producer told them to amp it up because the show was such a snooze-fest. All of these "cheating" rumors started to circulate and of course cast members had to resort to violence.  Stassi all of a sudden became the queen bee and everyone had to listen to her every direction. It was pretty embarrassing to watch, but like a train wreck, I couldn't turn away.  Did Stassi get breast implants at some point? Her boobs don't match her body.  Jax is super hot, but a major douche.


----------



## susieserb

saira1214 said:


> +1000. this show is so fake and it is easy to tell that they are all trying to become "famous" from it. Whether it be model, actor/actress or singer.  It was painful to watch all of the contrived situations they got themselves into. You can tell the point when the producer told them to amp it up because the show was such a snooze-fest. All of these "cheating" rumors started to circulate and of course cast members had to resort to violence.  Stassi all of a sudden became the queen bee and everyone had to listen to her every direction. It was pretty embarrassing to watch, but like a train wreck, I couldn't turn away.  Did Stassi get breast implants at some point? Her boobs don't match her body.  Jax is super hot, but a major douche.



EVEN the fight scene was stupidly staged, LAMO.  Was the blood on Jax's smirky face even REAL?  All you saw was one weak punch and the camera jumping around to simulate chaos....groan....


----------



## Grace123

I would've liked a better shot of Peter during the nude shoots, if ya know what I mean.


----------



## susieserb

I find Peter to be extremely handsome, totally my kind of guy.  Yet I hate it when he resorts to simulated sex scenes and planting his you know what into Stassi's neked back side. It's like saying, I'll stoop low for ratings and a paycheck, a la Sheen-a KWIM...


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

I don't even think Stassi is anything special, in terms of looks, but acts like she is. Like she has a big face or something? And she's so annoying. She gets involved in everyone's business and acts like everything is about her. I don't get why people don't like Scheana so much, she's a lot better than Stassi, Kristen, and that other chick with the orange hair. Those gold shorts Scheana wore during her performance were horrendous though.

I know girls love Jax, but I think he looks like a vulture.


----------



## Cherrasaki

saira1214 said:


> +1000. this show is so fake and it is easy to tell that they are all trying to become "famous" from it. Whether it be model, actor/actress or singer.  It was painful to watch all of the contrived situations they got themselves into. You can tell the point when the producer told them to amp it up because the show was such a snooze-fest. All of these "cheating" rumors started to circulate and of course cast members had to resort to violence.  Stassi all of a sudden became the queen bee and everyone had to listen to her every direction. It was pretty embarrassing to watch, but like a train wreck, I couldn't turn away.  Did Stassi get breast implants at some point? Her boobs don't match her body.  Jax is super hot, but a major douche.



Yeah Stassi is the worst and I'm not buying it.  The way she behaves on the show is ridiculous.  She's a server at Sur for crying out loud yet she acts as if she runs the place. Not to mention she treats people very badly. I find it hard to believe she's even in the hospitality industry. On that fact alone I would say this show is fake. lol


----------



## saira1214

Scheana's (sp?) whole outfit during her "performance" was tragic. I was literally cringing for her.  I agree that none of the girls are anything that special in terms of looks.  Scheana and the Olivia Palermo wanna-be girl are the only two that are pretty. I think the guys look much better than the girls, but they are dbags.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

saira1214 said:


> Scheana's (sp?) whole outfit during her "performance" was tragic. I was literally cringing for her.  I agree that none of the girls are anything that special in terms of looks.  Scheana and the Olivia Palermo wanna-be girl are the only two that are pretty. I think the guys look much better than the girls, but they are dbags.



I totally thought that chick looked like an Olivia Palermo knock off too! And I agree she and Scheana are the only attractive ones. I know Scheana wears a lot of makeup, but I think they showed her once with a lot less on, and she still looked good.


----------



## susieserb

Kitties Are Cute said:


> I totally thought that chick looked like an Olivia Palermo knock off too! And I agree she and Scheana are the only attractive ones. I know Scheana wears a lot of makeup, but I think they showed her once with a lot less on, and she still looked good.



Sheena, Scheana, Sheena...her acting oy.  The chipped tooth scene after the faux, fist fight.  Her pathetic tears while she feigned sorrow from the demolition of her engagement party? Poor little porno thing....

Sorry it's her voice too..


----------



## lulilu

I was surprised how vulgar Lisa spoke and acted several times, when her "persona" is more ladylike  in RHBH.


----------



## susieserb

lulilu said:


> I was surprised how vulgar Lisa spoke and acted several times, when her "persona" is more ladylike  in RHBH.



Fawning all over that pig while on Andy Cohen's live show and then prior, similar behavior displayed on VR?

Honestly I hate being ugly but I what I HATE even more is a sham of a show that's full of lies believing that the general public is too stupid to realize any different.

There I said it.


----------



## lucywife

The show had to be named Vanderpump Fools. It's degrading to everyone in it.


----------



## lucywife

lulilu said:


> I was surprised how vulgar Lisa spoke and acted several times, when her "persona" is more ladylike  in RHBH.


lol 
Did anyone notice that she was totally wasted towards the end of the "engagement" party. She couldn't walk straight. I'm not Lisa's fan, but I was embarrassed for her : /


----------



## Cherrasaki

Lisa can be raunchy when she wants to be.  And of course she likes Jax. He's cute and he's good for business and ratings.  In the long run I don't think she really cares what these people do as long as it doesn't interfere with her money train.


----------



## beachgirl38

Jax grosses me out & so does Kristen.  I can't believe they had sex.  Her & Tom are so pathetic.  They are so dependant on each other - it is the weirdest relationship.  Sheana is so annoying, she sings so bad!  I cringe when she gets up & sings/dances oh I mean "bootypops".


----------



## susieserb

beachgirl38 said:


> Jax grosses me out & so does Kristen.  I can't believe they had sex.  Her & Tom are so pathetic.  They are so dependant on each other - it is the weirdest relationship.  Sheana is so annoying, she sings so bad!  I cringe when she gets up & sings/dances oh I mean "bootypops".



If indeed Kristen and Tom are a couple? For all we know Tom could be Andy Cohen's boy toy set up for a show...after all he's from Andy's hometown STL...just sayin.


----------



## creighbaby

Can't stand lisa and the way she inserts herself in everyone's biz. She needs a life.


----------



## Jujuma

This show is one of Bravo's worse, but yes when there is nothing else on I watch the train wreck. They are all terrible actors. I don't think Tom and Kristen are anything more than room mates. Stassi is average looking at best, I cringe for her she she goes on and on about how wonderful, beautiful and so on she thinks she is. If Shay is really Sheena's BF or F is he constantly drunk or on something? He always seems off. I could go on...I guess even Andy Cohen can't get it right every time. But then there's that other show about high heals or something. I can't even watch that one, every time I turn it on all the people are yelling at each other!


----------



## xolilppox

Who caught the WWHL after shoe a few weeks back with Tom & Kristen?!? I was under the impression they were working on their relationship but got a very different vibe tonight on reunion!? So crazy- need to know


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Am I the only one who thinks Stassi looks different in the reunion? Not just the hair, her face looks slimmer or narrower or something.


----------



## Chanel522

Stassi looked awful at the reunion IMO.  Her hair was too blonde and looked dry and pouffy.  

When Andy asked if Tom and Kristen were still together they both said not at the moment so idk if they'll get back together or not.  They were always an odd couple and there didn't seem to be much chemistry.


----------



## susieserb

Watch What Happened Live had Brandy Glanville on (a very sober one too) and when Vanderpump Rules became a topic of conversation Brandy said, "It's the best scripted reality TV show on right now"..

*BAM there you have it.  *

Jenny McCarthy was also on, both these ladies said Lisa was all about promoting her show and "mothering" helped that venue.  Also Brandy said she was "mothered" to help Lisa's image; not that it wasn't genuine BUT not totally sincere either.


----------



## susieserb

xolilppox said:


> Who caught the WWHL after shoe a few weeks back with Tom & Kristen?!? I was under the impression they were working on their relationship but got a very different vibe tonight on reunion!? So crazy- need to know



Oh yea, I remember...I also remember they weren't particularly loving either.


----------



## xolilppox

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Stassi looks different in the reunion? Not just the hair, her face looks slimmer or narrower or something.




Stassi had grey hair at the reunion- ha!!


----------



## Iluvbags

If the show is scripted and relationships are fake I must say that Kristin is pretty good. Her tears always look real and it's totally believable that she's a bit cray. Just sayin.

I never miss a show so I guess I'm cray too. Lol. Guilty pleasure of a train wreck show


----------



## MKB0925

Iluvbags said:


> If the show is scripted and relationships are fake I must say that Kristin is pretty good. Her tears always look real and it's totally believable that she's a bit cray. Just sayin.
> 
> I never miss a show so I guess I'm cray too. Lol. Guilty pleasure of a train wreck show



I don't miss it either...I am a trash reality show junkie!


----------



## lovelyfromAtoZ

I wonder if there is going to be a third season now that Stassi is out of the picture


----------



## BabyK

Wow what a reunion... Kristen had a 3 month affair with another sur staff before Tom hooked up with Ariana, slept with Jax twice and now she's sleeping with a 21 yr old bus boy and she's STILL hung up on the fact that Tom hooked up with Ariana.  Kristen is just as bad as Tom so she needs to get over it.


----------



## *schmoo*

Jujuma said:


> *This show is one of Bravo's worse, but yes when there is nothing else on I watch the train wreck. *They are all terrible actors. I don't think Tom and Kristen are anything more than room mates. Stassi is average looking at best, I cringe for her she she goes on and on about how wonderful, beautiful and so on she thinks she is. If Shay is really Sheena's BF or F is he constantly drunk or on something? He always seems off. I could go on...I guess even Andy Cohen can't get it right every time. But then there's that other show about high heals or something. I can't even watch that one, every time I turn it on all the people are yelling at each other!



I watch it sometimes, because it's after RHoBH, but I agree that this show is awful.  I was hoping if Stassi leaves, maybe it will be cancelled, seeing that she was at the center of a lot of the drama.


----------



## tory_c

This show is so trashy and entertaining. I don't think it's scripted like brandi said. I do think it's the same as the rest of bravos shows. They feed them rumors/staged locations for it to all blow up. 
Doesn't Brandi hate Lisa and the chick who got with her ex husband? I'm sure that's why she was saying things. 
Kristen really needs help. I think it's pretty obvious she's on something and on top of that has some type of emotional/mental problem. Poor girl. Her and Tom both look like they do some type of drug. I wonder how a season 3 would work without Stassi. The shows ratings for this season were great so I wonder what they'll do.


----------



## Stilettolife

tory_c said:


> This show is so trashy and entertaining. I don't think it's scripted like brandi said. I do think it's the same as the rest of bravos shows. They feed them rumors/staged locations for it to all blow up.
> Doesn't Brandi hate Lisa and the chick who got with her ex husband? I'm sure that's why she was saying things.
> *Kristen really needs help. I think it's pretty obvious she's on something and on top of that has some type of emotional/mental problem. Poor girl. Her and Tom both look like they do some type of drug. I wonder how a season 3 would work without Stassi.* The shows ratings for this season were great so I wonder what they'll do.


 
I never thought of that, but very interesting point.  She definitely looks like she may have borderline personality disorder, but it never occured that she may be on drugs. 

I can't watch the show without Stassi.  She was the main reason why I was watching.


----------



## susieserb

Stilettolife said:


> I never thought of that, but very interesting point.  She definitely looks like she may have borderline personality disorder, but it never occured that she may be on drugs.
> 
> I can't watch the show without Stassi.  She was the main reason why I was watching.



If Stassi can get past "I'm about to laugh in the middle of this scene" phase, she'll make a great actress..

Remember they are all actors, like soaps they can cry on schedule, yell/confront on schedule and most importantly, display drama on schedule.


----------



## Stilettolife

susieserb said:


> If Stassi can get past "I'm about to laugh in the middle of this scene" phase, she'll make a great actress..
> 
> Remember they are all actors, like soaps they can cry on schedule, yell/confront on schedule and most importantly, display drama on schedule.


 
I would wonder why she always had that kool-aid smile on her face when she's arguing.  Too funny.

They are very convincing.  

I wish I knew how to cry on schedule.


----------



## Cherrasaki

susieserb said:


> If Stassi can get past "I'm about to laugh in the middle of this scene" phase, she'll make a great actress..
> 
> Remember they are all actors, like soaps they can cry on schedule, yell/confront on schedule and most importantly, display drama on schedule.



None of them are that convincing as actors and your'e right about Stassi. That grin/laugh of hers is so annoying but it gives her away every time.  You know she's laughing because of the ridiculousness of it all. And every time Kristen would cry on cue I was waiting to see if she could keep it going.  Poor thing tried giving it her best didn't she? :greengrin:


----------



## tory_c

Stilettolife said:


> I never thought of that, but very interesting point.  She definitely looks like she may have borderline personality disorder, but it never occured that she may be on drugs.
> 
> I can't watch the show without Stassi.  She was the main reason why I was watching.



I couldn't watch without her either lmao. She's so mean but the things she says are so entertaining.


----------



## susieserb

Cherrasaki said:


> None of them are that convincing as actors and your'e right about Stassi. That grin/laugh of hers is so annoying but it gives her away every time.  You know she's laughing because of the ridiculousness of it all. And every time Kristen would cry on cue I was waiting to see if she could keep it going.  Poor thing tried giving it her best didn't she? :greengrin:



AMEN^

She really did try, pathetic as her acting job was (and Tom sooooo wooden with his responses).  But these reality TV shows ARE the NEW SOAP operas, but on a cheaper budget.  They are the fast food jobs for up and coming actors/actresses..


----------



## creighbaby

I loved (sarcasm) how Lisa kept telling stassi how she did her wrong, even bringing it up when they'd all been talking about something else.

 If I were Kristen, I would have lit into Lisa for the shussing. Totally rude. 

I bet tom and Kristen are back together. 

Also, Lisa's bottom lip is ridiculous. Not natural.


----------



## ChanelGirlE

susieserb said:


> AMEN^
> 
> She really did try, pathetic as her acting job was (and Tom sooooo wooden with his responses).  But these reality TV shows ARE the NEW SOAP operas, but on a cheaper budget.  They are the fast food jobs for up and coming actors/actresses..



Soo true!  I saw that Tom posted this rant on Instagram about how Kristen sold a story to a tabloid but Tom had proof she lied because he recorded her?!  Such a confusing mess!!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I see in the commercials for the reunion Stassi runs of crying. I can't help but laugh at her. I know this is all a show, but actors, even poor ones, are human. If she is legit crying, I am glad. She actually seems cruel in her non-acting life. They are all kinda sad, for sinking so low for really fun trashy tv.


----------



## lucywife

creighbaby said:


> I loved (sarcasm) how Lisa kept telling stassi how she did her wrong, even bringing it up when they'd all been talking about something else.
> 
> If I were Kristen, I would have lit into Lisa for the shussing. Totally rude.
> 
> I bet tom and Kristen are back together.
> 
> Also, Lisa's bottom lip is ridiculous. Not natural.


Agree. Lisa is not happy that stassi left because the ratings will drop. Jax is supposedly still madly in love with stassi (according to Lisa because she knows better), so stassi should stay put at Sur. 
I don't believe Lisa when she is saying that she can't fire Kristen/Kirsten because of loyalty she feels towards her, please! She needs Kristen, the villain character more than Kristen needs to be at Sur  anything and everything for a buck.


----------



## saira1214

Apparently Gigi from Shahs of Sunset and Jax have been hooking up.


----------



## Stilettolife

creighbaby said:


> I loved (sarcasm) how Lisa kept telling stassi how she did her wrong, even bringing it up when they'd all been talking about something else.
> 
> If I were Kristen, I would have lit into Lisa for the shussing. Totally rude.
> 
> I bet tom and Kristen are back together.
> 
> Also, Lisa's bottom lip is ridiculous. Not natural.


 
I agree with you on all points.

I was tickled with Scheena told Lisa it's been 6 months, move on.  The look on Lisa face was priceless.


----------



## Stilettolife

lucywife said:


> Agree. Lisa is not happy that stassi left because the ratings will drop. Jax is supposedly still madly in love with stassi (according to Lisa because she knows better), so stassi should stay put at Sur.
> *I don't believe Lisa when she is saying that she can't fire Kristen/Kirsten because of loyalty she feels towards her, please! *She needs Kristen, the villain character more than Kristen needs to be at Sur  anything and everything for a buck.


 
Yeah, I thought this was such a BS excuse.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I didn't see a tear on Stassi's face. I am glad Tom went in in her.


----------



## Jujuma

I think the whole show is an act and they're all auditioning for other jobs. They better keep their day/nite jobs at Sur!


----------



## caitlin1214

While this show is not my favorite, I watch it because I love Lisa and because it's on either before or after Real Housewives of Beverly Hills (depending on whether I watch the new episode, or the rebroadcast).

I'm iffy about next season now that Stassi's not on it anymore. (I kind of liked her. Well ... I prefer her over Jax) but  I'll see how it is with just Scheana.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> While this show is not my favorite, I watch it because I love Lisa and because it's on either before or after Real Housewives of Beverly Hills (depending on whether I watch the new episode, or the rebroadcast).
> 
> I'm iffy about next season now that Stassi's not on it anymore. (I kind of liked her. Well ... I prefer her over Jax) but  I'll see how it is with just Scheana.




I can't see Stassi staying away! We'll see, I have a love hate relationship with her.


----------



## Chanel522

I feel that way too about Stassi.  Her staying away and not being the center of attention is not going to go over well Idt.


----------



## Swanky

*Lisa Vanderpump Villa Blanca Socked With Huge Punitive Damage Award*

 *         6/17/2014 2:05 PM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

                    EXCLUSIVE





*




2:27 PM PT -- *Vanderpump's  attorney tells TMZ ... &#8220;We are in absolute shock at the amount of  punitive damages that were awarded. Especially in light of nominal  compensatory damages awarded and the lack of sufficient evidence. We  plan to immediately file an appeal and are confident that we will  prevail.&#8221;*





Lisa Vanderpump*'s  restaurant just got nailed by an L.A. jury, which awarded a former  waitress $100,000 in punitive damages in her sexual harassment lawsuit.

The  whole jury verdict is bizarre ... jurors awarded Karina Bustillos over  $6,000 last week after hearing testimony that a manager manhandled her,  called her foul names and made sexual advances.  But what's weird ...  the jury did not place any liability on the manager, making it seem like  they didn't believe her.  So it's puzzling why Villa Blanca got nailed.

And now it's double-puzzling why the jury gave Karina punitives.  

Both sides declared victory last week, but now it seems the jury wanted to teach Villa Blanca a lesson.

Vanderpump vows she will appeal the verdict.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/page/2/#ixzz3506YoWLl
​


----------



## slang

^ Maybe due to the fact that Ken had the surveillance tapes erased


----------



## DrDior

I ate at this place a couple of weeks ago with colleagues. It was beautiful in the garden area, but the service was brutal.

I was, however, surprised to see both Jax and Peter there. I swear you could hear panties dropping all across the restaurant.


----------



## bobobob

Season 3 preview: http://www.bravotv.com/vanderpump-rules/season-3/videos/pumprules-takes-sexy-to-a-whole-new-level


----------



## Cheekers

I freakin' love this show. The Housewives shows have become rather played out and boring to me, this one has enough silly drama to keep me watching. Hey, I admit it!


----------



## raiderette74

Excited for the season premiere.


----------



## Zookzik

Cheekers said:


> I freakin' love this show. The Housewives shows have become rather played out and boring to me, this one has enough silly drama to keep me watching. Hey, I admit it!




Agreed


----------



## keodi

cheekers said:


> i freakin' love this show. The housewives shows have become rather played out and boring to me, this one has enough silly drama to keep me watching. Hey, i admit it!



+1


----------



## TC1

We all know the show is fake...But I love watching it. LOL. The first scene, everyone is SO happy...forward 40 mins later they're punching each others lights out


----------



## tomz_grl

TC1 said:


> We all know the show is fake...But I love watching it. LOL. The first scene, everyone is SO happy...forward 40 mins later they're punching each others lights out


 
Agreed! Kristen is actually a great actress. She plays pathetic oh so well! Her new boy is a douche...


----------



## TC1

tomz_grl said:


> Agreed! Kristen is actually a great actress. She plays pathetic oh so well! Her new boy is a douche...


 
Totally agree. They all want to be famous so bad. Did you see the lips on the receptionist at the Dr's office when Jax went in for his consult?. She looked like a blow up doll. Jax should have run right out of there!!


----------



## tomz_grl

TC1 said:


> Totally agree. They all want to be famous so bad. Did you see the lips on the receptionist at the Dr's office when Jax went in for his consult?. She looked like a blow up doll. Jax should have run right out of there!!


 
Yes! That and the rest of her face were horrible. I'm sure she was a pretty lady before she messed with her face.


----------



## Cc1213

tomz_grl said:


> Agreed! Kristen is actually a great actress. She plays pathetic oh so well! Her new boy is a douche...


She is totally the queen of pity! So embarrassing


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I think this is my favorite tv show. I watched it twice. I love these messy heauxs. Male and female. I am here for it all.


----------



## tomz_grl

Tom and the coverup makeup was hilarious! And the crying apology... ugh! Someone get this man a pair of balls and ASAP!


----------



## wildblood

Peter is a lil snitch, telling on my emo Schwartz like that.


----------



## caitlin1214

BagOuttaHell said:


> I think this is my favorite tv show. I watched it twice. I love these messy heauxs. Male and female. I am here for it all.



Me, too! 

(I don't like Kristen, though. Or her boy toy of a boyfriend.)


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Has this show started already?


----------



## chowlover2

HermesNewbie said:


> Has this show started already?




Yes, Mon night was third episode of the season.


----------



## Jeneen

I think only two episodes have show so far.


----------



## Jeneen

caitlin1214 said:


> Me, too!
> 
> 
> 
> (I don't like Kristen, though. Or her boy toy of a boyfriend.)




Kristen... Sigh. She needs to not date anyone for awhile, go to Europe and find herself. There's some growth that needs to happen there. I understand she is mid to late 20s? This drama is 16 year old stuff.


----------



## caitlin1214

Jeneen said:


> Kristen... Sigh. She needs to not date anyone for awhile, go to Europe and find herself. There's some growth that needs to happen there. I understand she is mid to late 20s? This drama is 16 year old stuff.



Soo ... she was constantly suspicious of Tom when they were dating (because he kissed someone) all the while she was hiding she slept with Jax twice (and lying to Stassi about it) and now she doesn't want to see him with the person she was convinced he cheated on her with and was gleeful when she found out about someone he possibly cheated on his new girlfriend with?

And she went out of her way to contact her?


:weird:


----------



## TinksDelite

Jeneen said:


> Kristen... Sigh. She needs to not date anyone for awhile, go to Europe and find herself. There's some growth that needs to happen there. I understand she is mid to late 20s? This drama is 16 year old stuff.



Pretty sure she's 31..


----------



## dooneybaby

I know everyone in this group is young. But I think they're old enough now to stop making boyfriends and girlfriends the focus of their existence. That's all they seem to talk about. 
And they're so immature that they actually let relationships get in the way of their performance at work. They just seem to behave so high school. 

Is anyone going to eventually focus on a career?


----------



## Jeneen

I never thought I'd say this, but I almost feel bad for Stassi with the Kristin/Jax situation.


----------



## legaldiva

Jeneen said:


> I think only two episodes have show so far.


 
OMG I can't believe I missed this ... I can't wait to get home and play catch up.  I hope it's on demand!!!


----------



## AnnZ

What do these ladies see in Tom?  I don't think he's attractive, and he's a bit of a drama queen.  Ariana could do much better. Just sayin, my opinion.


----------



## chowlover2

AnnZ said:


> What do these ladies see in Tom?  I don't think he's attractive, and he's a bit of a drama queen.  Ariana could do much better. Just sayin, my opinion.




I  agree, Tom takes metrosexual to a new high. And I think Ariana is a beautiful girl and could do much better.


----------



## keodi

chowlover2 said:


> I  agree, Tom takes metrosexual to a new high. And I think *Ariana is a beautiful girl and could do much better*.



I agree, Ariana can definitely do much better.


----------



## tomz_grl

Where to  begin...
Kristen = pathetic and needs a mental health evaluation
Tom and Tom = Dude... Dude...Dude...Dude... ugh! They both need to read a book
Ariana = Please, Please, Please breakup with Tom and get a real man. Someone with some balls and ambition.


----------



## Jeneen

Who is stassi's boyfriend?


----------



## zaara10

tomz_grl said:


> Where to  begin...
> Kristen = pathetic and needs a mental health evaluation
> Tom and Tom = Dude... Dude...Dude...Dude... ugh! They both need to read a book
> Ariana = Please, Please, Please breakup with Tom and get a real man. Someone with some balls and ambition.




Yup. You forgot Jax = Ho & loser.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

AnnZ said:


> What do these ladies see in Tom?  I don't think he's attractive, and he's a bit of a drama queen.  Ariana could do much better. Just sayin, my opinion.


 


chowlover2 said:


> I  agree, Tom takes metrosexual to a new high. And I think Ariana is a beautiful girl and could do much better.


 
I totally agree! I was so annoyed with him on WWHL (and Andy seemed to be as well). He couldn't seem to answer anything Andy asked him without trying to draw it out into a long, dramatic explanation.


----------



## chowlover2

HermesNewbie said:


> I totally agree! I was so annoyed with him on WWHL (and Andy seemed to be as well). He couldn't seem to answer anything Andy asked him without trying to draw it out into a long, dramatic explanation.




I honestly can't see what any woman sees in him. He's cute, but a train wreck. I couldn't be with a man who spent more time getting ready to go out than I do!


----------



## bagsforme

Can't wait to see Jax's new nose.  He prob really did need it cause he always sounds so nasaly when he talks.  

Anyone notice his plastic surgeon?  Wow he is hot.  He was on The Doctors last week.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Did they edit  out the fight between Tom and James? Because Tom still looks like he took a beating when it seemed like a bunch of shoving.

Stassi NEEDS TO GO SOMEWHERE ELSE. This is the most overrated chick on tv.

Kristen. Keeper. She brings the cray.

Tom Schwartz is cute. Doesn't seem like he can offer much else.

Peter. A cutie.

Jax. Getting chunky and has lost what is left of his looks. Not that he was all that hot to begin with.

Katie. Her and Tom are cute. lol. That is all I know about her after 3 seasons.

Arianna. Too old for this drama. I would run as fast as I could away from Tom and Kristen.


----------



## wildblood

Jeneen said:


> Who is stassi's boyfriend?



Some guy named Patrick. He works in radio I think.


----------



## legaldiva

I want to like this show, but it's hard.  Kristin is so pathetic, and I can't stand her younger boyfriend.  BMW selfies?  Please no.  

I like Stassi.  She's so obnoxious, but interesting, and I like her outfits.  Apart from that, this show doesn't have much going for it.  No one cares about girls fighting over Tom.  Jax's girl problems are stupid and the girls he is with now aren't even as cute as Stassi.


----------



## AnnZ

chowlover2 said:


> I honestly can't see what any woman sees in him. He's cute, but a train wreck. I couldn't be with a man who spent more time getting ready to go out than I do!




I know right!


----------



## AnnZ

legaldiva said:


> I want to like this show, but it's hard.  Kristin is so pathetic, and I can't stand her younger boyfriend.  BMW selfies?  Please no.
> 
> I like Stassi.  She's so obnoxious, but interesting, and I like her outfits.  Apart from that, this show doesn't have much going for it.  No one cares about girls fighting over Tom.  Jax's girl problems are stupid and the girls he is with now aren't even as cute as Stassi.




I think Stassi is gorgeous, but she's a spoiled brat.  Kristin is attractive, but her train wreck filled emotional drama makes her ugly. Don't even get me started on her B-rated of a boy band member wanna be boyfriend.


----------



## zaara10

AnnZ said:


> I think Stassi is gorgeous, but she's a spoiled brat.  Kristin is attractive, but her train wreck filled emotional drama makes her ugly. Don't even get me started on her B-rated of a boy band member wanna be boyfriend.




Gorgeous? Really? She's really average IMO. She's has some work done.


----------



## labelwhore04

None of them are very attractive in my opinion. Scheana is the only one who i find really pretty. Kristin is downright unattractive to me, especially with her awful personality. I don't know what women see in Tom, he's metrosexual to the point of almost coming across as gay. I don't know why Ariana decided to be a part of this mess, she seems like the only level headed one, and for some reason Jax really grosses me out.


----------



## chowlover2

labelwhore04 said:


> None of them are very attractive in my opinion. Scheana is the only one who i find really pretty. Kristin is downright unattractive to me, especially with her awful personality. I don't know what women see in Tom, he's metrosexual to the point of almost coming across as gay. I don't know why Ariana decided to be a part of this mess, she seems like the only level headed one, and for some reason Jax really grosses me out.


 I agree about Scheana, I also think Adriana is a very pretty girl. Stassi looks better with golden blonde hair vs this white blonde thing she has going on. I too think Stassi is a B in the pretty dept. The rest of the cast is average at best.


----------



## starrynite_87

chowlover2 said:


> I agree about Scheana, I also think Adriana is a very pretty girl. Stassi looks better with golden blonde hair vs this white blonde thing she has going on. I too think Stassi is a B in the pretty dept. The rest of the cast is average at best.




Summed it up perfectly


----------



## Tropigal3

legaldiva said:


> I want to like this show, but it's hard.  Kristin is so pathetic, and I can't stand her younger boyfriend.  BMW selfies?  Please no.
> 
> I like Stassi.  She's so obnoxious, but interesting, and I like her outfits.  Apart from that, this show doesn't have much going for it.  No one cares about girls fighting over Tom.  Jax's girl problems are stupid and *the girls he is with now aren't even as cute as Stassi*.



Yeah Stassi's pretty but so is that gal from Vegas, plus she seems WAY more together and doesn't have that attitude that Stassi has.


----------



## labelwhore04

^That Vegas  girl that Jax is dating is so gorgeous, and she actually has a legit career. I dont know what someone like her sees in a guy like Jax.


----------



## chowlover2

labelwhore04 said:


> ^That Vegas  girl that Jax is dating is so gorgeous, and she actually has a legit career. I dont know what someone like her sees in a guy like Jax.




He must be great in bed! LOL!


----------



## tomz_grl

chowlover2 said:


> He must be great in bed! LOL!


 
He's too dumb to put 2 and 2 together...
I'm guessing it's because he's on tv and now so is she.


----------



## coconutsboston

Stassi's line about having lived in NYC (for a hot minute?) and now she's better than everyone else is getting really tired.


----------



## AnnZ

labelwhore04 said:


> None of them are very attractive in my opinion. Scheana is the only one who i find really pretty. Kristin is downright unattractive to me, especially with her awful personality. I don't know what women see in Tom, he's metrosexual to the point of almost coming across as gay. I don't know why Ariana decided to be a part of this mess, she seems like the only level headed one, and for some reason Jax really grosses me out.




Agreed!  Jax is gross.


----------



## Cc1213

AnnZ said:


> Agreed!  Jax is gross.




I was just thinking that tonight! I think Stassi is pretty, but everyone else is super weird looking. I think that Kristen looks like the sloth from Ice Age.


----------



## AnnZ

labelwhore04 said:


> ^That Vegas  girl that Jax is dating is so gorgeous, and she actually has a legit career. I dont know what someone like her sees in a guy like Jax.




I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## chowlover2

AnnZ said:


> I was thinking the same thing!




Exactly! Why would a woman with a legitimate career want a bartender/playboy like Jax? Though I never really liked Stassi, she seems to have grown in the past year, really matured as to what is important in a man. The rest come across as a bunch of pathetic losers. I wonder if we will meet Stassi's man, or if he has the good sense to stay away from reality TV?


----------



## imgg

labelwhore04 said:


> None of them are very attractive in my opinion. Scheana is the only one who i find really pretty. Kristin is downright unattractive to me, especially with her awful personality. I don't know what women see in Tom, he's metrosexual to the point of almost coming across as gay. I don't know why Ariana decided to be a part of this mess, she seems like the only level headed one, and for some reason Jax really grosses me out.



I saw Scheana at Villa Blanca last year serving lunch and she was not pretty at all.  She also had a very annoying voice, like a smokers voice.  They do make her look better on TV though.


----------



## haute okole

We live in L.A. And my 4th grader's favorite restaurant for 2 years running is Villa Blanca.  She keeps holding out hope that we will run into Giggy!  Anyway, we have been waited on by Shaena, Stassi, and have seen Jason and Pandora.  Shaena & Stassi look exactly the same as they do on TV and Stassi is definitely diva-ish but professional and friendly.  Shaena is also friendly and professional.  Jason is extremely handsome, poised and very fan friendly.  Pandora is not friendly and seems annoyed by fans, even kids.  Maybe we just caught her on a bad day.  We did sit next to Ariel Winter from Modern Family last Wednesday and that made my daughter's year!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

haute okole said:


> We live in L.A. And my 4th grader's favorite restaurant for 2 years running is Villa Blanca.  She keeps holding out hope that we will run into Giggy!  Anyway, we have been waited on by Shaena, Stassi, and have seen Jason and Pandora.  Shaena & Stassi look exactly the same as they do on TV and Stassi is definitely diva-ish but professional and friendly.  Shaena is also friendly and professional.  Jason is extremely handsome, poised and very fan friendly.  Pandora is not friendly and seems annoyed by fans, even kids.  Maybe we just caught her on a bad day.  We did sit next to Ariel Winter from Modern Family last Wednesday and that made my daughter's year!


 
Very interesting! I'm surprised that the cast still actually works there when they're not filming. I guess they don't make much money doing the show? Pandora does not seem very friendly on TV either.


----------



## bisbee

chowlover2 said:


> Exactly! Why would a woman with a legitimate career want a bartender/playboy like Jax? Though I never really liked Stassi, she seems to have grown in the past year, really matured as to what is important in a man. The rest come across as a bunch of pathetic losers. I wonder if we will meet Stassi's man, or if he has the good sense to stay away from reality TV?


 
Stassi's boyfriend used to have a radio show on Sirius/XM on the Cosmopolitan Station, which no longer exists.  He's not stupid, but his show was about the man's view of sex...and I couldn't stand to listen to him.  Maybe it was put on, but it was very "junior high locker room" if you catch my drift...


----------



## AnnZ

bisbee said:


> Stassi's boyfriend used to have a radio show on Sirius/XM on the Cosmopolitan Station, which no longer exists.  He's not stupid, but his show was about the man's view of sex...and I couldn't stand to listen to him.  Maybe it was put on, but it was very "junior high locker room" if you catch my drift...




Interesting!  When she said she now knows what it's like to be in a relationship with a real man, I envisioned a sophisticated, well spoken man.  People like her always make their life out to be better than it actually is.  You know the, my new apartment is awesome, my new car is awesome, my new BF is awesome, my new hobby is awesome, my new friends are awesome type.  They always have something new going on because they can't stand the non-entertaining feel of familiarity.


----------



## bisbee

AnnZ said:


> Interesting!  When she said she now knows what it's like to be in a relationship with a real man, I envisioned a sophisticated, well spoken man.  People like her always make their life out to be better than it actually is.  You know the, my new apartment is awesome, my new car is awesome, my new BF is awesome, my new hobby is awesome, my new friends are awesome type.  They always have something new going on because they can't stand the non-entertaining feel of familiarity.



Now he's on Mad Dog Sports Radio on Sirius XM - his old show was Cocktails with Patrick - still on Facebook under that name.  New show is called The Wrap.


----------



## chowlover2

bisbee said:


> Stassi's boyfriend used to have a radio show on Sirius/XM on the Cosmopolitan Station, which no longer exists.  He's not stupid, but his show was about the man's view of sex...and I couldn't stand to listen to him.  Maybe it was put on, but it was very "junior high locker room" if you catch my drift...




Very interesting! Thanks for posting Bisbee!


----------



## krasavitza

The only one I like on this show is Katie. She seems a little bit more mature than the rest and is actually attractive!

Stassi.... um, why is she back on the show? She's not a SUR employee and seems to take every opportunity to in the show to say how everyone is suchhhhhh a loser and stuck in their ways, yet she cant seem to stay away from them and being on the show? Loser much? At least the others are part of the cast and are getting paid for this, why is she running around with them every chance she gets?

And where is her boyfriend? Supposedly it was his idea to move there, so why isnt he around?


----------



## TC1

krasavitza said:


> The only one I like on this show is Katie. She seems a little bit more mature than the rest and is actually attractive!
> 
> Stassi.... um, why is she back on the show? She's not a SUR employee and seems to take every opportunity to in the show to say how everyone is suchhhhhh a loser and stuck in their ways, yet she cant seem to stay away from them and being on the show? Loser much? At least the others are part of the cast and are getting paid for this, why is she running around with them every chance she gets?
> 
> And where is her boyfriend? Supposedly it was his idea to move there, so why isnt he around?


 
She's getting PAID to stir up drama. This is currently her only paying job. She was unemployed in NYC, I'm sure the lure of being on TV and getting paid to do so was enough to bring her back to town. She loves the limelight.


----------



## AnnZ

Stassi is such a manipulator!  She totally convinced Katie that Tom shouldn't be hanging out with Jax and created more drama in their relationship.  Stassi is queen bee and Katie is just one of her mean girl followers.


----------



## Cc1213

AnnZ said:


> Stassi is such a manipulator!  She totally convinced Katie that Tom shouldn't be hanging out with Jax and created more drama in their relationship.  Stassi is queen bee and Katie is just one of her mean girl followers.




I agree! But Jax/Kristen/scheena are really bothering me...they need to stop stirring the pot!


----------



## bagsforme

Jax knows how to bring on the drama and I feel like he's doing it just for the show.  His nose doesn't look any different and he still sounds nasaly and congested.  
On WWHL he said the dr pulled out his septum when he took off the splint.  I thought that was just packing from surgery.  Shouldn't the septum have been removed during surgery?
Not a good advertisement for the Dr but he sure is HOT.

I find the whole cast annoying but still keep watching.  :shame:


----------



## AnnZ

Cc1213 said:


> I agree! But Jax/Kristen/scheena are really bothering me...they need to stop stirring the pot!




Yes!  All 3 of them seem attention starved.  Jax will especially say and do anything to get attention. I don't think the poor man can help himself.  He wasn't necessarily gifted with a functional amount of intelligence.


----------



## pink1

Jax was extra annoying on Watch What Happens last night.


----------



## Cc1213

AnnZ said:


> Yes!  All 3 of them seem attention starved.  Jax will especially say and do anything to get attention. I don't think the poor man can help himself.  He wasn't necessarily gifted with a functional amount of intelligence.




Haha, my FI and I actually just discussed this (yes, my FI begrudgingly watches Vanderpump Rules), because he seems to be borderline...


----------



## chowlover2

bagsforme said:


> Jax knows how to bring on the drama and I feel like he's doing it just for the show.  His nose doesn't look any different and he still sounds nasaly and congested.
> On WWHL he said the dr pulled out his septum when he took off the splint.  I thought that was just packing from surgery.  Shouldn't the septum have been removed during surgery?
> Not a good advertisement for the Dr but he sure is HOT.
> 
> I find the whole cast annoying but still keep watching.  :shame:




You're right, it was packing from surgery! Jax is an idiot! First of all, you don't remove the septum, the Dr straightens it out so you can breath with ease. 

How about Jax's Dad paying his car insurance at 34? I've paid for mine since I started driving at 16. Jax really is a loser. I hope the woman he was dating from Vegas dumped his sorry arse. She had too much going for her to put up with a loser like him. Actually, all the men on the show seem like losers.


----------



## Jeneen

It was in the episode with the actual surgery you saw the doctor pull out the septum.


----------



## Cc1213

God, Kristin is so awful.


----------



## chowlover2

Cc1213 said:


> God, Kristin is so awful.




She is! I hope Lisa fires her soon. I can't stand seeing her on the show.


----------



## ScottyGal

Kristen 'accidentally' calling Tom "Babe"   so deliberate!


----------



## Cc1213

chowlover2 said:


> She is! I hope Lisa fires her soon. I can't stand seeing her on the show.




Me either! I know it sounds bad, but she is so ugly inside and out. I hope for her sake that she is acting, because otherwise she needs some serious help!


----------



## caitlin1214

As much as I don't like James, he does have a point: Kristin does seem to find reasons to keep going over to her old place. 

For someone who claims to be SO over him, she tends to keep harping on Tom's supposed cheating.


----------



## caitlin1214

I could see how Kristin might be resentful if she's the only one being ostracized when everyone else is cheating on their significant others. 

She's the one who actually did (with her friend's boyfriend) and she's making up/exaggerating other people's scenarios.


----------



## wildblood

I felt bad for James in this ep. You could tell he wanted to smother her with a pillow when she was curling her hair for Tom.

And Vail/Vale looks like she belongs on Real Housewives instead.


----------



## susieserb

HermesNewbie said:


> Very interesting! I'm surprised that the cast still actually works there when they're not filming. I guess they don't make much money doing the show? Pandora does not seem very friendly on TV either.


Visit often to LA to see a nephew, we always make pit stops to Villa Blanca (the food is superb and at a tolerable price point)..

We hit pay dirt the first time at the place with Lisa, Ken and Giggi in tow.  All three came to our table to chat and discuss Poms (we have two).

Pandora is very shy; you can tell.  Hates being recognized and making small talk.  We asked about her dogs and she brightened up? 10 minutes later we were wishing one another a good day.  Just don't talk about the show with her (or any of them really)..


----------



## susieserb

Our little Vanderpump Rules is such a soap opera for these times n'es pas?  Being a Soap lover myself,  I recognize that the old method is broken, so 
I applaud AC for taking our old passions and spinning them into a new design.

Is Bravo's stuff scripted OH YES.  "Katy, this year we are focusing on you and Tom, your relationship will be on the front burner, you two need to freshen up on your acting skills i.e. crying, arguing, passion etc"

Today's "reality stars" tomorrow movie stars, LOL!


----------



## Tivo

I tried my best to avoid this show but it is so tacky-good, shamefully enjoyable. It's the best successor of the Hills so far. The drama is so deliciously obnoxious and the characters delightfully stupid. Plus, I bet anyone who has worked in a restaurant has experienced some version if each of these personalities. 

The opening credits are a masterpiece.


----------



## caitlin1214

Tivo said:


> I tried my best to avoid this show but it is so tacky-good, shamefully enjoyable. It's the best successor of the Hills so far. The drama is so deliciously obnoxious and the characters delightfully stupid. Plus, I bet anyone who has worked in a restaurant has experienced some version if each of these personalities.
> 
> The opening credits are a masterpiece.



I hope Brandi doesn't represent the typical restraunt customer. She picked something from the menu and then changed everything: I want this, but substitute this and I don't want this.


That may have been on RHoBH but they were eating at SUR.


----------



## susieserb

_Lee said:


> Kristen 'accidentally' calling Tom "Babe"   so deliberate!


so for us!!!


----------



## imgg

susieserb said:


> Visit often to LA to see a nephew, we always make pit stops to Villa Blanca (the food is superb and at a tolerable price point)..
> 
> We hit pay dirt the first time at the place with Lisa, Ken and Giggi in tow.  All three came to our table to chat and discuss Poms (we have two).
> 
> Pandora is very shy; you can tell.  Hates being recognized and making small talk.  We asked about her dogs and she brightened up? 10 minutes later we were wishing one another a good day.  *Just don't talk about the show with her (or any of them really)..*



When I was at SUR a while back Katie was our waitress and was openly talking about the show and asked if we watched.  She didn't seem to mind at all.

I also like the food at Villa Blanca.


----------



## susieserb

imgg said:


> When I was at SUR a while back Katie was our waitress and was openly talking about the show and asked if we watched.  She didn't seem to mind at all.
> 
> I also like the food at Villa Blanca.


Wow, you got Katie (I like her).  Well she did ask you about the show, so that's a good indicator to "go there", lucky ducks!!

I think we got Shaena (is that how you spell her name) before there ever was a Sur or a Pump; she was very open and friendly. I kept staring at her lashes and perfect hair.


----------



## JessLovesTim

Kristin is driving me crazy watching this show. Not that I'm saying that she is, but she acts like she is on drugs because she is so jittery. Or, maybe that is just how she is.


----------



## JessLovesTim

At least (in my opinion) Vanderpump Rules has been more entertaining that Real Housewives this season. Real Housewives has been a snoozefest lately.


----------



## Cc1213

JessLovesTim said:


> At least (in my opinion) Vanderpump Rules has been more entertaining that Real Housewives this season. Real Housewives has been a snoozefest lately.




I am there with you! I am so bored with RHOBH, and find myself looking forward to this show more!


----------



## JessLovesTim

Cc1213 said:


> I am there with you! I am so bored with RHOBH, and find myself looking forward to this show more!


 I'm really glad that you are in agreement with me! Ahh- Denver! Me too!


----------



## Cc1213

JessLovesTim said:


> I'm really glad that you are in agreement with me! Ahh- Denver! Me too!




Good ol' D-town


----------



## imgg

susieserb said:


> Wow, you got Katie (I like her).  Well she did ask you about the show, so that's a good indicator to "go there", lucky ducks!!
> 
> I think we got Shaena (is that how you spell her name) before there ever was a Sur or a Pump; she was very open and friendly. I kept staring at her lashes and perfect hair.




Katie was really sweet!  She looks exactly like she does on TV, but she had blond hair.   At the time I didn't watch the show so I was having a hard time following what she was saying.  I kept getting her boyfriend confused with the Tom who works at SUR.  She encouraged us to watch and I have this season.

I love the decor at SUR and Villa Blanca.  Lisa has good taste.  I also prefer her new home much more than her old one.  It would have been fun to see Lisa and giggly but no such luck.


----------



## Grace123

Love seeing more of Peter.


----------



## susieserb

Grace123 said:


> Love seeing more of Peter.


Saw him too...

I was teasing Peter about his calendar shoot (sandwiched between the naked girls, also naked).... motherly saying shame on you!!!


----------



## Grace123

susieserb said:


> Saw him too...
> 
> I was teasing Peter about his calendar shoot (sandwiched between the naked girls, also naked).... motherly saying shame on you!!!



JEALOUS!!! He's just adorable!! You guys look great too.


----------



## susieserb

Grace123 said:


> JEALOUS!!! He's just adorable!! You guys look great too.


We think alike, but the dude could be my son.  That's my actual son on the other side who had no clue who Peter was.  Everybody went to SUR for dinner that night to humor me?


----------



## Grace123

susieserb said:


> We think alike, but the dude could be my son.  That's my actual son on the other side who had no clue who Peter was.  Everybody went to SUR for dinner that night to humor me?



Oh me too on the Mom thing..but it doesn't stop an old lady from looking.


----------



## susieserb

Grace123 said:


> Oh me too on the Mom thing..but it doesn't stop an old lady from looking.


Amen sista^^^^


----------



## hermes_lemming

Wdf is Kristen so dmn crazy?


----------



## loves

hermes_lemming said:


> Wdf is Kristen so dmn crazy?



i agree , she is quite nutty. 

then again i think they all are.

i am so glad i'm grown up and not some over-reactive 20something.

vp is my guilty pleasure


----------



## KayuuKathey

When she was peering at the convo from the corner, i nearly lost it. LMFAO the look on her face!


----------



## tomz_grl

I don't understand why James stays with her. She's certifiable!


----------



## saira1214

This show is soooooo scripted it is ridiculous.  None of them are going to get an acting gig out of it.  Scheaena is definitely not going to be the next pop star. lol.


----------



## caitlin1214

Random thoughts while watching: 

So James is about to work with Scheana for a new song. Way to insult her old stuff. That's a great way to begin working with someone. (Granted, her stuff isn't exactly Grammy winning to begin with, but still .... )

I'm not even going to touch James and Kristin inviting themselves to Miami. 


Also: Did Vail seriously just say "bone" appetit?


----------



## hermes_lemming

tomz_grl said:


> I don't understand why James stays with her. She's certifiable!



Because he is just as crazy. What normal man would stay with a woman who is clearly obsessed with her ex? She even accidentally called him babe ffs.


----------



## elle-mo

I find Jax so unappealing...both inside and out. Maybe he looks better in person, but he has huge John Travolta head. I don't understand his appeal.


----------



## sgj99

i've tried watching this show but i can't keep everyone straight - i get all the characters mixed up.  that tells me to stop watching because they are all just too shallow.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I love this show!

They are all so damn messy. Hating each other one minute, screwing each other the next. Just wish they'd get rid of Stassi.


----------



## Cc1213

I really dislike Stassi this season. She thinks she's so above everyone, and feels the need to make jabs at Vail's career choice. I personally think she's threatened. 

I do like Vail. She is seems pretty level-headed (albeit has a bit of an oversharing problem), and has made the decision to be on VPR as all other options in Hollywood have probably dried-up. I am assuming the drug issue didn't help the trajectory of her acting career, but I admire anyone who can pull themselves out of such a dark place. Bravo may not be the best path, but hey, at least it's better.

Oh, and Jax/Kristen/James need to get a life.


----------



## Cc1213

KayuuKathey said:


> When she was peering at the convo from the corner, i nearly lost it. LMFAO the look on her face!




This is all I saw:


----------



## Cc1213

Oh, and a big "bravo" to bravo for the "glow" effects in this episode. Anyone else think this was random?


----------



## Love Of My Life

The show is simply awful compounded by being boring as well.

I don't find any of the players interesting at all... group of dysfunctional people
with no talent whatsoever


----------



## Jeneen

Cc1213 said:


> Oh, and a big "bravo" to bravo for the "glow" effects in this episode. Anyone else think this was random?




Yeah I guess it's to show what previously happened?

Ew Jax is so gross. No one should ever date him. He obviously has a severe alcohol and fidelity problem.


----------



## Nahreen

Yes I am curious who falls for Jax? They clearly can't have been watching this show, anybody who did would want to stay away unless they wanted a one night stand without considering the risk of catching a sexual disease.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Jax is pathetic very pathetic & a poor excuse for a man, IMO


----------



## pjhm

He is amoral and has no sensitivity to others. Will end up a lonely old man.


----------



## Nahreen

I doubt Tiffany arranged that suit. It was probably Bravo. I bet she got paid to go along with it.


----------



## chowlover2

Jeneen said:


> Yeah I guess it's to show what previously happened?
> 
> Ew Jax is so gross. No one should ever date him. He obviously has a severe alcohol and fidelity problem.




Not to mention catching an STD being near him!


----------



## loves

Stassi has a potato shaped face. She's such a mean girl I really love hating her on this show lol


----------



## JessLovesTim

Cc1213 said:


> This is all I saw:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2845201


 Omg, this is hilarious!


----------



## JessLovesTim

Did anyone else die laughing when Tom accused Jax of having sex in the bathroom while they were in the hotel room? The acting and the look on his face was hysterical. Very over the top!


----------



## Megs

Stassi had to be brought back or else this show would be so boring - you can't have a bad reality show without the top mean girl, and she fits that mold pretty well!


----------



## buzzytoes

JessLovesTim said:


> Did anyone else die laughing when Tom accused Jax of having sex in the bathroom while they were in the hotel room? The acting and the look on his face was hysterical. Very over the top!



I kept waiting for Tom to say "Just kidding!" I couldn't figure out if he was actually being serious or not.


----------



## kcf68

Ugh watch the first show and Peter was explaining all the hook ups between everyone there!  It a Love fest!  Stassti dated Peter then someone else then Std boy!   It is one big swap where everyone has dated each other in that group!   Gross!


----------



## Cc1213

JessLovesTim said:


> Did anyone else die laughing when Tom accused Jax of having sex in the bathroom while they were in the hotel room? The acting and the look on his face was hysterical. Very over the top!


Yes! He was so affected by the entire situation, and it was so off putting.


----------



## caitlin1214

I'm kind if over Stassi announcing how 'over' everything she is, (I get it, you don't hang out with a lot of the SUR people anymore, and for good reason) but I don't see her as the mean girl. 


If anyone's the mean girl, it's Kristin. She's going out of her way to ruin her ex's relationship.


----------



## Cc1213

Woah! Who is a bit shocked by next week's Kristen-Tom cryfest?!


----------



## chowlover2

Cc1213 said:


> Woah! Who is a bit shocked by next week's Kristen-Tom cryfest?!




I am!


----------



## JessLovesTim

Me too! Next week looks interesting...


----------



## starrynite_87

caitlin1214 said:


> I'm kind if over Stassi announcing how 'over' everything she is, (I get it, you don't hang out with a lot of the SUR people anymore, and for good reason) but I don't see her as the mean girl.
> 
> 
> If anyone's the mean girl, it's Kristin. She's going out of her way to ruin her ex's relationship.




I'm convinced she's crazy...why obsess over a guy that doesn't want to be with you...does she think that breaking Tom and Ariana up will make him go back to her? I can't with James he needs to be trying to figure out why his girlfriend is obsessed with her ex and his new relationships.


----------



## lucywife

^ lol I think James cares more about the screen time he's getting by playing Kristen's boyfriend.


----------



## bisbee

I just don't understand how Jax gets all of these women in the first place!  Different strokes, I know, but to me he is extremely unattractive, and that fact explodes when you factor in his behavior.  He is the definition of a male ****.

Edited to add that I am shocked to see that the word s*l*u*t was edited out!  Are we children?


----------



## keodi

lucywife said:


> ^ lol I think James cares more about the screen time he's getting by playing Kristen's boyfriend.



I think so too!



bisbee said:


> *I just don't understand how Jax gets all of these women in the first place!  Different strokes, I know, but to me he is extremely unattractive, and that fact explodes when you factor in his behavior.  He is the definition of a male *****.
> 
> Edited to add that I am shocked to see that the word s*l*u*t was edited out!  Are we children?



Agreed!


----------



## Tivo

bisbee said:


> I just don't understand how Jax gets all of these women in the first place!  Different strokes, I know, but to me he is extremely unattractive, and that fact explodes when you factor in his behavior.  He is the definition of a male ****.
> 
> Edited to add that I am shocked to see that the word s*l*u*t was edited out!  Are we children?


And I swear you can see the STD's jumping all over him.


----------



## Megs

bisbee said:


> I just don't understand how Jax gets all of these women in the first place!  Different strokes, I know, but to me he is extremely unattractive, and that fact explodes when you factor in his behavior.  He is the definition of a male ****.
> 
> Edited to add that I am shocked to see that the word s*l*u*t was edited out!  Are we children?



We have a handful of words **** out that we don't want people using. Not because they don't come in handy and would be perfectly fitting sometimes, but because some people abuse the use of curse words/naughty words


----------



## bisbee

Megs said:


> We have a handful of words **** out that we don't want people using. Not because they don't come in handy and would be perfectly fitting sometimes, but because some people abuse the use of curse words/naughty words



Well...I understand that you wouldn't want any member referring to another using that word, but I would think that would be cause for removal.  However, it can be quite a useful word to describe certain behaviors of public figures!


----------



## zaara10

bisbee said:


> I just don't understand how Jax gets all of these women in the first place!  Different strokes, I know, but to me he is extremely unattractive, and that fact explodes when you factor in his behavior.  He is the definition of a male ****.
> 
> Edited to add that I am shocked to see that the word s*l*u*t was edited out!  Are we children?




I agree. His personality sucks too. Total loser & "himbo" lol. He's so full of himself that it's off putting.


----------



## pink1

Yes!  I feel like I need a shower after I watch (yet I continue to watch!).



Tivo said:


> And I swear you can see the STD's jumping all over him.


----------



## Gimmethebag

I'm just waiting to find out what the hell went so wrong in Vail's life that she wants to bang Jax.


----------



## Cc1213

bisbee said:


> Well...I understand that you wouldn't want any member referring to another using that word, but I would think that would be cause for removal.  However, it can be quite a useful word to describe certain behaviors of public figures!




Hehe, I agree.


----------



## AnnZ

Gimmethebag said:


> I'm just waiting to find out what the hell went so wrong in Vail's life that she wants to bang Jax.




Vail (in my opinion) is probably a bit insecure, because she's a bit older, not in a relationship, and her career has stalled.  All of these factors are enough to make anyone feel lonely, and desperate for attention.  Plus, when you hang around with a group of any thing goes type partiers, you're bound to make a few bad decisions.  Being mature and in control requires being aware, and surrounding yourself with a group of good people.  We are all influenced by our surroundings.


----------



## JessLovesTim

Here is what I wonder with this show- what do all these kids do when they grow up? They don't have any life skills and you can't be young forever. I highly doubt working at Sur gives you any benefits like retirement savings or life insurance, maybe Peter as he is a manager...


----------



## AnnZ

Unfortunately, I've known people who get sucked into the restaurant industry, and never leave.  They bounce abound from place to place, and never really ever grow up.  They're kinda like wanna be rock stars.


----------



## lucywife

AnnZ said:


> Vail (in my opinion) is probably a bit insecure, because she's a bit older, not in a relationship, and her career has stalled.


I think her career improved significantly when she got the VR "hostess job", I've never heard of Vail before. I think this show is scripted up to the restroom breaks.


----------



## AnnZ

Yeah, I recently saw an interview with Kristin Cavallari in which see discusses how The Hills was scripted.  I think that beyond the first season all reality shows now almost have to be scripted.  Reality can be rather boring.  VP is definitely scripted.  It would be interesting to hear how different their lives really are from what appears on the show.


----------



## chowlover2

AnnZ said:


> Unfortunately, I've known people who get sucked into the restaurant industry, and never leave.  They bounce abound from place to place, and never really ever grow up.  They're kinda like wanna be rock stars.




Agreed!


----------



## JessLovesTim

Megs said:


> All of these shows are scripted. They may be situations that are happening, but they prob have producers saying "hey, talk about your recent fight" etc.
> 
> Also, I totally get parents being sad over their kids leaving for college. Kids being sad and parents being sad makes sense to me - I was so homesick for the first couple months!
> 
> I think Kyle is super attached to her kids and loves them so much, but I kinda feel like saying to her daughter "if you don't like it you can come home" was a bit more for Kyle than it was for her daughter. I think it's great to be supportive of your child, but you want them to try new things, sometimes they will be hard things, and work on it. Of course if they are horribly miserable, you will work with them to figure something out, but her daughter isn't at school, isn't upset, and Kyle is already telling her she can just come home and go to a great school by them.




I think you meant to put this in RHOBH thread


----------



## Megs

JessLovesTim said:


> I think you meant to put this in RHOBH thread




HAHA I did! Whoops


----------



## Jeneen

Kristen is like a crazy Lifetime movie villainess.


----------



## susieserb

lucywife said:


> ^ lol I think James cares more about the screen time he's getting by playing Kristen's boyfriend.


Oh yea ^^^; I would also love to know who is dating WHO...... _IRL._.  All fake for sure but I'm having fun with it.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I don't watch the show religiously but whenever I turn it on there's an issue with Jax. he seems like a horrid person.


----------



## sgj99

AnnZ said:


> Unfortunately, I've known people who get sucked into the restaurant industry, and never leave.  They bounce abound from place to place, and never really ever grow up.  They're kinda like wanna be rock stars.



this is so very true.  it is not only a job but a lifestyle.  usually you work until late at night, then party with your co-workers and staff from other restaurants until the sun comes up and sleep all day.  and i say this from experience.


----------



## starrynite_87

Jeneen said:


> Kristen is like a crazy Lifetime movie villainess.



I can't with her and her craziness


----------



## keodi

starrynite_87 said:


> I can't with her and her craziness



I'm with you, I haven't  seen Kristen's level of crazy in a while!


----------



## DrDior

keodi said:


> I'm with you, I haven't  seen Kristen's level of crazy in a while!



I have! 

However, I think it's pretty manufactured for this show.


----------



## tomz_grl

So, I guess I understand now why Jax/Jason is the way he is regarding women. I'm assuming he's either gay or has past mental issues with whatever happened with this John dude??? The whole situation/interaction between the 2 of them was CREEPY!

And Kristen... WOW! And Tom crying... Double WOW!


----------



## keodi

tomz_grl said:


> So, I guess I understand now why Jax/Jason is the way he is regarding women. I'm assuming he's either gay or has past mental issues with whatever happened with this John dude??? *The whole situation/interaction between the 2 of them was CREEPY!
> *
> And Kristen... WOW! And Tom crying... Double WOW!



very creepy! the whole Tom and Kristen scene uh yeah fake! Tom's not a good actor.


----------



## zaara10

tomz_grl said:


> So, I guess I understand now why Jax/Jason is the way he is regarding women. I'm assuming he's either gay or has past mental issues with whatever happened with this John dude??? The whole situation/interaction between the 2 of them was CREEPY!
> 
> And Kristen... WOW! And Tom crying... Double WOW!




When John apologized to him I was like, uh-oh, what did he do to him??! So creepy! 
I was laughing so hard when Tom was crying. It was such terrible acting! Kristen thinks she's in a telenovela or something!


----------



## Cc1213

Okay, I wanna hear everyone's opinion. Do you think Tom cheated lm Ariana? Or is this situation scripted? Kristen (who I believe is actually crazy), is so vehemently angered by the supposed Miami incident.


----------



## susieserb

keodi said:


> very creepy! the whole Tom and Kristen scene uh yeah fake! Tom's not a good actor.


Ya gotta give the dude an E for effort, he manufactured the contorted face semi believable. And Kristin...oh please.


----------



## susieserb

Cc1213 said:


> Okay, I wanna hear everyone's opinion. Do you think Tom cheated lm Ariana? Or is this situation scripted? Kristen (who I believe is actually crazy), is so vehemently angered by the supposed Miami incident.


Scripted, SCRIPTED, ScIPtED

IRL Kristen could actually be dating Jax. KWIM?


----------



## littlerock

Jeneen said:


> Kristen is like a crazy Lifetime movie villainess.



I can't get enough of her. I can barely watch, I am just so embarrased for her and her level of crazy.


----------



## littlerock

susieserb said:


> Scripted, SCRIPTED, ScIPtED
> 
> IRL Kristen could actually be dating Jax. KWIM?



I thought that in the begining (I'm especially suspecting because I work in "reality" tv), but I don't know. That would be mean these characters are top notch actors. I mean, like up there with Meryl Streep. I just don't buy it. I can catch a few forced scenes and talking points, but there is no way these guys are that good. I think the bulk of the drama is real. Maybe it's because I grew up in and around Hollywood and this type of scene, IDK.


----------



## littlerock

There is a difference between scripted and produced. Every show on TV is produced. Whether it's scripted is a different story. I've worked on, IDK, 20-30 different reality shows and only 4 or 5 were actually scripted. I did not work on laugua beach/ hills but that one was obviously scripted. I don't believe any of the RH franchises or VR is scripted.


----------



## susieserb

littlerock said:


> There is a difference between scripted and produced. Every show on TV is produced. Whether it's scripted is a different story. I've worked on, IDK, 20-30 different reality shows and only 4 or 5 were actually scripted. I did not work on laugua beach/ hills but that one was obviously scripted. I don't believe any of the RH franchises or VR is scripted.


I think there's two relevant points here which you presented "Scripted vs Directed".  Read this interview from the Huffington Post.  Me thinks all of these shows possess both factors; some more then others.
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...s-fake-lauren-conrad-feud-real_n_2238347.html

My BIL was patronizing a bar in Vegas and became an extra for a reality show while it was being filmed.  He said everything was directed and "guided" from the higher ups, with the "reality" stars doing exactly as they were told.  That was years ago.  But my god, you've must seen this first hand many times.  What's your job regarding these shows....you definitely have my attention and would love to learn more!!!


----------



## littlerock

susieserb said:


> I think there's two relevant points here which you presented "Scripted vs Directed".  Read this interview from the Huffington Post.  Me thinks all of these shows possess both factors; some more then others.
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...s-fake-lauren-conrad-feud-real_n_2238347.html
> 
> My BIL was patronizing a bar in Vegas and became an extra for a reality show while it was being filmed.  He said everything was directed and "guided" from the higher ups, with the "reality" stars doing exactly as they were told.  That was years ago.  But my god, you've must seen this first hand many times.  What's your job regarding these shows....you definitely have my attention and would love to learn more!!!



Every reality show has a loosely based schedule for the day. You cannot produce a show without one. You would end up with so much over time, it wouldn't be lucrative to make the show at all. Plus, you have to schedule meals for crew, etc. So, it makes sense that you'd have a schedule for the day. Included in the schedule is a beat breakdown. The "beats" are key points in where you think the show would/ should go. Talking/ situational points, if you will. If you know two people have a beef, or a fued, you will want to address that, and yes, it will be "produced." With these types of shows though, the producing is less. They all know that you just need enough cameras on hand to catch as many angles as possible. With RH, VP and like the Bachelor, the key is alcohol.The drama will follow. 
(And editing. So much happens in the edit room.)

With shows like the hills, laguna beach, kardashians, duck dynasty, leanne & eddie, etc.. It's scripted. The kardashians are the least scripted out of the shows above. All of the meet ups in any given reality show are set up. Lunches, parties, run-ins.. etc. Obviously. I think that goes without saying. Locations need to be cleared weeks and months in advance.


----------



## susieserb

littlerock said:


> Every reality show has a loosely based schedule for the day. You cannot produce a show without one. You would end up with so much over time, it wouldn't be lucrative to make the show at all. Plus, you have to schedule meals for crew, etc. So, it makes sense that you'd have a schedule for the day. Included in the schedule is a beat breakdown. The "beats" are key points in where you think the show would/ should go. Talking/ situational points, if you will. If you know two people have a beef, or a fued, you will want to address that, and yes, it will be "produced." With these types of shows though, the producing is less. They all know that you just need enough cameras on hand to catch as many angles as possible. With RH, VP and like the Bachelor, the key is alcohol.The drama will follow.
> (And editing. So much happens in the edit room.)
> 
> With shows like the hills, laguna beach, kardashians, duck dynasty, leanne & eddie, etc.. It's scripted. The kardashians are the least scripted out of the shows above. All of the meet ups in any given reality show are set up. Lunches, parties, run-ins.. etc. Obviously. I think that goes without saying. Locations need to be cleared weeks and months in advance.


I never watched the Hills; we now know that it was scripted BUT was it obvious back then? Or did people fervently insist it was authentic drama like Rho(fill in the blank)..

Allot of us here feel VR is pretty fake; all these kids are wannabes with bigger intentions.  I can't help but look at their smirky faces as they deliver half of their lines (i.e. many times you see the characters finding it difficult to hide their embarrassment; to me a dead give away?)?


----------



## littlerock

susieserb said:


> I never watched the Hill; we now know that it was scripted BUT was it obvious back then? Or did people fervently insist it was authentic drama like Rho(fill in the blank)..
> 
> Allot of us here feel VR is pretty fake; all these kids are wannabes with bigger intentions.  I can't help but look at their smirky faces as they deliver half of their lines (i.e. many times you see the characters finding it difficult to hide their embarrassment; to me a dead give away?)?



To me, the hills and LB were as fake as it gets. Their delieverd lines were very obvious. And everyone is entitlled to their own opinions, of course. I cannot change anyone's mind. I've formed my opinion based off what I know. I know how awful people are when you give them scripts, even so called Z-list actors. It ruins it. No doubt the plot lines are set up, no doubt. All shows are produced. But scripts? I'd bet money that VP is not scripted. 

Also, editing is a huge trick in reality. Just because you see a certain facial expression doesn't mean that even happened in that moment or that day even. I'd say most of the supoorting b-roll footage, cut away shots and facial reactions are pulled from other scenes. Weird reaction shots are often used to create a feeling of akwardness. Maybe this is what you are pickinmg up on as embarsassment..?


----------



## keodi

Cc1213 said:


> Okay, I wanna hear everyone's opinion. Do you think Tom cheated lm Ariana? Or is this situation scripted? Kristen (who I believe is actually crazy), is so vehemently angered by the supposed Miami incident.



I'm not sure what to make of that situation, I hope Tom isn't that stupid to think he'd get away with it.


----------



## chowlover2

Cc1213 said:


> Okay, I wanna hear everyone's opinion. Do you think Tom cheated lm Ariana? Or is this situation scripted? Kristen (who I believe is actually crazy), is so vehemently angered by the supposed Miami incident.




I think scripted, but Kristen is also bats$@t crazy which makes things much more interesting. I don't think Tom cheated, just a delusion in Kristen's head. I kind of feel bad for her British boyfriend, she is just using him to try to get Tom jealous. Since it's a reality show, I imagine the British guy knows what he signed up for plot wise.


----------



## buzzytoes

Any more these days reality shows are scripted in that the producers set up the situation, and then let drama take it's course. In Big Brother it's been said many times that the producers will be in the diary room saying "so and so said this about you" in order to start drama. It's not scripted in the sense that people have specific lines, but it's scripted in that they are put in a situation and told "okay talk about xyz subject."


----------



## chowlover2

littlerock said:


> To me, the hills and LB were as fake as it gets. Their delieverd lines were very obvious. And everyone is entitlled to their own opinions, of course. I cannot change anyone's mind. I've formed my opinion based off what I know. I know how awful people are when you give them scripts, even so called Z-list actors. It ruins it. No doubt the plot lines are set up, no doubt. All shows are produced. But scripts? I'd bet money that VP is not scripted.
> 
> Also, editing is a huge trick in reality. Just because you see a certain facial expression doesn't mean that even happened in that moment or that day even. I'd say most of the supoorting b-roll footage, cut away shots and facial reactions are pulled from other scenes. Weird reaction shots are often used to create a feeling of akwardness. Maybe this is what you are pickinmg up on as embarsassment..?




I have noticed them using the facial expressions trick on VR. Like you will see the previews for the following show, then when it airs, those looks were for another scene altogether. They try to sensationalize things that much more.


----------



## buzzytoes

Now that I am finally at Tom's ugly cry scene, all I can do is laugh. That really was some bad acting. 
I might be okay playing a crazy ***** on TV, but I am pretty sure I would not want to play the emasculated man like James is doing.


----------



## keodi

buzzytoes said:


> Now that I am finally at Tom's ugly cry scene, all I can do is laugh. That really was some bad acting.
> I might be okay playing a crazy ***** on TV, but I am pretty sure I would not want to play the emasculated man like James is doing.



I think James is on the show to promote his Music career.


----------



## susieserb

chowlover2 said:


> I have noticed them using the facial expressions trick on VR. Like you will see the previews for the following show, then when it airs, those looks were for another scene altogether. They try to sensationalize things that much more.


I know what you al mean by facial expressions being cut in, but what I was referring to in my PP had to do with delivering a snarky line or action and the "actor" is about to sprinkle their ugliness, yet all the while what they really want to do is laugh. Kristin an Stassi are the most notorious in this realm.

To me it's almost like reading their thoughts, "Ok now i have to get into douche mode, make this scene real but gosh I feel so silly doing it".


----------



## caitlin1214

chowlover2 said:


> I think scripted, but Kristen is also bats$@t crazy which makes things much more interesting. I don't think Tom cheated, just a delusion in Kristen's head. I kind of feel bad for her British boyfriend, she is just using him to try to get Tom jealous. Since it's a reality show, I imagine the British guy knows what he signed up for plot wise.



Which is odd, since, yes, Tom kissed someone but she's the one who actually slept with someone else (Jax) on while she was dating him.


----------



## tomz_grl

caitlin1214 said:


> Which is odd, since, yes, Tom kissed someone but she's the one who actually slept with someone else (Jax) on while she was dating him.


 
Thank you! I can't wrap my head around why Kristen is so against the KISS yet she's the one that probably needs a round or 6 of antibiotics after her tryst with Jax/Jason/douche.

Anyone else want to see a scan of all of these guys livers. I bet they are a MESS! 

I'm over Stassi and her rudeness to Lisa when if it wasn't for Lisa, no one would be talking about her at all. 

I'm really rooting for Katie and Schwartz. I like them together and hope they can let go of the immature crap. It may be time for them to separate themselves from the group in order to do that.


----------



## caitlin1214

tomz_grl said:


> Thank you! I can't wrap my head around why Kristen is so against the KISS yet she's the one that probably needs a round or 6 of antibiotics after her tryst with Jax/Jason/douche.
> 
> Anyone else want to see a scan of all of these guys livers. I bet they are a MESS!
> 
> I'm over Stassi and her rudeness to Lisa when if it wasn't for Lisa, no one would be talking about her at all.
> 
> I'm really rooting for Katie and Schwartz. I like them together and hope they can let go of the immature crap. It may be time for them to separate themselves from the group in order to do that.



Kristin still has it in her delusional little mind that Tom and Ariana slept together and that's why he left.


----------



## tomz_grl

caitlin1214 said:


> Kristin still has it in her delusional little mind that Tom and Ariana slept together and that's why he left.


 
Let's say he did. SO WHAT!!!!!!!!! She did the SAME thing with a guy that is beyond disgusting and who makes me feel like I need a bath just from looking at him on TV.  ETA: What Kristin did with Jax was worse in my opinion unless she used a condemn when she gave him his BJ...


----------



## littlerock

tomz_grl said:


> Let's say he did. SO WHAT!!!!!!!!! She did the SAME thing with a guy that is beyond disgusting and who makes me feel like I need a bath just from looking at him on TV.  ETA: What Kristin did with Jax was worse in my opinion unless she used a condemn when she gave him his BJ...



Not only that but the guy she cheated with was her best friend's boyfriend (and her boy friend's best friend) which makes it 100x worse. It wasn't some random guy.


----------



## Nahreen

I got the impression in previous season that Tom has cheated a few times while together with Kristen and that is why she thinks he also did it with Ariana and why she thinks that he will continue to cheat.


----------



## susieserb

Nahreen said:


> I got the impression in previous season that Tom has cheated a few times while together with Kristen and that is why she thinks he also did it with Ariana and why she thinks that he will continue to cheat.


As much as I detest Kristen's character she repeatedly states what you have mentioned here, many, many times over.  Which begs the question (Kristen's character) IF this is the case why pursue Tom at all?

This is why I find VP to be "real" but it's a delicious soap to watch nonetheless.


----------



## Nahreen

susieserb said:


> As much as I detest Kristen's character she repeatedly states what you have mentioned here, many, many times over.  Which begs the question (Kristen's character) IF this is the case why pursue Tom at all?
> 
> This is why I find VP to be "real" but it's a delicious soap to watch nonetheless.



No sane person would stay with a guy that has cheated on you. I don't understand why she stayed with him. But he did have a lot of contact with Ariana whilst still living with Kristen. I can understand Kristens frustration that if he did cheat with Ariana that she is the only one portraid as the villain whilst Tom and  Ariana goes free.


----------



## littlerock

The key word is "sane". And sadly, many Women stay despite cheating. It's called low self esteem. However, I suspect with Kristen, she feels Arianna "won" her man and that this is more about ego than anything else.


----------



## zaara10

I don't understand how Ariana stays so calm around Kristen. She could probably do a lot better than Tom.


----------



## lulilu

zaara10 said:


> I don't understand how Ariana stays so calm around Kristen. She could probably do a lot better than Tom.



+1.  She seems so normal compared with the others.  That smile that Kristin had after Tom cried was truly creepy.


----------



## Tivo

Kristin wants revenge on Ariana for "taking" Tom. That's why I think she's being extra OTT. But she just needs to relax in the comfort of knowing Tom and Ariana will never truly trust each other because of how their relationship started. That's the sweet built in punishment for cheaters. You will always be the proof your mate can't be trusted.


----------



## Cc1213

littlerock said:


> I thought that in the begining (I'm especially suspecting because I work in "reality" tv), but I don't know. That would be mean these characters are top notch actors. I mean, like up there with Meryl Streep. I just don't buy it. I can catch a few forced scenes and talking points, but there is no way these guys are that good. I think the bulk of the drama is real. Maybe it's because I grew up in and around Hollywood and this type of scene, IDK.




I also think kristen's "crazy" is authentic, which is sad, considering it's totally taken advantage of by the producers!


----------



## keodi

Tivo said:


> Kristin wants revenge on Ariana for "taking" Tom.* That's why I think she's being extra OTT. But she just needs to relax in the comfort of knowing Tom and Ariana will never truly trust each other because of how their relationship started. That's the sweet built in punishment for cheaters. *You will always be the proof your mate can't be trusted.



I agree!


----------



## AnnZ

Is it bad that I'm starting to think James is the most mature person on the show?


----------



## Jeneen

AnnZ said:


> Is it bad that I'm starting to think James is the most mature person on the show?




Seriously.


----------



## Cc1213

jeneen said:


> seriously.




lmao


----------



## caitlin1214

AnnZ said:


> Is it bad that I'm starting to think James is the most mature person on the show?



I agree. You could tell, at lunch, that the Tom thing was the last thing he wanted to talk about. And she kept yammering on and on about it, not noticing or not caring the extremely bored/frustrated look on his face.


Save for the perfunctory "I will grant Kristen a point" it was like "Can we PLEASE talk about anything else?".


Does she even want Tom back? Because if so, what does that mean for James? And if not, but she just doesn't want him with Ariana, that's just pathetic. 


Next week is going to be interesting. Everyone else is going to see through her crap.


----------



## caitlin1214

I liked the fun Stassi who was friends with everyone and I want her back. 

I get that she's angry and hurt and she has every right to be, but it's like she has her head up her ***, and she's pushing everybody away.


----------



## Nahreen

James is a pussy unless he is only toletating Kristen to get on camera to promote his music.


----------



## zaara10

caitlin1214 said:


> I liked the fun Stassi who was friends with everyone and I want her back.
> 
> I get that she's angry and hurt and she has every right to be, but it's like she has her head up her ***, and she's pushing everybody away.




Who is she dating that makes her think she's so much more mature now?


----------



## Nahreen

zaara10 said:


> Who is she dating that makes her think she's so much more mature now?



Yes I'm curious too. We have not seen him on camera yet. By the way any man must feel more mature after Jax.


----------



## Lanier

Nahreen said:


> Yes I'm curious too. We have not seen him on camera yet. By the way any man must feel more mature after Jax.



Patrick Meagher - radio host on Sirius, he used to have a show on the Sirius Cosmo channel. I think he hosts a sports show now.

From what I remember, they met through Twitter and also had a mutual friend.


----------



## keodi

littlerock said:


> The key word is "sane". And sadly, many Women stay despite cheating. It's called low self esteem. However, I suspect with Kristen, she feels Arianna "won" her man and that this is more about ego than anything else.



This! You took the words right out of  my mouth.


----------



## legaldiva

Lanier said:


> Patrick Meagher - radio host on Sirius, he used to have a show on the Sirius Cosmo channel. I think he hosts a sports show now.
> 
> From what I remember, they met through Twitter and also had a mutual friend.



I'm on Twitter and Instagram, but it's beyond me how kids these days meet significant others (or hookups, for that matter) on social media.


----------



## Jeneen

If Kristen and Tom ever got back together if would be a hottttt mess. They would both be freaking out about cheating every second. 

Vail and Peter seemed so set up and silly. She needs a story line. 

Peter is my fave. He needs a haircut, and some help at his apartment but he's still my favorite. Seems like a goofball.


----------



## buzzytoes

Bravo is showing a marathon from I guess the first season? They all look so young!


----------



## tomz_grl

buzzytoes said:


> Bravo is showing a marathon from I guess the first season? They all look so young!


 
I was just about to post the same thing... before all the liquor dried their skin out.


----------



## Jeneen

buzzytoes said:


> Bravo is showing a marathon from I guess the first season? They all look so young!




All that booze and partying aged them quick!


----------



## susieserb

Jeneen said:


> If Kristen and Tom ever got back together if would be a hottttt mess. They would both be freaking out about cheating every second.
> 
> Vail and Peter seemed so set up and silly. She needs a story line.
> 
> Peter is my fave. He needs a haircut, and some help at his apartment but he's still my favorite. Seems like a goofball.


he also needs some serious anti-pesperant


----------



## Jeneen

susieserb said:


> he also needs some serious anti-pesperant




Oh yeah always looking sweaty in those too-tight shirts.


----------



## susieserb

In one scene from the last episode where he's talking about Vail, Peter had on a blue oxford with HUGE perspiration stains under his arms (HORRORS).  Then you see his apt's messiness (HORRORS) again.

I liked the guy...now not so much.


----------



## lulilu

susieserb said:


> In one scene from the last episode where he's talking about Vail, Peter had on a blue oxford with HUGE perspiration stains under his arms (HORRORS).  Then you see his apt's messiness (HORRORS) again.
> 
> I liked the guy...now not so much.



While in college, My.daughter worked at a restaurant in an historic area.  Her boss was twice as old, still trolling for the younger girls.  Very immature.  Peter reminds me of this, preying on younger girls for dates, bragging about how many he dated, the hideous shirts and filthy apartment.  What man of his age behaves like that?


----------



## Cc1213

susieserb said:


> In one scene from the last episode where he's talking about Vail, Peter had on a blue oxford with HUGE perspiration stains under his arms (HORRORS).  Then you see his apt's messiness (HORRORS) again.
> 
> I liked the guy...now not so much.



Yeah, he's kinda just a big grease-ball with horrid pit stains


----------



## starrynite_87

How old is Miami girl claiming to be?


----------



## tesi

starrynite_87 said:


> How old is Miami girl claiming to be?



Mid 20's.   Hard to believe right?..


----------



## buzzytoes

Why does Schwartz not do his hair like they style it for photoshoots? He looks like such a dweeb the way he does it on his own, but in the photos he actually looked like a normal guy.


----------



## starrynite_87

tesi said:


> Mid 20's.   Hard to believe right?..



I'm 27...she looks way older than me
http://i.imgur.com/6XuKx.gif


----------



## buzzytoes

If I were that manager I would have called the cops on Kristin just to put her in her place. You don't tell your supervisor to walk away and suck a dick! Especially not when you are on the street screeching at the top of your lungs.


----------



## tesi

Kristin is certifiable.


----------



## starrynite_87

tesi said:


> Kristin is certifiable.




I'm convinced she believes this girl because she said Tom kept talking about Kristen...it fits into her delusion that they're gonna get back together.


----------



## buzzytoes

Miami girl looks about 40 - can't even imagine what Tom found attractive about her. Although, given that he was with Kristin for years, and now he is calling Miami girl a stalker, he must have a thing for crazy. I am not sure how he went from Kristin to Ariana cuz Ariana seems so normal.


----------



## susieserb

tesi said:


> Kristin is certifiable.


Your pommy looks like mine 

I know, I know :back2topic:


----------



## susieserb

lulilu said:


> While in college, My.daughter worked at a restaurant in an historic area.  Her boss was twice as old, still trolling for the younger girls.  Very immature.  Peter reminds me of this, preying on younger girls for dates, bragging about how many he dated, the hideous shirts and filthy apartment.  What man of his age behaves like that?


So much potential too.  Alas he's a try hard (but not in a good way KWIM)...


----------



## susieserb

If Kristin doesn't get fired, this should tell all of us about the authenticity of Vanderpump Rules...

With that said, when Ariana referred to Kristen as a Bunny Boiling Psycho I'm like, yea Kristin makes the show fun...they ain't going to fire her i.e. ratings...i.e. fake...


----------



## Jeneen

susieserb said:


> If Kristin doesn't get fired, this should tell all of us about the authenticity of Vanderpump Rules...
> 
> With that said, when Ariana referred to Kristen as a Bunny Boiling Psycho I'm like, yea Kristin makes the show fun...they ain't going to fire her i.e. ratings...i.e. fake...




Yep!!!


----------



## zaara10

buzzytoes said:


> If I were that manager I would have called the cops on Kristin just to put her in her place. You don't tell your supervisor to walk away and suck a dick! Especially not when you are on the street screeching at the top of your lungs.




She was beyond rude to the manager. I think Kristin is on crack. I really honestly do. But her impression of Scheana rapping/singing or whatever is pretty spot on.


----------



## wildblood

Can James style his hair any more ridiculously?


----------



## susieserb

zaara10 said:


> She was beyond rude to the manager. I think Kristin is on crack. I really honestly do. But her impression of Scheana rapping/singing or whatever is pretty spot on.


Totally hysterical, Kristin's character makes the show stoooopid fun!


----------



## tomz_grl

tayken3 said:


> I look at the teenagers these days, and it scares me that this is the future when nobody talks face to face anymore, can barely write, self confidence is out of the window because they hide behind keystrokes, drama galore and the almighty entitlement syndrome sweeping the youth of today.
> 
> Parents should be scared


 
Sad truth...!


Last night's episode was one huge train wreck.


----------



## legaldiva

^^ YES!

1.  James took all that time to style his hair to fit with his hat, which is a snow hat beanie thing??

2.  Do we think Tom cheated or not?  I can't tell what I think.


----------



## bisbee

Lanier said:


> Patrick Meagher - radio host on Sirius, he used to have a show on the Sirius Cosmo channel. I think he hosts a sports show now.
> 
> From what I remember, they met through Twitter and also had a mutual friend.


 
I have heard his old show on Sirius...he was HARDLY what I would categorize as more mature on that show!  It reminded me of a junior high school boys' locker room!


----------



## tomz_grl

legaldiva said:


> ^^ YES!
> 
> 1.  James took all that time to style his hair to fit with his hat, which is a snow hat beanie thing??
> 
> 2.  Do we think Tom cheated or not?  I can't tell what I think.



I don't know about Tom. I want to think not because he's finally with a normal female but his history is so suspect. That Miami girl was disgusting. I can't imagine cheating on Ariana with that... She looked like a botoxed to life 40 year old with a 20 year old brain.


----------



## ScottyGal

Oh lord, Miami girls face - scary.


----------



## ScottyGal

Kinda off topic - I am not a Kristin fan, but every time I see her I am so jealous of her tan . This dull Scottish weather keeps me looking too pasty.


----------



## L etoile

Kristen is crazy, but she's the only thing that keeps this show interesting for me now! I love to hate her and James. They're so horrible and great at the same time!


----------



## keodi

legaldiva said:


> ^^ YES!
> 
> 1.  James took all that time to style his hair to fit with his hat, which is a snow hat beanie thing??
> 
> 2.  *Do we think Tom cheated or not?*  I can't tell what I think.



I think he did, his past= very sketchy!!


----------



## keodi

L etoile said:


> *Kristen is crazy, but she's the only thing that keeps this show interesting for me now!* I love to hate her and James. They're so horrible and great at the same time!



I agree, Kristen is ratings GOLD!


----------



## TC1

wildblood said:


> Can James style his hair any more ridiculously?


 
He's just trying to take some attention off his huge stick out ears


----------



## Cc1213

keodi said:


> I think he did, his past= very sketchy!!




Yep! I think he did as well. He's just a cheater, and his reactions show it. But...if Ariana wants to be stupid and believe him, that's her MO!


----------



## caitlin1214

zaara10 said:


> She was beyond rude to the manager. I think Kristin is on crack. I really honestly do. But her impression of Scheana rapping/singing or whatever is pretty spot on.



Agreed.

I'm watching the scene where Miami Girl shows up to the restaurant (the first time) and them trying to hunt down Tom and Ariana and I'm thinking "She's crazy. She's really crazy."


I don't believe, though, that she's just going to let Tom and Ariana "have at it". 

I don't know with Tom. I'd like to believe that nothing happened, but I'm sure that if something did, he and Ariana have discussed it already and it's nobody else's place to bring that stuff back up again.


----------



## caitlin1214

I loved how Ariana was all, "Yeah, you need to not be yelling and cursing at my boyfriend like that."


----------



## labelwhore04

Whoever said Kristen looks like Sid from Ice Age was spot on, that's all i see when i look at her now

I love this show though. It's like "The Hills" on crack. I seriously wonder whether all this drama is real, it's just so ridiculous sometimes but at the same time they're all crazy and wouldn't put anything past any of them. I don't want to believe that Tom cheated on Ariana but who knows. I liked to tell myself that he only cheated on Kristen because she was insane. Ariana seems so nice and normal, and they're a cute couple. I like to think that Tom wouldn't do that to her..


----------



## DC-Cutie

So  Jax is bi or gay?


----------



## lho

I like Ariana too!  I hope Tom didn't cheat on her.  
Kristen is crazy!!


----------



## AnnZ

I don't doubt that Tom cheated on Ariana.  Often times with cheaters it doesn't matter who their with, they can't control themselves around other women.  I've said it once, but I'll say it again, Ariana is way too cute and smart for Tom.


----------



## krissa

labelwhore04 said:


> Whoever said Kristen looks like Sid from Ice Age was spot on, that's all i see when i look at her now
> 
> I love this show though. It's like "The Hills" on crack. I seriously wonder whether all this drama is real, it's just so ridiculous sometimes but at the same time they're all crazy and wouldn't put anything past any of them. I don't want to believe that Tom cheated on Ariana but who knows. I liked to tell myself that he only cheated on Kristen because she was insane. Ariana seems so nice and normal, and they're a cute couple. I like to think that Tom wouldn't do that to her..



The Hills on crack for sure!! They all have too many reels for me to think they're not upping the drama. Kristen's crazy seems authentic tho. Idk how tom stuck around for so long. Ekk.


----------



## Cc1213

labelwhore04 said:


> Whoever said Kristen looks like Sid from Ice Age was spot on, that's all i see when i look at her now
> 
> I love this show though. It's like "The Hills" on crack. I seriously wonder whether all this drama is real, it's just so ridiculous sometimes but at the same time they're all crazy and wouldn't put anything past any of them. I don't want to believe that Tom cheated on Ariana but who knows. I liked to tell myself that he only cheated on Kristen because she was insane. Ariana seems so nice and normal, and they're a cute couple. I like to think that Tom wouldn't do that to her..




Haha, yep, that was me. She's seriously the slothy-iest sloth I've ever seen.


----------



## lucywife

Cc1213 said:


> Haha, yep, that was me. She's seriously the slothy-iest sloth I've ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2877390



She does look like Sid, the face, neck, her whole body


----------



## AnnZ

Agreed!  Seemed authentic when Kristin freaked out on the manager and was going off the rails on a crazy train.  I don't think she's always been that crazy.  I think a series of bad decisions, a dysfunctional relationship, and a bad break-up have made her that way.  She definitely needs to get some help, stop obsessing over Tom, and move on.


----------



## Jeneen

AnnZ said:


> Agreed!  Seemed authentic when Kristin freaked out on the manager and was going off the rails on a crazy train.  I don't think she's always been that crazy.  I think a series of bad decisions, a dysfunctional relationship, and a bad break-up have made her that way.  She definitely needs to get some help, stop obsessing over Tom, and move on.




Plus too much booze.


----------



## AnnZ

Yep, abusing alcohol isn't helping her at all, but it's normal for someone in a downward spiral.  She needs the help of a family member or good friend to get her into some therapy.  Ariana's right, Kristin should move back home.  It would be best for her.


----------



## Nahreen

I bet Tom, Jax, Tom 2 all have used the fame the series have given them to hook up with girls. That's why I would not be surprised if this Miami girl thing is true.


----------



## tomz_grl

DC-Cutie said:


> So  Jax is bi or gay?


 
I think he's gay.


----------



## Nahreen

It was fun hearing Lisa say that her customers would not enjoy seeing a screaming match between her employee and a girl. Actually I would find it highly entertaining. If I wanted a truly romantic dinner I would not choose the restaurant of a cast member on RHOBH.


----------



## tomz_grl

*Expect To See A LOT Of &#8220;Miami Girl&#8221; Costumes This Halloween*

http://icydk.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/Miami-Girl.png

Did you see the EXTREME DRAMA that was this week&#8217;s episode of Vanderpump Rules? If not, here&#8217;s what you need to know &#8211; Kristen flew Miami Girl to LA on her own dime (maybe?) to make Tom Sandoval run away from the bar mid-shift.
This may or may not have been in an attempt to get him to break up with Ariana and get back with Kristen. It may or may not have been because she just loves drama. We all may or may not still be in tenth grade.
With an intense crazy in her eye, Kristen told Bravo&#8217;s Last Call:
&#8220;She looked me straight dead in the eye. She told me so many things about my ex-boyfriend. There&#8217;s no way that she was wrong. She knew too many grotesque details, not only about Tom, but about my relationship with Tom, about my friendship with Jax, about Tom&#8217;s friendship with Jax.&#8221;​So what is your take-away? Well, I&#8217;d bet money that hottest couples Halloween costume this year will definitely be Bartending Tom Sandoval and &#8220;Miami Girl&#8221; Annemarie Kunkel. Or Crying Tom and Crazy-Eyes Kristen. Or Tom and Ariana. Or do a group thing and go as all of them fighting and/or running away all night. The cast/staff at Sur is serving up LIMITLESS OPTIONS.
Photo: Instagram


----------



## tomz_grl

I can't get the picture to post..


----------



## buzzytoes

Holy shocker Batman!!! I am guessing she will finagle her way back into her job somehow. Who else will bring the cray cray? Although Stassi no longer works there and she is still on the show.


----------



## buzzytoes

I have finally figured it out - Tom Schwartz reminds me of George McFly.


----------



## fashiongirl26

Ding dong, the witch is dead!


----------



## susieserb

It's about DAMN time.  Now I think this show maybe legit?


----------



## tomz_grl

Katie and Tom are on WWHL and she looks pregnant and they are wearing wedding bands. Did they get married?


----------



## susieserb

tomz_grl said:


> Katie and Tom are on WWHL and she looks pregnant and they are wearing wedding bands. Did they get married?


DVRed it now I have to watch tonight.


----------



## Jeneen

Omg the kitchen staff guys celebrating Kristen getting fired was my favorite part!


----------



## tomz_grl

^ That was hilarious!

So, I looked to see if I could find anything on Tom and Katie being married or expecting and nothing came up. I clearly saw they were both wearing gold rings and if Katie isn't pregnant, then she's had a boob job. They look a lot bigger and she was wearing a loose fitting dress. Maybe they were saving the information for the reunion which is being taped soon.


----------



## Sassys

tomz_grl said:


> ^ That was hilarious!
> 
> So, I looked to see if I could find anything on Tom and Katie being married or expecting and nothing came up. I clearly saw they were both wearing gold rings and if Katie isn't pregnant, then she's had a boob job. They look a lot bigger and she was wearing a loose fitting dress. Maybe they were saving the information for the reunion which is being taped soon.



She is not.

http://www.eonline.com/news/621190/...mors-after-watch-what-happens-live-appearance


----------



## ScottyGal

Can anyone ID what size/style Katies Stella McCartney Falabella bag is? Is it possibly mini?


----------



## AnnZ

tomz_grl said:


> Katie and Tom are on WWHL and she looks pregnant and they are wearing wedding bands. Did they get married?




I was thinking the same thing.  She looks pregnant or she got a boob job.  The curves look great on her, and I'm liking the hair.


----------



## chowlover2

Jeneen said:


> Omg the kitchen staff guys celebrating Kristen getting fired was my favorite part!




Me too!


----------



## caitlin1214

zaara10 said:


> She was beyond rude to the manager. I think Kristin is on crack. I really honestly do. But her impression of Scheana rapping/singing or whatever is pretty spot on.





Cc1213 said:


> Haha, yep, that was me. She's seriously the slothy-iest sloth I've ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2877390



Now I'm picturing the Schaena imitating voice coming out if Sid's face. 



susieserb said:


> It's about DAMN time.  Now I think this show maybe legit?



Any reasonable person (read: not Kristin) wouldn't have done that. But if, for some reason, they had, they would have said, "Hey, I know I wasn't working there that night, but even when I'm not and I'm there, I'm representing SUR and that should not have happened. I deeply apologize."


----------



## wildblood

Lmao Lisa. "You can put lipstick on a Kristen but it's still a Kristen"

Glad James is finally calling her out in the next ep.


----------



## caitlin1214

wildblood said:


> Lmao Lisa. "You can put lipstick on a Kristen but it's still a Kristen"
> 
> Glad James is finally calling her out in the next ep.



Good. I can image he's had enough of her crap. 

Can't wait for that one. :couch::snack:


----------



## Jeneen

It was a pretty wedding. What did you guys think of her dress? I'm thinking her veil was vintage from her family.


----------



## tomz_grl

I think her dress was as tacky as she is. Not saying that in a mean way even though I know it comes across that way...I just don't think she has any style, or what style she does have is gaudy and tacky. 

Next week's episode looks good! And I bet the reunion is going to be SOOOOOOOOO GOOOOOOOD!!!!!!!


----------



## ScottyGal

She said her budget for her wedding is basically $180k.. Oh my lord. Maybe we live in different worlds _but _that is excessive.


----------



## pink1

If they filmed the wedding wouldn't Bravo pick up the tab??

I did not like her dress at all.


----------



## ScottyGal

Ah, I never thought of that actually!


----------



## starrynite_87

pink1 said:


> If they filmed the wedding wouldn't Bravo pick up the tab??
> 
> I did not like her dress at all.




I don't know about Bravo, but MTV picked up half the tab for the parties that were featured on My Super Sweet Sixteen


----------



## JessLovesTim

I did not like her dress and Scheana needs to chill out. You are supposed to have fun at your wedding. I feel like the brides that focus on perfection are always the most stressful weddings.


----------



## susieserb

Don't flame me but how is her dress different from the plethora "fit and flares" saturated in the market place these days? The only difference is the slit of midriff's skin peeking out?

Any way not digging Patty Stainger (sp) on WWHL.  THE FAWNING OVER Jax....ack


----------



## Prettyn

Jeneen said:


> It was a pretty wedding. What did you guys think of her dress? I'm thinking her veil was vintage from her family.


I thought her wedding dress was unique and she looked gorgeous! She appears comfortable in her own skin. Her husband is very handsome, and seems like a real nice laid back guy.


----------



## labelwhore04

Jax's comments about Amal Clooney... Of course he couldn't be with someone intelligent, he's as dumb as a bag of rocks. Isn't he like 35 years old? What a loser.

Scheana's dress was....very Scheana. That's all i have to say about it. Did anyone else notice Staci the bartender from The Hills was one of her bridesmaids? lol!


----------



## caitlin1214

I swear, my first thought at seeing James at the rehearsal dinner was, "Isn't that much cleavage a little inappropriate for such an event?"



Schaena's wedding dress was interesting. 

I can't wait for the reception and all that next week. (I'm especially looking forward to James calling Kristen out on her crap, because it's a long time coming.)


----------



## Tivo

labelwhore04 said:


> Jax's comments about Amal Clooney... Of course he couldn't be with someone intelligent, he's as dumb as a bag of rocks. Isn't he like 35 years old? What a loser.
> 
> Scheana's dress was....very Scheana. That's all i have to say about it. Did anyone else notice Staci the bartender from The Hills was one of her bridesmaids? lol!


What did he say?


----------



## labelwhore04

Tivo said:


> What did he say?



He said "why would anyone be with a human rights lawyer, what would you talk about at night, the sex must be so boring, etc" and then he said George has dated much hotter women why would he choose to marry her.


----------



## Jeneen

labelwhore04 said:


> He said "why would anyone be with a human rights lawyer, what would you talk about at night, the sex must be so boring, etc" and then he said George has dated much hotter women why would he choose to marry her.




Jax is so dumb. Of course he would have nothing to talk about with a human rights lawyer. But obviously George does. Because he is not dumb. 

I think Jax has borderline personality disorder. Seriously.


----------



## imgg

I feel like this has turned into the Scheana show.  Does she have to be center attention in every episode?  She seems so arrogant. The scene before she waked down the aisle- wow.


----------



## susieserb

I know young gals like this, I work with them and I just laugh and laugh at their tudes on the inside.  For one girl it's her birthday; she takes vacations and makes friends committ and in essence worship her.  On FB it's birthday month that bleeds into two months.  Eye roll here, TG I'm the Lisa but instead I DO NOT get involved.


----------



## NYCBelle

Jeneen said:


> It was a pretty wedding. What did you guys think of her dress? I'm thinking her veil was vintage from her family.



the bottom part was nice but would have been better if she didn't have that hideous crop top. The beading from the top didn't match the bottom.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Jeneen said:


> Jax is so dumb. Of course he would have nothing to talk about with a human rights lawyer. But obviously George does. Because he is not dumb.
> 
> I think Jax has borderline personality disorder. Seriously.


 
I totally agree. Such an idiot! Something is not right with him. I'm shocked that he's able to get so many women to sleep with him and even more shocked that Stassi and that woman in Vegas dated him!


----------



## Grace123

I was greatly disappointed that Peter didn't at least wear a tie to the wedding. I think I may be over him.


----------



## Jeneen

Grace123 said:


> I was greatly disappointed that Peter didn't at least wear a tie to the wedding. I think I may be over him.




Yeah I was over him after seeing his messy apartment. And that he still hasn't done anything with his hair. He has a good work ethic though.


----------



## susieserb

^^^^ amen and amen.  The disco unbuttoned shirt


----------



## littlerock

I thought Scheana's dress, while certainly not my style, was fun and perfect for her. It was kind of a breath of fresh air compared to the typical styles that are so played out lately. It was nice to see her take a risk and have fun with it, rather than going with a stock dress that we've seen a million times. I thought the bead work looked pretty (from what I could see of it) for having had a relative put it together.


----------



## Longchamp

It was hard to watch her always tugging at the crop top to stay up.
Not a fan of the dress


----------



## br00kelynx

I've never eaten at Sur/Pump but I know the area well and it's a great location to work. I know servers in restaurants all over LA and some are making six figures..I wonder if these restaurants are bringing in too many tourists (who too many times don't know/care to tip well) because these people drive hoopties..


----------



## susieserb

br00kelynx said:


> I've never eaten at Sur/Pump but I know the area well and it's a great location to work. I know servers in restaurants all over LA and some are making six figures..I wonder if these restaurants are bringing in too many tourists (who too many times don't know/care to tip well) because these people drive hoopties..


Tourist here, I for sure go to one or two of her restaurants to dine when I visit @ once a year.

Food is marvelous, atmosphere pleasing, pricing spot on.  I tip 20 percent no matter where I go.


----------



## Tivo

susieserb said:


> Tourist here, I for sure go to one or two of her restaurants to dine when I visit @ once a year.
> 
> Food is marvelous, atmosphere pleasing, pricing spot on.  I tip 20 percent no matter where I go.


I so badly want to dine at Villa Blanca.


----------



## susieserb

Tivo said:


> I so badly want to dine at Villa Blanca.


You have to.  My God you are in the heart of BH, so the people watching is just very cool yet VB's pricing does not reflect the zip code.


----------



## lulilu

The wedding venue, the bridesmaids' dresses, the guests, and the bride all looked attractive.  (except Peter, I agree lol)

However lovely it is, though, the thought of young people paying so much (as opposed to Lisa and Ken paying for Pandora's) makes me sad.  They will really need that money one day.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Villa Blanca's food is bleeeeccchhh. I work right by Sur and Pump, and both are douche-central. They're super gorgeous design wise (Pump has a really pretty patio), but other than that, seriously lacking in food. Pump plays this almost, clubby, loungey music, and the menu is average. I see the husband all the time when I'm walking around, and he does seem nice. Not that my opinion matters, people will still go. But if you don't consider breaded chicken good food (I definitely don't!), go elsewhere! Ink is nearby and delicious (just check yelp reviews for Lisa's places vs Ink, Son of a Gun, Republique, etc)!


----------



## susieserb

Call me a hayseed but we found the food to be very,very good.


----------



## DrDior

br00kelynx said:


> I've never eaten at Sur/Pump but I know the area well and it's a great location to work. I know servers in restaurants all over LA and some are making six figures..I wonder if these restaurants are bringing in too many tourists (who too many times don't know/care to tip well) because these people drive hoopties..



Last trip to LA, I went to SUR and didn't tip well because it was one of the single worst episodes of inept, 'I don't give a ****' service I've experienced. I had to be hustled out of the restaurant by my colleagues before I flipped out. Another complained to the manager, Peter. 

If this restaurant wasn't full of tourists, it'd be dead from the ****** service. 

I'd rather go to RockSugar, the Farm or any number of other places that won't be full of hair twirling idiots.


----------



## imgg

DrDior said:


> Last trip to LA, I went to SUR and didn't tip well because it was one of the single worst episodes of inept, 'I don't give a ****' service I've experienced. I had to be hustled out of the restaurant by my colleagues before I flipped out. Another complained to the manager, Peter.
> 
> If this restaurant wasn't full of tourists, it'd be dead from the ****** service.
> 
> I'd rather go to RockSugar, the Farm or any number of other places that won't be full of hair twirling idiots.



Wow, that wasn't my experience there at all.  Maybe they had an off night, they all do.


----------



## imgg

susieserb said:


> Call me a hayseed but we found the food to be very,very good.



Me too, I had Salmon an VB and it was amazing!


----------



## labelwhore04

lulilu said:


> The wedding venue, the bridesmaids' dresses, the guests, and the bride all looked attractive.  (except Peter, I agree lol)
> 
> However lovely it is, though, the thought of young people paying so much (as opposed to Lisa and Ken paying for Pandora's) makes me sad.  They will really need that money one day.



I doubt they paid out of their pockets. Bravo probably footed the bill for that wedding.


----------



## lulilu

labelwhore04 said:


> I doubt they paid out of their pockets. Bravo probably footed the bill for that wedding.



I wondered that myself, but she talked a lot about doing things herself to save money.  Tom was organizing getting ice, her aunt made her dress etc etc.  I know she got gifts of booze from Lisa and Pandora, and maybe the rehearsal dinner at Sur?  But I bet she paid a lot of her own money -- she kept talking about doing it on a waitress's salary.


----------



## labelwhore04

lulilu said:


> I wondered that myself, but she talked a lot about doing things herself to save money.  Tom was organizing getting ice, her aunt made her dress etc etc.  I know she got gifts of booze from Lisa and Pandora, and maybe the rehearsal dinner at Sur?  But I bet she paid a lot of her own money -- she kept talking about doing it on a waitress's salary.



Maybe she had to pay for some of it herself but i bet Bravo paid for the venue, entertainment and anything that was shown on TV.

and i've always wondered what her husband Shay does for a living? How does he make money?


----------



## lulilu

labelwhore04 said:


> Maybe she had to pay for some of it herself but i bet Bravo paid for the venue, entertainment and anything that was shown on TV.



I am sure you must be right.  There were a lot of number mentioned -- she said she budgeted $30,000 and said it was three times that.  Either figure is insane to me for a waitress's wedding.  Do we know what the husband does?


----------



## slang

lulilu said:


> I wondered that myself, but she talked a lot about doing things herself to save money.  Tom was organizing getting ice, her aunt made her dress etc etc.  I know she got gifts of booze from Lisa and Pandora, and maybe the rehearsal dinner at Sur?  But I bet she paid a lot of her own money -- she kept talking about doing it on a waitress's salary.



Didn't she tell Lisa she finally got her settlement (from her lawsuit against the restaurant where she feel and busted out her teeth)


----------



## lulilu

slang said:


> Didn't she tell Lisa she finally got her settlement (from her lawsuit against the restaurant where she feel and busted out her teeth)



I remember that!


----------



## Jeneen

How have we not talked about tom schwartz's ribbon tie?


----------



## susieserb

Sheena and coming out with her new hubby at the reception. VOMIT! All that drama regarding her dance and it was embarrissing BaAaaaD


----------



## fashiongirl26

Scheana is nothing but a selfish brat that makes every situation about her. I was so embarrassed for her and Shay should run. I give it less than 5 years.


----------



## wildblood

Lmaoo Schwartz's lame @ss with that Cracker Jack ring. I woulda low key thrown it in the bushes.

Dancing Jack Sparrow/Peter was the highlight for me. Thinking he's about to get some. These guys are cheesy as he!l tonight.


----------



## hermes_lemming

wildblood said:


> Lmaoo Schwartz's lame @ss with that Cracker Jack ring. I woulda low key thrown it in the bushes.
> 
> Dancing Jack Sparrow/Peter was the highlight for me. Thinking he's about to get some. These guys are cheesy as he!l tonight.


Oh I know! Schwartz is effing pathetic.

And Peter just made me laugh so much. That poor man will never get laid. Zero game. Nada!


----------



## susieserb

fashiongirl26 said:


> Scheana is nothing but a selfish brat that makes every situation about her. I was so embarrassed for her and Shay should run. I give it less than 5 years.


She's gonna suck that dude dry in no time and I'm not talking about a BJ.


----------



## susieserb

hermes_lemming said:


> Oh I know! Schwartz is effing pathetic.
> 
> And Peter just made me laugh so much. That poor man will never get laid. Zero game. Nada!


Totally zero game but he's so cute and awkward that's what endears him to me.  But first, clean the pits and get a big boy pad.


----------



## AnnZ

Jeneen said:


> How have we not talked about tom schwartz's ribbon tie?




Hilarious!


----------



## Grace123

susieserb said:


> Totally zero game but he's so cute and awkward that's what endears him to me.  But first, clean the pits and get a big boy pad.




And a decent haircut. I don't mind it long but clean up the shape and that goes for the facial hair too. &#128515;


----------



## littlerock

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Villa Blanca's food is bleeeeccchhh. I work right by Sur and Pump, and both are douche-central. They're super gorgeous design wise (Pump has a really pretty patio), but other than that, seriously lacking in food. Pump plays this almost, clubby, loungey music, and the menu is average. I see the husband all the time when I'm walking around, and he does seem nice. Not that my opinion matters, people will still go. But if you don't consider breaded chicken good food (I definitely don't!), go elsewhere! Ink is nearby and delicious (just check yelp reviews for Lisa's places vs Ink, Son of a Gun, Republique, etc)!



 

I'd much rather eat at Republique, Il Pastaio, Gracias Madre..etc. Even the mexican restaurant (Tortilla Republic) right next store to Sur would be a much better option. Admittedly I have not eaten at any of Lisa's restaurants but this is because I can tell from a mile away they are tourist traps. The menus look awful. I may be a food snob though. *shrugs*


----------



## labelwhore04

I hate the way Jax pronounces "Carmen." It sounds like he's saying "Kermit."

And the part with Scheana dancing was just so cringeworthy, i wanted to die She really has no shame.


----------



## imgg

littlerock said:


> I'd much rather eat at Republique, Il Pastaio, Gracias Madre..etc. Even the mexican restaurant (Tortilla Republic) right next store to Sur would be a much better option. Admittedly I have not eaten at any of Lisa's restaurants but this is because I can tell from a mile away they are tourist traps. The menus look awful. I may be a food snob though. *shrugs*



Tourist trap or not, the food is really good and I would consider myself a food snob.  A lot of the restaurants in LA are good, you have to or you don't stay around.


----------



## caitlin1214

labelwhore04 said:


> I hate the way Jax pronounces "Carmen." It sounds like he's saying "Kermit."
> 
> And the part with Scheana dancing was just so cringeworthy, i wanted to die She really has no shame.



There's nothing wrong with booty shaking in your wedding dress, but save it as part of a choreographed wedding dance (when they're both dancing) or wait until everybody's dancing and they're playing Turn Down for What, or something.


----------



## caitlin1214

That dip and kiss with Tom and Ariana was so cute.


----------



## caitlin1214

Forgive my running commentary, but .... The dollar dance is rude. If guests want to gift the guests with money, that's one thing, but to have a dance specifically for that is tacky.


----------



## Gimmethebag

Just got caught up... 

There's no way Kristen is getting fired from the show. She's too crazy and moves too many storylines/drama. 

Scheana, THAT is why you don't hire a random wedding planner off Instagram. 

Katie, Tom not only didn't get you an engagement ring... he didn't even give you a nice piece of jewelry that would have been a sacrifice for him (thus showing SOME commitment). 

Next season will feature the woo-ing of Vail by Peter. 

How could Jax not been to a wedding? Even a gay wedding in Miami???


----------



## susieserb

imgg said:


> Tourist trap or not, the food is really good and I would consider myself a food snob.  A lot of the restaurants in LA are good, you have to or you don't stay around.


I know it right.


----------



## caitlin1214

I can't believe Kristen is going to go to Stassi for help next week. If I were her, I'd tell Kristen to just eff right off.

Back to the wedding: The ring gesture was cute, but if Schwartz wanted to get her an engagement ring, he would have done so already. (And while we're on the subject of Schwartz, that tie: Ew.)

Peter and Vail were cute but he should have kept his shirt buttoned at the wedding.


----------



## lulilu

caitlin1214 said:


> There's nothing wrong with booty shaking in your wedding dress, but save it as part of a choreographed wedding dance (when they're both dancing) or wait until everybody's dancing and they're playing Turn Down for What, or something.



The way she was going on about it beforehand, I thoughtit was going to bea choreographed dance.  

She seems so young to be married.


----------



## lulilu

Did anyone see the necklace ring up close?  Was it really bad?

I must have turned it off early because I missed the dollar dance.  I couldn't watch Kristin anymore.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I went on vacation and totally forgot about this show. Like completely forgot how much I love this show. 

It is so fake and trashy but it makes for good tv. They have to find a way to get Kristen to stick around. Unlike Stassi she brings the cray and it is very entertaining.


----------



## keodi

BagOuttaHell said:


> I went on vacation and totally forgot about this show. Like completely forgot how much I love this show.
> 
> It is so fake and trashy but it makes for good tv. *They have to find a way to get Kristen to stick around. Unlike Stassi she brings the cray and it is very entertaining*.



I think so too, ratings gold!


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

littlerock said:


> I'd much rather eat at Republique, Il Pastaio, Gracias Madre..etc. Even the mexican restaurant (Tortilla Republic) right next store to Sur would be a much better option. Admittedly I have not eaten at any of Lisa's restaurants but this is because I can tell from a mile away they are tourist traps. The menus look awful. I may be a food snob though. *shrugs*



They're total tourist traps! Understandably so, but if you love food, stay away from her restaurants! They are all about the scene and not about the actual food. I used to have vendors who would take us to Sur for lunch, and it was pretty, but the food was whatevs and overpriced for what it was. Pump is the same way. Plus it's named "PUMP". The name alone...lol.

I'm also a food snob!


----------



## imgg

susieserb said:


> Sheena and coming out with her new hubby at the reception. VOMIT! All that drama regarding her dance and it was embarrissing BaAaaaD





fashiongirl26 said:


> Scheana is nothing but a selfish brat that makes every situation about her. I was so embarrassed for her and Shay should run. I give it less than 5 years.



 She needs to come down a peg or two.  I think fame inflated her head and ego.


----------



## wildblood

Trevor the personal trainer was giving me total Justin Bobby vibes when he was leaning on the car chilled out and smoking a cigarette.


----------



## hermes_lemming

susieserb said:


> Totally zero game but he's so cute and awkward that's what endears him to me.  But first, clean the pits and get a big boy pad.





Grace123 said:


> And a decent haircut. I don't mind it long but clean up the shape and that goes for the facial hair too. &#128515;


Lol I couldn't do him even if I was crap face drunk. That silly grin of his would have me in a fit of giggles.


----------



## hermes_lemming

labelwhore04 said:


> I hate the way Jax pronounces "Carmen." It sounds like he's saying "Kermit."
> 
> And the part with Scheana dancing was just so cringeworthy, i wanted to die She really has no shame.


None whatsoever 


caitlin1214 said:


> There's nothing wrong with booty shaking in your wedding dress, but save it as part of a choreographed wedding dance (when they're both dancing) or wait until everybody's dancing and they're playing Turn Down for What, or something.


Repeat : zero shame


caitlin1214 said:


> Forgive my running commentary, but .... The dollar dance is rude. If guests want to gift the guests with money, that's one thing, but to have a dance specifically for that is tacky.


In some countries, it's part of their culture. 


caitlin1214 said:


> I can't believe Kristen is going to go to Stassi for help next week. If I were her, I'd tell Kristen to just eff right off.
> 
> Back to the wedding: The ring gesture was cute, but if Schwartz wanted to get her an engagement ring, he would have done so already. (And while we're on the subject of Schwartz, that tie: Ew.)
> 
> Peter and Vail were cute but he should have kept his shirt buttoned at the wedding.


Schwartz is a douche loser. He will never commit. He will just keep on cheating and call her by that vile nickname.


----------



## Jeneen

wildblood said:


> Trevor the personal trainer was giving me total Justin Bobby vibes when he was leaning on the car chilled out and smoking a cigarette.




Definitely!


----------



## wildblood

hermes_lemming said:


> None whatsoever
> 
> Repeat : zero shame
> 
> In some countries, it's part of their culture.
> 
> *Schwartz is a douche loser. *He will never commit. He will just keep on cheating and call her by that vile nickname.



Dead. 

He's gorgeous but the less I knew of him the better it was. Sigh.


----------



## AnnZ

I cannot help, but want to pinch Schwartz's cheeks.  He's such a cutie, and a charmer for sure.  But I agree, he has been coming off a bit douche.


----------



## hermes_lemming

AnnZ said:


> I cannot help, but want to pinch Schwartz's cheeks.  He's such a cutie, and a charmer for sure.  But I agree, he has been coming off a bit douche.



A bit?! He is a lying cheating spineless weasel. Who has been with a woman for 4 frigging years and can't put anything on her finger. Not even a toy ring.

His pet name for her makes my skin crawl.


----------



## lulilu

AnnZ said:


> I cannot help, but want to pinch Schwartz's cheeks.  He's such a cutie, and a charmer for sure.  But I agree, he has been coming off a bit douche.



Agree.  Those photos of him modeling were terrific.  He is very cute and charismatic.  I love his sense of style (including the tie at the wedding).  And his pet name for her is endearing.

I just hope he is not really taking advantage of his girl.  She deserves more than that.  I feel bad for her -- loving him and yet knowing he's not 100% in it for the long haul.


----------



## Cc1213

Watching the reunion from last year. Oh man, such good drama. Kristen is so awesomely looney.


----------



## Jeneen

lulilu said:


> Agree.  Those photos of him modeling were terrific.  He is very cute and charismatic.  I love his sense of style (including the tie at the wedding).  And his pet name for her is endearing.
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope he is not really taking advantage of his girl.  She deserves more than that.  I feel bad for her -- loving him and yet knowing he's not 100% in it for the long haul.




Katie???

Just kidding! 

I think Schwartz is a loveable douche you date in your early 20s but should never get serious about.


----------



## chowlover2

Jeneen said:


> Katie???
> 
> Just kidding!
> 
> I think Schwartz is a loveable douche you date in your early 20s but should never get serious about.




Agreed! Actually, you should never get serious about a guy who works in a restaurant unless they are between jobs. Look at Jax. None of these guys would be at SUR if their modeling careers were really hot.


----------



## labelwhore04

eek i don't find Schwartz attractive at all. He's such an effeminate beta male. He's not ugly or anything but he does absolutely nothing for me. I like manly guys and he's just so....girly?


----------



## chowlover2

I don't find any of the SUR male employees particularly manly. They are like boy/men. Too metrosexual and into themselves. I feel bad for Katie. Both Toms spend more time on hair and grooming than most women.


----------



## susieserb

caitlin1214 said:


> I can't believe Kristen is going to go to Stassi for help next week. If I were her, I'd tell Kristen to just eff right off.
> 
> Back to the wedding: The ring gesture was cute, but if Schwartz wanted to get her an engagement ring, he would have done so already. (And while we're on the subject of Schwartz, that tie: Ew.)
> 
> Peter and Vail were cute but he should have kept his shirt buttoned at the wedding.


Makes for great reality TV.


----------



## fightthesunrise

chowlover2 said:


> I don't find any of the SUR male employees particularly manly. They are like boy/men. Too metrosexual and into themselves. I feel bad for Katie. Both Toms spend more time on hair and grooming than most women.




I agree. Most of them are typical California guys, even if most aren't from the area. I am from California, so I've been seeing their types a good portion of my life, unfortunately. The most important thing in their life right now is if they have a receding hairline...the thought absolutely terrifies them. Oh, and that they're wearing the right watch. 

That doesn't mean it doesn't make for good, guilty pleasure tv, though. I admit to watching this show out loud, as opposed to some others that I would never EVER admit to watching.


----------



## chowlover2

fightthesunrise said:


> I agree. Most of them are typical California guys, even if most aren't from the area. I am from California, so I've been seeing their types a good portion of my life, unfortunately. The most important thing in their life right now is if they have a receding hairline...the thought absolutely terrifies them. Oh, and that they're wearing the right watch.
> 
> That doesn't mean it doesn't make for good, guilty pleasure tv, though. I admit to watching this show out loud, as opposed to some others that I would never EVER admit to watching.




" dead " at receding hairline! It does make for great TV! I think Stassi is steamed that Kristin has taken her role on the show. Stassi is just boring this season. And where is this great catch she is living with? Is he possibly too smart to show up on a reality show?


----------



## Nahreen

I would love to go to one of Lisas restaurants. I like good food and a cocktail but I would see that as a bonus. I want to go just for the chance of seeing someone from Vanderpump Rules or RHOBH or some other celebrity.


----------



## Nahreen

Tom, Tom and Jax are probably all constantly cheating. I don't think they are capable of staying truthful. Adriana should have stopped complaining about Kristen being invited to the wedding. It was Sheanas wedding and she invited Kristen because of James helping her with her music career.


----------



## Nahreen

It is funny that Schena paid 90 000 dollars for that wedding. It is insane. That wedding cordinator did not get any good advertisment for her business.


----------



## Jeneen

Nahreen said:


> It is funny that Schena paid 90 000 dollars for that wedding. It is insane. That wedding cordinator did not get any good advertisment for her business.




She was so mean to her coordinator. If you tell people the correct cues and they don't follow them, you can't run up and scream at them to change things.


----------



## Cc1213

chowlover2 said:


> " dead " at receding hairline! It does make for great TV! I think Stassi is steamed that Kristin has taken her role on the show. Stassi is just boring this season. And where is this great catch she is living with? Is he possibly too smart to show up on a reality show?




Most likely! Also, I'm wondering if someone so "successful" would want to stay with someone as petty/*****y as Stassi. Her behavior really makes her unattractive.


----------



## Jeneen

Just realized the groomsmen had on black sneakers with glow necklaces to lace them up ... Lol


----------



## coconutsboston

Forgive me if this has already been addressed - I didn't go back and peruse for this answer, but did Stassi do something with her face again?  I've seen the "Jax Cracks" episode twice now and have yet to recognize her.   I even looked up who the "new girl" was on this show.  Anybody know, or see the same "difference"?


----------



## Grace123

Katie is so cute with the darker hair.


----------



## Jeneen

coconutsboston said:


> Forgive me if this has already been addressed - I didn't go back and peruse for this answer, but did Stassi do something with her face again?  I've seen the "Jax Cracks" episode twice now and have yet to recognize her.   I even looked up who the "new girl" was on this show.  Anybody know, or see the same "difference"?




I think she gained weight and it shows in her face.


----------



## xolilppox

Jeneen said:


> I think she gained weight and it shows in her face.




I love how Stasi addressed it &#128557;&#128557;


----------



## coconutsboston

Jeneen said:


> I think she gained weight and it shows in her face.


Oh ok that makes sense.  The eyebrows seemed thicker than usual but that was seriously the only thing I could even come close to pinpointing.


----------



## Jeneen

xolilppox said:


> I love how Stasi addressed it &#128557;&#128557;




What did she say?


----------



## Cc1213

Alright, it's clear that Tom cheated on Ariana, and not to be mean, but I totally see a resemblance between "Miami-girl" and Ariana. Yes, "Miami-girl" looks like she's been rode hard and put away wet, but she has the same facial features as Ariana...and it just seems like Tom may have a type. Anyway, I just think that while Jax/Kristen are horrible, sociopathic liars, Tom Sandoval is also a big liar. I don't understand Kristen's crazy obsession with the cheating scandal, but I also don't see how Ariana can't see through Tom's lies...


----------



## Cc1213

Hi friends - funny quote I found in the reality tea comments section about the Vanderpump drama. It made me laugh, and I think you will all enjoy:

"Here's my deal:
That Kristen is crazed and in need of help may well be true.
However, her mental acuity or lack thereof does not mean that Sandoval didn't cheat or that he won't cheat. See, the two facts are not inextricably linked. Kristen can be nutty AND Tom can be a dick--all at the same time!

Ariana doth protest too much, methinks.

And they are all pretty--who gives a rat's patootie who is the prettiest girl of all! *pixie dust* *unicorn farts*

What is NOT pretty is Ariana's smugness, Tom's wishy washy crap, Kristen's continued pining for a love that she can't have again, Jax's lothario antics, or Flat Iron Pete's lounge lizard behavior, complete with bulging eyes and a wandering tongue. *shudder*"


----------



## keodi

Cc1213 said:


> Alright, it's clear that Tom cheated on Ariana, and not to be mean, but I totally see a resemblance between "Miami-girl" and Ariana. Yes, "Miami-girl" looks like she's been rode hard and put away wet, but she has the same facial features as Ariana...and it just seems like Tom may have a type. Anyway, I just think that while Jax/Kristen are horrible, sociopathic liars, Tom Sandoval is also a big liar. *I don't understand Kristen's crazy obsession with the cheating scandal, but I also don't see how Ariana can't see through Tom's lies*...



I can understand her obsession there's been a double standard, Jax and Kristen did the exact same thing, yet Kristen was the only one who paid for it. She's only trying to prove everyone else including Tom Sandoval. I agree with you on Ariana she can do so much better than that.


----------



## sgj99

chowlover2 said:


> I don't find any of the SUR male employees particularly manly. They are like boy/men. Too metrosexual and into themselves. I feel bad for Katie. Both Toms spend more time on hair and grooming than most women.


 
that's what I noticed the few times I've seen it.  Tom Sandoval and JAX went and got their eyebrows done ... that's not something I know any guy would do.


----------



## Gimmethebag

Nahreen said:


> It is funny that Schena paid 90 000 dollars for that wedding. It is insane. That wedding cordinator did not get any good advertisment for her business.


No kidding! 

I loved our wedding planner. She comes across very icy and intimidating, but the only vendor that remotely stepped out of line was the band. They brought "party lights" with them and my planner had them down in less than 10 minutes. 

I think the lesson learned is that you don't hire your wedding planner from Instagram!


----------



## tomz_grl

Sheena said on WWHL the Wedding planner left some nasty comments on her facebook page. I'm not on fb, but if someone could post them and find them... I'd be they would be worth reading! 

I have a feeling that the reunion is going to be DRAMA and yelling packed.


----------



## guccimamma

this show explains exactly why i didn't date the bartender(s) when i worked at restaurants in college. all the other girls did, and they thought i was a snob.


----------



## susieserb

I dated mine and when it was clear that fruits were not going to be bestowed I was a DC'ed order :0


----------



## Lanier

tomz_grl said:


> I have a feeling that the reunion is going to be DRAMA and yelling packed.



I'm so excited for the reunion!!


----------



## caitlin1214

Watching it now. It airs on Tuesday in Canada. 

Not to get all Dr. Phil on Kristen, but does she want to be right, or does she want to be happy?

Stassi is right. Kristen should just let it go. 


If Tom, in fact, actually slept with her in Miami, it'll either eventually come out, or karma would catch up to him.


Sidebar: Those dogs at the adoption event are so cute.


----------



## caitlin1214

Jeneen said:


> What did she say?



She was skinnier when she worked at SUR. Not because of the waiting tables, but because of all the chain smoking and the crying hysterically in the back parking lot.


----------



## Jeneen

caitlin1214 said:


> She was skinnier when she worked at SUR. Not because of the waiting tables, but because of all the chain smoking and the crying hysterically in the back parking lot.




Lol oh stassi


----------



## wildblood

This ep was boring. Kristen's crazy won't be excused regardless if she's right or not. At this point I don't think it would cause the uproar Kristen wants if it did come out as truth. 

Stasis's been eating good.


----------



## imgg

caitlin1214 said:


> Watching it now. It airs on Tuesday in Canada.
> 
> Not to get all Dr. Phil on Kristen, but does she want to be right, or does she want to be happy?
> 
> Stassi is right. Kristen should just let it go.
> 
> 
> If Tom, in fact, actually slept with her in Miami, it'll either eventually come out, or karma would catch up to him.
> 
> 
> Sidebar: Those dogs at the adoption event are so cute.



The thing is Ariana doesn't seem to care if Tom slept with someone else, so to each their own.


----------



## Jeneen

imgg said:


> The thing is Ariana doesn't seem to care if Tom slept with someone else, so to each their own.




Yeah I definitely think Tom slept with this girl and I don't know the timeline of their relationship, but what I've worked out to myself is that it seems Ariana knows it, but perhaps it was in the early stages of their relationship before they declared exclusivity. For all we know Ariana was also seeing other guys at that time. She doesn't seem naïve about it she seems secure about it.    I think the denial storyline is all for television


----------



## keodi

Lanier said:


> I'm so excited for the reunion!!



Me too, I wonder if Katie willl reveal her pregnancy.


----------



## keodi

Jeneen said:


> Yeah I definitely think Tom slept with this girl and I don't know the timeline of their relationship, but what I've worked out to myself is that it seems Ariana knows it, but perhaps it was in the early stages of their relationship before they declared exclusivity. For all we know Ariana was also seeing other guys at that time. She doesn't seem naïve about it she seems secure about it.    I think the denial storyline is all for television



I agree will all of this!


----------



## guccimamma

Jeneen said:


> Yeah I definitely think Tom slept with this girl and I don't know the timeline of their relationship, but what I've worked out to myself is that it seems Ariana knows it, but perhaps it was in the early stages of their relationship before they declared exclusivity. For all we know Ariana was also seeing other guys at that time. She doesn't seem naïve about it she seems secure about it.    I think the denial storyline is all for television



honetly, i think ariana's ok with it, because the girl ain't good-looking.


----------



## bisbee

keodi said:


> Me too, I wonder if Katie willl reveal her pregnancy.


 
I thought this was discussed and she is not pregnant...?


----------



## keodi

bisbee said:


> I thought this was discussed and she is not pregnant...?



The rumour is she is pregnant and is engaged but is keeping it quiet, until the reunion airs..


----------



## bisbee

keodi said:


> The rumour is she is pregnant and is engaged but is keeping it quiet, until the reunion airs..


 
I hope not...he doesn't seem ready for marriage.  I would think it would be odd that she wants to get engaged and suddenly gets pregnant.  She didn't get pregnant for the last four years of the relationship, why now?

I'm skeptical...


----------



## keodi

bisbee said:


> *I hope not...*he doesn't seem ready for marriage.  *I would think it would be odd that she wants to get engaged and suddenly gets pregnant.  She didn't get pregnant for the last four years of the relationship, why now?
> *
> I'm skeptical...



I agree with your sentiments, 
He's not ready. I guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## caitlin1214

Jeneen said:


> Yeah I definitely think Tom slept with this girl and I don't know the timeline of their relationship, but what I've worked out to myself is that it seems Ariana knows it, but perhaps it was in the early stages of their relationship before they declared exclusivity. For all we know Ariana was also seeing other guys at that time. She doesn't seem naïve about it she seems secure about it.    I think the denial storyline is all for television


Okay then.

So Kristen is just lying in wait until the truth comes out and Tom gets the consequences he deserves. Seems like that's not going to happen.


She's like Don Quixote fighting the windmills.


----------



## susieserb

caitlin1214 said:


> Okay then.
> 
> So Kristen is just lying in wait until the truth comes out and Tom gets the consequences he deserves. Seems like that's not going to happen.
> 
> 
> She's like Don Quixote fighting the windmills.


Yea but we're gonna keep on watching it, LOLOL


----------



## caitlin1214

susieserb said:


> Yea but we're gonna keep on watching it, LOLOL



Oh, we're definitely going to keep watching it!


----------



## L etoile

caitlin1214 said:


> Okay then.
> 
> So Kristen is just lying in wait until the truth comes out and Tom gets the consequences he deserves. Seems like that's not going to happen.
> 
> 
> She's like Don Quixote fighting the windmills.



Kristen needs to be on this show forever. Her crazy antics are the only scenes that I even watch now. I fast forward through the other storylines.


----------



## Jeneen

caitlin1214 said:


> Okay then.
> 
> 
> 
> So Kristen is just lying in wait until the truth comes out and Tom gets the consequences he deserves. Seems like that's not going to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's like Don Quixote fighting the windmills.




I mean he still seems like an idiot snake but I guess A is okay with that. 

Even if he said he cheated it's not like  Kristen will suddenly have everyone apologising to her. She is too far gone.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Jeneen said:


> Yeah I definitely think Tom slept with this girl and I don't know the timeline of their relationship, but what I've worked out to myself is that it seems Ariana knows it, but perhaps it was in the early stages of their relationship before they declared exclusivity. For all we know Ariana was also seeing other guys at that time. She doesn't seem naïve about it she seems secure about it.    I think the denial storyline is all for television


 
I totally agree... I think Ariana knows about Miami Girl and is ok with it and/or they've already dealt with it and worked through it.




Jeneen said:


> Even if he said he cheated it's not like  Kristen will suddenly have everyone apologising to her. She is too far gone.


 
Exactly! I can understand why Kristen is so eager to prove that Tom is a cheater, but she's making herself look like a pyscho in the process.


Please don't throw fruit at me, everyone, but I kind of feel bad for Kristen. She became a social leper after the whole Jax cheating scandal was exposed but for some reason Jax wasn't ostracized. She feels she's being treated unfairly and she's right to some degree. However, her crazy behavior is not helping her at all. Her obsession with trying to prove that Tom is just as much of a cheater as she is so entertaining. I really hope they don't fire her from the show!


----------



## lulilu

I loathe Kristin.  She is so self centered.  (not to discuss her lack of mental stabiity).  But whenever she has no explanation she gives that annoying shrug and tilts her head.  What a phony.   If I never saw her or Jax again I'd be happy.


----------



## keodi

GirlieShoppe said:


> I totally agree... I think Ariana knows about Miami Girl and is ok with it and/or they've already dealt with it and worked through it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly! I can understand why Kristen is so eager to prove that Tom is a cheater, but she's making herself look like a pyscho in the process.
> 
> 
> Please don't throw fruit at me, everyone,* but I kind of feel bad for Kristen. She became a social leper after the whole Jax cheating scandal was exposed but for some reason Jax wasn't ostracized. She feels she's being treated unfairly and she's right to some degree. However, her crazy behavior is not helping her at all*. Her obsession with trying to prove that Tom is just as much of a cheater as she is so entertaining. I really hope they don't fire her from the show!


I agree, definitely a double standard, and she didn't do herself any favors by acting like a pysco


----------



## Jeneen

I do loathe the double standard with everyone being cool with Jax and not Kristen.


----------



## lulilu

Jeneen said:


> I do loathe the double standard with everyone being cool with Jax and not Kristen.



I am not sure if everyone is exactly cool with Jax.  I think they think he is a true lowlife.  And he is a gossip (and seems incredibly stupid), but she is scheming and trying to hurt Ariana by "outing" Tom.  I think that is why most people were telling her to give it up.  She is being dishonest about wanting to somehow show she is not a liar.  She just wants to break up Tom and Ariana (no comment on how they are staying together amid all this) so Tom will somehow want her again.

Also, I don't know if I believe him about Miami -- I remember Tom saying Jax wasn't even in the room; he was on the beach with some girl.  But at this point, I don't even care if Tom did it.  It's like beating a dead horse.


----------



## susieserb

lulilu said:


> I am not sure if everyone is exactly cool with Jax.  I think they think he is a true lowlife.  And he is a gossip (and seems incredibly stupid), but she is scheming and trying to hurt Ariana by "outing" Tom.  I think that is why most people were telling her to give it up.  She is being dishonest about wanting to somehow show she is not a liar.  She just wants to break up Tom and Ariana (no comment on how they are staying together amid all this) so Tom will somehow want her again.
> 
> Also, I don't know if I believe him about Miami -- I remember Tom saying Jax wasn't even in the room; he was on the beach with some girl.  But at this point, I don't even care if Tom did it.  It's like beating a dead horse.


I'm just thrilled Tom is swinging for the opposite team


----------



## imgg

Jeneen said:


> I do loathe the double standard with everyone being cool with Jax and not Kristen.


 I'm not sure its a double standard, it's more Kristin's personality and the fact she will not let it go.   As someone stated its not about proving she's right, its about trying to break up Tom and Ariana.


----------



## guccimamma

i think jax and kristen are aging losers. they belong together. they are extremely lucky that this show came around.


----------



## pink1

Jax is going to be at a club near me doing an appearance.  I got an email about a Living Social deal to go for $8 (which includes a drink lol!).


----------



## Nahreen

pink1 said:


> Jax is going to be at a club near me doing an appearance.  I got an email about a Living Social deal to go for $8 (which includes a drink lol!).



It would have to include several drinks before one would like to meet Jax


----------



## Grace123

Nahreen said:


> It would have to include several drinks before one would like to meet Jax



I'd also need a free Chanel.


----------



## guccimamma

Nahreen said:


> It would have to include several drinks before one would like to meet Jax



And lots of hand sanitizer


----------



## pink1

Grace123 said:


> I'd also need a free Chanel.



Ha!  Yes.  I feel like I could catch something just by being in a room with him


----------



## Jeneen

guccimamma said:


> And lots of hand sanitizer




Lol

Face mask

Gloves

Hazmat suit


----------



## fionarcat

And look at him from the other end of the room... You probably won't know of a UK show called 'Geordie Shore' - basically Jersey Shore in Newcastle. There's a guy on there called Gaz who has slept with hundreds of girls on camera and he never has a problem finding more. I don't get it, why do women find that attractive?


----------



## caitlin1214

fionarcat said:


> And look at him from the other end of the room... You probably won't know of a UK show called 'Geordie Shore' - basically Jersey Shore in Newcastle. There's a guy on there called Gaz who has slept with hundreds of girls on camera and he never has a problem finding more. I don't get it, why do women find that attractive?



Oh, my God he is Gaz!

(MTV Canada used to air it.)


From the season I've seen, Gaz tends to be a pot stirrer, too.


Gaz is a common nickname for Gary, so I don't know what Jax's excuse is. (His real name is Jason.)


----------



## fionarcat

Gaz and


----------



## fionarcat

.... Jax on the town.... Yuk, bleugh, yuk. &#128516;


----------



## sgj99

guccimamma said:


> And lots of hand sanitizer


 
and probably a shot of penicilin


----------



## Jeneen

fionarcat said:


> And look at him from the other end of the room... You probably won't know of a UK show called 'Geordie Shore' - basically Jersey Shore in Newcastle. There's a guy on there called Gaz who has slept with hundreds of girls on camera and he never has a problem finding more. I don't get it, why do women find that attractive?




Ugh I know... It's bad enough sleeping with him off camera, but on camera??? Who wants that aired out in public?


----------



## buzzytoes

The retro 50's photo shoot is a cute idea. Some of the hair styles are kinda weird though.


----------



## buzzytoes

So Jax flat out says he thinks they had sex, and then Tom straight up asks him if he said anything and he says they didn't even talk about Miami. WTF?


----------



## fashiongirl26

buzzytoes said:


> So Jax flat out says he thinks they had sex, and then Tom straight up asks him if he said anything and he says they didn't even talk about Miami. WTF?




Jax is such a sociopath.


----------



## Jeneen

That was a boring season finale. I hope the reunion is good.


----------



## zaara10

imgg said:


> I'm not sure its a double standard, it's more Kristin's personality and the fact she will not let it go.   As someone stated its not about proving she's right, its about trying to break up Tom and Ariana.




She's miserable & wants Tom to be miserable too. Btw Kristin, ppl don't "hate on you." They just plain hate you. 
The 50s photo shoot was nice, but is the entire staff at Sur white?


----------



## tomz_grl

I actually felt bad for Kristen last night. All the guys yelling at her, it was sad.


----------



## imgg

tomz_grl said:


> I actually felt bad for Kristen last night. All the guys yelling at her, it was sad.



I don't.  No one forced her to go outside. She is the one who wouldn't let this go and its none of her business, the two people who it is about, clearly don't care. They all deserve each other.


----------



## ScottyGal

I'm just catching up on VP now.. when Tom said he uses Clinique bronzer, I thought "Imagine if my BF wore bronzer and we had to fight over my Clinique bronzer in the morning"


----------



## Bagbug

I have not logged onto TPF in a long time.  But after last nights season finale let down I had to.  It was boring.    Sandavol Okay we know, you did nothing !!!!  Stossi move on back to NY because Kristen will be back next season....$$$ Kristen makes the show.  TMZ reported they make $5K per episode.  If you notice their purses are much more expensive.  Except I try and not look at Scheena, her outfits are too swapmeet and her make up too much and she over anounciates when she speaks.  Also I am sick of Jax he grosses me out!


----------



## susieserb

buzzytoes said:


> The retro 50's photo shoot is a cute idea. Some of the hair styles are kinda weird though.


much better then the soft porn naked pictorial from last year, TRUTH


----------



## susieserb

It's still hard for me to stomach Jax's bloated heavy face.  He started out being cute in a rogue wolf man kind of way; now he has bulging watery eyes, rough red complexion and puffiness galore.  So sad..


----------



## zaara10

susieserb said:


> It's still hard for me to stomach Jax's bloated heavy face.  He started out being cute in a rogue wolf man kind of way; now he has bulging watery eyes, rough red complexion and puffiness galore.  So sad..




What happened to him?


----------



## Nahreen

susieserb said:


> It's still hard for me to stomach Jax's bloated heavy face.  He started out being cute in a rogue wolf man kind of way; now he has bulging watery eyes, rough red complexion and puffiness galore.  So sad..



Too much partying and you start too look 10 years older.


----------



## susieserb

Nahreen said:


> Too much partying and you start too look 10 years older.


Booze, that's what happened to him; not a good look.


----------



## wildblood

The finale was lame. Jax reminded me of Arnold Friend when talking about his greased hair, James actually looked good in those pics instead of like Elmo, and Stassi running away from everybody was really a weak move considering she used to be Queen B.


----------



## susieserb

I could be wrong but wasn't Stassi under contract and had to make quest shots.  I think she really wanted off the show and Lisa was po'ed.


----------



## Jeneen

susieserb said:


> Booze, that's what happened to him; not a good look.




Yep booze and trying to pump his face with Botox.


----------



## Jeneen

wildblood said:


> The finale was lame. Jax reminded me of Arnold Friend when talking about his greased hair, James actually looked good in those pics instead of like Elmo, and Stassi running away from everybody was really a weak move considering she used to be Queen B.




Lol Elmo!!! Yes he photographs well.


----------



## TC1

wildblood said:


> The finale was lame. Jax reminded me of Arnold Friend when talking about his greased hair, James actually looked good in those pics instead of like Elmo, and Stassi running away from everybody was really a weak move considering she used to be Queen B.


 
James is still no "James Dean" as he thought he looked in the pics. Not with those ears!!.


----------



## wildblood

TC1 said:


> James is still no "James Dean" as he thought he looked in the pics. Not with those ears!!.



 I tried to fit in a lil positivity my comment.


Stassi should've just played her role for what it was and she might have gotten farther when the time came to part ways with the show, instead of bowing out so meekly. Now she's just stringing large beads on twine.


----------



## susieserb

wildblood said:


> I tried to fit in a lil positivity my comment.
> 
> 
> Stassi should've just played her role for what it was and she might have gotten farther when the time came to part ways with the show, instead of bowing out so meekly. Now she's just stringing large beads on twine.


Awe leave Stassi's necklace's out of it, LOL.  Love the way the girl dresses.


----------



## zaara10

wildblood said:


> The finale was lame. Jax reminded me of Arnold Friend when talking about his greased hair, James actually looked good in those pics instead of like Elmo, and Stassi running away from everybody was really a weak move considering she used to be Queen B.



Elmo, lol!!! He does look muppet-ish. His accent is his best quality. The fact that he's dating a psycho like Kristin makes me wonder about him. Unless it's all fake for the show.


----------



## wildblood

zaara10 said:


> Elmo, lol!!! He does look muppet-ish. His accent is his best quality. The fact that he's dating a psycho like Kristin makes me wonder about him. Unless it's all fake for the show.



He seems like a sweet guy actually, sometimes I can't tell if it's fake but if so he's probably like, I'm young, let me get money for pretending to be with this crazy chick so I can cop new rims for my beamer.


----------



## dooneybaby

Nahreen said:


> Too much partying and you start too look 10 years older.


Jax is so nasty. I wouldn't be surprised if he had every STD in the book.


----------



## elle-mo

(Fred Flintstone + John Travolta)=Jax 

he's totally overrated, under vaccinated, and highly contagious. 

just gross.


----------



## Jeneen

elle-mo said:


> (Fred Flintstone + John Travolta)=Jax
> 
> 
> 
> he's totally overrated, under vaccinated, and highly contagious.
> 
> 
> 
> just gross.




*dead*


----------



## ScottyGal

elle-mo said:


> (Fred Flintstone + John Travolta)=Jax
> 
> he's totally overrated, under vaccinated, and highly contagious.
> 
> just gross.



Lmao!


----------



## girlonthecoast

zaara10 said:


> She's miserable & wants Tom to be miserable too. Btw Kristin, ppl don't "hate on you." They just plain hate you.
> The 50s photo shoot was nice, but is the entire staff at Sur white?



I think the staff that is on Vanderpump Rules were the only SUR staff that were in the photo shoot. I know in past seasons they actually had a wider range of staff and there was a little more diversity.

The only person of color I can name on the show is Tina (I think her name is?) who is the black girl who sang at Scheana's wedding and seemed to get along well with everyone.

The whole idea of a photoshoot for restaurant staff seems so strange to me. Is that a common practice for high profile restaurants in Hollywood?


----------



## susieserb

girlonthecoast said:


> I think the staff that is on Vanderpump Rules were the only SUR staff that were in the photo shoot. I know in past seasons they actually had a wider range of staff and there was a little more diversity.
> 
> The only person of color I can name on the show is Tina (I think her name is?) who is the black girl who sang at Scheana's wedding and seemed to get along well with everyone.
> 
> The whole idea of a photoshoot for restaurant staff seems so strange to me. Is that a common practice for high profile restaurants in Hollywood?


Only ones with aspiring models, actors, actresses, musicians that have their own T. V. show


----------



## Lanier

girlonthecoast said:


> The whole idea of a photoshoot for restaurant staff seems so strange to me. Is that a common practice for high profile restaurants in Hollywood?



I'm still confused on what exactly they use the photos for. They aren't on the website. I feel like Lisa mentioned it on Season 1, but I can't remember!


----------



## JessLovesTim

Lanier said:


> I'm still confused on what exactly they use the photos for. They aren't on the website. I feel like Lisa mentioned it on Season 1, but I can't remember!




I think for promotionals and flyers- I think they also use them on staff t shirts


----------



## susieserb

Lanier said:


> I'm still confused on what exactly they use the photos for. They aren't on the website. I feel like Lisa mentioned it on Season 1, but I can't remember!


Calendar shoots I believe?


----------



## zooba

elle-mo said:


> (Fred Flintstone + John Travolta)=Jax
> 
> he's totally overrated, under vaccinated, and highly contagious.
> 
> just gross.



That's it exactly!!!  Still laughing at this image.  Can't wait for the reunion show.

Looks like the gift cards and tshirts are printed with the images from the photoshoot.  Bit odd to brand the servers instead of the restaurant http://www.surrestaurantandbar.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=15&Itemid=13


----------



## Jeneen

zooba said:


> That's it exactly!!!  Still laughing at this image.  Can't wait for the reunion show.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the gift cards and tshirts are printed with the images from the photoshoot.  Bit odd to brand the servers instead of the restaurant http://www.surrestaurantandbar.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=15&Itemid=13




That's so true... The restaurant should be featured in a promotional shoot.


----------



## guccimamma

i'd rather see a photoshoot of the food.

who needs pictures of the servers? i don't really care who brings me my food, as long as they are clean and polite.


----------



## Jeneen

Is the reunion tonight?


----------



## lulilu

Is anyone watching the reunion?

Is it me, or does Kristin look different?  like she had her nose altered?


----------



## bisbee

She does look different...it could be the makeup...or more.  She looks awful.


----------



## fashiongirl26

lulilu said:


> Is anyone watching the reunion?
> 
> 
> 
> Is it me, or does Kristin look different?  like she had her nose altered?




I think she over did it on the Botox. Her brow bones look lower from it.


----------



## susieserb

bisbee said:


> She does look different...it could be the makeup...or more.  She looks awful.


I'm gonna say weight gain only because that was the first thing I thought?


----------



## buzzytoes

Most of them look a little on the weird side to me. Bad angles?? Jax looks like his jaw is gigantically wide, Scheana has giant lips, Kristin's chin melts into her neck. I think the lighting is a little harsh too because everyone's makeup and facial lines look very pronounced.


----------



## fashiongirl26

buzzytoes said:


> Most of them look a little on the weird side to me. Bad angles?? Jax looks like his jaw is gigantically wide, Scheana has giant lips, Kristin's chin melts into her neck. I think the lighting is a little harsh too because everyone's makeup and facial lines look very pronounced.




You can actually see Tom Sandoval's contour on his cheeks. Lol.


----------



## buzzytoes

fashiongirl26 said:


> You can actually see Tom Sandoval's contour on his cheeks. Lol.



Probably the Clinique bronzer he mentioned in the last episode LOL


----------



## wildblood

Kristen looks like a wide horse. Jax should model for Legos with that block face. 

-James going London punk on Jax was hilarious. BRUV.
-I liked Sandoval's suit jacket.
-LOL at Jax screaming "Where you there in TWO THOUSAND THREE?" to Kristen.
-Did Jax give Stassi an STD or something?
-Omg at the preview w/ Schwartz. "I've been sh!t but here ya go!"


----------



## zaara10

I saw the preview for part 2... What's the reason Stassi hates Scheana?? Andy even said he was shocked.


----------



## JessLovesTim

bisbee said:


> She does look different...it could be the makeup...or more.  She looks awful.




I was going to say that her eyebrows looked good- like she had them shaped and filled in


----------



## sgj99

i've never watched this show regularly but enough to keep up with who is who.  i did not realize the Jax is 35.  wow!  he is so immature is really quite sad.


----------



## Jeneen

The lighting is terrible... Everyone looks a little off.


----------



## buzzytoes

wildblood said:


> Kristen looks like a wide horse. Jax should model for Legos with that block face.
> 
> -James going London punk on Jax was hilarious. BRUV.
> -I liked Sandoval's suit jacket.
> -LOL at Jax screaming "Where you there in TWO THOUSAND THREE?" to Kristen.
> -Did Jax give Stassi an STD or something?
> -Omg at the preview w/ Schwartz. "I've been sh!t but here ya go!"



I was wondering what they were alluding to about Jax but maybe the STD is on the right track. She would have to be really naive or stupid to have sex with him without protection.

If that truly is a proposal by Schwartz I hope she says no. Worst proposal ever. It is probably him just giving her a better "promise" ring.


----------



## ScottyGal

Jax face is so.. odd looking. I can't put my finger on it though..


----------



## imgg

Jeneen said:


> The lighting is terrible... Everyone looks a little off.


 Agree but its how they really look.  I saw both Katie and Sheena in person and both looked like that IRL.  I loved when Sheena told Stassi she is only happy when its about her, or something like that....ummm have you looked in the mirror lately?


----------



## girlonthecoast

sgj99 said:


> i've never watched this show regularly but enough to keep up with who is who.  i did not realize the Jax is 35.  wow!  he is so immature is really quite sad.


It pains me to watch the series because Jax is always lying and then lying about his lies when there is video evidence of what happened. Sooner or later he actually has to realize that he is going to get called out on his sh*t when Vanderpump Rules airs.

I can't decide if I feel sorry for Jax yet. At 35, we haven't really seen him do anything to progress his career, unless he's going to abandon his dreams of stardom for his sweater line. Models already have short shelf lives and I can't really think about how Jax is going to get his big break but I always admire someone who pursues their dreams despite what anyone else has to say.


----------



## girlonthecoast

I'm just watching the reunion now and I hate how they use color splash in the flashbacks. Have they been doing this the whole season and I'm just noticing now?


----------



## Lanier

girlonthecoast said:


> I'm just watching the reunion now and I hate how they use color splash in the flashbacks. Have they been doing this the whole season and I'm just noticing now?



I've noticed they use that during all of the flashback scenes, and they pick the most random items to show in color! 

Something is off about the whole Stassi/Jax thing. 

I thought Kristin looked terrible on the reunion but looked beautiful on the WWHL episode. Very strange. Maybe it was the fresh botox?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

IMO these girls are just to young to be injecting poison into their skin. Jeez. Use sunscreen (sp 100), stop smoking and drink vodka with seltzer.


----------



## guccimamma

_Lee said:


> Jax face is so.. odd looking. I can't put my finger on it though..



liquor bloated?


----------



## TC1

I wonder what STD Jax gave Stassi. When she said "you have no idea what I go through every day". Really had me wondering...And Kristen obviously knows with her "yep" reply right after.


----------



## pink1

DId they say why Stassi asked Jax for money?  I caught "holes in the wall" but didn't know if was something more.  

Jax's face is definitely different.  It looked off on Watch What Happens Live a few weeks ago.  Wonder if he does steroids/muscle enhancers/I have no clue what they call those?


----------



## Jeneen

pink1 said:


> DId they say why Stassi asked Jax for money?  I caught "holes in the wall" but didn't know if was something more.
> 
> 
> 
> Jax's face is definitely different.  It looked off on Watch What Happens Live a few weeks ago.  Wonder if he does steroids/muscle enhancers/I have no clue what they call those?




I think he punched holes in the wall in the apartment they shared together and she wanted him to pay for it. Jax was trying to make it seem like she was asking for money bc she was broke or something.


----------



## TC1

pink1 said:


> DId they say why Stassi asked Jax for money? I caught "holes in the wall" but didn't know if was something more.
> 
> Jax's face is definitely different. It looked off on Watch What Happens Live a few weeks ago. Wonder if he does steroids/muscle enhancers/I have no clue what they call those?


 
Last season he had a lump removed from his chest due to what they said was hormone/steroid use. So, I'm sure it will change your facial appearance after some time as well.


----------



## labelwhore04

TC1 said:


> I wonder what STD Jax gave Stassi. When she said "you have no idea what I go through every day". Really had me wondering...And Kristen obviously knows with her "yep" reply right after.



Ew does that mean that he also gave Kristen an std?


----------



## labelwhore04

The STD thing makes sense now that you guys mention it, cause Jax was being awfully nice to Stassi and seemed like he felt bad about something, which is rare for Jax. He kept saying how he "wanted to see if she was ok" and that "he knows that she's been going through alot." Like why would he care that much? And she did seem way more angry at him than last season, and it was odd that she couldn't even stand to be in the same room as him in the last episode. Also she said something how Jax did things that "affected her life." There's definitely something "more" going on now that i look back..


----------



## susieserb

So the previews shows Tom proposing to Katie (so we think)..on the reunion show, _slips a ring on her finger_?

Did anybody catch that on WWHL?  My DH is watching this with me and said that guy is on coke, he keeps swiping his nose....hum he may have something there.


----------



## pjhm

Does anyone know how much money, if any, is paid to these waiters/waitresses to be filmed while working at Sur?


----------



## fashiongirl26

pjhm said:


> Does anyone know how much money, if any, is paid to these waiters/waitresses to be filmed while working at Sur?




I think I read somewhere that they get $5000/episode.


----------



## Nahreen

fashiongirl26 said:


> I think I read somewhere that they get $5000/episode.



That seems like a lot for a waiter. A season can be 20 episodes. That makes it 100 000 dollars. It is way more than I make in a year.


----------



## redheadedbeauty

susieserb said:


> So the previews shows Tom proposing to Katie (so we think)..on the reunion show, _slips a ring on her finger_?
> 
> .




Whatever he slips on her finger its a wrong hand, he was holding her right hand lol


----------



## fightthesunrise

susieserb said:


> So the previews shows Tom proposing to Katie (so we think)..on the reunion show, _slips a ring on her finger_?
> 
> 
> 
> Did anybody catch that on WWHL?  My DH is watching this with me and said that guy is on coke, he keeps swiping his nose....hum he may have something there.




Yeah, but it was on her right hand, instead of her left. Unless they reversed the image or something.

I definitely noticed that too. In that industry, a lot of people use and drink a lot, if not excessively. Remember Stassi stashing the wine bottles in the bathroom? And then finding out she wasn't the only one who did it? Lol.


----------



## susieserb

redheadedbeauty said:


> Whatever he slips on her finger its a wrong hand, he was holding her right hand lol


TY for catching that; I was so caught up with DH's statement and the awkward nature in which he place the ring on her finger IOW totally fake.

He's ramming it on her hand with this s++t eating look on his face.


----------



## girlonthecoast

fashiongirl26 said:


> I think I read somewhere that they get $5000/episode.


I guess that's why Jax is so willing to be filmed showing poor judgement on TV. Although it makes me wonder why the don't have nicer apartments. I wonder if they have to pretend that they're struggling.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

girlonthecoast said:


> I guess that's why Jax is so willing to be filmed showing poor judgement on TV. Although it makes me wonder why the don't have nicer apartments. I wonder if they have to pretend that they're struggling.


 
I wondered that too.


----------



## Sassys

Vanderpump Rules" star Stassi Schroeder accused her co-workers of blabbing about a self-pleasure video she made, and it blew up in her face -- 'cause it all came out during the cast's reunion show taping. 
Sources tell TMZ that Stassi and Scheana Shay got into an epic argument during the episode ... with Stassi calling out Scheana for allegedly leading a group of frienemies trying to bring her private pleasure video to the surface. She felt they were behind the video being sent to several media outlets -- even though it never did go public.
We're told Bravo honcho Andy Cohen was speechless when he heard about this ... immediately asked for more details about the vid -- and Stassi copped to having sent the video to a guy a couple years ago.
It's unclear if the guy was her bf, and if he was the person attempting to leak it to the public. The reunion episode airs Monday night.
Silence is golden, Stassi.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3UYmoL4yb


----------



## DC-Cutie

Nahreen said:


> That seems like a lot for a waiter. A season can be 20 episodes. That makes it 100 000 dollars. It is way more than I make in a year.


 
it's not so much because they are waiters, but rather their 'acting' contracts.


Stassi is no longer a waitress and she gets her fee, too.


----------



## saira1214

wildblood said:


> Kristen looks like a wide horse. Jax should model for Legos with that block face.
> 
> -James going London punk on Jax was hilarious. BRUV.
> -I liked Sandoval's suit jacket.
> -LOL at Jax screaming "Where you there in TWO THOUSAND THREE?" to Kristen.
> -Did Jax give Stassi an STD or something?
> -Omg at the preview w/ Schwartz. "I've been sh!t but here ya go!"





buzzytoes said:


> I was wondering what they were alluding to about Jax but maybe the STD is on the right track. She would have to be really naive or stupid to have sex with him without protection.
> 
> If that truly is a proposal by Schwartz I hope she says no. Worst proposal ever. It is probably him just giving her a better "promise" ring.





TC1 said:


> I wonder what STD Jax gave Stassi. When she said "you have no idea what I go through every day". Really had me wondering...And Kristen obviously knows with her "yep" reply right after.





labelwhore04 said:


> The STD thing makes sense now that you guys mention it, cause Jax was being awfully nice to Stassi and seemed like he felt bad about something, which is rare for Jax. He kept saying how he "wanted to see if she was ok" and that "he knows that she's been going through alot." Like why would he care that much? And she did seem way more angry at him than last season, and it was odd that she couldn't even stand to be in the same room as him in the last episode. Also she said something how Jax did things that "affected her life." There's definitely something "more" going on now that i look back..



That was my first thought when she said it.  That would explain why she hates him so much and puts the things she said into context. Crazy.  And I seriously thought I misheard when they said he was 35. I talked myself into believing that they said 25. WTF, he is 35?!?!? He is straight-up pathetic!

Kristen looked horrible on the reunion show. What the hell was up with her makeup? Stassi definitely looks like she has had some work done.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sheena claims to only have had her teeth done and botox, but I her lips tell another story


----------



## GirlieShoppe

DC-Cutie said:


> Sheena claims to only have had her teeth done and botox, but I her lips tell another story


 
Maybe a nose job too?


----------



## Nahreen

DC-Cutie said:


> it's not so much because they are waiters, but rather their 'acting' contracts.
> 
> 
> Stassi is no longer a waitress and she gets her fee, too.



Yes I know but I still find the sum extremely high for these "actors". What are the RHO casts paid for a season?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Nahreen said:


> Yes I know but I still find the sum extremely high for these "actors". What are the RHO casts paid for a season?


 
much, much more.  this is actually about average for 'reality actors'.   I read once that some housewives salaries are up in the $500K per year.  People like Nene and Kim Z probably even more.  Always been curious about Bethenny's


----------



## fightthesunrise

GirlieShoppe said:


> Maybe a nose job too?




Wow. How long ago was this? She looks like an entirely different person. And that makeup is horrific.


----------



## buzzytoes

Saw the article on TMZ - so it is probably safe to assume that Jax was the one who she sent the video to, and that is what she has to "live with everyday." To be honest I would bet money she was the one who sent it to media outlets. Kinda embarassing that no one picked it up!


----------



## DC-Cutie

buzzytoes said:


> Saw the article on TMZ - so it is probably safe to assume that Jax was the one who she sent the video to, and that is what she has to "live with everyday." To be honest I would bet money she was the one who sent it to media outlets. Kinda embarassing that no one picked it up!


 
she comes off as very thirsty.  Like if she really wanted to be off the show, she would have just stayed in NYC or said 'no' when offered to coming back.


----------



## fightthesunrise

Agreed. She loves the attention, good or bad, and the money doesn't hurt either.


----------



## Sassys

I rarely ever watch this show unless I am beyond bored and not ready to watch what is on my DVR. 

So let me get this straight, All of these people are in their 30's  I had my sh$t more together when I was 22yrs old. Not to be rude, but I had a better looking apartment in NYC making $26K when I was 23yrs old. Are you kidding me with this. How can these people be in their 30's and still waiting tables. LA has temp agencies where these people can get 9 to 5 jobs. The kids on the Hills had better looking apartments.


----------



## fightthesunrise

Sassys said:


> I rarely ever watch this show unless I am beyond bored and not ready to watch what is on my DVR.
> 
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight, All of these people are in their 30's  I had my sh$t more together when I was 22yrs old. Not to be rude, but I had a better looking apartment in NYC making $26K when I was 23yrs old. Are you kidding me with this. How can these people be in their 30's and still waiting tables. LA has temp agencies where these people can get 9 to 5 jobs. The kids on the Hills had better looking apartments.




I think only Jax and Kristen are in their 30s. I think everyone else is mid- to late-20s.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> I rarely ever watch this show unless I am beyond bored and not ready to watch what is on my DVR.
> 
> So let me get this straight, All of these people are in their 30's  I had my sh$t more together when I was 22yrs old. Not to be rude, but I had a better looking apartment in NYC making $26K when I was 23yrs old. Are you kidding me with this. How can these people be in their 30's and still waiting tables. LA has temp agencies where these people can get 9 to 5 jobs. The kids on the Hills had better looking apartments.


 
they don't want 'regular jobs'.  they are wanna be actors, struggling artist. which is why jax lives in the living room of his friends apt


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> they don't want 'regular jobs'.  they are wanna be actors, struggling artist. *which is why jax lives in the living room of his friends apt*



STOP!!! You have to be kidding me. So he can't afford to get his own place, but can afford a nose job WTF!!!


----------



## Sassys

fightthesunrise said:


> I think only Jax and Kristen are in their 30s. I think everyone else is mid- to late-20s.



That is not any better lol. I had my own 2bedroom apartment at 22yrs old (lived alone). For a year after college, I moved back home got a job immediately and save $1500-$2000 per month for one year. I then got an apartment, waited to a major holiday to catch a good furniture sale and bought everything in cash and completely furnished, painted and carpeted my new apartment. I remember my Dad gave me a blank check to help, but I never used it (it's now in my scrap book). 

I know, not everyone has their sh$t together like I did at 22, but damn. Some of those apartments are bad.


----------



## fightthesunrise

Sassys said:


> That is not any better lol. I had my own 2bedroom apartment at 22yrs old (lived alone). For a year after college, I moved back home got a job immediately and save $1500-$2000 per month for one year. I then got an apartment, waited to a major holiday to catch a good furniture sale and bought everything in cash and completely furnished, painted and carpeted my new apartment. I remember my Dad gave me a blank check to help, but I never used it (it's now in my scrap book).
> 
> 
> 
> I know, not everyone has their sh$t together like I did at 22, but damn. Some of those apartments are bad.




I was going to say, you're lucky. In LA, a lot of the time you either pay for a nice apartment in a questionable area, or a bad/mediocre apartment in a nice area. And at those prices, I'd choose the latter. 

If you want a nice apartment in a good area, you have to either know someone in real estate, have good luck and impeccable timing, or serious dough.


----------



## Sassys

fightthesunrise said:


> I was going to say, you're lucky. In LA, a lot of the time you either pay for a nice apartment in a questionable area, or a bad/mediocre apartment in a nice area. And at those prices, I'd choose the latter.
> 
> If you want a nice apartment in a good area, you have to either know someone in real estate, have good luck and impeccable timing, or serious dough.



I am still learning about the areas in LA (I visit all the time), but my cousin's friend's lived in Hollywood, West Hollywood and another area that escapes me.

*No disrespect to anyone here*, but I noticed something about people in LA in their 20's. When I would visit my cousin and she would take me to meet her friends, all of their places reminded my of Dorm rooms. I use to tell my cousin, she decorates like a kid in college and she eats like a kid in college. 

All of their apartments were very cookie cutter (very Ikea, build furniture). Growing up in NYC, none of my friend's apartments looked like that. We all had real furniture and all of our apartments looked like a grown-ups apartment. Is it an LA thing? In NYC, even people who did not make a lot of money, they always had "real furniture", but you could tell it was cheap quality. Having Futons and daybeds at their age, just seem weird to me. The kids on the Hills, had homes that looked like what you would see here in NYC.


----------



## fightthesunrise

It's an LA thing, I guess. In a lot of situations, it's either the apartment or the furniture. Furniture is expensive! In my first real one I rented mine because that was the only option. It wasn't that nice, but I'm one of the few who detests  IKEA, and at that point in my life I was really only there to sleep.

Most of the kids on the Hills had parents who were well-off, though, and some had non-waitressing jobs that paid a little better in addition to whatever they were getting paid per episode. 

Most of my friends who live in NYC have a bathroom pretty much in a closet, their shower in their kitchen, and literally no living room. So I guess it all depends. 

I'd say that Stassi's place is pretty nice. But I'm guessing that she manipulated her way into getting that place, is getting her parent's help, something. Knowing her, it isn't in a shady part of town, and she pays an arm and a leg for it. Or wait... 

The network wouldn't cover part of their rent would they? I heard that MTV covered some if not all for the people on the Hills, but I don't know if that was true.


----------



## Sassys

fightthesunrise said:


> It's an LA thing, I guess. In a lot of situations, it's either the apartment or the furniture. Furniture is expensive! In my first real one I rented mine because that was the only option. It wasn't that nice, but I'm one of the few who detests  IKEA, and at that point in my life I was really only there to sleep.
> 
> Most of the kids on the Hills had parents who were well-off, though, and some had non-waitressing jobs that paid a little better in addition to whatever they were getting paid per episode.
> 
> Most of my friends who live in NYC have a bathroom pretty much in a closet, their shower in their kitchen, and literally no living room. So I guess it all depends.
> 
> I'd say that Stassi's place is pretty nice. But I'm guessing that she manipulated her way into getting that place, is getting her parent's help, something. Knowing her, it isn't in a shady part of town, and she pays an arm and a leg for it. Or wait...
> 
> The network wouldn't cover part of their rent would they? I heard that MTV covered some if not all for the people on the Hills, but I don't know if that was true.



I also noticed, LA people eat like teenagers. My cousin and her friends eat a lot of processed foods. Again, no one I know from NYC eats like that. I have yet to see my cousin ever eat a vegetable or fruit (same goes for all her friends).

If you are filming in your apartment, you can ask for utilities to be paid for by the network. Also, when paying your taxes, you can get money for that, since you are working from your apartment. My neighbor works on two reality shows, and tells me all the inside scoop. I also have a co-worker who is filming a reality show right now with her brother (I am not allowed to say what). It will be on MTV or VH1 (forget which one, but it is by the same producers of another show currently on).


----------



## coconutsboston

Wow, I had no clue half of this cast is in their 30s.  

Why didn't Stassi join the reunion until the end?  (Sorry everyone, I rarely watch this!)


----------



## Sassys

Why is this british guy dating women? Stevie wonder can see this guy is gay

What 30 something year old woman tries so hard to prove a man that is no longer her man is cheating. Who does that??? Where do they get these crazy women.


----------



## pjhm

Honestly you do not know that-have to peek under the covers for total certainty


----------



## Cc1213

Wonder why the whole Vail storyline fizzled out?


----------



## pjhm

Vail was interesting and wish they'd show more of handsome Peter


----------



## wildblood

-I would pay to see James and Schwartz in a slapping fight. Most likely they'd end up making out with each other.

-"I was at CVS buying beer!" Oh Jax. 

-I kinda wanted to see Katie and Stassi make up.

-So Schwartz's time was up to 5 months and 3 weeks... I don't think Katie will ever leave him.


----------



## JessLovesTim

For sure- I really do think that Schena made a joke about selling Stassi's video. She just didn't look surprised when Stassi brought it up. I don't know why Katie is wasting her time. I kinda felt bad for Stassi. I don't find any of the guys in the room attractive as all. Kinda gross


----------



## girlonthecoast

I'm not really sure why I still watch this show. No one on there is really that likable. Are any of them doing anything to progress their careers? 

I remember in earlier seasons we actually saw them go to auditions or photo shoots or recording demos.

Honestly I just think they might be irresponsible with their money and choices and not representative of others struggling to make it in Hollywood.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I love the messiness.

Ariana's hair looked so cute on the reunion. 

They needed to bring out Stassi's other BFF/minion for a dragging. She was a huge instigator this season.


----------



## tomz_grl

Schwartz is 32 and doesn't know if he wants to be married or not. Katie needs to move along.

Tom may have not had s.x with the Miami girl but with him saying she was on her period, I'm thinking she did something to him.


----------



## Sassys

pjhm said:


> Honestly you do not know that-have to peek under the covers for total certainty



??? I can spot a gay man a million miles away. My Gaydar is top notch. I recall Patti from Million dollar match maker said she also knows he gay, when she was on WWHL.


----------



## fightthesunrise

BagOuttaHell said:


> I love the messiness.
> 
> 
> 
> Ariana's hair looked so cute on the reunion.
> 
> 
> 
> They needed to bring out Stassi's other BFF/minion for a dragging. She was a huge instigator this season.




Me too. I like Ariana. And Stassi and her evilness, for a reason that I cannot explain. I think I see a little bit of myself (before I grew up and matured) in her, but I was NEVER that bad. I like Katie, but she really just needs to grow more balls when it comes to Schwartz. She grew some when it came to Stassi.


----------



## susieserb

That Stassi is one tough bird,  the way everybody came down on her you would think her eyes would at least red up.  Not one smidge?  Not one tear? WHOA!


----------



## labelwhore04

Schwartz is such a p*ssy. Why is Katie still with him? He doesn't want to get married and he's cheated her like twice now? She can do better than that. I don't understand why women stay with men who won't commit to them. If i ever had to force a guy to marry me, that's when its time to leave. Marriage shouldn't be something you have to force someone into, that's just sad. He even said that he needs an "extension." Like omg he clearly doesn't want to get married, she needs to run and find someone who actually wants to marry her.


----------



## Jeneen

labelwhore04 said:


> Schwartz is such a p*ssy. Why is Katie still with him? He doesn't want to get married and he's cheated her like twice now? She can do better than that. I don't understand why women stay with men who won't commit to them. If i ever had to force a guy to marry me, that's when its time to leave. Marriage shouldn't be something you have to force someone into, that's just sad. He even said that he needs an "extension." Like omg he clearly doesn't want to get married, she needs to run and find someone who actually wants to marry her.




I agree... The whole season I thought it was one girl he "kissed" and I just realized it was at least two from what they said on the reunion. Katie... He's just not that into you.


----------



## susieserb

labelwhore04 said:


> Schwartz is such a p*ssy. Why is Katie still with him? He doesn't want to get married and he's cheated her like twice now? She can do better than that. I don't understand why women stay with men who won't commit to them. If i ever had to force a guy to marry me, that's when its time to leave. Marriage shouldn't be something you have to force someone into, that's just sad. He even said that he needs an "extension." Like omg he clearly doesn't want to get married, she needs to run and find someone who actually wants to marry her.


It is sad; I totally agree with you.  

Women invest all this time in guys (that includes living with them), who never spell out their full intentions or better yet DO, yet it's not what the gal wants to hear, "I'll change him" syndrome I call it.


----------



## fightthesunrise

Jeneen said:


> I agree... The whole season I thought it was one girl he "kissed" and I just realized it was at least two from what they said on the reunion. Katie... He's just not that into you.




I think Katie's just terrified of being alone after being with him for so long. She needs to realize that she's worth so much more than waiting around for someone who's never going to make her happy, much less someone who doesn't appreciate her.


----------



## Nahreen

A guy who is past 30 and still has problem with settling down probably never will or just hadn't found it's soulmate. I think it is time for Kristen to dump Schwartz. I bet it will actually take her only a short time to find a new guy, get married and have a kid. Usually the whole process goes faster when you are older and know what you want because a relationship would not go on so long or even start unless the couple were on the same level regarding marriage and kids.


----------



## Nahreen

Don't feel sorry for Stassi. She choose to be part of this show and if she is no longer interested but has too she still choose to be part of it herself.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I can't believe I missed the reunion. I have to catch up.

Kristen and James are a hot mess. She's like 10 years older than him and has nothing to offer, and she's creepily obsessed with Sandoval. WHICH I DON"T UNDERSTAND EITHER.

None of these dudes are that hot, or nice or smart. Why the obsession?


----------



## fightthesunrise

I originally thought Schwartz was easy on the eyes, but after cheating and just being a mess of a man, he doesn't even have that going for him anymore. The more I get to see a person for who they really are, the less attractive they become.

I was watching the first part of the reunion when it was on (still have yet to watch the second part, it's on my DVR), and my mom texts, asking if I was watching. She knows it's my guilty pleasure.  Anyway, she was like "now I know why you watch, that Jax guy is mighty delicious!" And I'm like of ALL the guys, of course she starts creeping on the one who has the most disgusting personality. I just told her he was too old for her.


----------



## girlonthecoast

Did Ariana really need to be on the reunion? She was forgettable but that's still leagues better than Kristen or Stassi.

I've always wondered why Stassi was still on the show. She hates everyone on there and isn't even really involved with SUR anymore. It must be for whatever notoriety she has on the show.

There's something that doesn't make sense about Stassi's relationship with Patrick. In my mind I imagined he was a sportscaster but it doesn't seem like has anything going on right now. His radio show in NY ended a while ago and I'm guessing that is the reason why he and Stassi were able to move back to LA.

I don't care that he doesn't want to be on Vanderpump Rules but how are he and Stassi able to keep living the way they are if neither one of them is working?


----------



## pjhm

Yeah Ariana gives balance to the tom/Kristen interchange-I like her she has a brain


----------



## dooneybaby

labelwhore04 said:


> Ew does that mean that he also gave Kristen an std?


Eeeew. When I said a year ago that Jax looks like a walking STD, I guess I was right. :shame:
For shame!!!


----------



## junqueprincess

girlonthecoast said:


> Did Ariana really need to be on the reunion? She was forgettable but that's still leagues better than Kristen or Stassi.
> 
> 
> 
> I've always wondered why Stassi was still on the show. She hates everyone on there and isn't even really involved with SUR anymore. It must be for whatever notoriety she has on the show.
> 
> 
> 
> There's something that doesn't make sense about Stassi's relationship with Patrick. In my mind I imagined he was a sportscaster but it doesn't seem like has anything going on right now. His radio show in NY ended a while ago and I'm guessing that is the reason why he and Stassi were able to move back to LA.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care that he doesn't want to be on Vanderpump Rules but how are he and Stassi able to keep living the way they are if neither one of them is working?




Stassi has a podcast (barf) Straight up with Stassi and Patick still had a sports show on Sirius.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jax needs to just go back to Florida and live with his old roommate/cut buddy...


----------



## pjhm

He is good tv though --crazy but not mean and everyone knows he is careless with the truth--guess one could say his lying is pretty mean and cruel


----------



## susieserb

Nahreen said:


> Yes I know but I still find the sum extremely high for these "actors". What are the RHO casts paid for a season?


It's a very highly rated show...I know right?


----------



## Nahreen

I am watching the first episode of the Reunion. It is nausiating how Tom, Tom and Jax keep each others backs. Even if Tom did not physically cheat on Kristen with Ariana he clearly had some kind of relationship going on with her. Kristen is too crazy but at the same time I actually don't like Ariana. I think she is in denial about her boyfriends cheating habits.


----------



## fionarcat

I just watched the second part of the reunion. Didn't like any of their behaviour, like a snake pit. Anyhoo, Stassi's video - do you think the fellow star was that bartender (can't remember his name) who she went out with after Jax? The comment was made that he showed the vid to everyone in SUR. When he was seeing Staasi, he seemed to treat her with indifference, if not actual dislike.


----------



## tomz_grl

fionarcat said:


> I just watched the second part of the reunion. Didn't like any of their behaviour, like a snake pit. Anyhoo, Stassi's video - do you think the fellow star was that bartender (can't remember his name) who she went out with after Jax? The comment was made that he showed the vid to everyone in SUR. When he was seeing Staasi, he seemed to treat her with indifference, if not actual dislike.



That's who I thought it was. He's the one that was fired for being rude to a customer.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Nahreen said:


> I am watching the first episode of the Reunion. It is nausiating how Tom, Tom and Jax keep each others backs. Even if Tom did not physically cheat on Kristen with Ariana he clearly had some kind of relationship going on with her. Kristen is too crazy but at the same time I actually don't like Ariana. I think she is in denial about her boyfriends cheating habits.


 
I totally agree! Kristen is clearly nuts, but Tom is a serial cheater. Ariana is either in complete denial or she just doesn't care.


I don't buy that Tom & Ariana just kissed in Vegas when he was still with Kristen or that Schwartz just made out with the girls he cheated on Katie with. Both Ariana and Katie should run for the hills!


----------



## hermes_lemming

GirlieShoppe said:


> but Tom is a serial cheater. Ariana is either in complete denial or she just doesn't care..
> I don't buy that Tom & Ariana just kissed in Vegas when he was still with Kristen or that Schwartz just made out with the girls he cheated on Katie with. Both Ariana and Katie should run for the hills!


They never will. They've invested way too much time in their loser bfs. Probably their longest relationships for either of them, which is why they will just look the other way.


----------



## fionarcat

tomz_grl said:


> That's who I thought it was. He's the one that was fired for being rude to a customer.



That's the one. Finally a guy who makes Jax look like a well rounded human being. &#128515;


----------



## fightthesunrise

fionarcat said:


> That's the one. Finally a guy who makes Jax look like a well rounded human being. [emoji2]




This was the one who threatened to pull the customer's underwear over his head, right?  What a lunatic.


----------



## sparkleswirl

So, a friend of mine who lives out in Cali is good friends with Ariana.  Supposedly Ariana got pregnant by Tom but she didn't have the baby.
Also, she said that Lisa Vanderpump paid for Stassi's sex tape NOT to be released bc this when Stassi was working for Lisa, and was a good friend of the family.

For whatever its worth...... there you go


----------



## pjhm

Hesitate to send as I am not as thin and young as most of these posters-- so here is a modeling of the bag for the "older" set
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2934591


----------



## pjhm

Sad that both girls think this is best they can do


----------



## susieserb

sparkleswirl said:


> So, a friend of mine who lives out in Cali is good friends with Ariana.  Supposedly Ariana got pregnant by Tom but she didn't have the baby.
> Also, she said that Lisa Vanderpump paid for Stassi's sex tape NOT to be released bc this when Stassi was working for Lisa, and was a good friend of the family.
> 
> For whatever its worth...... there you go


The PP's comment about snake pits really applies to these sad people.  This post sickens me.


----------



## susieserb

pjhm said:


> Hesitate to send as I am not as thin and young as most of these posters-- so here is a modeling of the bag for the "older" set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2934591


You look GREAT!! Post in the Women of a Certain Age "sticky" thread under wardrobe!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

the whole cast of this show seems like a bunch of loosers!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> the whole cast of this show seems like a bunch of loosers!



 30 something still waiting tables and living on people's sofa is not cool.


----------



## keodi

GirlieShoppe said:


> I totally agree! Kristen is clearly nuts, but *Tom is a serial cheater. Ariana is either in complete denial or she just doesn't care.
> 
> 
> I don't buy that Tom & Ariana just kissed in Vegas when he was still with Kristen or that Schwartz just made out with the girls he cheated on Katie with. Both Ariana and Katie should run for the hills*!



Agreed!


----------



## pjhm

Thank you so much-it was a mistake putting it in that thread and I tried 3 times to edit it out-I was actually trying to respond to the Housewives thread! The picture belongs in the 50 yr set or whatever it's called!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

fightthesunrise said:


> I originally thought Schwartz was easy on the eyes, but after cheating and just being a mess of a man, he doesn't even have that going for him anymore. The more I get to see a person for who they really are, the less attractive they become.
> 
> I was watching the first part of the reunion when it was on (still have yet to watch the second part, it's on my DVR), and my mom texts, asking if I was watching. She knows it's my guilty pleasure.  Anyway, she was like "now I know why you watch, that Jax guy is mighty delicious!" And I'm like of ALL the guys, of course she starts creeping on the one who has the most disgusting personality. I just told her he was too old for her.



As soon as I started actually watching and saw what kind of person Jax was my skin started crawling - he really is vile.


----------



## labelwhore04

sparkleswirl said:


> So, a friend of mine who lives out in Cali is good friends with Ariana.  Supposedly Ariana got pregnant by Tom but she didn't have the baby.
> Also, she said that Lisa Vanderpump paid for Stassi's sex tape NOT to be released bc this when Stassi was working for Lisa, and was a good friend of the family.
> 
> For whatever its worth...... there you go



Wow. If that is true about Lisa then i think people give her too much flack about being fake and stuff. If shes doing things like that for her staff it goes to show you that she genuinely cares and is a nice person.


----------



## melmelx83

i hope next season there is less kristin and stassi. those two deserve each other. james is an idiot for dating her. katie will always be my favorite along with ariana.


----------



## Bagbug

Per a TMZ report  "staff" was paid $5k per episode.   They probably don't work at SUR anymore.


----------



## tomz_grl

TMZ reported yesterday that Kristen and James have broken up. Evidently they are in the middle of taping the next season.


----------



## chowlover2

tomz_grl said:


> TMZ reported yesterday that Kristen and James have broken up. Evidently they are in the middle of taping the next season.




I'm surprised they lasted this long, she was so obsessed with Tom.


----------



## clydekiwi

Is arianna and tom still together


----------



## chowlover2

clydekiwi said:


> Is arianna and tom still together




I hope so, just to get Kristen in a snit!


----------



## br00kelynx

tomz_grl said:


> TMZ reported yesterday that Kristen and James have broken up. Evidently they are in the middle of taping the next season.




I saw that they broke up on the little scroll that runs on the bottom of a show on E! 

I find that weird since I saw her filming at a bar a month ago and the story line was her and Jax on a double date with his gf and she was with some random guy I've never seen..


----------



## keodi

br00kelynx said:


> I saw that they broke up on the little scroll that runs on the bottom of a show on E!
> 
> I find that weird since I saw her filming at a bar a month ago and the story line was her and Jax on a double date with his gf and she was with some random guy I've never seen..



The random guy is supposed to be a friend of Jax.


----------



## tomz_grl

Starts back on 11/2!


----------



## chowlover2

tomz_grl said:


> Starts back on 11/2!




Can't wait!


----------



## Sassys

Wonder why this show has not produced any "breakout stars". I never see any pics from paparazzi of any of them. Clearly none of them is using the show to market themselves (only Lisa).


----------



## girlonthecoast

Sassys said:


> Wonder why this show has not produced any "breakout stars". I never see any pics from paparazzi of any of them. Clearly none of them is using the show to market themselves (only Lisa).


This show is just so unclassy and ridiculous I can't see anyone wanting to work with the cast to advance their careers. I maybe be in the minority but I loved the show more when it was about young people trying to get into show business rather than thirty somethings waiting tables while still waiting for their big break.


----------



## tomz_grl

Season 1 is on right now. Jax looks like he's aged 20 years since the show first started 2 years ago.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I love this hot mess show.


----------



## ScottyGal

BagOuttaHell said:


> I love this hot mess show.



Me too - guilty pleasure!


----------



## loves

if stassi's in i am not watching.


----------



## tomz_grl

Anyone else watch last night's episode? It was boring. From what I can tell this season is going to be about crazy Kristen and James breaking up, Sheena and her new hubby having problems (btw...the way her tone sounded last night when asking where he was, was horrible for a newlywed), Tom and Arianna still complaining about Kristen and I guess Stassi makes an appearance or 2. Oh and Jax is still a ho.


----------



## clydekiwi

tomz_grl said:


> Anyone else watch last night's episode? It was boring. From what I can tell this season is going to be about crazy Kristen and James breaking up, Sheena and her new hubby having problems (btw...the way her tone sounded last night when asking where he was, was horrible for a newlywed), Tom and Arianna still complaining about Kristen and I guess Stassi makes an appearance or 2. Oh and Jax is still a ho.




I seen it. None of them changed. They're all still immature


----------



## pjhm

girlonthecoast said:


> This show is just so unclassy and ridiculous I can't see anyone wanting to work with the cast to advance their careers. I maybe be in the minority but I loved the show more when it was about young people trying to get into show business rather than thirty somethings waiting tables while still waiting for their big break.


Agree- I shut if off after 7 minutes last night. Couldn't take the juvenile antics-characters bore me.


----------



## Cc1213

tomz_grl said:


> Anyone else watch last night's episode? It was boring. From what I can tell this season is going to be about crazy Kristen and James breaking up, Sheena and her new hubby having problems (btw...the way her tone sounded last night when asking where he was, was horrible for a newlywed), Tom and Arianna still complaining about Kristen and I guess Stassi makes an appearance or 2. Oh and Jax is still a ho.




It was so boring. Ha, but I did love how Kristen was taking video of Tom dancing. She's a stage five if I've ever seen one.


----------



## labelwhore04

Kristen looks better this season, facially. She looks fresher, more rested? I cant put my finger on it.


----------



## swags

I don't follow the show but that one guy downing fireball! Damn.


----------



## caitlin1214

swags said:


> I don't follow the show but that one guy downing fireball! Damn.



He needs to drink that much to handle Kristen's crazy azz. 


(I used to think he was a d-bag ... and he kind of was, but I prefer him over Kristen.)


----------



## girlonthecoast

labelwhore04 said:


> Kristen looks better this season, facially. She looks fresher, more rested? I cant put my finger on it.


Kirsten looks great who knew giving up waiting tables does wonders for your skin. But seriously, she looks like a completely different person.

Speaking of great looking people, I can't believe Jax's mom is 60, I would go as far to say that she looks younger than Lisa Vanderpump.


----------



## tomz_grl

I didn't catch what Kristen said she was doing for a job now.


----------



## clydekiwi

tomz_grl said:


> I didn't catch what Kristen said she was doing for a job now.




Making her own line of tshirts. Lol


----------



## Sassys

tomz_grl said:


> I didn't catch what Kristen said she was doing for a job now.


 
Reality tv and making t-shirts


----------



## pinky7129

Sassys said:


> Reality tv and making t-shirts


and creeping on tom.


----------



## cdtracing

I'm taking a pass on this show.  I find their behavior & antics unprofessional & childish.  There is nothing special about any of them that could launch them into another career choice.  From what everyone is saying, it's still Bro's & Ho's, Bi-atches & A-holes & not worth my time.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Yes. Kristen looks way better. She was tan and looked rested. Even her apartment looked like it was upgraded.

But it is odd that nobody has really improved for the better (financially) from this show outside of Lisa.

I thought the premiere was good and the upcoming season looks the same. Had no idea Scheana's husband was on drugs.


----------



## tomz_grl

BagOuttaHell said:


> Yes. Kristen looks way better. She was tan and looked rested. Even her apartment looked like it was upgraded.
> 
> But it is odd that nobody has really improved for the better (financially) from this show outside of Lisa.
> 
> I thought the premiere was good and the upcoming season looks the same. Had no idea Scheana's husband was on drugs.



He's on drugs?


----------



## Sassys

BagOuttaHell said:


> Yes. Kristen looks way better. She was tan and looked rested. Even her apartment looked like it was upgraded.
> 
> *But it is odd that nobody has really improved for the better (financially) from this show outside of Lisa.*
> 
> I thought the premiere was good and the upcoming season looks the same. Had no idea Scheana's husband was on drugs.


 
Exactly what I asked a few weeks ago. I only watch this, when I am bored and nothing else to do, so I am not sure if they have goals/dreams beyond the show, that I am not aware of.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Sassys said:


> Exactly what I asked a few weeks ago. I only watch this, when I am bored and nothing else to do, so I am not sure if they have goals/dreams beyond the show, that I am not aware of.



I think their lives have gotten worse. 

Jax. Looks worse. Now it is coming out more and more what a lying and thieving dirt bag he has been since childhood.

Tom basically swapped out Kristen for Arianna. Their apartment looks rundown.

I don't know what the other Tom and Katie have done or why she wants to marry this guy. I guess because she has been with him for some time.

Scheana is apparently married to a drug addict.

Kristen actually looks happier.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

tomz_grl said:


> He's on drugs?



In the upcoming previews she is crying about his drinking and then he mentions something about being on pills. I guess this is the crumbling marriage plot line for the season.


----------



## TC1

This cast cracks me up...all 30-40 year old servers & bussers..just clinging to their 15 mins of fame. LOL. Jax needs to stop messing with his face. He's aged 10 years in the last 3 seasons!.Schenna throwing herself that theme party was awesome..and Tom S...that's not a REAL perm. Haha


----------



## labelwhore04

TC1 said:


> This cast cracks me up...all 30-40 year old servers & bussers..just clinging to their 15 mins of fame. LOL. Jax needs to stop messing with his face. He's aged 10 years in the last 3 seasons!.Schenna throwing herself that theme party was awesome..and Tom S...that's not a REAL perm. Haha



Jax seriously looks awful. I remember when the show first started i thought he was so attractive, but he keeps looking worse each season. He always looks so greasy and rough. I know they're all in their 30's but they all look young to me(except Jax). Kristen doesn't look like a 32 year old. Most of them still look like they're in their 20's.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

BagOuttaHell said:


> I don't know what the other Tom and Katie have done or why she wants to marry this guy..




Katie looked like she gained weight (and tried to hide her belly with that shirt wrapped around her waist at the party).  Maybe she's preggers.

All these people want to be actors/singers and this show is their audition.  A very long painful to watch audition.


----------



## tomz_grl

Lordy where to start from last night...


Kristen and James - sigh. Doomed from the start.
Jax and the Kentucky girl - Doomed from the start.
Tom and Katie - I hope the best for them but he's so immature.
Tom and Ariana - I don't see them making it long term if they don't leave LA and this group.
Sheena and Shay - What's up with him being gone for 4 days and them not talking (this is from the previews for next week)? I don't get it. It's way to soon for them to be having these kinds of issues unless it was going on before and she was so into being married that she ignored it. 
LaLa - hooker for hire.


----------



## pjhm

tomz_grl said:


> Lordy where to start from last night...
> 
> 
> Kristen and James - sigh. Doomed from the start.
> Jax and the Kentucky girl - Doomed from the start.
> Tom and Katie - I hope the best for them but he's so immature.
> Tom and Ariana - I don't see them making it long term if they don't leave LA and this group.
> Sheena and Shay - What's up with him being gone for 4 days and them not talking (this is from the previews for next week)? I don't get it. It's way to soon for them to be having these kinds of issues unless it was going on before and she was so into being married that she ignored it.
> LaLa - hooker for hire.




That sums it up! Disappointing dialogue this season.


----------



## labelwhore04

Kristen is such a doormat. She takes back every guy who cheats on her. Her reaction after James told her was so nonchalant that im thinking it was fake.


----------



## pinky7129

labelwhore04 said:


> Kristen is such a doormat. She takes back every guy who cheats on her. Her reaction after James told her was so nonchalant that im thinking it was fake.


just watching his testimonial and then hers i was just like waaaaaa


----------



## nashpoo

Saw the whole crew at Disneyland back in July. Scheana is really pretty in person! A lot smaller than i thought she was


----------



## Cc1213

Oh man, James' interview where he said "I was definitely boning her" may have been the funniest thing I've ever seen. Totally redeemed this god-awful show (at least, temporarily).


----------



## lulilu

Cc1213 said:


> Oh man, James' interview where he said "I was definitely boning her" may have been the funniest thing I've ever seen. Totally redeemed this god-awful show (at least, temporarily).



he has to know she will see it and he laughed when she accused him of cheating -- guess he is over her


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Cc1213 said:


> Oh man, James' interview where he said "I was definitely boning her" may have been the funniest thing I've ever seen. Totally redeemed this god-awful show (at least, temporarily).



That was hilarious!!!! :lolots::lolots:


----------



## Cc1213

Found this creepy gem on Instagram - Kristen is such a creeper!


----------



## Jeneen

^^made me lol!


----------



## junqueprincess

I think Instagram only adds to the delusion!
Legends on their own page.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

idc
idc
idc

I am still here for this trainwreck. 

This along with the divorce lawyer show with Vicky, Top Chef and the two scripted shows are the only things I can watch regularly on Bravo these days.


----------



## DiorT

This show is boring me too now.....so once again (from this seasons preview commericial)
Schena has yet another bday party
Jax gets another new nose
Another trip where everyone gets sloppy
Jax has another girls name tattooed
Someone gets in trouble with Lisa at Sur
Tom and Arianna hating on Kristen (and they are as much obsessed with her as she with them)
Katie and Tom, she wants a ring
Same crap, different season, snore


----------



## coconutsboston

girlonthecoast said:


> Kirsten looks great who knew giving up waiting tables does wonders for your skin. But seriously, she looks like a completely different person.
> 
> Speaking of great looking people, I can't believe Jax's mom is 60, I would go as far to say that she looks younger than Lisa Vanderpump.


She needs to give Jax some tips - he looks rough!


----------



## dooneybaby

Cc1213 said:


> Oh man, James' interview where he said "I was definitely boning her" may have been the funniest thing I've ever seen. Totally redeemed this god-awful show (at least, temporarily).


He's a funny guy, he's just an awful boyfriend.
He'd better be wearing a bullet-proof vest now, and sleep with one eye open! 
Kristen could easily turn into serial killer!


----------



## DiorT

What's with this dumb "after show" they have now? Hosts were horrible and not funny.  Dumb questions. And i don't know why this show needs an "after show".  Lame all around.


----------



## tomz_grl

DiorT said:


> What's with this dumb "after show" they have now? Hosts were horrible and not funny.  Dumb questions. And i don't know why this show needs an "after show".  Lame all around.


 
Agreed! I watched the first one a few weeks ago and it was ridiculous...


Last night was boring. That's all I've got.


----------



## labelwhore04

Scheana acts like she was expecting marriage to be a fairytale. No wonder the divorce rate is 50%. People go into marriage thinking it's gonna be easy. It's their first major issue and she's already saying things like "I dont know if we can get through this."


----------



## DiorT

Schena's apt....OMG...did she have enough LARGE pics of herself all over?


----------



## Cc1213

DiorT said:


> Schena's apt....OMG...did she have enough LARGE pics of herself all over?




Oh man, and how non of her wedding photos were framed! They looked so tacky...


----------



## fashiongirl26

DiorT said:


> Schena's apt....OMG...did she have enough LARGE pics of herself all over?




She is so self-absorbed and I can tell she dominates that relationship. It looks like only Scheana lives there. It doesn't look like Shay even shares that apartment with her. From the obnoxiously large wedding photos to the girly decor, it's clearly the Scheana show.


----------



## imgg

fashiongirl26 said:


> She is so self-absorbed and I can tell she dominates that relationship. It looks like only Scheana lives there. It doesn't look like Shay even shares that apartment with her. From the obnoxiously large wedding photos to the girly decor, it's clearly the Scheana show.



  When I saw her at Villa Blanca I was not impressed.  I loved how she called out the new girl for going to Rome with a rich man, yet wasn't she the one sleeping with a married man? Also the comment to Lisa "whatever she is going through I guarantee what I am going through is worse"  Please.  This season is boring....not sure I can finish watching if they keep making about this self-absorbed twit.  There is no room in a marriage with a ego like hers.


----------



## junqueprincess

imgg said:


> When I saw her at Villa Blanca I was not impressed.  I loved how she called out the new girl for going to Rome with a rich man, yet wasn't she the one sleeping with a married man? Also the comment to Lisa "whatever she is going through I guarantee what I am going through is worse"  Please.  This season is boring....not sure I can finish watching if they keep making about this self-absorbed twit.  There is no room in a marriage with a ego like hers.




Wow- I totally forgot about Brandi's husband and Shayna. 

Maybe it's time for me to stop watching.


----------



## coconutsboston

imgg said:


> When I saw her at Villa Blanca I was not impressed.  I loved how she called out the new girl for going to Rome with a rich man, yet wasn't she the one sleeping with a married man? Also the comment to Lisa "whatever she is going through I guarantee what I am going through is worse"  Please.  This season is boring....not sure I can finish watching if they keep making about this self-absorbed twit.  There is no room in a marriage with a ego like hers.


Which is exactly why her husband doesn't come home and is diving to the bottom of a bottle to "fix" his problems.  

I had this on as my Nyquil was kicking in and had my fingers crossed I was imagining most of it.  Sounds like I wasn't...


----------



## imgg

junqueprincess said:


> Wow- I totally forgot about Brandi's husband and Shayna.
> 
> *Maybe it's time for me to stop watching*.




Me too.  As much as Stassi was a bit nuts, she at least made it interesting.







coconutsboston said:


> Which is exactly why her husband doesn't come home and is diving to the bottom of a bottle to "fix" his problems.
> 
> I had this on as my Nyquil was kicking in and had my fingers crossed I was imagining most of it.  Sounds like I wasn't...




Yeah, this is the classic case its more about the fairytale wedding and less about the marriage.   I loved when they called her out on wanting a bigger wedding diamond, when she was talking about divorcing and marriage issues.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

You can't name your kid Lala and expect her not to be a hooker for hire.


----------



## girlonthecoast

californiaCRUSH said:


> You can't name your kid Lala and expect her not to be a hooker for hire.


Is that what people connotate with the name Lala? When I first heard her name it made me roll my eyes but I've never known a parent to name their kid Lala.


----------



## Longchamp

Is her name pronounced Layla?  All I can think of is one of the best guitarists singing about George Harrison's wife.

https://youtu.be/fX5USg8_1gA

He's an old man in this video.


----------



## tomz_grl

Longchamp said:


> Is her name pronounced Layla?  All I can think of is one of the best guitarists singing about George Harrison's wife.
> 
> https://youtu.be/fX5USg8_1gA
> 
> He's an old man in this video.


 
No, it's actually pronounced La La and she's a self proclaimed hooker for hire. She was actually proud that she wasn't going to have full on sex, just oral...I weep for the future of humanity. 


I was surprised at how low budget Scheana's room looked. None of these people seem to make any money from this show. She's a classic narcissist at best.


----------



## Sassys

tomz_grl said:


> No, it's actually pronounced La La and she's a self proclaimed hooker for hire. She was actually proud that she wasn't going to have full on sex, just oral...I weep for the future of humanity.
> 
> 
> *I was surprised at how low budget Scheana's room looked*. None of these people seem to make any money from this show. She's a classic narcissist at best.


 
All of their apartments are low budget IMO. Every last one of them (I am not a regular watcher, but from what I have seen), looks very IKEA.


----------



## junqueprincess

californiaCRUSH said:


> You can't name your kid Lala and expect her not to be a hooker for hire.




I swear Lala is was the name of a Teletubby.


----------



## junqueprincess

Sassys said:


> All of their apartments are low budget IMO. Every last one of them (I am not a regular watcher, but from what I have seen), looks very IKEA.




IKEA is looking classy, compared to their apartments. 

They must have terrible managers, you would think they should be making a least 150k each from the show, after all it's season 4. Sadly, I think they make 5k an episode, so all of this soul selling for peanuts.


----------



## chowlover2

I wonder what happened to the blonde from last season ( the one who had a role in a soap ) and Jax had designs on her. Was a hostess I think.


----------



## lulilu

I would be embarrassed to have "LaLa" as my name on a tv show.  Tell us your real name please.  I couldn't even bring myself to say it if I knew her.


----------



## bagsforme

chowlover2 said:


> I wonder what happened to the blonde from last season ( the one who had a role in a soap ) and Jax had designs on her. Was a hostess I think.



Vail?  She was dating Chris Pine.  Not sure if she still is.


----------



## chowlover2

bagsforme said:


> Vail?  She was dating Chris Pine.  Not sure if she still is.




Yes, that's the one! Thank you!


----------



## dooneybaby

imgg said:


> When I saw her at Villa Blanca I was not impressed.  I loved how she called out the new girl for going to Rome with a rich man, yet wasn't she the one sleeping with a married man? Also the comment to Lisa "whatever she is going through I guarantee what I am going through is worse"  Please.  This season is boring....not sure I can finish watching if they keep making about this self-absorbed twit.  There is no room in a marriage with a ego like hers.


Everyone on this show needs to grow up! They act like rich little high school kids who have no responsibilities. I've never heard a group of people talk so much about their boyfriends, girlfriends and hookups. They're too old to be acting the way they do.


----------



## girlonthecoast

bagsforme said:


> Vail?  She was dating Chris Pine.  Not sure if she still is.


I forgot about Vail until the poster mentioned it. I knew her name was the same as a resort town in Colorado but my mind kept arriving at Aspen and I was like that can't be right.


----------



## coconutsboston

Shay needs to divorce Sheana and RUN.  She's obviously of the mindset that this is ALL about her and has no concern for her husband's very real problems.  Him staying with her is only to his own detriment and won't help his addiction.


----------



## caitlin1214

junqueprincess said:


> I swear Lala is was the name of a Teletubby.


 Yeah, the yellow one.


----------



## Cc1213

Oh man, Scheana took selfishness to a whole new level. Shay is an addict, who is struggling with mental issues as well...but somehow Scheana made it all about her. I am disgusted. I hope he divorces her!


----------



## DiorT

Shay hid all of this from all of them for 5 years??? Maybe someone is a good actor on the show...lol
I just find it hard to believe, nobody, not even Schena had any inkling he had issues for that long?


----------



## TC1

DiorT said:


> Shay hid all of this from all of them for 5 years??? Maybe someone is a good actor on the show...lol
> I just find it hard to believe, nobody, not even Schena had any inkling he had issues for that long?


 
I'm just assuming it's all BS at this point. No Stassi around for a storyline...so, they came up with this.


----------



## DiorT

TC1 said:


> I'm just assuming it's all BS at this point. No Stassi around for a storyline...so, they came up with this.




True dat.


----------



## labelwhore04

Cc1213 said:


> Oh man, Scheana took selfishness to a whole new level. Shay is an addict, who is struggling with mental issues as well...but somehow Scheana made it all about her. I am disgusted. I hope he divorces her!



Seriously! She was being so dramatic and making it all about herself. I cant believe she said that she couldnt be with someone who was "100% sober." Wtf? her husband admits to having a drug/alcohol problem and she's still encouraging him to drink so he doesn't interfere with her "lifestyle?" How much selfish can someone get? Also, what was up with all the blown up wedding pics on her wall? It looked sooo tacky.


----------



## caitlin1214

I swear, it's like Kristen needs to be miserable, or else she isn't happy. (...wait...)

She was paranoid that Tom was cheating on her 

James used to irritate me but I don't mind him as much. (And I loved the, "I totally boned her!" too.) You see him with Leslie (if Lala is her Christian name, I refuse to call her that) and he's smooth and charming and funny. He was never like that with Kristen. It started with his being her crony to him being just over her obsession with Tom and Ariana. 


Scheana, dear, the poster-sized wedding photos aren't necessary. Scale them down and put them in nice frames. It's not The Scheana Show. That self-centered thing was funny when Grace did it, because it was Will & Grace and it wasn't real.

At Stanley Walker's funeral:

Grace: I can't believe Stan is gone. I feel so bad. Maybe I could've saved him.
Will: The man died schtupping his mistress. I don't see how you could've saved him.
Grace: Maybe I could've distracted him. I could've run in wearing a pizza.
Leo: Wait, he really died schtupping his mistress? That hot British chick? That lucky bastard ... it could be argued.
Will: Apparently, she was trapped under him for two days. Only thing that kept her alive were the little bits of sandwich underneath his right breast.
Grace: 'Scuse me. Can you show some respect? A man died. A man I knew, a man I could've been under.
Leo: Wh-why would you have been under him?
Grace: Why is anybody under anyone? The point is the randomness of it all. People die. I might die. Even worse, I might get old. Really old. 
Leo: And we're back to Grace. 
Will: I don't think we really ever left.


----------



## caitlin1214

To modify it for this:

And we're back on Scheana. I don't think we ever really left.


----------



## imgg

Katie needs to loose those hair extensions fast.  They are so obvious and she looks so much better with shorter hair.


----------



## TC1

Tom & Tom trying to pitch Pandora and Lisa on being the LVP Sangria reps was hilarious. They obviously have no clue...thinking they'll just stumble into a few bars and get comission cheques (mostly in St.Louis of course)


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Are those target rompers the only thing Jax's girlfriend brought from wherever she came from? And showing up to a job interview without a resume? Girrrl please.

Scheana is so self-centered.. I just can't with her.
Run Shay, run!


----------



## chowlover2

TC1 said:


> Tom & Tom trying to pitch Pandora and Lisa on being the LVP Sangria reps was hilarious. They obviously have no clue...thinking they'll just stumble into a few bars and get comission cheques (mostly in St.Louis of course)




Yes!


----------



## jmaemonte

caitlin1214 said:


> To modify it for this:
> 
> And we're back on Scheana. I don't think we ever really left.



Spot. On.


----------



## coconutsboston

DiorT said:


> Shay hid all of this from all of them for 5 years??? Maybe someone is a good actor on the show...lol
> I just find it hard to believe, nobody, not even Schena had any inkling he had issues for that long?


Scheana managed to "not notice" for 5 years because it was all about her.  She was too busy.


----------



## caitlin1214

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> Are those target rompers the only thing Jax's girlfriend brought from wherever she came from? And showing up to a job interview without a resume? Girrrl please.


Without a resume and pants!


----------



## pjhm

I like Shay but thought he was a strange choice for her after Eddie cebrian


----------



## princess621

TC1 said:


> Tom & Tom trying to pitch Pandora and Lisa on being the LVP Sangria reps was hilarious. They obviously have no clue...thinking they'll just stumble into a few bars and get comission cheques (mostly in St.Louis of course)




Worst pitch ever.  Pandora owned them.


----------



## pjhm

princess621 said:


> Worst pitch ever.  Pandora owned them.




Thought that was the most interesting scene, wish they would have shown more of the interaction- the business deals are much more interesting to me.


----------



## TC1

I wouldn't be all that surprised if this was a set up to get Jason & Pandora their own show...showing the business side of things..and adding more to the Vanderpump empire. In all honesty Tom & Tom HAD to know this was Pandora's full time job.


----------



## Sassys

Is Pandora pregnant? Thought it was weird how she kept holding her purse in front of her. She is in her mother's house, why is she holding on to her purse.


----------



## labelwhore04

pjhm said:


> I like Shay but thought he was a strange choice for her after Eddie cebrian



What do you mean? Like looks-wise? I like Shay too he seems like a nice guy, but i get the impression that Scheana settled for him because she was pushing 30 and desperate to get married.


----------



## pjhm

labelwhore04 said:


> What do you mean? Like looks-wise? I like Shay too he seems like a nice guy, but i get the impression that Scheana settled for him because she was pushing 30 and desperate to get married.




What I meant was Eddie appeared to be successful in his career whereas Shay is still searching. I didn't mean outward appearance.


----------



## TC1

I thought Shay was in the music business and helping Scheena launch her career?


----------



## girlonthecoast

I thought Shay and Scheanna met in highschool but then I remembered the whole Eddie Cibrian thing. How does the time line add up?


----------



## DiorT

Sassys said:


> Is Pandora pregnant? Thought it was weird how she kept holding her purse in front of her. She is in her mother's house, why is she holding on to her purse.



That was odd...Noticed that too.  Also, i noticed that when Schena was talking about adding to her wedding band, they panned to her ring and it was missing diamonds.  Maybe she should worry about getting that fixed first.


----------



## pinky7129

"And this *signals to whole body* you're never gonna get this"

Lmfao I can't. I love James!!!


----------



## DiorT

pinky7129 said:


> "And this *signals to whole body* you're never gonna get this"
> 
> Lmfao I can't. I love James!!!



I love him too, that was hilarious.


----------



## dooneybaby

Is it just me, or does anyone else think James is ugly, and his personality makes him even uglier? It seems like women are just falling for him because of his accent and his confidence.


----------



## Sassys

dooneybaby said:


> Is it just me, or does anyone else think James is ugly, and his personality makes him even uglier? It seems like women are just falling for him because of his accent and his confidence.



I thought he was gay


----------



## pinky7129

Lala has no problem calling him a string bean haha


----------



## tomz_grl

Sassys said:


> I thought he was gay



Yep!


----------



## guccimamma

dooneybaby said:


> Is it just me, or does anyone else think James is ugly, and his personality makes him even uglier? It seems like women are just falling for him because of his *accent and his confidence*.




i think it has more to do with the cameras. 

+1 on him being gay.


----------



## junqueprincess

dooneybaby said:


> Is it just me, or does anyone else think James is ugly, and his personality makes him even uglier? It seems like women are just falling for him because of his accent and his confidence.




How his ego has grown!


----------



## junqueprincess

Why is Jax still nasally? And his nose looks exactly the same...


----------



## Cc1213

Okay I think James is pretty hilarious, but at the same time a super douche. He's so clearly a douche that I just don't feel bad for any of the girls who fall for him.

Okay, so on to Scheanana (my god she has so many syllables in her name). She is horrible, just horrible. As someone who has a sister who is an addict, I cringe watching her interactions with Shay. She is not only an enabler, but she is just flat-out ignoring his issues. I also can't stand how she stood Lala and James up during that cocktail showdown - I mean, really? She's pushing thirty and she acts like she is in middle school.


----------



## caitlin1214

The "rehab" for Shay? I'm going to say what I said when I learned where Lindsay Lohan went for a rehab stint, the one with the yoga studio and the smoothie bar (and tweak it slightly): mostly egg white omelets and green juices are great, but until you figure out exactly why you have the addiction in the first place and what are you trying to cover up, all those things are just a bunch of mollycoddling.


----------



## caitlin1214

If a normal person's relationship with someone just got sour and sour until it just ended and they find out that the ex asked someone else out before they officially became their ex, they chalk it up to yet another reason reason it's a really good thing to get far away from that toxicity. 

Not Kristin.


----------



## chowlover2

Much as I can't stand Kristen I fined her a much more enjoyable bad girl than I did Stassi.


----------



## imgg

Sassys said:


> Is Pandora pregnant? Thought it was weird how she kept holding her purse in front of her. She is in her mother's house, why is she holding on to her purse.



Just watched the episode and my first take on Pandoras purse was "look at me I have a Chanel bag and don't want anyone to miss that it is Chanel"  No one holds a purse like that, but maybe she gained weight or is pregnant, if so, who cares.

Personally I am not of fan of Pandora.  She comes across as insecure and masks it with arrogance.  She does not strike me as a nice person.  Love her mom though!


----------



## TC1

I wouldn't think Pandora would feel the need to show off a Chanel bag. I'll bet she's had the best of the best her whole life...I'm sure a bag in insignificant. I'll bet weight gain or just not wanting that angle of her stomach on camera.


----------



## imgg

^ you'd be surprised, especially people who are trying to be something they are not.  Lisa earned her status, Pandora was born into and only has the these things through her hard-working, successful parents.


----------



## girlonthecoast

If Kristen is no longer dating James how are they still going to work her into the show's storyline? Is she just going to continue showing up at events and SUR?


----------



## GoGlam

Jax was sooooo high during the gay pride party!


----------



## chowlover2

Jax looks like a Petri dish of STD's to me!


----------



## GoGlam

chowlover2 said:


> Jax looks like a Petri dish of STD's to me!




Sounds about right!


----------



## DC-Cutie

chowlover2 said:


> Jax looks like a Petri dish of STD's to me!



 like they are studying that dish under microscope at the CDC now, looking for a new STD


----------



## clydekiwi

chowlover2 said:


> Jax looks like a Petri dish of STD's to me!




Haha


----------



## clydekiwi

Jax sounds nasaly when he talks. Like hes talking through his nose


----------



## cdtracing

chowlover2 said:


> Jax looks like a Petri dish of STD's to me!



:lolots::lolots:


----------



## dooneybaby

chowlover2 said:


> Jax looks like a Petri dish of STD's to me!


OMG! I posted the same thing 2 years ago! You feel like you need a shower after just looking at him!


----------



## dooneybaby

James is a freak and Lala says she just wants to have fun. Trashaaaay!


----------



## chowlover2

clydekiwi said:


> Jax sounds nasaly when he talks. Like hes talking through his nose




3 nose jobs and he sounds awful, maybe he will do " Botched?"


dooneybaby said:


> OMG! I posted the same thing 2 years ago! You feel like you need a shower after just looking at him!




When he was walking off with Lala I wanted to run in and take a hot shower. He gives me the creeps.


----------



## caitlin1214

chowlover2 said:


> Jax looks like a Petri dish of STD's to me!



Haha! When you said that, I remembered that Giant Microbes has a whole STDs section:

http://www.giantmicrobes.com/ca/catalog/category/view/s/venereals/id/61/


----------



## labelwhore04

Why was Lala mad at James for hooking up with someone else when she specifically said she just wants to have fun and doesn't want to be exclusive? That was strange.


----------



## Cc1213

GoGlam said:


> Jax was sooooo high during the gay pride party!




I noticed that. He was NOT just drunk. I am almost positive he was on blow...


----------



## GoGlam

Cc1213 said:


> I noticed that. He was NOT just drunk. I am almost positive he was on blow...




Yep, if I had to guess, I would guess coke because of his eyes and the way he was sweating!


----------



## girlonthecoast

I'm in the middle of the Pride Parade episode but did anyone else notice how unlike a lot of the SUR staff, Anthony the bartender, got a label and underneath it says "Bartender/Lauren's Ex". They wouldn't show that unless it would become important later on right?


----------



## girlonthecoast

I also just realized that Lala reminds me a lot of Perrie Edwards from the girl group Little Mix.


----------



## anabanana745

girlonthecoast said:


> I'm in the middle of the Pride Parade episode but did anyone else notice how unlike a lot of the SUR staff, Anthony the bartender, got a label and underneath it says "Bartender/Lauren's Ex". They wouldn't show that unless it would become important later on right?




It was relevant because Lauren was the one that scratched up James, right?


----------



## girlonthecoast

anabanana745 said:


> It was relevant because Lauren was the one that scratched up James, right?


Oh, maybe. I'm honestly confused as to why it seems like everyone is hooking up with everyone at SUR. At first I thought it was for the show but then side characters like Lauren and Anthony have history and who can forget Peter's lengthy dating history.

Is this common in the restaurant industry?


----------



## pinky7129

girlonthecoast said:


> Oh, maybe. I'm honestly confused as to why it seems like everyone is hooking up with everyone at SUR. At first I thought it was for the show but then side characters like Lauren and Anthony have history and who can forget Peter's lengthy dating history.
> 
> Is this common in the restaurant industry?




In my Eight years of working in the restaurant industry I only knew of two couples. But this was more of a French bistro than a bar type place.


----------



## pjhm

anabanana745 said:


> It was relevant because Lauren was the one that scratched up James, right?




Yes


----------



## coconutsboston

chowlover2 said:


> 3 nose jobs and he sounds awful, maybe he will do " Botched?"
> 
> 
> 
> When he was walking off with Lala I wanted to run in and take a hot shower. He gives me the creeps.


Botched is most likely what he's aiming for since he's careening towards being highly irrelevant on this show.


----------



## saira1214

It seems most of the girl main characters have gotten plastic surgery since the first couple of seasons. The only attractive ones were Ariana and Scheana. I've noticed that the others are a little easier on the eyes, I.e. Katie and Kristen.


----------



## bisousx

girlonthecoast said:


> Oh, maybe. I'm honestly confused as to why it seems like everyone is hooking up with everyone at SUR. At first I thought it was for the show but then side characters like Lauren and Anthony have history and who can forget Peter's lengthy dating history.
> 
> *Is this common in the restaurant industry?*



Very.


----------



## sgj99

girlonthecoast said:


> Oh, maybe. I'm honestly confused as to why it seems like everyone is hooking up with everyone at SUR. At first I thought it was for the show but then side characters like Lauren and Anthony have history and who can forget Peter's lengthy dating history.
> 
> *Is this common in the restaurant industry?*



yes.  my guess is because of the hours you keep when you wait tables or tend bar - you work late and on weekends so playtime is usually after hours or odd nights of the week.  i worked in the business for years in college and grad school.  it's a very party-atmosphere after hours.


----------



## chowlover2

sgj99 said:


> yes.  my guess is because of the hours you keep when you wait tables or tend bar - you work late and on weekends so playtime is usually after hours or odd nights of the week.  i worked in the business for years in college and grad school.  it's a very party-atmosphere after hours.




I did as well. When you finish your shift you're wound up, so you all hang together at after hours clubs. We did not drink like they do on the clock at SUR, that would have been the end of our jobs there.


----------



## DiorT

Those pink dresses looked horrible on all of them.  Bad choice Lisa.


----------



## DrDior

I actually hate all of the SUR female wait staff's uniforms. Esp. the purple T shirts.


----------



## chowlover2

DrDior said:


> I actually hate all of the SUR female wait staff's uniforms. Esp. the purple T shirts.




Yes, very cheesy.


----------



## buzzytoes

I know this has been mentioned already but I am finally watching this season - why is James feeling himself so much this time around? Jeezus I want to smack him after only watching five minutes of the Pride episode. Last season I just thought he was pathetic for being with Kristen, now I think he is a smug a$$hole who seems to think he can get any girl he wants.


----------



## girlonthecoast

buzzytoes said:


> I know this has been mentioned already but I am finally watching this season - why is James feeling himself so much this time around? Jeezus I want to smack him after only watching five minutes of the Pride episode. Last season I just thought he was pathetic for being with Kristen, now I think he is a smug a$$hole who seems to think he can get any girl he wants.


It must be his new DJing gig at SUR getting to his head. And do we ever see him outside doing anything other than smoking his cigarette?


----------



## clydekiwi

Scheena needs to stop thinking the world revolves around her and if she thinks shay can be a light drinker shes in for a big surprise! To recover he has to quit completely


----------



## Megs

girlonthecoast said:


> It must be his new DJing gig at SUR getting to his head. And do we ever see him outside doing anything other than smoking his cigarette?




Yep! It's personal opinion but he's not my type and I forget who said it (I think maybe Arianna), but she said I couldn't be with a guy who wore pants smaller than me and I LOLed!


----------



## Megs

clydekiwi said:


> Scheena needs to stop thinking the world revolves around her and if she thinks shay can be a light drinker shes in for a big surprise! To recover he has to quit completely




And that eating better will cure his addiction too. I'm glad Lisa V said something because everyone else seems to tell Scheena that's a great idea and while it won't hurt, it's def not a cure.


----------



## clydekiwi

Megs said:


> And that eating better will cure his addiction too. I'm glad Lisa V said something because everyone else seems to tell Scheena that's a great idea and while it won't hurt, it's def not a cure.




Exactly


----------



## br00kelynx

It was so unbearable watching WWHL with Lala and James because they kept cussing and bravo had to mute everything for a few seconds. Guess they couldn't get anyone better tonight


----------



## dooneybaby

chowlover2 said:


> Jax looks like a Petri dish of STD's to me!


I like how he doesn't have his own mother fooled, not one bit!


----------



## dooneybaby

girlonthecoast said:


> If Kristen is no longer dating James how are they still going to work her into the show's storyline? Is she just going to continue showing up at events and SUR?


Girlfriend is partially psycho. I could see her taking a hammer to an ex-boyfriend's car!


----------



## sgj99

chowlover2 said:


> I did as well. When you finish your shift you're wound up, so you all hang together at after hours clubs. We did not drink like they do on the clock at SUR, that would have been the end of our jobs there.



yes, that would have ended our jobs too.  but we drank and played hard after hours.  i couldn't live like that again if someone made me but boy, it was fun when i was young.


----------



## dooneybaby

sgj99 said:


> yes, that would have ended our jobs too.  but we drank and played hard after hours.  i couldn't live like that again if someone made me but boy, it was fun when i was young.


Yasssss! Those were the days! Take me back Lawd, take me back! 
On second thought, I can't survive that this time around!


----------



## krasavitza

That entire scene with James and Kristen when he went to pick up his belongings was disturbing. They are so abusive toward one another its kinda scary. I can't believe how aggressive he was, calling her a **** telling her she'll never get married and if she does she'll be divorced in the first 3 years.


He also said she cheated on him on his birthday... is that true??? :\ And then spitting - don't know if he deliberately was spitting on the door or if he wanted to spit at her and missed, but yikes. If they can do all that on camera what happens when they're alone behind closed doors? Scary


----------



## dooneybaby

krasavitza said:


> That entire scene with James and Kristen when he went to pick up his belongings was disturbing. They are so abusive toward one another its kinda scary. I can't believe how aggressive he was, calling her a **** telling her she'll never get married and if she does she'll be divorced in the first 3 years.
> 
> 
> He also said she cheated on him on his birthday... is that true??? :\ And then spitting - don't know if he deliberately was spitting on the door or if he wanted to spit at her and missed, but yikes. If they can do all that on camera what happens when they're alone behind closed doors? Scary


James reminds me of some of the really ugly, mean, nasty and downright repulsive, immature men who comment on some of the YouTube videos. And spitting? Really?


----------



## Cc1213

krasavitza said:


> That entire scene with James and Kristen when he went to pick up his belongings was disturbing. They are so abusive toward one another its kinda scary. I can't believe how aggressive he was, calling her a **** telling her she'll never get married and if she does she'll be divorced in the first 3 years.
> 
> 
> He also said she cheated on him on his birthday... is that true??? :\ And then spitting - don't know if he deliberately was spitting on the door or if he wanted to spit at her and missed, but yikes. If they can do all that on camera what happens when they're alone behind closed doors? Scary




It was totally disturbing. But, I did laugh when he told her that she smelled [emoji23]


----------



## labelwhore04

I was shocked at the way James was talking to Kristen. He has a really vulgar mouth. Who talks to people like that? And then he actually spat on her door. Wtf Who DOES that? He strikes me as someone who would be physically abusive too


----------



## bisousx

labelwhore04 said:


> I was shocked at the way James was talking to Kristen. He has a really vulgar mouth. Who talks to people like that? And then he actually spat on her door. Wtf Who DOES that? He strikes me as someone who would be physically abusive too



He seems like a drug addict. From his physique to his behavior.. he's out of control.


----------



## GTOFan

bisousx said:


> he seems like a drug addict. From his physique to his behavior.. He's out of control.



ita


----------



## lulilu

James needs to go.  He has become a legend in his own mind.  He is a nobody, and is not attractive (either physically or how he behaves).  He's a busboy for gosh sakes.  Ugh.


----------



## chowlover2

lulilu said:


> James needs to go.  He has become a legend in his own mind.  He is a nobody, and is not attractive (either physically or how he behaves).  He's a busboy for gosh sakes.  Ugh.




Agreed!


----------



## elle-mo

What type of dog did Lisa V. have with her on the after show? I'm not talking about James, the cute furry one that was sitting between them....


----------



## Longchamp

Did anyone see WWHL last night? 
Lala was on with James. They were drunk and immature. I at first was embarrassed for them.
But then James blurted out that Jax has herpes.


----------



## bisousx

sgj99 said:


> yes, that would have ended our jobs too.  but we drank and played hard after hours.  i couldn't live like that again if someone made me but boy, it was fun when i was young.



Ditto.

The most fun I've ever had at any job was my time working at restaurants. We were like a big family, work hard and play hard together after our shifts were over. I would request double shifts and want to work 7 days a week if I could, that's how much fun I had. So I can see how it's similar at SUR... or even that movie, Waiting


----------



## chowlover2

Longchamp said:


> Did anyone see WWHL last night?
> Lala was on with James. They were drunk and immature. I at first was embarrassed for them.
> But then James blurted out that Jax has herpes.



I was embarrassed for them. James came across as a bigger douche than he usually does.



bisousx said:


> Ditto.
> 
> The most fun I've ever had at any job was my time working at restaurants. We were like a big family, work hard and play hard together after our shifts were over. I would request double shifts and want to work 7 days a week if I could, that's how much fun I had. So I can see how it's similar at SUR... or even that movie, Waiting




I had the same experience. Loved it!


----------



## caitlin1214

I really hope it was creative editing and the people from Covenant House didn't actually hear James and Jax yelling during the dinner.


----------



## junqueprincess

Longchamp said:


> Did anyone see WWHL last night?
> Lala was on with James. They were drunk and immature. I at first was embarrassed for them.
> But then James blurted out that Jax has herpes.




Just watched- whoa Andy was so annoyed. They are so immature, they couldn't slow down to edit themselves. I knew James was spazzy, but Lala was a huge disappointment- this is what happens when we overvalue looks over substance. What a disaster.


----------



## JNH14

This year's show is a train wreck...


----------



## caitlin1214

I came in late to all this, so I'm confused ... was everybody Jax's friends first and then Stassi came in? 

Because that would make sense - when they broke up, Jax got "custody", so to speak of everybody.



But I'm watching now and thinking, Jax is pulling the crap she does and Kristen pulls the crap she does and Stassi's seen as the villain? That does not make sense to me at all.


----------



## GoGlam

caitlin1214 said:


> I came in late to all this, so I'm confused ... was everybody Jax's friends first and then Stassi came in?
> 
> Because that would make sense - when they broke up, Jax got "custody", so to speak of everybody.
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm watching now and thinking, Jax is pulling the crap she does and Kristen pulls the crap she does and Stassi's seen as the villain? That does not make sense to me at all.




Stassi seems like a self-centered, sometimes manic psychopath.  I don't want to ever see her on my screen again.


----------



## Megs

This season is SO weird. 

And what is up with Tom and Schwartz being so ill-prepared to talk to Pandora and Jason, it was crazy.


----------



## labelwhore04

Longchamp said:


> Did anyone see WWHL last night?
> Lala was on with James. They were drunk and immature. I at first was embarrassed for them.
> *But then James blurted out that Jax has herpes.*



Not surprising. That must be why Stassi was so mad at him last reunion.


----------



## pjhm

Megs said:


> This season is SO weird.
> 
> And what is up with Tom and Schwartz being so ill-prepared to talk to Pandora and Jason, it was crazy.




Yeah, I was embarrassed for them.  They didn't look too bright, it's as if they have no marketing nor business sense at all.


----------



## labelwhore04

Wasn't Tom Schwartz in med school at one point? He sure doesn't act like it. I'm surprised Katie wants to marry him. He has zero direction/motivation in life.


----------



## saira1214

They are just notching up the drama and shenanigans to ensure they get another season. Last season wasn't that entertaining since Stassi was gone so they knew they had to kick it up this season. That and they probably got acting lessons! Lol


----------



## coconutsboston

labelwhore04 said:


> Wasn't Tom Schwartz in med school at one point? He sure doesn't act like it. I'm surprised Katie wants to marry him. He has zero direction/motivation in life.


If so that is shocking to me!  None of them seem to have any direction in life.


----------



## caitlin1214

This sounds horrible, but I see them acting like they have such glamorous, sexy lives and it's like, "Really? Because you serve food for a living."

(I'm not knocking waitstaff or bartenders, but they're portraying it as something much more than it actually is.)


----------



## slang

JAX OPENS HIS OWN RESTAURANT!

PLANS ON "STEALING" PETER FROM LISA



*http://www.realitytea.com/2015/12/16/jax-taylor-opens-restaurant/*


*In whered that come from?!? news, Jax Taylor has opened his own restaurant.

In how stupid can he be?!? news, the Vanderpump Rules star admitted he did NOT ask restaurateur extraordinaire Lisa Vanderpump for advice before he invested in and opened up a restaurant. But  NO WORRIES  he knows what not to do from being a ridiculously crappy employee for so many years and he plans to steal Peter Madrigal, who is a good employee, from SUR. Why do I get the feeling that Tom Sandoval and Tom Schwartz wrote Jaxs business plan?

Jax invested in NOW Ventura with two friends/former co-workers.

It is an Italian restaurant/lounge, Jax told The Daily Dish. It kind of resembles PUMP, but its got some TVs, so its a sports bar as well. Thats going to take up a lot of my time. Thats a really big deal. Its my first thing Ive ever owned.

Jax admitted that he did NOT ask Lisa for advice, adding, I learned everything I could from Lisa, Ken, and Guillermo, and I kind of went to the war room with my buddy, who also worked at PUMP [as] a manager, so we kind of just put our money together and opened a restaurant.

What does Jax bring to the table? Ive learned what not to do. Ive been such a, probably, sh-tty employee that now I know what to look for in employees. But its something that I own, so Im going to take pride in it. I take pride in working at SUR and working at PUMP, but this is something that is mine and I am really excited about it. I feel like Ive accomplished something.

Jax has big plans for NOW. First, to steal Peter from Lisa, Hes just got great work ethic. Hes very strong. Hes a good employee, good guy. Everyone loves Peter. Second, to expand, The whole idea is were going to open like five of them. So itll be like NOW Ventura, NOW Santa Monica, NOW West Hollywood. 

I wish Jax nothing but the best and lots and lots and lots of luck. &#128521;

*


----------



## saira1214

caitlin1214 said:


> This sounds horrible, but I see them acting like they have such glamorous, sexy lives and it's like, "Really? Because you serve food for a living."
> 
> (I'm not knocking waitstaff or bartenders, but they're portraying it as something much more than it actually is.)




I think they are all pretty well to do and they "work" at Sur for the show. They probably also make at least 10k+ a show.


----------



## pinky7129

Was that a Cartier Love bracelet on Katie's arm in the scene where shes crying to Tom at the pool?


----------



## L etoile

pinky7129 said:


> Was that a Cartier Love bracelet on Katie's arm in the scene where shes crying to Tom at the pool?



Wouldn't surprise me. Where I come from, we call this "hood rich"


----------



## pinky7129

L etoile said:


> Wouldn't surprise me. Where I come from, we call this "hood rich"




So her bracelet is worth more than her engagement ring..

Why didn't she just get her own lol


----------



## imgg

saira1214 said:


> I think they are all pretty well to do and they "work" at Sur for the show. They probably also make at least 10k+ a show.



They actually really work at SUR and its not just for the show.  I like others have been waited on by some of them.


----------



## saira1214

imgg said:


> They actually really work at SUR and its not just for the show.  I like others have been waited on by some of them.




I never said that they don't work there. I think they work there for purposes of the show. I think that's pretty clear.


----------



## dooneybaby

L etoile said:


> Wouldn't surprise me. *Where I come from, we call this "hood rich"*


:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## imgg

saira1214 said:


> I never said that they don't work there. I think they work there for purposes of the show. I think that's pretty clear.



A lot of them have worked at SUR/Villa Blanca for a long time and they work when they are not filming, so not sure of your point.


----------



## slang

*JAX SHOWS OFF LATEST "NAME" TATTOO:
*


http://www.realitytea.com/2015/12/22/photo-day-jax-taylor-shows-off-latest-name-tattoo/


First name tattoo was Stassi and then Carmen, now this...


----------



## zooba

Dumb and dumber!


----------



## saira1214

imgg said:


> A lot of them have worked at SUR/Villa Blanca for a long time and they work when they are not filming, so not sure of your point.




Really? You've obviously missed it, so no need for further explanation from me.


----------



## imgg

saira1214 said:


> Really? You've obviously missed it, so no need for further explanation from me.



Quite the opposite, you were going off assumptions and I was stating facts you seemed to be unaware of.


----------



## saira1214

imgg said:


> Quite the opposite, you were going off assumptions and I was stating facts you seemed to be unaware of.




Lol. Feel better? The whole point of my original post was to answer a question posed by another poster asking how they make so much money. They make money from the show. James is the son of a music producer and LaLa is a model like many of the other staff. Kristen makes money despite no longer working at SUR. I don't care to debate how long people have worked at SUR or Villa Blanca because, quite fortunately, I don't have that knowledge. My time is better spent on things that are actually relevant to my life.


----------



## imgg

saira1214 said:


> Lol. Feel better? The whole point of my original post was to answer a question posed by another poster asking how they make so much money. They make money from the show. James is the son of a music producer and LaLa is a model like many of the other staff. Kristen makes money despite no longer working at SUR. I don't care to debate how long people have worked at SUR or Villa Blanca because, quite fortunately, I don't have that knowledge. My time is better spent on things that are actually relevant to my life.


 Lol.  You feel better?  Love how posters says its not relevant their life, yet spend all this time posting.


Your post stated the staff didn't really "work" at SUR and it was for the show and I corrected you as that is not the case (Jax, Tom, Katie, Arianna, Peter, Sheena, Kristin worked many years before filming and do so when not filming, expect Kristin who was fired).  You stated you don't have this knowledge, so why argue or state things as facts when you don't know.


Also 10K per episode is not a lot of $ in terms of living in Los Angeles, so unless they receive major endorsements, looks like a lot of them won't be quitting their day jobs anytime soon.


----------



## imgg

slang said:


> *JAX SHOWS OFF LATEST "NAME" TATTOO:*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.realitytea.com/2015/12/22/photo-day-jax-taylor-shows-off-latest-name-tattoo/
> 
> 
> First name tattoo was Stassi and then Carmen, now this...


 
Hopefully he doesn't break up with one of the Tom's as I am not sure how many times you can tattoo over something!  Jax has the mentality of 20 year old.  I see his future restaurant as a disaster.  Hopefully he is only a partial investor and not running day to day.  He would give all the pretty girls free drinks and be sued by all the female wait staff for harassment!


----------



## chowlover2

imgg said:


> Hopefully he doesn't break up with one of the Tom's as I am not sure how many times you can tattoo over something!  Jax has the mentality of 20 year old.  I see his future restaurant as a disaster.  Hopefully he is only a partial investor and not running day to day.  He would give all the pretty girls free drinks and be sued by all the female wait staff for harassment!




I totally agree with you!


----------



## buzzytoes

Did I miss a legit reason why Ariana didn't want Tom to go to Vegas?? I only caught the tale end of her conversation at her party and last week's episode she just was pissed that girls weren't included, which was an incredibly lame reason. If you cannot trust your boyfriend on a boy's trip then you shouldn't be with him. Can she not survive four days without him?


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Omg .. Ariana had a fit, like a child. I mean, she was acting like Tom was going off to war. It was really annoying. The whole episode was just terrible.


----------



## TC1

Ariana's birthday party was ridiculous.....but I guess if the show was willing to pay for all that nonsense...she was able to fund it.


----------



## coconutsboston

buzzytoes said:


> Did I miss a legit reason why Ariana didn't want Tom to go to Vegas?? I only caught the tale end of her conversation at her party and last week's episode she just was pissed that girls weren't included, which was an incredibly lame reason. If you cannot trust your boyfriend on a boy's trip then you shouldn't be with him. Can she not survive four days without him?


No, there was no legitimate reason.  She was being needy.


----------



## coconutsboston

TC1 said:


> Ariana's birthday party was ridiculous.....but I guess if the show was willing to pay for all that nonsense...she was able to fund it.


It was like a child's birthday party!


----------



## saira1214

imgg said:


> Lol.  You feel better?  Love how posters says its not relevant their life, yet spend all this time posting.
> 
> 
> Your post stated the staff didn't really "work" at SUR and it was for the show and I corrected you as that is not the case (Jax, Tom, Katie, Arianna, Peter, Sheena, Kristin worked many years before filming and do so when not filming, expect Kristin who was fired).  You stated you don't have this knowledge, so why argue or state things as facts when you don't know.
> 
> 
> Also 10K per episode is not a lot of $ in terms of living in Los Angeles, so unless they receive major endorsements, looks like a lot of them won't be quitting their day jobs anytime soon.




Stop with the unnecessary drama. You quoted me, missed my point, and twisted my words. Please re-read my posts and feel free to use the ignore button. Moving on...


----------



## saira1214

coconutsboston said:


> No, there was no legitimate reason.  She was being needy.




I agree. Although she did say it was because her father passed away. Tom said he would do anything for her and in the same breath said he wanted to go play with dump trucks. I thought that was hilarious.


----------



## Megs

saira1214 said:


> I agree. Although she did say it was because her father passed away. Tom said he would do anything for her and in the same breath said he wanted to go play with dump trucks. I thought that was hilarious.




Tom's an emotional dude, he's shed many tears many times - including when Arianna told him she didn't want him to go to Vegas. He cried and was like but there are dump trucks I'll never leave you but I'm going to Vegas. The whole thing was ridiculously hilarious!


----------



## coconutsboston

Megs said:


> Tom's an emotional dude, he's shed many tears many times - including when Arianna told him she didn't want him to go to Vegas. He cried and was like but there are dump trucks I'll never leave you but I'm going to Vegas. The whole thing was ridiculously hilarious!


I think this explanation is hilarious!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I am just catching up.They genuinely seemed to be concerned about Shay. (Well except for Jax but that is to be expected). He must be a good dude because this group usually picks a side then backstabs their way out of one side on to the other side. Round and round.


----------



## labelwhore04

Ariana seems like a biotch this season. What happened to her "cool, chill, nice girl" persona? I guess that was all an act.


----------



## keodi

labelwhore04 said:


> Ariana seems like a biotch this season. What happened to her *"cool, chill, nice girl" persona?* I guess that was all an act.



Agreed!


----------



## caitlin1214

"Babe, I love you. I'm not going anywhere. But, dump trucks. I'm going to Vegas." Really? 

I don't know what I'd do in Ariana's position. Hopefully, it would be along the lines of, "Fine. Go to Vegas. But then the girls and I are going to Vegas, too." (And hopefully I'm not with a guy who gets my name tattooed on his azz.)


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I just watched last night's episode... Arianna is a huge jerk! I totally understand her not trusting Kristen's motives but why not accept her apology and move on? She did not take the high road. She seems very bitter.


----------



## pjhm

I'm losing interest in this cast-they all seem like lazy, over grown teenagers with no motivation.


----------



## dooneybaby

zooba said:


> Dumb and dumber!


More like dumbest!


----------



## dooneybaby

pjhm said:


> I'm losing interest in this cast-they all seem like lazy, over grown teenagers with no motivation.


And all they talk about are their boyfriends and girlfriends. Kinda reminds me of high school.


----------



## caitlin1214

GirlieShoppe said:


> I just watched last night's episode... Arianna is a huge jerk! I totally understand her not trusting Kristen's motives but why not accept her apology and move on? She did not take the high road. She seems very bitter.


I know. The insults weren't necessary. She should have just said, "Thank you for the apology, now stay away from me" and moved on.


----------



## pjhm

dooneybaby said:


> And all they talk about are their boyfriends and girlfriends. Kinda reminds me of high school.


Exactly- I felt kind of depressed watching them, like they were all losers. When I was 30 yrs old I had been married 9 years, had a career, owned a home-basically productive member of society, not focused on next party to attend.


----------



## labelwhore04

Yeah its really hard to believe these are people in their 30's. Isnt Jax almost 40? They're still chasing dreams of becoming famous actors and its kind of pathetic. I wonder what they're going to do once the show is over. Im sure theyre making a decent living from the show and various club appearances, endorsements, etc but that wont last long. I wont be surprised if they cancel after this season.


----------



## rockhollow

it's easy to forget that mostly say they are  'budding actors'.
I was totally shocked when Arianna during her talking head was saying that she was comedian - I sure haven't seen that. She's always grumpy and surly.

Other than being booked to attend parties, I don't see any actors there!


----------



## coconutsboston

labelwhore04 said:


> Yeah its really hard to believe these are people in their 30's. Isnt Jax almost 40? They're still chasing dreams of becoming famous actors and its kind of pathetic. I wonder what they're going to do once the show is over. Im sure theyre making a decent living from the show and various club appearances, endorsements, etc but that wont last long. I wont be surprised if they cancel after this season.


Yes he is, and I hope they cancel after this season!


----------



## pjhm

coconutsboston said:


> Yes he is, and I hope they cancel after this season!




Bet you are right, they probably will cancel after this season, the story lines are too thin and repetitive.


----------



## TC1

The tattoos didn't even look real


----------



## dooneybaby

labelwhore04 said:


> Yeah its really hard to believe these are people in their 30's. Isnt Jax almost 40? They're still chasing dreams of becoming famous actors and its kind of pathetic. I wonder what they're going to do once the show is over. Im sure theyre making a decent living from the show and various club appearances, endorsements, etc but that wont last long. I wont be surprised if they cancel after this season.


I have the feeling that if Lisa's employees were not on the show, they would have been fired from the restaurant by now. To bring all of their personal crap to the job is absolutely unacceptable. And Lisa Vanderpump doesn't seem like the type of businesswoman who would stand for that.


----------



## chowlover2

TC1 said:


> The tattoos didn't even look real




Especially Tom's " bacon " tattoo!


----------



## Happy Luppy

I'm appalled by how they act, i mean they're in their 30s yet they act like high schoolers.
Especially Jax, he's 36-something and yet he's still a party boy.


----------



## pinky7129

Katie and Tom were on ABC? today, and she looked so pregnant... Big black dress and a bit fuller face


----------



## buzzytoes

pinky7129 said:


> Katie and Tom were on ABC? today, and she looked so pregnant... Big black dress and a bit fuller face



I thought when she was on WWHL last year that she was prego for sure. I wonder if she just takes time off her diet and exercise when she isn't filming.


----------



## labelwhore04

pinky7129 said:


> Katie and Tom were on ABC? today, and she looked so pregnant... Big black dress and a bit fuller face



I doubt she's pregnant, she's just gained weight.


----------



## Megs

rockhollow said:


> it's easy to forget that mostly say they are  'budding actors'.
> I was totally shocked when Arianna during her talking head was saying that she was comedian - I sure haven't seen that. *She's always grumpy and surly*.
> 
> Other than being booked to attend parties, I don't see any actors there!



YES! She's so grumpy ALL OF THE TIME. 

Also, I think she needs to just deal with Kristen. Arianna hooked up with Tom while he was still with Kristen, Kristen couldn't take knowing that and clearly didn't handle things well - but just accept that you don't need to like her but she may be around.


----------



## jmaemonte

labelwhore04 said:


> Ariana seems like a biotch this season. What happened to her "cool, chill, nice girl" persona? I guess that was all an act.



Agree!  Ariana tries too hard to be the "guys" girl when in reality she is just as superficial and insecure as the rest of them.


----------



## creighbaby

That look James gave Lala when they were talking about Hawaii was so amazingly disgusting. He  is so full of himself and he really has absolutely no reason to be. If the hosts of an event don't invite you, you shouldn't even think about crashing. He has no manners. He must think the more he antagonises jax, the more screen time he'll have.

He must have gotten his *** kicked in high school on a weekly basis.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

creighbaby said:


> He must have gotten his *** kicked in high school on a weekly basis.


 
By both the guys and girls!


----------



## JNH14

This show is well past its time...Lisa must need the money to deal with these immature brats. I'm surprised that they don't all have STD's....


----------



## cdtracing

JNH14 said:


> This show is well past its time...Lisa must need the money to deal with these immature brats. I'm surprised that they don't all have STD's....



This show has gotten so disgusting.  The guys are all ugly, especially Jax & whatever the skinny Brit dude's name is.  I swear, every time I see them, I think of the cliche male hooker on the corner look.  Both of them look like a STD breeding haven.  I don't know why any female would want to get involved with either of them.  These people seem to have no direction or drive.  It's like they're just waiting for this show to just rocket launch them into a high profile career.  They're all losers & an every business person I know would have fired the lot of them a long time ago.


----------



## junqueprincess

Lala is disgusting. Period. She is not flirty sexy she is plainly a dirty gross pig. If she jumped in my pool in her underwear in broad daylight and acted like that I'd have to drain the pool. My eyes are burning from the STD's I've gotten from my TV from this filth. I don't know who is more mentally ill on this show.


----------



## lulilu

I keep wondering what their parents think when they see this stuff, but given a photo they showed from Lala's IG, I imagine they are aware of how sleezy she is.  And coarse and low class as well.  Who does that?  Maybe someone looking for a career in the "adult film" industry. 

And will any of them ever wake up and regret this conduct?


----------



## imgg

cdtracing said:


> This show has gotten so disgusting.  The guys are all ugly, especially Jax & whatever the skinny Brit dude's name is.  I swear, every time I see them, I think of the cliche male hooker on the corner look.  Both of them look like a STD breeding haven.  I don't know why any female would want to get involved with either of them.  These people seem to have no direction or drive.  It's like they're just waiting for this show to just rocket launch them into a high profile career.  They're all losers & an every business person I know would have fired the lot of them a long time ago.



Jax is very unattractive.  His jaw....its so wide and those sideburns!


----------



## krasavitza

I was on the fence about Lala the first couple of episodes in, but my oh my has she shown how disgusting she truly is! She is just a full on sloppy, disgusting slore. Every opportunity she gets, she's topless. While shes flirting with Jax, she's also kissing James, yet she talks down about his penis size with the girls, I mean ick! Everything about her is nasty and gross.


Do people here think she's pretty? I don't see anything alluring about her whatsoever. Blech!


----------



## pinky7129

junqueprincess said:


> Lala is disgusting. Period. She is not flirty sexy she is plainly a dirty gross pig. If she jumped in my pool in her underwear in broad daylight and acted like that I'd have to drain the pool. My eyes are burning from the STD's I've gotten from my TV from this filth. I don't know who is more mentally ill on this show.


I would never do that at my boss' pool, id like to keep my job


----------



## DiorT

imgg said:


> Jax is very unattractive.  His jaw....its so wide and those sideburns!



Not only that, I didn't need to see him in the bathroom, reading a magazine, and not wash his hands...ewh.


----------



## cdtracing

DiorT said:


> Not only that, I didn't need to see him in the bathroom, reading a magazine, and not wash his hands...ewh.



+100!!  So gross!


----------



## cdtracing

pinky7129 said:


> I would never do that at my boss' pool, id like to keep my job



My thoughts, exactly.  Who does that kind of crap????  I don't know what the fascination with her is all about.  But, then again, I don't know the fascination with Jax or James.  There is just nothing that's appealing about them.

And would someone please explain to me why Kristen is still shown in the credits as an employee of Sur?  Wasn't she fired??  If she was fired, shouldn't she be downgraded to  friend status instead of one of the focus personalities?  Sorry, I just cannot bring myself to call any of these losers celebrities.


----------



## pjhm

cdtracing said:


> +100!!  So gross!




That was disgusting- I didn't need to see it. He is just filthy inside and out.


----------



## lho

Scheanna and Katie annoy me. All this talk about holding grudges- I wonder what they would say to forgiving Stassi.  Scheanna is such a horrible friend. I would never be friends with someone who treated my "bff" the way Kristen treated Ariana!


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Omg I thought I was the only one that was terribly grossed out when Jax neither wiped nor washed his hands after leaving the bathroom


----------



## Tropigal3

cdtracing said:


> This show has gotten so disgusting.  *The guys are all ugly, especially Jax & whatever the skinny Brit dude's name is*.  I swear, every time I see them, I think of the cliche male hooker on the corner look.  Both of them look like a STD breeding haven.  I don't know why any female would want to get involved with either of them.  These people seem to have no direction or drive.  It's like they're just waiting for this show to just rocket launch them into a high profile career.  They're all losers & an every business person I know would have fired the lot of them a long time ago.



Yes!  I always thought Jax was unattractive but James is even uglier!  



junqueprincess said:


> Lala is disgusting. Period. She is not flirty sexy she is plainly a dirty gross pig. If she jumped in my pool in her underwear in broad daylight and acted like that I'd have to drain the pool. My eyes are burning from the STD's I've gotten from my TV from this filth. I don't know who is more mentally ill on this show.



Lala is embarrassingly disgusting.  I do wonder what her family thinks.  YUCK!!  



cdtracing said:


> And would someone please explain to me why Kristen is still shown in the credits as an employee of Sur?  Wasn't she fired??  If she was fired, shouldn't she be downgraded to  friend status instead of one of the focus personalities?  Sorry, I just cannot bring myself to call any of these losers celebrities.



I wondered that myself.  I'm thinking that the producers love the drama that's created with her around.


----------



## girlonthecoast

I don't know why James keeps bringing up that Lisa and Ken are family friends when Lisa has denied it numerous times such as last year's Vanderpump Rules reunion. I would have thought James would've been pulled aside by Lisa and told to stop mentioning but he's still doing it this season.


----------



## lulilu

Tropigal3 said:


> Yes!  I always thought Jax was unattractive but James is even uglier!
> 
> 
> 
> Lala is embarrassingly disgusting.  I do wonder what her family thinks.  YUCK!!
> 
> 
> 
> I wondered that myself.  I'm thinking that the producers love the drama that's created with her around.



And Kristen is incorrigible -- no shame in showing up uninvited everywhere, even trying to get into the Sur/Pump gay pride photos with the pink car.  

And she even comes to things with Lala and buddies up to her!  So strange.


----------



## tomz_grl

These people are so disgusting... and trashy and useless to society. 
The craziest one, Kristen, seems to be doing the best of all of them in respects to their living situations.


----------



## New-New

imgg said:


> Jax is very unattractive.  His jaw....its so wide and those sideburns!



This is gonna make me sound terrible like don't judge but I'd totallly let jax hit like he's soo hot in this kind of greasy sleazy way

I'm awful my taste in men is terrible


----------



## imgg

New-New said:


> This is gonna make me sound terrible like don't judge but I'd totallly let jax hit like he's soo hot in this kind of greasy sleazy way
> 
> I'm awful my taste in men is terrible


 
LOL!  Just make sure you use triple protected condemns!


----------



## chowlover2

imgg said:


> LOL!  Just make sure you use triple protected condemns!




Truth!


----------



## lulilu

New-New said:


> This is gonna make me sound terrible like don't judge but I'd totallly let jax hit like he's soo hot in this kind of greasy sleazy way
> 
> I'm awful my taste in men is terrible





imgg said:


> LOL!  Just make sure you use triple protected condemns!





chowlover2 said:


> Truth!



Nothing could protect you from the skeeviness that is Jax.


----------



## clydekiwi

I bet jax is terrible in bed lol


----------



## clydekiwi

I just saw the episode where lala jumps in the pool half naked. These ppl are so skanky  i didnt even finishing watching it


----------



## Happy Luppy

^ Yeah.. seems like Lala is asking for trouble and attention...


----------



## labelwhore04

Man, Ariana is so fake. I can't believe i actually liked her last season. The more i watch her this season the more i realize she's just as fake and manipulative as the rest of them. Now i can see why Kristin hated her so much. She played the whole "cool girl" act to land Tom and get "in" with this crew, and now that she's in she's showing her true colours. She's just as jealous and crazy as everyone else. I wouldn't be surprised if she was after Tom while he was Kristin after all and this was all part of her master plan.


----------



## GoGlam

labelwhore04 said:


> Man, Ariana is so fake. I can't believe i actually liked her last season. The more i watch her this season the more i realize she's just as fake and manipulative as the rest of them. Now i can see why Kristin hated her so much. She played the whole "cool girl" act to land Tom and get "in" with this crew, and now that she's in she's showing her true colours. She's just as jealous and crazy as everyone else. I wouldn't be surprised if she was after Tom while he was Kristin after all and this was all part of her master plan.




I do think Ariana and Tom started seeing each other before he and Kristin broke up. I think he admitted it a few seasons ago maybe too?

I really started disliking Lala after her WWHL appearance.  They started showing her acting really raunchy on TV too.  You can be comfortable with yourself and your sexuality but she's acting like a cheap hooker that's on too many drugs.


----------



## cdtracing

GoGlam said:


> I do think Ariana and Tom started seeing each other before he and Kristin broke up. I think he admitted it a few seasons ago maybe too?
> 
> I really started disliking Lala after her WWHL appearance.  They started showing her acting really raunchy on TV too. * You can be comfortable with yourself and your sexuality but she's acting like a cheap hooker that's on too many drugs.*



AMEN!!  Trash is trash!  Her parents must be so proud.


----------



## Mila28

I swear to God James kept reminding me of something/someone for so long and now I finally found out of whom/what


----------



## GoGlam

cdtracing said:


> AMEN!!  Trash is trash!  Her parents must be so proud.




It's very unfortunate!


----------



## Mila28

I really don't think Kristen is hot, I find her very unattractive, there something odd about the way she looks - I think it's partly the bags under her eyes all the time-  but the fact that she thinks she's hot annoys the hell out of me.
And I haaaate hate hate the way Scheanna talks!


----------



## Mila28

New-New said:


> This is gonna make me sound terrible like don't judge but I'd totallly let jax hit like he's soo hot in this kind of greasy sleazy way
> 
> I'm awful my taste in men is terrible



Hahaha I love your honesty though!
I thought Jax was hot as well at first but now that I know what kind of personality he has I find him soooo disgusting


----------



## Happy Luppy

Mila28 said:


> I swear to God James kept reminding me of something/someone for so long and now I finally found out of whom/what


LOL hahahaha. Spot on!


----------



## pinky7129

So hearing that tom and Katie still haven't consummated their engagement... That doesn't sound good...


----------



## lulilu

pinky7129 said:


> So hearing that tom and Katie still haven't consummated their engagement... That doesn't sound good...



Yeah, what is it with that?  And everyone knows about it too?


Why is it that every time they photograph James smiling he is sticking is tongue out?  It makes me throw up in my mouth it is so gross.


----------



## fashiongirl26

I can't stand Scheana. Her calling Ariana's mom behind her back is beyond line stepping. Saying she's been in a bad mood the past two years. Wasn't that about the same time that Ariana's father died?  Maybe Scheana your friend is depressed and thinking about someone other than her self.  She clearly is going through something bigger and ur first thought is the boyfriend. Looks to me Tom and Ariana love each other very much and your just deflecting from ur own miserable marriage.


----------



## pjhm

fashiongirl26 said:


> i can't stand scheana. Her calling ariana's mom behind her back is beyond line stepping. Saying she's been in a bad mood the past two years. Wasn't that about the same time that ariana's father died?  Maybe scheana your friend is depressed and thinking about someone other than her self.  She clearly is going through something bigger and ur first thought is the boyfriend. Looks to me tom and ariana love each other very much and your just deflecting from ur own miserable marriage.




+ 1


----------



## slang

fashiongirl26 said:


> I can't stand Scheana. Her calling Ariana's mom behind her back is beyond line stepping. Saying she's been in a bad mood the past two years. Wasn't that about the same time that Ariana's father died?  Maybe Scheana your friend is depressed and thinking about someone other than her self.  She clearly is going through something bigger and ur first thought is the boyfriend. Looks to me Tom and Ariana love each other very much and your just deflecting from ur own miserable marriage.



I agree!


----------



## coconutsboston

fashiongirl26 said:


> i can't stand scheana. Her calling ariana's mom behind her back is beyond line stepping. Saying she's been in a bad mood the past two years. Wasn't that about the same time that ariana's father died?  Maybe scheana your friend is depressed and thinking about someone other than her self.  She clearly is going through something bigger and ur first thought is the boyfriend. Looks to me tom and ariana love each other very much and your just deflecting from ur own miserable marriage.


no kidding!!!


----------



## BabyK

Mila28 said:


> I really don't think Kristen is hot, I find her very unattractive, there something odd about the way she looks - I think it's partly the bags under her eyes all the time-  but the fact that she thinks she's hot annoys the hell out of me.
> And I haaaate hate hate the way Scheanna talks!



I completely agree!  People are saying she's looking good now and I'm just like .

Hate the way Scheanna talks AND laughs!


----------



## BabyK

fashiongirl26 said:


> I can't stand Scheana. Her calling Ariana's mom behind her back is beyond line stepping. Saying she's been in a bad mood the past two years. Wasn't that about the same time that Ariana's father died?  Maybe Scheana your friend is depressed and thinking about someone other than her self.  She clearly is going through something bigger and ur first thought is the boyfriend. Looks to me Tom and Ariana love each other very much and your just deflecting from ur own miserable marriage.




Agree!!  And I think the real reason is that Scheana can't stand that Ariana isn't paying her enough attention.  Scheana is all about herself.


----------



## GTOFan

James just reeks everything gross.


----------



## pinky7129

GTOFan said:


> James just reeks everything gross.




Hes essentially a baby at 22. I'm sure we all have moments we regret, thankfully not filmed


----------



## labelwhore04

pinky7129 said:


> So hearing that tom and Katie still haven't consummated their engagement... That doesn't sound good...



Seriously. All they talk about is how they *never* have sex. (Why they admit it so much on TV is beyond me.) They just got engaged and are in freakin Hawaii and they still haven't done it? What's up with that? They need to get that spark back before they get married or else they're on their way to a sexless marriage.


----------



## cdtracing

fashiongirl26 said:


> I can't stand Scheana. Her calling Ariana's mom behind her back is beyond line stepping. Saying she's been in a bad mood the past two years. Wasn't that about the same time that Ariana's father died?  Maybe Scheana your friend is depressed and thinking about someone other than her self.  She clearly is going through something bigger and ur first thought is the boyfriend. Looks to me Tom and Ariana love each other very much and your just deflecting from ur own miserable marriage.



+1




GTOFan said:


> James just reeks everything gross.



He's just revolting!  I wouldn't hook up with him if he was the last male on Earth!  I change the channel when he's on cause I can't stand to even look at him much less hear him talk!


----------



## caitlin1214

lulilu said:


> Why is it that every time they photograph James smiling he is sticking is tongue out?  It makes me throw up in my mouth it is so gross.



I love how his name is on the cover of his laptop. Like he's going to forget what it is, or something. 



fashiongirl26 said:


> I can't stand Scheana. Her calling Ariana's mom behind her back is beyond line stepping. Saying she's been in a bad mood the past two years. Wasn't that about the same time that Ariana's father died?  Maybe Scheana your friend is depressed and thinking about someone other than her self.  She clearly is going through something bigger and ur first thought is the boyfriend. Looks to me Tom and Ariana love each other very much and your just deflecting from ur own miserable marriage.



The only way that would ever be okay is if Scheana and Ariana were like sisters and Ariana was a drug addict or on some other dangerous spiral and the two were discussing it.


----------



## pjhm

labelwhore04 said:


> Seriously. All they talk about is how they *never* have sex. (Why they admit it so much on TV is beyond me.) They just got engaged and are in freakin Hawaii and they still haven't done it? What's up with that? They need to get that spark back before they get married or else they're on their way to a sexless marriage.


 
I'm shocked that they admit that on tv too-rather embarrassing since they seem young and healthy.


----------



## pjhm

Also, re: Scheana- If your husband had a problem with substance abuse, would you put him in such settings? None of these idiots can put the brakes on their alcohol intake........


----------



## bagsforme

So LaLa has implants?  She didn't get very bigs ones at all.  If she didn't admit to it, I would have never guessed.


----------



## TC1

I didn't think it was necessary to see James in his underwear. TWICE 
He has a body of a 10 year old boy...nothing to be proud of!.


----------



## ScottyGal

pinky7129 said:


> Hes essentially a baby at 22. I'm sure we all have moments we regret, thankfully not filmed



I am 22 and wouldn't go near him with a bargepole! Lol


----------



## JNH14

Every time I watch this show-I think it can't get any trashier...but somehow it does.  Jax makes me want to vomit-he is such a snake!


----------



## girlonthecoast

Jax saying he's the alpha dog of SUR made me cringe, that's hardly a position worth bragging about.

I love how Tom Schwartz told the group to quiet down so he could eavesdrop on the fight between Scheana and Tom.

It's so obvious that no one wants James in Hawaii.

I wonder if Lisa's son Max is trying to make a career out of being on reality tv.

I'm also curious to see if the tattoo Schwartz got in the Vegas episode is visible in his naked selfie.

Why is Scheana actively encouraging Shay drink? It's just another addition on the laundry list of problems I have with how she's treating his addiction issues.


----------



## DiorT

I also thought that was odd that Schena was encouraging Shay to drink...and not even mixed drinks, like straight up tequila.  If he had a problem, why even let him have a sip?? He can relapse very quickly, if he is actually sober.  Plus, isn't it gross they drinking out of tampons and suntan bottles....How did they get the suntan bottles so clean, i was thinking there must be some suntan grease still in those bottles!  Yuck...no comment on drinking out of a tampon....that was gross too...can't they go buy some water bottles and do what the rest of us do?


----------



## junqueprincess

DiorT said:


> I also thought that was odd that Schena was encouraging Shay to drink...and not even mixed drinks, like straight up tequila.  If he had a problem, why even let him have a sip?? He can relapse very quickly, if he is actually sober.  Plus, isn't it gross they drinking out of tampons and suntan bottles....How did they get the suntan bottles so clean, i was thinking there must be some suntan grease still in those bottles!  Yuck...no comment on drinking out of a tampon....that was gross too...can't they go buy some water bottles and do what the rest of us do?




I was thinking the same thing about the suntan tubes, ummm, don't know the last time I saw someone drink from one... Oh yes I do, never.

A water or Gatorade bottle seems like a plausible solution- idiots!   

I would love to see Jax's gf while she watching the playbacks of home being a snake.


----------



## coconutsboston

DiorT said:


> I also thought that was odd that Schena was encouraging Shay to drink...and not even mixed drinks, like straight up tequila.  If he had a problem, why even let him have a sip?? He can relapse very quickly, if he is actually sober.  Plus, isn't it gross they drinking out of tampons and suntan bottles....How did they get the suntan bottles so clean, i was thinking there must be some suntan grease still in those bottles!  Yuck...no comment on drinking out of a tampon....that was gross too...can't they go buy some water bottles and do what the rest of us do?



You can order the tampons and suntan bottles off Amazon - they are made specifically for smuggling booze without getting caught.  

Is Shay and Scheana's relationship completely pre-fab for this show?  If he truly wants to be sober he needs to file divorce papers and get away from her. She is too toxic and immature to support his sobriety.


----------



## coconutsboston

girlonthecoast said:


> Jax saying he's the alpha dog of SUR made me cringe, that's hardly a position worth bragging about.
> 
> I love how Tom Schwartz told the group to quiet down so he could eavesdrop on the fight between Scheana and Tom.
> 
> It's so obvious that no one wants James in Hawaii.
> 
> I wonder if Lisa's son Max is trying to make a career out of being on reality tv.
> 
> I'm also curious to see if the tattoo Schwartz got in the Vegas episode is visible in his naked selfie.
> 
> Why is Scheana actively encouraging Shay drink? It's just another addition on the laundry list of problems I have with how she's treating his addiction issues.


I don't tune into this often, so I only put together that "Max" I'm watching is VP's son because of your comment.


----------



## JNH14

coconutsboston said:


> I don't tune into this often, so I only put together that "Max" I'm watching is VP's son because of your comment.


 


Yes, he's Lisa's son...


----------



## Megs

pjhm said:


> Also, re: Scheana- If your husband had a problem with substance abuse, would you put him in such settings? None of these idiots can put the brakes on their alcohol intake........



BINGO. 

Plus, do they really need to drink on the beach? Can't they just get a cocktail at the hotel bar then go enjoy the beach without smuggling alcohol. Or they could try to go to the beach sober... it's not that bad!


----------



## clydekiwi

Megs said:


> BINGO.
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, do they really need to drink on the beach? Can't they just get a cocktail at the hotel bar then go enjoy the beach without smuggling alcohol. Or they could try to go to the beach sober... it's not that bad!




Agree megs. Theyre all so immature or have drinking problems


----------



## chowlover2

coconutsboston said:


> You can order the tampons and suntan bottles off Amazon - they are made specifically for smuggling booze without getting caught.
> 
> Is Shay and Scheana's relationship completely pre-fab for this show?  If he truly wants to be sober he needs to file divorce papers and get away from her. She is too toxic and immature to support his sobriety.



True!


----------



## lulilu

I think I remember Sheana saying in a confessional that she couldn't have a husband who didn't drink because that was her crowd and how she socialized.


----------



## pjhm

lulilu said:


> I think I remember Sheana saying in a confessional that she couldn't have a husband who didn't drink because that was her crowd and how she socialized.




Yes, she did. It shows that she values her partying life more than saving/helping her husband.


----------



## Megs

pjhm said:


> Yes, she did. It shows that she values her partying life more than saving/helping her husband.



Not that it would make it ok, because even younger people are able to prioritize personal relationships and the health of those they love, but it's not like this crew is all young 20's out of highschool/college. 

Hearing the above is upsetting to me and I would assume as you get older you have more of an understanding of the importance of helping your spouse who suffers from substance abuse.


----------



## coconutsboston

Megs said:


> Not that it would make it ok, because even younger people are able to prioritize personal relationships and the health of those they love, but it's not like this crew is all young 20's out of highschool/college.
> 
> 
> 
> Hearing the above is upsetting to me and I would assume as you get older you have more of an understanding of the importance of helping your spouse who suffers from substance abuse.




Exactly!


----------



## imgg

Finally watched the last episode and Sheaena is the worst.  If the world doesn't revolve around her she will turn on you.  She will cover for lame Jax, but not for her best friend and sends texts to her mom.  Then encourages her alcoholic husband to drink?  Friends like her, who needs enemies.

Katie is so weak and is falling for another Stacci all over again, when will she learn.


----------



## Tropigal3

James needs to stop wearing those damned tank tops.  He's so scrawny and it just accentuates his skinny arms and body.  Very unattractive.

Yes, Sheanna is being a real witch.


----------



## lulilu

I laughed when Sheana tried to take Lala under her wing, saying that years before people thought she was a **** too.  Okaaaay.

This last episode seemed totally out of control -- Jax getting arrested, people rehashing time again their beefs with one another to no resolution, Lala (no explanation needed), James (same).  They are all pathetic losers.


----------



## cdtracing

lulilu said:


> I laughed when Sheana tried to take Lala under her wing, saying that years before people thought she was a **** too.  Okaaaay.
> 
> This last episode seemed totally out of control -- Jax getting arrested, people rehashing time again their beefs with one another to no resolution, Lala (no explanation needed), James (same).  They are all pathetic losers.



+1  I find it sad that people their age act this way.  They all act like they're on a perpetual out of control Spring Break.  As far as Scheana is concerned, encouraging your husband to drink when he obviously has a substance abuse problem is completely self centered & does not have his best interest in mind.  I can say this because my 1st husband was an alcoholic & I dealt with that for 18 yrs.  If her husband is serious about his sobriety, he should separate from her & possibly get a divorce.  She doesn't seem to realize that people who are recovering alcoholics do not thrive in an environment where alcohol is the focus of having a good time.  It's obvious that she's only interested in herself & doesn't care at all about her husband, his health, or his sobriety.


----------



## caitlin1214

The shows airs on Tuesdays in Canada, so I'm watching this tonight. 


In Schaena's warped little mind, Shay has a pill problem so if he's not taking them, he's fine. Problem is, he has an addictive personality. He may not have a drinking problem now, but why encourage that?

It's like, what's more important: a healthy husband or everyone around her drinking?


----------



## labelwhore04

Lalas huge hoop earrings in Hawaii were so tacky and ridiculous looking. They were almost bigger than her head. 

Stassi looks different... it seems like she had some more work done on her face, and it looks like she's gained quite a bit of weight.


----------



## Cc1213

caitlin1214 said:


> The shows airs on Tuesdays in Canada, so I'm watching this tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Schaena's warped little mind, Shay has a pill problem so if he's not taking them, he's fine. Problem is, he has an addictive personality. He may not have a drinking problem now, but why encourage that?
> 
> 
> 
> It's like, what's more important: a healthy husband or everyone around her drinking?




Totally. For me, with a younger sister who is an addict, it would be unimaginable to place her in these types of social situations. Furthermore, Scheana is an enabler, no questions asked.

We all react differently concerning the issue of addiction, and it's sometimes impossible to be a good support system, but my god, Scheana is horrible! 

On a side note - I can't stand Ariana. What a sourpuss.


----------



## caitlin1214

There's a big difference between having wine with dinner and drinking to get shizzfaced. Depending on how severe the addiction is, the first scenario is fine. It's not even don't drink around him. Just don't encourage him to drink.

The second one is just right out, regardless of the severity.


----------



## slang

caitlin1214 said:


> The shows airs on Tuesdays in Canada, so I'm watching this tonight.
> 
> 
> In Schaena's warped little mind, Shay has a pill problem so if he's not taking them, he's fine. Problem is, he has an addictive personality. He may not have a drinking problem now, but why encourage that?
> 
> It's like, what's more important: a healthy husband or everyone around her drinking?



Didn't she also tell him it would be ok if he smoked weed? So OK to alcohol and weed for an addict, she's an idiot!


----------



## caitlin1214

slang said:


> Didn't she also tell him it would be ok if he smoked weed? So OK to alcohol and weed for an addict, she's an idiot!




Duuuuuude! You don't actively suggest stuff that could possibly be another addiction for them. What's next? It's okay for him to watch internet porn and play video poker and eat a big-azz party sub by himself and go on a shopping spree ....

Why isn't she just covering all the bases while she's at it?


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> Duuuuuude! You don't actively suggest stuff that could possibly be another addiction for them. What's next? It's okay for him to watch internet porn and play video poker and eat a big-azz party sub by himself and go on a shopping spree ....
> 
> Why isn't she just covering all the bases while she's at it?


----------



## pjhm

labelwhore04 said:


> Lalas huge hoop earrings in Hawaii were so tacky and ridiculous looking. They were almost bigger than her head.
> 
> Stassi looks different... it seems like she had some more work done on her face, and it looks like she's gained quite a bit of weight.


 I noticed Stassi's face looked rounder and fuller too-thought she looked much better before.......


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Stasi has never been cute IMO.

Katie? Why doesn't she screw Schwartz. This is not the first time he has complained about this matter.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

^^Something is very strange about that!


----------



## labelwhore04

BagOuttaHell said:


> Stasi has never been cute IMO.
> 
> *Katie? Why doesn't she screw Schwartz. This is not the first time he has complained about this matter.*



It's like she has zero sexual attraction to him. I know sex isn't everything but damn, there needs to be a little passion in a relationship. She wouldn't even have sex with him after he proposed and they're vacationing in freakin Hawaii, imagine what it will be like when they're married. If being newly engaged in Hawaii can't get a girl in the mood then i don't know what will.


----------



## Megs

labelwhore04 said:


> It's like she has zero sexual attraction to him. I know sex isn't everything but damn, there needs to be a little passion in a relationship. She wouldn't even have sex with him after he proposed and they're vacationing in freakin Hawaii, imagine what it will be like when they're married. If being newly engaged in Hawaii can't get a girl in the mood then i don't know what will.



At first I thought they were just making up their lack of sex life, but then I was wondering why would anyone at all want to be out there saying that they don't have sex with their partner much, even after an engagement or on a trip to Hawaii. 

I mean... it is probably worse than they even say, which is no good for a relationship.


----------



## caitlin1214

labelwhore04 said:


> It's like she has zero sexual attraction to him. I know sex isn't everything but damn, there needs to be a little passion in a relationship. She wouldn't even have sex with him after he proposed and they're vacationing in freakin Hawaii, imagine what it will be like when they're married. If being newly engaged in Hawaii can't get a girl in the mood then i don't know what will.



It would be one thing if they had said "We're remaining abstinent until the wedding to make it more special" (some couples do that. They don't announce it on reality TV, though) but they're not even doing that. Sex isn't everything, but there should be some physical attraction there. Katie said she didn't want to do anything while surrounded by 14 of their closest friends. Katie and Tom had their own hotel room, right? They're not all in the room with them. 

Physical intimacy should be a private thing between a couple, so they shouldn't have announced the lack of sex they were having on the Hawaii trip.


----------



## tomz_grl

I wonder if it's pent up resentment for his wandering ways in the past??? But if she's not being intimate with him at all, then that explains him wandering. Something's definitely up... she gave him an ultimatum with a date, he didn't do it by that date yet she still stayed. She's like Scheena, she wants the engagement and wedding yet she doesn't seem to be happy with who it's coming from. It will come back to haunt both of them one day when they realize they really don't love the man they settled with just for the glory of a wedding for wedding sakes. It happens all the time...




All of these people are just so gross... they make me itch!


----------



## labelwhore04

I don't understand why they even want to marry eachother. He's cheated on her like twice, she doesn't want to ever have sex with him and she had to pressure him to propose. Whats even the point? It doesn't even seem like they like each other.


----------



## cdtracing

Didn't Jax cheat on Stassi with Katie when the show first started?  She's no angel if she's the one I'm thinking of.  With that in mind, I don't know why she won't have sex with Schwartz.  She obviously like them sleazy!


----------



## tomz_grl

cdtracing said:


> Didn't Jax cheat on Stassi with Katie when the show first started?  She's no angel if she's the one I'm thinking of.  With that in mind, I don't know why she won't have sex with Schwartz.  She obviously like them sleazy!



I thought it was Kristen. I don't recall her Katie cheating with Jax.


----------



## cdtracing

tomz_grl said:


> I thought it was Kristen. I don't recall her Katie cheating with Jax.



He did cheat with Kristen but that was later.  He got caught with banging some girl in the bathroom at Sur in the first Season I think. I think it was Katie when she first went to work there. Her hair was more blonde than brown then.


----------



## tomz_grl

cdtracing said:


> He did cheat with Kristen but that was later.  He got caught with banging some girl in the bathroom at Sur in the first Season I think. I think it was Katie when she first went to work there. Her hair was more blonde than brown then.



That was the bipolar actress girl that left mid season because she got a part in We're the Millers. I can't remember her name but I think it started with an L???


----------



## fashiongirl26

tomz_grl said:


> That was the bipolar actress girl that left mid season because she got a part in We're the Millers. I can't remember her name but I think it started with an L???




Loraleigh (sp?)


----------



## DC-Cutie

this group is a walking CDC project...  I really wonder how many STDs they have amongst them


----------



## cdtracing

tomz_grl said:


> That was the bipolar actress girl that left mid season because she got a part in We're the Millers. I can't remember her name but I think it started with an L???



You may be right.  It's so hard to keep up with who's screwing who on this show.  It's like you need a scorecard to keep up.  I think Jax has had sex with every female that works at Sur; he certainly hits on every new girl that crosses the threshold.


----------



## kcf68

I remember in one of the episodes,  Tom S. Said that Peter had "dated" (screwed) all the girlfriends on the show.


----------



## br00kelynx

I think he said Peter made out with all the girls


----------



## girlonthecoast

kcf68 said:


> I remember in one of the episodes,  Tom S. Said that Peter had "dated" (screwed) all the girlfriends on the show.


I remember that but I don't like the idea of the manager just going around dating all the waitresses since there's so much grey area about whether or not she's acting on her free will since he is their boss.


----------



## pinky7129

labelwhore04 said:


> I don't understand why they even want to marry eachother. He's cheated on her like twice, she doesn't want to ever have sex with him and she had to pressure him to propose. Whats even the point? It doesn't even seem like they like each other.




Sounds like she's not emotionally trusting yet?


----------



## MKB0925

Jax is such a douche!


----------



## jana007

My God, anyone else hear Kristen say 'I know I'm awesome, I know I'm a great catch'??


----------



## pjhm

jana007 said:


> My God, anyone else hear Kristen say 'I know I'm awesome, I know I'm a great catch'??




Yes and in another scene she said she was 5'9" and beautiful - so much for humility.........


----------



## MKB0925

jana007 said:


> My God, anyone else hear Kristen say 'I know I'm awesome, I know I'm a great catch'??




Yes...she is such a mess!


----------



## chowlover2

mkb0925 said:


> yes...she is such a mess!



+2!


----------



## caitlin1214

jana007 said:


> My God, anyone else hear Kristen say 'I know I'm awesome, I know I'm a great catch'??





pjhm said:


> Yes and in another scene she said she was 5'9" and beautiful - so much for humility.........



She's been hanging out with Scheana too much.


----------



## pjhm

caitlin1214 said:


> She's been hanging out with Scheana too much.




She was that way before Scheana came on the show. Don't you remember the very first episode when she was talking about the cast and said " And we're all good looking, sorry"


----------



## WillstarveforLV

They are all delusional.


----------



## lulilu

Am I the only one who wonders what Kristin does for money?  Who bankrolls the apartment and her propensity for paying for everything?


----------



## slang

Did Kristen really say that she would never have hooked up with Kevin if she knew he had a girlfriend INFRONT OF STASI  Hmmm, who are you fooling, you slept with Stasi's BF Jax TWICE!!!


----------



## Sassys

lulilu said:


> Am I the only one who wonders what Kristin does for money?  *Who bankrolls the apartment and her propensity for paying for everything?*



The show.


----------



## jana007

pjhm said:


> Yes and in another scene she said she was 5'9" and beautiful - so much for humility.........



When will this girl get that she's not pretty? She always looks like she hasn't slept in days and she has squirrel teeth


----------



## jana007

pjhm said:


> She was that way before Scheana came on the show. Don't you remember the very first episode when she was talking about the cast and said " And we're all good looking, sorry"



YEEESSS!!! "We're all good looking. I'm sorry, but we just are."


----------



## slang

jana007 said:


> When will this girl get that she's not pretty? She always looks like she hasn't slept in days and *she has squirrel teeth*



This made me LOL!


----------



## chowlover2

jana007 said:


> When will this girl get that she's not pretty? She always looks like she hasn't slept in days and she has squirrel teeth



I die!


----------



## lulilu

Sassys said:


> The show.



I was wondering if she earned enough money from the show or if she possibly had rich parents in the wings.  She appears to do nothing.  (except of course the show)


----------



## labelwhore04

jana007 said:


> When will this girl get that she's not pretty? She always looks like she hasn't slept in days and she has squirrel teeth



Girl looks like Sid from Ice Age.


----------



## Happy Luppy

Kristen is pretty though but i think with years of smoking and a lot of alcohol consumption, it makes her skin look bad....


----------



## labelwhore04

Happy Luppy said:


> Kristen is pretty though but i think with years of smoking and a lot of alcohol consumption, it makes her skin look bad....



I actually think her skin has been looking pretty good this season. Its surprisingly glowy lately. Considering all the alcohol/smoking and partying she does, she looks pretty good for her age. She must be 33 or so by now


----------



## cdtracing

jana007 said:


> When will this girl get that she's not pretty? She always looks like she hasn't slept in days and she has squirrel teeth



Now that's funny!!  :lolots::lolots:


----------



## Cc1213

Evidence:


----------



## cdtracing

Cc1213 said:


> Evidence:
> View attachment 3262076



:lolots::lolots:


----------



## junqueprincess

Cc1213 said:


> Evidence:
> View attachment 3262076




Nailed it!


----------



## chowlover2

Perfect!


----------



## pjhm

jana007 said:


> YEEESSS!!! "We're all good looking. I'm sorry, but we just are."


YES! I had to do a double take when she said that. I wondered "What am I missing here?" She has a very narrow v-shaped face-she's not homely, but not a beauty queen either.


----------



## Pinkalicious

What's up with Scheana lately. I used to like her but not sure if all the editing is making her look like a hot mess this season. The way she and Katie were telling Kristen that they didn't want Stassi in their lives because of what she did to them parallels what Kristen is like to Tom and Ariana, yet they can't understand why Ariana and Tom don't want Kristen at their parties and vacations. It's a two way street.


----------



## L0ve

Pinkalicious said:


> What's up with Scheana lately. I used to like her but not sure if all the editing is making her look like a hot mess this season. The way she and Katie were telling Kristen that they didn't want Stassi in their lives because of what she did to them parallels what Kristen is like to Tom and Ariana, yet they can't understand why Ariana and Tom don't want Kristen at their parties and vacations. It's a two way street.




Agree x 100!!!! I don't know what's happened to scheana. It appears she wants to be queen bee. I don't think she wants Stassi back because she fears everyone will befriend stasis again and scheana will be booted out and no one will like her (just like they all hated her at one point because of stassi)


----------



## L0ve

On another note, I did get to eat at SUR when I went to LA last time. I was hoping to see more main characters but I only saw Kristin Kelly & scheana. Both looked exactly like they do on tv.


----------



## pjhm

L0ve said:


> On another note, I did get to eat at SUR when I went to LA last time. I was hoping to see more main characters but I only saw Kristin Kelly & scheana. Both looked exactly like they do on tv.




Is the food very good at Sur?


----------



## L0ve

pjhm said:


> Is the food very good at Sur?




I thought the food was just average [emoji52] I was dying to try the fried goat cheese balls since the cast always raves about it on the show but I thought it was average. The party I went with didn't really love the food either.


----------



## chowlover2

I much prefer Kristen to Stassi as at the bad guy on the show. Kristen is crazy town.


----------



## GoGlam

chowlover2 said:


> I much prefer Kristen to Stassi as at the bad guy on the show. Kristen is crazy town.




Me too.  Stassi is a blatant "NO" for me!


----------



## DC-Cutie

$900????  Stassi is the biggest loser


----------



## chowlover2

Kristen's new boyfriend is hot! Actually she is on WWHL right now and she actually looks pretty. Wonder if she did something ( saw the dentist ) since the season was filmed.


----------



## kcf68

chowlover2 said:


> Kristen's new boyfriend is hot! Actually she is on WWHL right now and she actually looks pretty. Wonder if she did something ( saw the dentist ) since the season was filmed.


Alek was on Below Deck the first season!  He was the "pretend" First Officer!  Wonder if he wanted to be on another reality show so they hooked him up with Kristen!


----------



## bagsforme

DC-Cutie said:


> $900????  Stassi is the biggest loser



That is such a random number?  Why not just say $1000?  

When she said that I was like is that all your tape is worth?


----------



## DC-Cutie

chowlover2 said:


> Kristen's new boyfriend is hot! Actually she is on WWHL right now and she actually looks pretty. Wonder if she did something ( saw the dentist ) since the season was filmed.



she got into a really bad accident (fell out of an uber hitting pavement) and her face got pretty banged up.  she spoke about it and showed pics on a previous episode of WWHL.  So yea, she went tot the 'dentist'


----------



## labelwhore04

DC-Cutie said:


> $900????  Stassi is the biggest loser



Haha when I first heard Lisa paid the guy off i just assumed it was like 10k or something. $900 is a joke, i guess thats all shes worth.


----------



## susieserb

D/C'ed this show last year (jumped the shark for me).  I caught a snippet last night and was horrified all over again with their actions and BAD ACTING.

First Katie gained allot of weight right? And she's wearing tons of makeup to compensate.  That's just an observation..

*What I really came her to post about is a question regarding Stasi? Isn't she involved with a DJ from NY?  Or did that relationship go bye bye?*


----------



## saira1214

DC-Cutie said:


> she got into a really bad accident (fell out of an uber hitting pavement) and her face got pretty banged up.  she spoke about it and showed pics on a previous episode of WWHL.  So yea, she went tot the 'dentist'



Thanks for that info. I didn't know that. I made a similar comment earlier in the thread saying that both Kristen and Katie look much better this season than in the previous seasons. I suspected both got PS or visited the dentist since they look a lot different.


----------



## Sassys

All of them live in bull crap apartments, yet Tom S. had $11K to bail out Jax and just bought an engagement ring? AND, Jax had $11K to give right back to him. Not, buying it.


----------



## Tropigal3

susieserb said:


> *What I really came her to post about is a question regarding Stasi? Isn't she involved with a DJ from NY?  Or did that relationship go bye bye?*



She said that ever since they both moved to LA, the relationship started going downhill and pretty much no s*x.  They broke up and Kristin offered Stassi to stay at her apt while she looks for another one.  

She's such a b*tch.  So she'll make nice with Sheanna just to get on Katie's good side.  I hope Katie keeps her at arms length, if not, I predict she'll try to get Katie to cut ties with Sheanna.


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> All of them live in bull crap apartments, yet Tom S. had $11K to bail out Jax and just bought an engagement ring? AND, Jax had $11K to give right back to him. Not, buying it.



Yes, just like Jax buying shares in a restaurant, total BS. Last year his Dad was still paying his car insurance...


----------



## chowlover2

DC-Cutie said:


> she got into a really bad accident (fell out of an uber hitting pavement) and her face got pretty banged up.  she spoke about it and showed pics on a previous episode of WWHL.  So yea, she went tot the 'dentist'


Thanks DC, knew something was up. 


labelwhore04 said:


> Haha when I first heard Lisa paid the guy off i just assumed it was like 10k or something. $900 is a joke, i guess thats all shes worth.


I thought the guy w at least asking a couple of grand for her sextape. $900 is laughable.


Tropigal3 said:


> She said that ever since they both moved to LA, the relationship started going downhill and pretty much no s*x.  They broke up and Kristin offered Stassi to stay at her apt while she looks for another one.
> 
> She's such a b*tch.  So she'll make nice with Sheanna just to get on Katie's good side.  I hope Katie keeps her at arms length, if not, I predict she'll try to get Katie to cut ties with Sheanna.


I like Katie without Stassi, hope she keeps her distance. Let everyone give Stassi a dose of her own medicine. Hope Lisa doesn't rehire her either.


----------



## susieserb

Tropigal3 said:


> She said that ever since they both moved to LA, the relationship started going downhill and pretty much no s*x.  They broke up and Kristin offered Stassi to stay at her apt while she looks for another one.
> 
> She's such a b*tch.  So she'll make nice with Sheanna just to get on Katie's good side.  I hope Katie keeps her at arms length, if not, I predict she'll try to get Katie to cut ties with Sheanna.


TY for clarifying...She's gonna stay..every show needs a good byatch~


----------



## DiorT

Katie needs to size up her Sur uniform...looked horrible...uniforms are horrible to begin with..


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> Thanks DC, knew something was up.
> 
> I thought the guy w at least asking a couple of grand for her sextape. $900 is laughable.
> 
> I like Katie without Stassi, hope she keeps her distance. Let everyone give Stassi a dose of her own medicine. *Hope Lisa doesn't rehire her either*.



She will if the producers tell her too lol


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> She will if the producers tell her too lol




I know, I just like Kristen as a bad guy so much more. She has those crazy eyes...


----------



## caitlin1214

What's with Jax's Wolverine beard?



They're all just awful people. But I want Stassi back because she's a different kind of awful person. So it's a nice variety of awful people.


----------



## lulilu

Sassys said:


> All of them live in bull crap apartments, yet Tom S. had $11K to bail out Jax and just bought an engagement ring? AND, Jax had $11K to give right back to him. Not, buying it.



In most instances, it is only necessary to pay 10% of the bail but you are on the hook for the rest if the defendant doesn't show up.  So I think they only came up with $1100 to get him out.


----------



## saira1214

Brittany needs to ruuuun! Jax is a little too excited about her boob job and already dictating what they will look like. He's seriously crazy. He's lucky he's back at Sur. Lisa literally gave him a slap on the wrist. Jax is the kind of privileged guy that can say and do anything he wants and really have no serious consequences. He's a joke.


----------



## GoGlam

saira1214 said:


> Brittany needs to ruuuun! Jax is a little too excited about her boob job and already dictating what they will look like. He's seriously crazy. He's lucky he's back at Sur. Lisa literally gave him a slap on the wrist. Jax is the kind of privileged guy that can say and do anything he wants and really have no serious consequences. He's a joke.




He is an @ss.  He also appeared to be on drugs and probably had some alcohol as well.  His eyes were bulging out of his head.  He is just a mess and I almost feel bad for him.


----------



## Sassys

saira1214 said:


> Brittany needs to ruuuun! Jax is a little too excited about her boob job and already dictating what they will look like. He's seriously crazy. *He's lucky he's back at Sur. Lisa literally gave him a slap on the wrist.* Jax is the kind of privileged guy that can say and do anything he wants and really have no serious consequences. He's a joke.



I doubt at this point she has a say if he stays. If the producers want him, then that is how it will go. She fired Kristen, yet, this girl is STILL on the show, collecting a pay check.


----------



## saira1214

Sassys said:


> I doubt at this point she has a say if he stays. If the producers want him, then that is how it will go. She fired Kristen, yet, this girl is STILL on the show, collecting a pay check.



True.  Crazy how Kristen got fired or way less though.  Seems like a double-standard.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I almost threw up when they did that close up of dudes mouth at the dentist!!!


----------



## saira1214

DC-Cutie said:


> I almost threw up when they did that close up of dudes mouth at the dentist!!!



Yeah, the story behind how he did it is super suspect.  I don't believe that he was just standing there and fainted.  Pretty sure there was alcohol/drugs involved. He seems to be pretty chummy with James who is a mess.

Lol at James trying to get back with Kristen. That scene was truly pathetic.


----------



## Sassys

saira1214 said:


> Yeah, the story behind how he did it is super suspect.  I don't believe that he was just standing there and fainted.  Pretty sure there was alcohol/drugs involved. He seems to be pretty chummy with James who is a mess.
> 
> Lol at James trying to get back with Kristen. That scene was truly pathetic.



Most Brits have jacked up teeth anyway (Remember, Lisa and Ken have lived in the USA less than 10yrs). He might have indeed fallen and just made it worst.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Ugh. Jax is always looking so greasy and disgusting


----------



## pjhm

Jax is such a dirty pig, I'd never drink nor eat at Sur or Pump-he doesn't even wash his hands....ugh! Would think Lisa would know he's bad for business.


----------



## tomz_grl

The way he was acting and sweating at Scheana's makes me think he was on drugs along with him shooting tequila from a bottle. 
He's also over compensating for his gayness by his over the top comments on Britney's boobs. I wish he'd just admit it and get on with life...


----------



## imgg

GoGlam said:


> He is an @ss.  He also appeared to be on drugs and probably had some alcohol as well.  His eyes were bulging out of his head.  He is just a mess and I almost feel bad for him.



Yes, he looked high on something, his eyes were crazy! Jax has some deep-seated issues.  There is also something off about his girlfriend but she knows exactly what she is doing and what she is getting into.  I bet once she is established it is see ya for Jax. You can tell she does not give a crap about him which is why he is so into her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

this group is just an older version of The Hills...


----------



## junqueprincess

These people throw the worst parties! People look tortured.


----------



## caitlin1214

While they all seem like awful people, last night's episode confirms for me that I prefer Stassi over Jax.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> While they all seem like awful people, last night's episode confirms for me that I prefer Stassi over Jax.




I prefer everybody over Jax!


----------



## pinky7129

James: "I'm the f******g white Kanye West"


----------



## GTOFan

That was hilarious!


----------



## caitlin1214

I had a mole lasered off my chin last month, and they didn't use any local anesthesia first. (They either altered between the laser and cold air, or they used both at the same time.) At first I was afraid of that, but then they reassured me is nowhere near the caliber of the one they use to remove tattoos with. 

Maybe they didn't show it but it's odd that it didn't look like there was anesthesia involved. 


(I wonder if he will have to do multiple treatments?)


----------



## labelwhore04

How annoying was Ariana in the last episode? She's really nasty this season. I cant believe im saying this but i actually am rooting for Kristen now.


----------



## Cc1213

Omg, here's Tom Sandavol's music video

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5ZXE_APN0Y


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Cc1213 said:


> Omg, here's Tom Sandavol's music video
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5ZXE_APN0Y


 



I noticed Ariana... did I see Lala too?


----------



## Cc1213

GirlieShoppe said:


> I noticed Ariana... did I see Lala too?




Yep, and I think that Lala's friend from sur is in it too. So weird.


----------



## chowlover2

I only made it halfway through. I kept waiting for it to get better, but it didn't!


----------



## tomz_grl

Their voices don't mesh well at all...


----------



## cdtracing

Cc1213 said:


> Omg, here's Tom Sandavol's music video
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5ZXE_APN0Y



I'm no music critic but this isn't any different from all the other dance music to me.  I have no idea who the curly headed singer is but their voices don't seem to mesh or harmonize well together.  Not impressed.


----------



## AnnZ

Did LaLa do her interviews for the whole season in one sitting?  She's wearing the same dress in all her interviews.


----------



## pjhm

AnnZ said:


> Did LaLa do her interviews for the whole season in one sitting?  She's wearing the same dress in all her interviews.




Looks that way-same with Lisa Rinna on RHBH, she's wearing that same orange dress.


----------



## keodi

labelwhore04 said:


> how annoying was ariana in the last episode? She's really nasty this season. I cant believe im saying this but i actually am rooting for kristen now.



+1


----------



## chowlover2

labelwhore04 said:


> How annoying was Ariana in the last episode? She's really nasty this season. I cant believe im saying this but i actually am rooting for Kristen now.




I'm with you, what happened to her?


----------



## NYCBelle

labelwhore04 said:


> How annoying was Ariana in the last episode? She's really nasty this season. I cant believe im saying this but i actually am rooting for Kristen now.



This! I'm loving Kristen this season.


----------



## pjhm

NYCBelle said:


> This! I'm loving Kristen this season.




I'm still not a fan of hers but can't say that I'm impressed with any of the others either. Scheana is getting on my nerves this season, feel sorry for Shay, it's not a good combination for marriage.


----------



## NYCBelle

pjhm said:


> I'm still not a fan of hers but can't say that I'm impressed with any of the others either. Scheana is getting on my nerves this season, feel sorry for Shay, it's not a good combination for marriage.



yeah I don't think their marriage will last.


----------



## junqueprincess

NYCBelle said:


> yeah I don't think their marriage will last.




Right. Wonder if Vanderpump Rules will outlast Mr. and Mrs. Shay?


----------



## chowlover2

junqueprincess said:


> Right. Wonder if Vanderpump Rules will outlast Mr. and Mrs. Shay?




Probably![emoji1]


----------



## Cc1213

Scary to see how similar James' mom is to Kristen. She was so obnoxious!


----------



## NYCBelle

That Stassi and Katie meeting wasn't what I expected. It was hyped up to that moment and just went too easily.


----------



## tomz_grl

I actually enjoyed last night's episode. The girls were acting like adults...having normal civilized conversations where things were discussed and some resolved. I like seeing all of the girls together getting along. I hope it stays like that.


----------



## JNH14

Sassys said:


> All of them live in bull crap apartments, yet Tom S. had $11K to bail out Jax and just bought an engagement ring? AND, Jax had $11K to give right back to him. Not, buying it.




You have to remember that they're paid to be on this show-so yeah, they probably do have some money!


----------



## JNH14

I think Stassi's just playing Katie again-she is not sorry.  She just wants back on the show so she can support herself. Lisa has to keep all of them around-without them she has no show. Jax needs to be removed from the show-he is a freak!!!!


----------



## labelwhore04

JNH14 said:


> You have to remember that they're paid to be on this show-so yeah, they probably do have some money!



They make 5k per episode(could be more now) so they're ranking in at least 100k a year not even including their side projects, so i would say they're all doing pretty well right now financially.


----------



## Sassys

labelwhore04 said:


> They make 5k per episode(could be more now) so they're ranking in at least 100k a year not even including their side projects, so i would say they're all doing pretty well right now financially.



Then, what is up with the crappy college dorm type apartments. I have never seen 30 year olds have such crappy apartments.


----------



## labelwhore04

Sassys said:


> Then, what is up with the crappy college dorm type apartments. I have never seen 30 year olds have such crappy apartments.



Good question. Jax is almost 40 and still living in a bachelor sized apartment, not even a 1 bedroom! The only one with a nice apartment is Kristen, and Stassi used to have a nice place before she became "homeless."


----------



## Sassys

labelwhore04 said:


> Good question. Jax is almost 40 and still living in a bachelor sized apartment, not even a 1 bedroom! The only one with a nice apartment is Kristen, and Stassi used to have a nice place before she became "homeless."



I don't expect them to have a condo like Dorothy Wang from Rich Kids of BH, but damn, every time I watch and see their apartments, I am always puzzled by the cheap decor. They are all, to old for that sh$t.


----------



## JNH14

Sassys said:


> I don't expect them to have a condo like Dorothy Wang from Rich Kids of BH, but damn, every time I watch and see their apartments, I am always puzzled by the cheap decor. They are all, to old for that sh$t.


 
Exactly-they're all train wrecks for their ages...time to grow the hell up!


----------



## Sassys

JNH14 said:


> Exactly-they're all train wrecks for their ages...time to grow the hell up!



And, I am side eyeing 30yr olds with roommates. Cost of living in LA is cheaper than NYC and if they are making $100K a year on this show+side jobs, no way in hell should any of them have roommates. It was cute on the tv show Friends, in real life, that is not cute.


----------



## purseinsanity

saira1214 said:


> Brittany needs to ruuuun! Jax is a little too excited about her boob job and already dictating what they will look like. He's seriously crazy. He's lucky he's back at Sur. Lisa literally gave him a slap on the wrist. Jax is the kind of privileged guy that can say and do anything he wants and really have no serious consequences. He's a joke.



Brittany is an idiot to move across country to live with a guy she barely knows.  Or she's brilliant and using Jax to get on the show and get free boobs!


----------



## purseinsanity

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> Ugh. Jax is always looking so greasy and disgusting



ITA!  He grosses me out.  I don't care if he'd buy me a whole new body, I would never be with such a pig.  His personality is even worse!


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

The acne on James and lala is super distracting..
And can anyone tell me what was the black cord-like thing hanging from Stassi's ear while crying to Katie.. What was that?!


----------



## caitlin1214

Among other things, it's odd to me that they don't have direct deposit.


----------



## egak

caitlin1214 said:


> Among other things, it's odd to me that they don't have direct deposit.



Yes! I was thinking the same thing last night when I was watching.


----------



## lulilu

They all have decent (in some instances nice) cars.  Maybe in LA that is where you put your money?

And I still don't know where Kristen makes her money.  Does she have a wealthy family?  It was shed some light on her lack of responsibility.


----------



## Sassys

lulilu said:


> They all have decent (in some instances nice) cars.  Maybe in LA that is where you put your money?
> 
> And I still don't know where Kristen makes her money.  Does she have a wealthy family?  It was shed some light on her lack of responsibility.



She makes her money from the show.


----------



## JNH14

lulilu said:


> They all have decent (in some instances nice) cars.  Maybe in LA that is where you put your money?
> 
> And I still don't know where Kristen makes her money.  Does she have a wealthy family?  It was shed some light on her lack of responsibility.




I believe that it's Katie who comes from the wealthy family....


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

And it was really pointed out how much Kristen likes to drink. I mean, they barely woke up and she was ready for a cocktail..


----------



## TC1

There are lots of restaurants that still issue manual cheques...if the tip outs are calculated on your cheques...some places find it easier to do. Although...very odd that the OWNER would have to be there in order for you to get yours.


----------



## JNH14

TC1 said:


> There are lots of restaurants that still issue manual cheques...if the tip outs are calculated on your cheques...some places find it easier to do. Although...very odd that the OWNER would have to be there in order for you to get yours.


 
Lisa is VERY hands on with her employees...she's also VERY nosey regarding their private lives.  As an employer it's none of her business-she's not their friend-or shouldn't be!


----------



## elle-mo

At first I thought James was disrespectful to his mother, and then she opens her mouth and is just a mess! I want to see more of her!


----------



## Sassys

JNH14 said:


> Lisa is VERY hands on with her employees...she's also VERY nosey regarding their private lives.  As an employer it's none of her business-she's not their friend-or shouldn't be!



Its a tv show... She does what the producers tell her to do.


----------



## JNH14

Sassys said:


> Its a tv show... She does what the producers tell her to do.


 
I didn't know that it was scripted-I do know that they edit it however they want-thereby making some of the people look just awful. It's the same thing with RHOBH...they make the ladies look how they want to by their editing....


----------



## GoGlam

My parents used to own restaurants... The finances of restaurants can quickly be manipulated by someone else mishandling them.  If there was one thing she should keep an eye on, it's the finances.

On a separate note, her office is in a different location I believe so if they issue checks in one place, and she's going to the restaurant, she might as well bring them with her.


----------



## caitlin1214

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> And it was really pointed out how much Kristen likes to drink. I mean, they barely woke up and she was ready for a cocktail..


 I know. There's a big difference between an occasional mimosa with brunch and vodka for breakfast.


----------



## labelwhore04

JNH14 said:


> I believe that it's Katie who comes from the wealthy family....



Does she? How do you know?


----------



## bisousx

JNH14 said:


> I didn't know that it was scripted-I do know that they edit it however they want-thereby making some of the people look just awful. It's the same thing with RHOBH...they make the ladies look how they want to by their editing....



I saw the entire cast @ a party tonight. No doubt it's scripted. Everyone is bffs IRL.


----------



## JNH14

labelwhore04 said:


> Does she? How do you know?[/QUOT
> 
> 
> I think in the show she was hosting an opening and they mentioned it then...but maybe I'm delirious!


----------



## Cc1213

Sassys said:


> I don't expect them to have a condo like Dorothy Wang from Rich Kids of BH, but damn, every time I watch and see their apartments, I am always puzzled by the cheap decor. They are all, to old for that sh$t.




Scheana's ugly poster-board wedding pictures bother me the most. You couldn't afford a frame?


----------



## caitlin1214

Cc1213 said:


> Scheana's ugly poster-board wedding pictures bother me the most. You couldn't afford a frame?



Maybe she couldn't find frames big enough for the Wall of Schaena.


----------



## Cc1213

caitlin1214 said:


> Maybe she couldn't find frames big enough for the Wall of Schaena.




[emoji38]


----------



## caitlin1214

I've always said I preferred Stassi over Jax (stop being a d bag and just go by Jason!) but this episode shows exactly why: the way he jerked Britney around like that was just cruel.

And he makes it a point of not talking about Tom's band because he's not the center of attention.

I wouldn't put Touch in Public on my iPod but it sounds better than his previous work in a band, Schaena's song and James's song.


----------



## girlonthecoast

caitlin1214 said:


> I've always said I preferred Stassi over Jax (stop being a d bag and just go by Jason!) but this episode shows exactly why: the way he jerked Britney around like that was just cruel.
> 
> And he makes it a point of not talking about Tom's band because he's not the center of attention.
> 
> I wouldn't put Touch in Public on my iPod but it sounds better than his previous work in a band, Schaena's song and James's song.


LOL, I wonder if those will be on the on-hold SUR CD, I've been secretly calling it 'The Sounds of SUR' in my head


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Jax is such a douchebag. Can't believe all of the crap he said to Brittany, essentially preferring to be in a jail cell than to live with her.. Wow


----------



## girlonthecoast

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> Jax is such a douchebag. Can't believe all of the crap he said to Brittany, essentially preferring to be in a jail cell than to live with her.. Wow


He has such terrible mood swings with everyone where he goes from groveling/flattery to being completely unreasonable and irrational. It was just the worst when Jax of all people decided that he needed to be the one to lecture James about how to speak to women.


----------



## girlonthecoast

Are these girls seriously fighting over James? He is no prize. But as predicted as soon as James stops chasing LaLa, she decides that she wants him. Such a cliche.


----------



## GoGlam

girlonthecoast said:


> He has such terrible mood swings with everyone where he goes from groveling/flattery to being completely unreasonable and irrational. It was just the worst when Jax of all people decided that he needed to be the one to lecture James about how to speak to women.




I found that hilarious.  Just shows that he thinks his sh*t doesn't stink!


----------



## imgg

What did Sheana do to her nose?  It is way too small for her face.


----------



## caitlin1214

girlonthecoast said:


> He has such terrible mood swings with everyone where he goes from groveling/flattery to being completely unreasonable and irrational. It was just the worst when Jax of all people decided that he needed to be the one to lecture James about how to speak to women.



I know. It's like, physician, heal thyself.


And he was acting like it was up to him whether or not Stassi was back in the group, like he was a gatekeeper or something. He should not be questioning anybody about their motives. 

I could see Ariana's Tom doing that, though.


----------



## Prettyn

imgg said:


> What did Sheana do to her nose?  It is way too small for her face.


If you see old pics of her it appears she had rhinoplasty!


----------



## imgg

Prettyn said:


> If you see old pics of her it appears she had rhinoplasty!


 Obviously! 


Her nose is so small and makes her face look disproportionate.


----------



## Tbs717

Jax has aged SO much since the first season!  And yeah why is Brittany even dealing with him! She's such a sweet girl. And of course I love stassi !!! Has anyone ever dined at SUR ?


----------



## GoGlam

Tbs717 said:


> Jax has aged SO much since the first season!  And yeah why is Brittany even dealing with him! She's such a sweet girl. And of course I love stassi !!! Has anyone ever dined at SUR ?




Those flashback clips of Jax were so crazy!!! He aged soooo much. His jaw and even the rest of the face have widened a lot.  I wonder if that's because of alcoholism?


----------



## Tbs717

GoGlam said:


> Those flashback clips of Jax were so crazy!!! He aged soooo much. His jaw and even the rest of the face have widened a lot.  I wonder if that's because of alcoholism?


 That's what I was thinking !! That partying lifestyle sure will age you much faster. He seems to always have a crazy look in his eyes too! He was so handsome on first season.. Not much anymore


----------



## GoGlam

Tbs717 said:


> That's what I was thinking !! That partying lifestyle sure will age you much faster. He seems to always have a crazy look in his eyes too! He was so handsome on first season.. Not much anymore




Yep, he's always greasy and sweating profusely now! He seems to be at least mixing in cocaine of not ecstasy too.


----------



## chowlover2

GoGlam said:


> Yep, he's always greasy and sweating profusely now! He seems to be at least mixing in cocaine of not ecstasy too.




I too attributed the crazed looks to Coke and ecstasy.


----------



## MKB0925

chowlover2 said:


> I too attributed the crazed looks to Coke and ecstasy.




Just watched it last night and I agree he does always look greasy and crazes! Britt needs to run!


----------



## beachgirl38

I think they have all aged from the first season - they look much older than their 30 or so years.  If you look at flashbacks of all of them they look more tired & puffy.  Kristen looks in her 40s.  Too much drinking and partying, it catches up.  I never saw the appeal in Jax.  He is so sweaty & creepy & is a walking STD with all those women he has been with.


----------



## labelwhore04

Jax used to be soo hot in the first season. He's gross now. Kristen actually looks better than in the first season for some reason. Stassi has had so much work done that her face looks painful. Katie has gained weight but pretty much looks the same. Scheana looks the same too but a lot skinnier.


----------



## saira1214

girlonthecoast said:


> He has such terrible mood swings with everyone where he goes from groveling/flattery to being completely unreasonable and irrational. It was just the worst when Jax of all people decided that he needed to be the one to lecture James about how to speak to women.




Maybe roids or drugs? It would explain a lot.


----------



## saira1214

labelwhore04 said:


> Jax used to be soo hot in the first season. He's gross now. Kristen actually looks better than in the first season for some reason. Stassi has had so much work done that her face looks painful. Katie has gained weight but pretty much looks the same. Scheana looks the same too but a lot skinnier.




I said this awhile back. They all look different from the first season. Scheana and Ariana look mostly the same, but Kirsten, Stassi and Katie have had some work.

ETA: did Scheana get a stylist? She isn't dressing as terribly as before. It was really embarrassing for awhile.


----------



## rockhollow

Aging has not been kind to any of them, but Jaz is the worst. He looks like Lisa and Ken's contemporary.
He just looks so much older than all the rest of the staff.
And I agree with others, always sweaty and greasy - not good!

Even though I can not stand the way he treats Brittany, she is to blame as well. Who in there right mind would move across the country, into that tiny apartment, get that job and then a boob job? Oh, and not forget Jaz's reputation.
She's a pretty girl, but way to desperate.

Tom's song and singing was terrible - don't quit you day job Tom!


----------



## Tbs717

rockhollow said:


> Aging has not been kind to any of them, but Jaz is the worst. He looks like Lisa and Ken's contemporary.
> He just looks so much older than all the rest of the staff.
> And I agree with others, always sweaty and greasy - not good!
> 
> Even though I can not stand the way he treats Brittany, she is to blame as well. Who in there right mind would move across the country, into that tiny apartment, get that job and then a boob job? Oh, and not forget Jaz's reputation.
> She's a pretty girl, but way to desperate.
> 
> Tom's song and singing was terrible - don't quit you day job Tom!


 HAHAHAHAHAHA dying at the comment regarding toms song!!!!!! I completely agree, and the video... Like seriously????? Stop while you're ahead!!!! It was just bad. And Brittany is crazy.. She knows jax rep and thinks he is husband material?!?! I wouldn't want him being the father of my kids!!!


----------



## chowlover2

tbs717 said:


> hahahahahaha dying at the comment regarding toms song!!!!!! I completely agree, and the video... Like seriously????? Stop while you're ahead!!!! It was just bad. And brittany is crazy.. She knows jax rep and thinks he is husband material?!?! I wouldn't want him being the father of my kids!!!




+2!


----------



## junqueprincess

rockhollow said:


> Aging has not been kind to any of them, but Jaz is the worst. He looks like Lisa and Ken's contemporary.
> He just looks so much older than all the rest of the staff.
> And I agree with others, always sweaty and greasy - not good!
> 
> Even though I can not stand the way he treats Brittany, she is to blame as well. Who in there right mind would move across the country, into that tiny apartment, get that job and then a boob job? Oh, and not forget Jaz's reputation.
> She's a pretty girl, but way to desperate.
> 
> Tom's song and singing was terrible - don't quit you day job Tom!




Hilarious!
1.) Jax, Ken and Lisa are contemporaries
2.) Adorable that you think Tom had a day job!


----------



## labelwhore04

Tbs717 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA dying at the comment regarding toms song!!!!!! I completely agree, and the video... Like seriously????? Stop while you're ahead!!!! It was just bad. And Brittany is crazy.. She knows jax rep and thinks he is husband material?!?! I wouldn't want him being the father of my kids!!!



I can't believe i'm saying this but i thought the song was kinda catchy, in like a cheesy way. It kinda reminded me of something the band LMFAO would put out.


----------



## Tbs717

labelwhore04 said:


> I can't believe i'm saying this but i thought the song was kinda catchy, in like a cheesy way. It kinda reminded me of something the band LMFAO would put out.



The beat was catchy, but actually watching the video with weird dildos flying around and listening to the exact words was sooooo  corny !


----------



## caitlin1214

Touch in Public kind of reminds me of Cake by the Ocean by DNCE.

(Though I prefer Cake by the Ocean.)


----------



## girlonthecoast

saira1214 said:


> Maybe roids or drugs? It would explain a lot.


I listened to Kristen on Heather Macdonald's podcast and a viewer asked if Jax looks as sweaty in real life as he does on TV and Kristen said it depends on what kind of supplements he was on which sort of made me scratch my head.


----------



## saira1214

girlonthecoast said:


> I listened to Kristen on Heather Macdonald's podcast and a viewer asked if Jax looks as sweaty in real life as he does on TV and Kristen said it depends on what kind of supplements he was on which sort of made me scratch my head.




Bingo! He's huge and is always looking sweaty and disoriented. It would explain his mood swings and outbursts.


----------



## Tropigal3

Watching the reunion show and have to say, Lala's makeup looks horrid.  Looks like she got into a fist fight, ugh!  That color she's wearing on her cheeks & forehead is awful.


----------



## egak

Tropigal3 said:


> Watching the reunion show and have to say, Lala's makeup looks horrid.  Looks like she got into a fist fight, ugh!  That color she's wearing on her cheeks & forehead is awful.



Agree! it is horrid.


----------



## guccimamma

they all have similar noses, i was distracted by this.


----------



## GoGlam

Tropigal3 said:


> Watching the reunion show and have to say, Lala's makeup looks horrid.  Looks like she got into a fist fight, ugh!  That color she's wearing on her cheeks & forehead is awful.




Yes! They made her look like she was wearing something for Halloween... Too much mauve and purple.  Whoever did her makeup should be banned from lifting a makeup brush!!!


----------



## JNH14

Lala's eye shadow was just horrific...it looked like she painted her eyes pinkish purple...


----------



## labelwhore04

Lala looked soooo bad. She usually looks pretty and fresh. Her hair was a mess, she does not look good with that blonde hair and her makeup was awful.


----------



## sds661

Tropigal3 said:


> Watching the reunion show and have to say, Lala's makeup looks horrid.  Looks like she got into a fist fight, ugh!  That color she's wearing on her cheeks & forehead is awful.


I could not agree more!! Watching now and I thought her face looked like a giant bruise..I had to get on here to see what you ladies had to say about it...&#128541;


----------



## caitlin1214

sds661 said:


> I could not agree more!! Watching now and I thought her face looked like a giant bruise..I had to get on here to see what you ladies had to say about it...&#128541;



Her whole ensemble reminds me of a bruise ... the mauves of her makeup, blue dress and black nails.


----------



## pjhm

GoGlam said:


> Yes! They made her look like she was wearing something for Halloween... Too much mauve and purple.  Whoever did her makeup should be banned from lifting a makeup brush!!!




Agree.


----------



## Bagbug

Finally a place that I remember I can confess...I'm a VanDerPump Rules addict.   I feel I am too old I am more of the House wives age.  But these people for some reason are just more fascinating to watch.  I know last season 2015 they were paid 50K USD an episode.  Does anybody know what they were paid this season 2016? I wonder if I were that dumb at 30? I know we bought our first home at 29 and I was really into Nirvana, but I don't think I was that stupid about marriage Sheena.  Somebody lets talk!!


----------



## Bagbug

Lala looked terrible at the Reunion her complexion and her hair!!!! what happened it looked like I stepped in as her Hair and Make up!


----------



## GoGlam

Bagbug said:


> Finally a place that I remember I can confess...I'm a VanDerPump Rules addict.   I feel I am too old I am more of the House wives age.  But these people for some reason are just more fascinating to watch.  I know last season 2015 they were paid 50K USD an episode.  Does anybody know what they were paid this season 2016? I wonder if I were that dumb at 30? I know we bought our first home at 29 and I was really into Nirvana, but I don't think I was that stupid about marriage Sheena.  Somebody lets talk!!




Where did you hear they each maid 50k an episode? Maybe that's for the cast in total? I highly doubt they're making 500k a year or so each.


----------



## labelwhore04

Bagbug said:


> Finally a place that I remember I can confess...I'm a VanDerPump Rules addict.   I feel I am too old I am more of the House wives age.  But these people for some reason are just more fascinating to watch.  I know last season 2015 they were paid 50K USD an episode.  Does anybody know what they were paid this season 2016? I wonder if I were that dumb at 30? I know we bought our first home at 29 and I was really into Nirvana, but I don't think I was that stupid about marriage Sheena.  Somebody lets talk!!



They're paid 5k per episode, not 50k. I wouldn't be surprised if they're getting atleast 10k per episode this season though.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Bagbug said:


> Finally a place that I remember I can confess...I'm a VanDerPump Rules addict.   I feel I am too old I am more of the House wives age.  But these people for some reason are just more fascinating to watch.


 
I also feel that I'm too old to be watching this show, lol! I'm in my mid-40s but for some reason these 20 & 30-somethings fascinate me. :shame:


----------



## chowlover2

Bagbug said:


> Finally a place that I remember I can confess...I'm a VanDerPump Rules addict.   I feel I am too old I am more of the House wives age.  But these people for some reason are just more fascinating to watch.  I know last season 2015 they were paid 50K USD an episode.  Does anybody know what they were paid this season 2016? I wonder if I were that dumb at 30? I know we bought our first home at 29 and I was really into Nirvana, but I don't think I was that stupid about marriage Sheena.  Somebody lets talk!!




I'm housewife age and the they captivate me too. I think I was through all the excessive drinking by the time I was 28-30. And I worked in a restaurant too. Am amazed at how Scheana wastes time drinking. I'd be thinking about buying a home and starting a family. 

Of all the men, Tom Schwartz is my fav, but no ambition. Katie needs to give him a good, swift kick in the butt.


----------



## caitlin1214

I can't even say I hate watch this like I do with Keeping Up with the Kardashians. I just plain enjoy watching this.


----------



## guccimamma

Bagbug said:


> Finally a place that I remember I can confess...I'm a VanDerPump Rules addict.   I feel I am too old I am more of the House wives age.  But these people for some reason are just more fascinating to watch.  I know last season 2015 they were paid 50K USD an episode.  Does anybody know what they were paid this season 2016? I wonder if I were that dumb at 30? I know we bought our first home at 29 and I was really into Nirvana, but I don't think I was that stupid about marriage Sheena.  Somebody lets talk!!



these people are self absorbed idiots, who got very lucky to be on this show. i hope they are banking their money, because bartending isn't a lifetime profession.

i find it hard to believe that they are over 30, this behavior isn't really acceptable past 23.


----------



## Sassys

Bagbug said:


> Finally a place that I remember I can confess...I'm a VanDerPump Rules addict.   I feel I am too old I am more of the House wives age.  But these people for some reason are just more fascinating to watch.  I know last season 2015 they were paid 50K USD an episode.  Does anybody know what they were paid this season 2016? I wonder if I were that dumb at 30? I know we bought our first home at 29 and I was really into Nirvana, but I don't think I was that stupid about marriage Sheena.  Somebody lets talk!!



No way in hell they make $50K per episode. Not with those dumpy apartments.


----------



## Tropigal3

James is such an immature idiotic pinhead twit.


----------



## Cc1213

Sassys said:


> No way in hell they make $50K per episode. Not with those dumpy apartments.




They make $5K per episode


----------



## pjhm

Andy Cohen drives me crazy. He can't moderate a conversation, lets 2-3 speak at the same time so you can't hear each one, shuts off conversation when it starts to get deep, and focuses on himself. And, I'm not interested in constantly hearing about his political biases.


----------



## caitlin1214

I think someone can be at peace with something, but that thing can still be a trigger for them. That's what I think that's the whole Sandoval/Kristen thing. 

That's how he can say he's at peace with it but then get incredibly pissed off when he's interacting with/talking about her.


----------



## anabanana745

pjhm said:


> Andy Cohen drives me crazy. He can't moderate a conversation, lets 2-3 speak at the same time so you can't hear each one, shuts off conversation when it starts to get deep, and focuses on himself. And, I'm not interested in constantly hearing about his political biases.




It drives me crazy when he makes these faces and acts like he is "keeping everyone in line" while in fact he is just instigating fights lol


----------



## Cc1213

anabanana745 said:


> It drives me crazy when he makes these faces and acts like he is "keeping everyone in line" while in fact he is just instigating fights lol




So glad someone mentioned this. I could hardly understand the reunion show, what with the cast endlessly interrupting each other.


----------



## beachgirl38

I still cannot believe anyone let Lala get in front of a camera with that hair/makeup!  She is beautiful, but the blonde is not flattering, she looks better with the ombre look.  And yes, the makeup was horrible!!  She was silvery/bronze, she looked like "tin man"!  That was the worst makeup job I have ever seen! 

As others are talking about, I am mid-40s and love these shows.  They are my guilty escapes from every day life.  I love real housewives too.  I need mindless shows after a busy day at work/with kids.


----------



## caitlin1214

My brother once said he likes the Real Housewives franchise and shows where they're "thisclose to throwing drinks at each other" and I think Vanderpump Rules falls under the same category.

I like them, too.


----------



## JNH14

GirlieShoppe said:


> I also feel that I'm too old to be watching this show, lol! I'm in my mid-40s but for some reason these 20 & 30-somethings fascinate me. :shame:






I'm in my early 60's and I love watching these shows because they're like a train wreck! I was teaching at 21 and had my own home by 25. I've also lived in LA twice and these idiots have nothing to show for themselves except for Lisa V.


----------



## JNH14

Tropigal3 said:


> James is such an immature idiotic pinhead twit.


 


I just don't get the attraction he holds for Kristen and Lala...he's a loser with a mom that is equally so!


----------



## cdtracing

JNH14 said:


> I just don't get the attraction he holds for Kristen and Lala...he's a loser with a mom that is equally so!



+1000!  I don't get the attraction, period.  He's rude & obnoxious, a douche bag & a loser.  He's skinny & extremely unattractive.  I don't see why anyone would give him the time of day!


----------



## Bagbug

TMZ reported in 2015 that they were paid 50K each.  I was trolling Instagram and I didn't see pictures of the dumpy apartments. I think they are at SUR for filming only.  I live in WLA and those are some butt fugly apartments. Totally agree.  Remember when Jax filled his RX last season and they filled Alaprazolam (generic Xanax) and not his pain killers?  YOU SWEAT if you take a lot and drink. Those Bravoleberty's will disapear into oblivion like the rest of them. I hope they are investing wisely.


----------



## cdtracing

JNH14 said:


> *I'm in my early 60's and I love watching these shows because they're like a train wreck! *I was teaching at 21 and had my own home by 25. I've also lived in LA twice and *these idiots have nothing to show for themselves except for Lisa V.*



I'm 60 & this show is definitely a train wreck.  At their age, I had my own home, a career, & a child.  They still live & act like they're in their 20's living in a sorority or fraternity in college. They have nothing to show for themselves & are all banking on VPRules to launch them into a celebrity career.  None of them have any talent to speak of.  And I can't believe they are paid 50k as TMZ reported.  They're definitely over paid if it's true.


----------



## Sassys

Bagbug said:


> TMZ reported in 2015 that they were paid 50K each.  I was trolling Instagram and I didn't see pictures of the dumpy apartments. I think they are at SUR for filming only.  I live in WLA and those are some butt fugly apartments. Totally agree.  Remember when Jax filled his RX last season and they filled Alaprazolam (generic Xanax) and not his pain killers?  YOU SWEAT if you take a lot and drink. Those Bravoleberty's will disapear into oblivion like the rest of them. I hope they are investing wisely.



50K an episode, yet they are flying coach? No, not buying it. No thirty year old have such tacky cheap apartments, that make 50K an episode. You might have read they make 50K a season. This show is not even that popular like the housewives. None of them have endorsement deals out side of the show. Unless you watch the show, no one knows who these people are.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> 50K an episode, yet they are flying coach? No, not buying it. No thirty year olds have such tacky cheap apartments, that make 50K an episode.



but uh, what does coach have to do with it?  The CEO of my company flies coach while he can afford to fly private or damn near buy his own plane.  They might be on a NBC/Bravo trip and they put them in Coach


----------



## Sassys

TMZ reports that the cast &#8212; excluding Lisa Vanderpump, of course &#8212; made only $5K for the entire first season. With the first season totaling 10 episodes, that means the cast was making only $500 per episode, which is basically nothing.
http://www.wetpaint.com/how-much-does-cast-make-839151/

How Much Does the Vanderpump Rules Cast Make?

Now in its third season, Vanderpump Rules is one of Bravo&#8217;s biggest hits. So when TMZ reported just how little the stars were making, it definitely took us by surprise.


TMZ reports that the cast &#8212; excluding Lisa Vanderpump, of course &#8212; made only $5K for the entire first season. With the first season totaling 10 episodes, that means the cast was making only $500 per episode, which is basically nothing. Of course when the ratings went through the roof, negotiations began in the hopes of a raise.

The cast was looking to get more money and first class seats on flights. Bravo was able to up the ante in terms of money, giving them $3K per episode in Season 2 and $5K per episode in Season 3, but it looks like they&#8217;re still stuck traveling with the common folk. The site reports that much of the cast thinks the network won&#8217;t upgrade their flight status because there&#8217;s a threat of them losing their &#8220;working class charm.&#8221; While most of the cast are trying to branch out into their own businesses, they are still playing servers and bartenders on the show.

Hopefully things keep getting better for the cast if (and when) Season 4 happens. Not only is Vanderpump Rules one of Bravo&#8217;s biggest ratings-getters, it&#8217;s also one of the most buzziest shows on social media. And, as always, more drama should equate to more dough.

*Source: TMZ*


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> but uh, what does coach have to do with it?  The CEO of my company flies coach while he can afford to fly private or damn near buy his own plane.  They might be on a NBC/Bravo trip and they put them in Coach



Not buying they make $50K an episode. You don't live in apartments like that making $650K a year. Not possible. Your CEO is nuts, to fly coach.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Not buying they make $50K an episode. You don't live in apartments like that making $650K a year. Not possible. Your CEO is nuts, to fly coach.



why?


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> why?



Why what?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Why what?



nuts for flying coach?


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> nuts for flying coach?



Because I think a CEO flying coach is nuts. VP's in my company fly business, I can only imagine what the Presidents, CEO and people on his level fly. I wish I would be a CEO flying coach.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Because I think a CEO flying coach is nuts. VP's in my company fly business, I can only imagine what the Presidents, CEO and people on his level fly. I wish I would be a CEO flying coach.



his company, his money, his choice.  

That's why we get hefty bonuses.  But trust and believe, he flies first/premier on transcon

His thought - its a seat.  we will all get there at the same time


----------



## JNH14

Duh, I didn't even know that SUR stood for Sexy Unique Restaurant...
http://www.therichest.com/expensive...he-cast-members-of-vanderpump-rules/?view=all


Don't even know if this is accurate...but there's been a lot of discussion.


----------



## JNH14

http://tamaratattles.com/2016/02/17/vanderpump-rules-cast-salaries-in-danger-of-being-outed/


A more recent article...


----------



## DC-Cutie

JNH14 said:


> Duh, I didn't even know that SUR stood for Sexy Unique Restaurant...
> http://www.therichest.com/expensive...he-cast-members-of-vanderpump-rules/?view=all
> 
> 
> Don't even know if this is accurate...but there's been a lot of discussion.



that's interesting if true.

Random question - was Katie in some sort of accident?  I  noticed her mouth/chin area has scaring


----------



## cdtracing

Sassys said:


> TMZ reports that the cast  excluding Lisa Vanderpump, of course  made only $5K for the entire first season. With the first season totaling 10 episodes, that means the cast was making only $500 per episode, which is basically nothing.
> http://www.wetpaint.com/how-much-does-cast-make-839151/
> 
> How Much Does the Vanderpump Rules Cast Make?
> 
> Now in its third season, Vanderpump Rules is one of Bravos biggest hits. So when TMZ reported just how little the stars were making, it definitely took us by surprise.
> 
> 
> TMZ reports that the cast  excluding Lisa Vanderpump, of course  made only $5K for the entire first season. With the first season totaling 10 episodes, that means the cast was making only $500 per episode, which is basically nothing. Of course when the ratings went through the roof, negotiations began in the hopes of a raise.
> 
> The cast was looking to get more money and first class seats on flights. Bravo was able to up the ante in terms of money, giving them $3K per episode in Season 2 and $5K per episode in Season 3, but it looks like theyre still stuck traveling with the common folk. The site reports that much of the cast thinks the network wont upgrade their flight status because theres a threat of them losing their working class charm. While most of the cast are trying to branch out into their own businesses, they are still playing servers and bartenders on the show.
> 
> Hopefully things keep getting better for the cast if (and when) Season 4 happens. Not only is Vanderpump Rules one of Bravos biggest ratings-getters, its also one of the most buzziest shows on social media. And, as always, more drama should equate to more dough.
> 
> *Source: TMZ*



This makes more sense.  50k an episode is insane.  And I still don't think people who make 50k a year are going to live in the crappy apartments they live in.  I can still see why they would fly coach, especially on Bravo's dime.  Not that it really matters....free plane fare for a trip is still free airfare.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> his company, his money, his choice.
> 
> That's why we get hefty bonuses.  But trust and believe, he flies first/premier on transcon
> 
> *His thought - its a seat.  we will all get there at the same time*



:lolots: I believe that was a line in Snakes on a Plane. You know damn well that is a bullsh$t response lol


----------



## guccimamma

i don't want to watch knowing the waitstaff is really making big money.  

they aren't the housewives, their show is based upon bartending/waiting tables, and the reality of doing this in your 30s in LA. they are all basically replaceable employees, and i'm sure hundreds of eager men/women of equally mediocre talent would take their place and be happy to bring as much drama.

i say pay them scale.


----------



## Sassys

guccimamma said:


> i don't want to watch knowing the waitstaff is really making big money.
> 
> they aren't the housewives, their show is based upon bartending/waiting tables, and the reality of doing this in your 30s in LA. *they are all basically replaceable employees*, and i'm sure hundreds of eager men/women of equally mediocre talent would take their place and be happy to bring as much drama.
> 
> i say pay them scale.



Kristen doesn't work at Sur and is still on the show; so they aren't that easily replaceable. I am sure Lisa has no say over it either. If the article above said Tom signed a 5yr contract, then they are not replaceable.


----------



## guccimamma

Sassys said:


> Kristen doesn't work at Sur and is still on the show; so they aren't that easily replaceable. I am sure Lisa has no say over it either. If the article above said Tom signed a 5yr contract, then they are not replaceable.



so it's just another scripted show, too bad.


----------



## Bagbug

Okay. I heard it wrong when I did, last season.  50k a year.  So no increases?  I didn't mean to be a s**t stirrer.  But I love the show.  They still are a mess to watch.


----------



## pjhm

I don't see how Vanderpump Rules can be renewed, they are out of story lines and Jax is getting too old to be considered funny or cool, just an overgrown loser-kind of sad, actually.


----------



## susieserb

So our little Scheana is a dope toker to the nth degree..disappointing considering her DH.

http://perezhilton.com/2016-04-19-scheana-shay-vanderpump-rules-marijuana-lawsuit#disqus_thread


----------



## cdtracing

susieserb said:


> So our little Scheana is a dope toker to the nth degree..disappointing considering her DH.
> 
> http://perezhilton.com/2016-04-19-scheana-shay-vanderpump-rules-marijuana-lawsuit#disqus_thread



Sad but no surprise.  I would bet she's not the only one either.  I'm convinced some of the cast do more than drink & smoke a little weed.


----------



## girlonthecoast

DC-Cutie said:


> that's interesting if true.
> 
> Random question - was Katie in some sort of accident?  I  noticed her mouth/chin area has scaring


I saw an interview with Katie, it might have been on Watch What Happens Live, when she said she fell through a skylight and sustained significant injuries like a broken arm so that might explain the scarring.


----------



## susieserb

cdtracing said:


> Sad but no surprise.  I would bet she's not the only one either.  I'm convinced some of the cast do more than drink & smoke a little weed.


Can you just say LA? with every fiber of my being I think the drug use is so insane that the average person can not wrap their brain around the craziness.


----------



## cdtracing

susieserb said:


> Can you just say LA? with every fiber of my being I think the drug use is so insane that the average person can not wrap their brain around the craziness.



It's not just LA, Susieserb.  I have sons...25 & 19.  The drug consumption by people in their age group is mind boggling...& I'm not just talking pot.  This generation is into Ecstacy/Molly, acid, coke, mushrooms, meth, Xanax, & all kinds of pharmaceuticals.  I grew up in the 60's & early 70's & drug use today seems to be more rampant & the drugs more dangerous than what was back in the day.  This generations is into "Me & Now" & don't really think about the future.  It's all about feeling good & partying today.  And it doesn't help that a lot of the music entertainers that these kids admire promote smoking pot & drug use as cool.  The behaviors of the VPR cast are no different....hence why they're still working in a restaurant with little to show & no serious plan for gaining marketable job skill for the future.  They just wing it.  This generation has no real work ethic & feel all they need to do is show up & collect a paycheck.  This bunch is just too stupid to keep it hidden.  Someone was bound to get caught & I'm sure more will follow.


----------



## Sassys

*Vanderpump Rules Stars Katie Maloney and Tom Schwartz Are Married!

Vanderpump Rules has served up another wedding! 

Katie Maloney and Tom Schwartz, who star on the Bravo reality series, have tied the knot, a rep for the couple confirmed to PEOPLE. 

Maloney and Schwartz said their nuptials in front of guests at a venue in Northern California on Wednesday evening. 

The newlyweds are the second couple on the series to say, "I do." In 2014,Scheana (Marie) Shaywed her longtime boyfriend Michael Shay on July 27 in a televised wedding. 

Schwartz proposed to his longtime girlfriend in July 2015 with a "2 carat pear shape champagne diamond in 14 karat rose gold". 

The couple will appear in the upcoming fifth season of the show, which highlights the drama between the staff at SUR Restaurant in West Hollywood.

http://www.people.com/article/vanderpump-rules-katie-maloney-tom-schwartz-married*


----------



## CeeJay

cdtracing said:


> It's not just LA, Susieserb.  I have sons...25 & 19.  The drug consumption by people in their age group is mind boggling...& I'm not just talking pot.  This generation is into Ecstacy/Molly, acid, coke, mushrooms, meth, Xanax, & all kinds of pharmaceuticals.  I grew up in the 60's & early 70's & drug use today seems to be more rampant & the drugs more dangerous than what was back in the day.  This generations is into "Me & Now" & don't really think about the future.  It's all about feeling good & partying today.  And it doesn't help that a lot of the music entertainers that these kids admire promote smoking pot & drug use as cool.  The behaviors of the VPR cast are no different....hence why they're still working in a restaurant with little to show & no serious plan for gaining marketable job skill for the future.  They just wing it.  This generation has no real work ethic & feel all they need to do is show up & collect a paycheck.  This bunch is just too stupid to keep it hidden.  Someone was bound to get caught & I'm sure more will follow.



Could not agree with this more!  Plus, don't think that kids in very remote places can't get their hands on some pretty serious stuff .. especially Heroin (it's epic in Alaska and remote parts of the Southwest!).  While living in a large metropolis does provide (unfortunately) a good opportunity for access, as *cdtracing* notes .. it's really about the people.  I have had the opportunity to meet many young folks who are hard working and want to achieve something in their lives; it's these kids on the show that are the vapid boneheads who make the others ones look bad .. sad.  I can't tell you how many of the folks I've met say that can't stand the Kardashian/Jenner clan because they believe it makes them look bad.


----------



## TC1

Sassys said:


> *Vanderpump Rules Stars Katie Maloney and Tom Schwartz Are Married!
> 
> Vanderpump Rules has served up another wedding!
> 
> Katie Maloney and Tom Schwartz, who star on the Bravo reality series, have tied the knot, a rep for the couple confirmed to PEOPLE.
> 
> Maloney and Schwartz said their nuptials in front of guests at a venue in Northern California on Wednesday evening.
> 
> The newlyweds are the second couple on the series to say, "I do." In 2014,Scheana (Marie) Shaywed her longtime boyfriend Michael Shay on July 27 in a televised wedding.
> 
> Schwartz proposed to his longtime girlfriend in July 2015 with a "2 carat pear shape champagne diamond in 14 karat rose gold".
> 
> The couple will appear in the upcoming fifth season of the show, which highlights the drama between the staff at SUR Restaurant in West Hollywood.
> 
> http://www.people.com/article/vanderpump-rules-katie-maloney-tom-schwartz-married*


Married on a Wednesday?, must have been the only night she could book off from SUR.


----------



## Nahreen

I wonder if they will show the wedding on tv? I doubt it will be such extravagant as Schaenas unless Bravo pays this one too.


----------



## Longchamp

susieserb said:


> So our little Scheana is a dope toker to the nth degree..disappointing considering her DH.
> 
> http://perezhilton.com/2016-04-19-scheana-shay-vanderpump-rules-marijuana-lawsuit#disqus_thread



This quote had me most confused from the article.

To make matters worse, the plaintiff also says Eddie Cibrian's former mistress has obnoxiously loud parties, and doesn't do a good job of cleaning up after her cat.

Who is Eddie'a former mistress?  Wasn't brandy  his wife?


----------



## chowlover2

Longchamp said:


> This quote had me most confused from the article.
> 
> To make matters worse, the plaintiff also says Eddie Cibrian's former mistress has obnoxiously loud parties, and doesn't do a good job of cleaning up after her cat.
> 
> Who is Eddie'a former mistress?  Wasn't brandy  his wife?



Scheana slept with Eddie too.


----------



## Longchamp

chowlover2 said:


> Scheana slept with Eddie too.


Yes!  I forgot.


----------



## susieserb

I'm reading cdtracing and CeeJay responses JUST NOW; what almost 4 months later? (I blame the forum rehaul).  

Like cdtracing I too experienced the 70's and early 80's with a degree of "entertainment".  I tell friends today,  if the crap that's available now, was available then I might not be here to comment.  Very scary stuff.  Time to talk to my Uni.


----------



## pinky7129

So apparently Mike Shay stole money from Scheanna and is missing...


http://www.cosmopolitan.com/enterta...ump-rules-mike-shay-missing/?src=socialflowTW


----------



## GoGlam

pinky7129 said:


> So apparently Mike Shay stole money from Scheanna and is missing...
> 
> 
> http://www.cosmopolitan.com/enterta...ump-rules-mike-shay-missing/?src=socialflowTW



Don't do drugs, kids


----------



## DiorT

Some girl called Sheana out for throwing Shay under the bus for a storyline. Told girl if she went along she could be on the show.  Shays been sober since New Years.


----------



## DiorT

Didn't realize but premier is tomorrow.  Perfect timing for a made up story to bring the ratings.


----------



## DiorT

Scheana and the blue contacts.  Lol.  Tom Sanoval's highlights.  Another lol.


----------



## purseinsanity

cdtracing said:


> It's not just LA, Susieserb.  I have sons...25 & 19.  The drug consumption by people in their age group is mind boggling...& I'm not just talking pot.  This generation is into Ecstacy/Molly, acid, coke, mushrooms, meth, Xanax, & all kinds of pharmaceuticals.  I grew up in the 60's & early 70's & drug use today seems to be more rampant & the drugs more dangerous than what was back in the day.  This generations is into "Me & Now" & don't really think about the future.  It's all about feeling good & partying today.  And it doesn't help that a lot of the music entertainers that these kids admire promote smoking pot & drug use as cool.  The behaviors of the VPR cast are no different....hence why they're still working in a restaurant with little to show & no serious plan for gaining marketable job skill for the future.  They just wing it.  This generation has no real work ethic & feel all they need to do is show up & collect a paycheck.  This bunch is just too stupid to keep it hidden.  Someone was bound to get caught & I'm sure more will follow.


It's scary having kids nowadays.  Ever since they legalized "medical" marijuana, I feel like I'm getting high just walking down the street!  I can smell it everywhere.  People come into my office reeking of it, and acting in ways where it's clear they're using other things.


----------



## imgg

DiorT said:


> Scheana and the blue contacts.  Lol.  Tom Sanoval's highlights.  Another lol.


Looks like a totally different person.  She has some issues.


----------



## purseinsanity

Tom Sandoval's highlights are absolutely ridiculous and I didn't recognize Brittany at first.


----------



## sdkitty

I don't watch Vanderpump rules but have a question.  I've seen Lisa on WWHL - she was on last night.  I think she's pretty but was curious about her age.  With those lips, I thought she might be a quite old woman with a lot of PS.  I was guessing maybe 70.  I googled her and it says she's 56.  Really?  Does that seem right?


----------



## chowlover2

purseinsanity said:


> Tom Sandoval's highlights are absolutely ridiculous and I didn't recognize Brittany at first.


The haircut looks awful too. It's obvious he's trying to grow a man bun-UGGH!


----------



## Sassys

sdkitty said:


> I don't watch Vanderpump rules but have a question.  I've seen Lisa on WWHL - she was on last night.  I think she's pretty but was curious about her age.  With those lips, I thought she might be a quite old woman with a lot of PS.  I was guessing maybe 70.  I googled her and it says she's 56.  Really?  Does that seem right?



Can't lie about your age in this day and age. I recall in season one, when the show first started she said she was 50, so yes, 56 is right.


----------



## Sassys

I had to stop watching after 10min. These people are so pathetic. Damn near 40yrs old and act like teenagers nd live in apartments that look like dorm rooms


----------



## TC1

Brittany looks like she gained at least 30 lbs, in her interviews she is almost unrecognizeable. Scheena got a VERY obvious nose job..and coloured contacts?, they all try so hard. Tom Sandoval and his gross litle pony tail?. ew. They all need to grow up.
Lisa has to be about 70. LOL to it saying 56 online.


----------



## chowlover2

So I guess Stassi is back full-time???


----------



## TC1

chowlover2 said:


> So I guess Stassi is back full-time???


 Yup!!, no way was she missing the limelight. She's in the intro credits front and centre.


----------



## sdkitty

Sassys said:


> Can't lie about your age in this day and age. I recall in season one, when the show first started she said she was 50, so yes, 56 is right.


thanks....I was thinking she might be like a Joan Rivers.....Maybe she'd look more her age if her lips weren't overdone IMO


----------



## TC1

In the scene at SUR when she was giving James crap...she looked like a fricken wax figure with way overdone lips. If she's indeed 56 she looks horrible for her age, IMO


----------



## sdkitty

TC1 said:


> In the scene at SUR when she was giving James crap...she looked like a fricken wax figure with way overdone lips. If she's indeed 56 she looks horrible for her age, IMO


I know....it's a shame because she's pretty but in her case maybe the PS made her look older instead of younger


----------



## purseinsanity

chowlover2 said:


> The haircut looks awful too. It's obvious he's trying to grow a man bun-UGGH!


Maybe he was a Samurai for Halloween?


----------



## labelwhore04

TC1 said:


> Brittany looks like she gained at least 30 lbs, in her interviews she is almost unrecognizeable. Scheena got a VERY obvious nose job..and coloured contacts?, they all try so hard. Tom Sandoval and his gross litle pony tail?. ew. They all need to grow up.
> Lisa has to be about 70. LOL to it saying 56 online.



Brittany, Katie and Stassi all look like they've gained weight. Scheana looks great, her nose job is really well done. James and Lala are obnoxious as usual.


----------



## Cc1213

So many thoughts. But first: Lisa is 56. She's a smoker, which is why her skin looks awful.

I didn't think it was possible for this cast to get any trashier, but my goodness, they are all so gross! I don't know if I can do it anymore.


----------



## sunshinesash

Jax: once a liar, always a liar!


TC1 said:


> In the scene at SUR when she was giving James crap...she looked like a fricken wax figure with way overdone lips. If she's indeed 56 she looks horrible for her age, IMO


Agree, but I've never thought she was pretty or attractive, despite my greatest efforts to try and find something redeeming about her face. PS certainly ruined any 'human' look to her.


----------



## luckylove

Cc1213 said:


> So many thoughts. But first: Lisa is 56. She's a smoker, which is why her skin looks awful.
> 
> I didn't think it was possible for this cast to get any trashier, but my goodness, they are all so gross! I don't know if I can do it anymore.



Lisa really does look quite a bit older than she claims to be. Perhaps she would look better with less make up. For some reason, her make up artist seems to put on 3 more layers than Lisa needs! I completely agree with you about the cast too!! More disgusting and trashy than ever.


----------



## DiorT

Lisa's eyelashes are horrible. Whoever put them on her did a bad job...they look like they are always flopping off and hanging off the edge.


----------



## TC1

The only thing Jax could come up with a storyline for his TV time is his girl hooking up with Kristen?, which of course is fabricated..but if it wasn't..still..no one cares. Booooring.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

sunshinesash said:


> Jax: once a liar, always a liar!
> 
> Agree, but I've never thought she was pretty or attractive, despite my greatest efforts to try and find something redeeming about her face. PS certainly ruined any 'human' look to her.


What is PS??


----------



## Megs

Designerhbgirl said:


> What is PS??


Plastic surgery


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Megs said:


> Plastic surgery



Oh gosh, I should have figured that out! Thanks


----------



## sunshinesash

luckylove said:


> Lisa really does look quite a bit older than she claims to be. .


Makeup or not, she's botched her face beyond reprieve. The old bat is doomed/10


TC1 said:


> The only thing Jax could come up with a storyline for his TV time is his girl hooking up with Kristen?, which of course is fabricated..but if it wasn't..still..no one cares. Booooring.


Yep, his transparent, desperate attempt at a storyline screams #attentionwhore 

VanderpumpRules: The more things change, the more they stay the same.


----------



## rockhollow

You know, if all those servers were in their 20's, I'd be ok with the crazy way they party, but good lord - they are all way to old to be acting that way.
Wouldn't you grow tired of that life?
Poor Jaz - he looks like a middle aged used car sales man - and his storyline - spreading rumours about his live-in girlfriend - WTF?  He must be proud of his career - not!

And please Tom, not a man-bun!!!!!
This is one hair style for men that must stop - it looks bad on all men.

Lisa is really looking long in the tooth. I really like Lisa, she's got a style going for herself, and it works.
But sadly, there comes a time when you need to accept that you are an older women, and more PS is not going to help or change that. She's starting to get the wax look to her face. And those false eyelashes are doing her no favours. As mentioned, it does look like they are almost falling off and she has to keep batting her eyes to keep them on.


----------



## sunshinesash

rockhollow said:


> Poor Jaz - he looks like a middle aged used car sales man
> 
> And please Tom, not a man-bun!!!!!
> This is one hair style for men that must stop - it looks bad on all men.


LMAO he really DOES look like a used car salesman!! Spot on 

However, I have to disagree about man-buns! Maybe Tom can't pull it off, but Lord knows I love me a man-bun...so sexy! Different strokes for different folks, right?


----------



## rockhollow

sunshinesash said:


> LMAO he really DOES look like a used car salesman!! Spot on
> 
> However, I have to disagree about man-buns! Maybe Tom can't pull it off, but Lord knows I love me a man-bun...so sexy! Different strokes for different folks, right?



LOL at your love of the man-bun - thank goodness someone loves them, I'd like to cut everyone one off I see. Viva la difference!


----------



## rockhollow

I wonder how Ken's doing. I thought we see him for sure with Lisa, they are usually attached at the hip.
Maybe next week.
What about the son? Is he on this season?
There were so many people in the picture of the beginning this year.


----------



## cdtracing

rockhollow said:


> *Poor Jaz - he looks like a middle aged used car sales man - and his storyline - spreading rumours about his live-in girlfriend - WTF?*


  He does has that swarmy used car salesman look going for him!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

My sister is in the restaurant business and she met up with the former manager of one of Lisa's restaurants.  Anyway, he said the show is a joke in the sense that none of the cast "are as douchey as they look on tv", so maybe there's hope.  He also said Ken does EVERYTHING and that Lisa is hardly ever at the restaurants.  He said Ken is the brains of the operation and a brilliant businessman.  They make Ken look like a geriatric kook with all the animals and as if Lisa does everything.  The power of tv!


----------



## cdtracing

purseinsanity said:


> My sister is in the restaurant business and she met up with the former manager of one of Lisa's restaurants.  Anyway, he said the show is a joke in the sense that none of the cast "are as douchey as they look on tv", so maybe there's hope.  He also said Ken does EVERYTHING and that Lisa is hardly ever at the restaurants.  He said Ken is the brains of the operation and a brilliant businessman.  They make Ken look like a geriatric kook with all the animals and as if Lisa does everything.  The power of tv!



That's an interesting perspective. Nice to know.  I always wondered if Ken was the brains & power behind it all.


----------



## pinky7129

I feel bad for Brittany. Jax is ruining her and her body.


----------



## ScottyGal

I love how much Lisa cares for dogs. If I had the resources and a restaurant of my own (or my own business of any kind) I would definitely help raise awareness, hold fundraisers, etc.


----------



## ScottyGal

$4000-6000 for a photographer? Wtf?


----------



## Sassys

_Lee said:


> $4000-6000 for a photographer? Wtf?



Sounds normal to me. How much do you think a photographer cost?


----------



## Sassys

pinky7129 said:


> I feel bad for Brittany. Jax is ruining her and her body.



How? I don't really follow this show (only watch when I can't reach the remote). Some of you say she put on a lot of weight; did Jax force her to eat crappy food?


----------



## pinky7129

Sassys said:


> How? I don't really follow this show (only watch when I can't reach the remote). Some of you say she put on a lot of weight; did Jax force her to eat crappy food?



She put on weight but how much I don't know. But you can tell. 

I'm sure stress with him claiming she got a gift from down under from Kristin and his overall jaxness puts her under dress. 

Also dating overall causes women to gain weight


----------



## ScottyGal

Sassys said:


> Sounds normal to me. How much do you think a photographer cost?


The going rate (several of my friends as well as myself and fiancé are planning weddings at the moment) we have found in Glasgow seems to be about ~£1000-2000.

The average cost in the UK was £1520 in 2015: http://www.yourperfectweddingphotographer.co.uk/article/average-cost-wedding-photography-uk-2015/


----------



## Sassys

_Lee said:


> The going rate (several of my friends as well as myself and fiancé are planning weddings at the moment) we have found in Glasgow seems to be about ~£1000-2000.
> 
> The average cost in the UK was £1520 in 2015: http://www.yourperfectweddingphotographer.co.uk/article/average-cost-wedding-photography-uk-2015/



Nope, they live in LA. Sounds right to me. NYC prices are the same


----------



## ScottyGal

Sassys said:


> Nope, they live in LA. Sounds right to me. NYC prices are the same


Jeez! Well, I suppose living somewhere so gorgeous comes at a premium - beautiful weather, lovely beaches, city etc . As for NYC, I'm just back from there and appreciate that most things there come with the big city pricetag (similar to London!).


----------



## TC1

I really hope this whole season isn't Lisa scolding James and threatening to fire him...and then doing nothing. So far 2 episodes in and 2 "I'm not going to put up with this James" conversations.


----------



## imgg

pinky7129 said:


> I feel bad for Brittany. Jax is ruining her and her body.


I was thinking the same thing, but Britney did choose to go through with the ridiculous boob job.  She looked better before.

My pet peeve is when people say things like I changed my whole like for him.  No you made a choice and you knew what type of guy he was, so no sympathy here.


----------



## JNH14

It doesn't matter which Bravo show you watch, Real Housewives, Vanderpump Rules, Below Deck; they're ALL train wrecks. It's hard to believe they can find this many trashy people to have TV programs about with no intrinsic virtue. It's all just shock value....


----------



## Deco

Sassys said:


> How? I don't really follow this show (*only watch when I can't reach the remote*). Some of you say she put on a lot of weight; did Jax force her to eat crappy food?


----------



## Cc1213

I kinda got the sads when Katie was gloating about her internship with Lisa.

At first, I got the sads because all I could think was, "wtf? You're thirty! Internships are for children," but then I got the real sads because I realized that yes, Katie is thirty and still serving, therefore her internship for Lisa Vanderpump truly is the height of her "career."


----------



## GoGlam

Cc1213 said:


> I kinda got the sads when Katie was gloating about her internship with Lisa.
> 
> At first, I got the sads because all I could think was, "wtf? You're thirty! Internships are for children," but then I got the real sads because I realized that yes, Katie is thirty and still serving, therefore her internship for Lisa Vanderpump truly is the height of her "career."



We need servers, bus drivers, waste management, interns, etc--regardless of age--in society.


----------



## Cc1213

GoGlam said:


> We need servers, bus drivers, waste management, interns, etc--regardless of age--in society.



Touché


----------



## Ajx

GoGlam said:


> We need servers, bus drivers, waste management, interns, etc--regardless of age--in society.



Yes, this. Nobody should ever be ashamed for earning an honest dollar. Especially when they earn those dollars doing jobs other people have the fortune to opt out of. 

But isn't she getting paid $30/hr to intern for Lisa? Or did I hear that wrong?


----------



## Cc1213

Ajx said:


> Yes, this. Nobody should ever be ashamed for earning an honest dollar. Especially when they earn those dollars doing jobs other people have the fortune to opt out of.
> 
> But isn't she getting paid $30/hr to intern for Lisa? Or did I hear that wrong?



I think so! And I think what bugs me is just a douchey these kids are...I guess I am taking it out on them wherever I can!


----------



## Ajx

Cc1213 said:


> I think so! And I think what bugs me is just a douchey these kids are...I guess I am taking it out on them wherever I can!



Haha! I know how you feel. I find myself yelling at the screen waaaay too much when I watch this show!


----------



## Sassys

Cc1213 said:


> I think so! And I think what bugs me is just a *douchey these kids are.*..I guess I am taking it out on them wherever I can!



They are all in their 30's


----------



## Nahreen

I think Bettany is a clever girl and is on this show just like the others to get 5 min in the spotlight and make some money. She gave Jax a story line and got herself some new boobs without having to pay. 


Ariana and Tom annoys me big time. I find them toxic and boring. I bet they were doing more than kissing when he was still with Kristen. They will never admit it because they don't want to portray themselves in such negative light. It suits their purpose that Kristen is the only guilty party. They certainly can't let go of old stuff.


----------



## Cc1213

Sassys said:


> They are all in their 30's



But they act like children!


----------



## labelwhore04

GoGlam said:


> We need servers, bus drivers, waste management, interns, etc--regardless of age--in society.



What's funny is that in my city(Toronto), bus drivers and waste management people are some of the best jobs (well paid, job security, pension plans, etc). There is high competition to work for our transit system and other city jobs. Some of those guys are making over 100k. They may not be glamorous jobs but they pay well.

In regards to these Sur "kids," it's not sad that they're servers, what's sad is they're in their 30's and still trying to be the next Angelina Jolie/Brad Pitt and make it in Hollywood. At some point you just have to realize that it's not gonna happen and try to achieve a more realistic dream/career. I mean they got lucky with the show and i'm sure they're making a decent amount right now with their social media stuff, appearances, etc but that will die down and then they will be left with nothing. I remember at first when Scheana was trying to be a singer and comparing herself to Britney Spears and it was so cringeworthy, she was terrible! There's a difference between people who go into the arts because they have a genuine passion for it, and people who go into it because they just want to be famous. The sur crew is in the latter, which makes it pathetic.


----------



## GoGlam

labelwhore04 said:


> What's funny is that in my city(Toronto), bus drivers and waste management people are some of the best jobs (well paid, job security, pension plans, etc). There is high competition to work for our transit system and other city jobs. Some of those guys are making over 100k. They may not be glamorous jobs but they pay well.
> 
> In regards to these Sur "kids," it's not sad that they're servers, what's sad is they're in their 30's and still trying to be the next Angelina Jolie/Brad Pitt and make it in Hollywood. At some point you just have to realize that it's not gonna happen and try to achieve a more realistic dream/career. I mean they got lucky with the show and i'm sure they're making a decent amount right now with their social media stuff, appearances, etc but that will die down and then they will be left with nothing. I remember at first when Scheana was trying to be a singer and comparing herself to Britney Spears and it was so cringeworthy, she was terrible! There's a difference between people who go into the arts because they have a genuine passion for it, and people who go into it because they just want to be famous. The sur crew is in the latter, which makes it pathetic.



That is good news to me.  A lot of people in those professions work harder than many I've come across in the corporate world with high salaries.


----------



## TC1

^^ they also have some of the best pension plans!!


----------



## rockhollow

labelwhore04 said:


> What's funny is that in my city(Toronto), bus drivers and waste management people are some of the best jobs (well paid, job security, pension plans, etc). There is high competition to work for our transit system and other city jobs. Some of those guys are making over 100k. They may not be glamorous jobs but they pay well.
> 
> In regards to these Sur "kids," it's not sad that they're servers, what's sad is they're in their 30's and still trying to be the next Angelina Jolie/Brad Pitt and make it in Hollywood. At some point you just have to realize that it's not gonna happen and try to achieve a more realistic dream/career. I mean they got lucky with the show and i'm sure they're making a decent amount right now with their social media stuff, appearances, etc but that will die down and then they will be left with nothing. I remember at first when Scheana was trying to be a singer and comparing herself to Britney Spears and it was so cringeworthy, she was terrible! There's a difference between people who go into the arts because they have a genuine passion for it, and people who go into it because they just want to be famous. The sur crew is in the latter, which makes it pathetic.


 

I'm sure they same of the crew from Sur are getting a bit of work hosting things, but you don't hear of them having any acting gigs. Not everyone is going to Brad/Angie, but there are many, many other parts, and I'm sure if anyone from Sur were in them, we'd have heard about it.
Doesn't Tom's girl think she a comedian? Last season wasn't she going on about attending workshops or something. Not only is she about as funny as a bag of rocks, there had been no talk of her going to clubs trying to make it.
Even Tom has dropped his music career (and calling that pathetic song last season a career is generous)
saying there was too much conflict with his work at Sur.
I really don't know what a lot of them will do when their careers at Sur are over.

I think it is smart of Katie to want more and work as Lisa's assistant. That job has a better future than waitress at Sur's.
PA for Lisa could give Katie experience that could always lead to better employment as she gets older.
We'll see if she can survive, I'm sure Lisa is quite the taskmaster.


----------



## junqueprincess

Cc1213 said:


> I kinda got the sads when Katie was gloating about her internship with Lisa.
> 
> At first, I got the sads because all I could think was, "wtf? You're thirty! Internships are for children," but then I got the real sads because I realized that yes, Katie is thirty and still serving, therefore her internship for Lisa Vanderpump truly is the height of her "career."



I didn't with Katie, but I sure did with the James "killing it" highlights. Now that was fun.


----------



## labelwhore04

rockhollow said:


> I'm sure they same of the crew from Sur are getting a bit of work hosting things, but you don't hear of them having any acting gigs. Not everyone is going to Brad/Angie, but there are many, many other parts, and I'm sure if anyone from Sur were in them, we'd have heard about it.
> Doesn't Tom's girl think she a comedian? Last season wasn't she going on about attending workshops or something. Not only is she about as funny as a bag of rocks, there had been no talk of her going to clubs trying to make it.
> Even Tom has dropped his music career (and calling that pathetic song last season a career is generous)
> saying there was too much conflict with his work at Sur.
> I really don't know what a lot of them will do when their careers at Sur are over.
> 
> I think it is smart of Katie to want more and work as Lisa's assistant. That job has a better future than waitress at Sur's.
> PA for Lisa could give Katie experience that could always lead to better employment as she gets older.
> We'll see if she can survive, I'm sure Lisa is quite the taskmaster.



Ariana seems like a very bitter, angry person. I used to like her and think she was normal and cool but last season she came across as very arrogant and not likeable at all. It was funny when she was insulting that comedian girl Rachel last season but she is 10x more successful than Ariana. She just seemed very bitter and jealous.


----------



## pinky7129

http://www.inquisitr.com/3732724/va...-michael-shay-divorcing-after-2-years-report/

After only two years of marriage, it looks like Scheana Shay and Michael Shay are headed for a divorce. An inside source told _In Touch Weekly_ that the _Vanderpump Rules_ stars are currently separated and a divorce is imminent.

“Scheana and Mike are living separately at the moment. He’s been staying with his family. They are headed for a divorce,” the source told the outlet, citing Michael’s troubles with addiction as the reason for the split.

Scheana first noticed something was amiss when some money went missing from a bank account she shares with Michael. According to _She Knows_, Scheana’s husband has apparently been taking money out of their joint account to fund his habit.

“Mike needs help. Scheana believes that he’s drinking and smoking pot again,” the insider explained. “He insisted he’s sober and wants people to believe he’s innocent of everything. As much as Scheana loves him, she just can’t be with someone like that.”

According to _Wet Paint_, the pair tied the knot back in 2014 and became the first couple on _Vanderpump Rules_ to get hitched. While Scheana was a good influence on Michael at the start, and even helped him get in shape and remain sober, her efforts failed in the long run.

Rumors of a split first surfaced when Michael came up missing a few weeks ago. The reality star reappeared almost a week later without a good explanation for why he decided to split.

_People_ reports that Michael disappeared shortly after Scheana learned of the death of a close friend of the family. He was supposed to attend a band meeting and later finish shopping but never returned home.

Scheana reached out to Michael, but after a short text, she didn’t hear from him again until six days later. He made several purchases with their credit cards, which she promptly canceled once he failed to respond.

The two finally met up last weekend and agreed to take some time apart. It still isn’t clear if they plan on getting back together, but things are definitely looking bad.

“They both have agreed to focus on themselves for the next few months and then reevaluate early next year and see if their path is still meant to be together,” the insider stated. “There is no talk about divorce at this time, but they will not be living together indefinitely.”

Fans have known about Michael’s drug problems for quite some time. His fight with sobriety has been an ongoing topic on _Vanderpump Rules_. Sadly, it sounds like Michael finally caved to his addiction.

“Shay is not sober anymore as he claims and he has been struggling with his sobriety lately, which has caused concern among his friends and family,” an insider revealed.

Shortly after his disappearance, Michael took to Instagram to assure fans that he was alright and hadn’t fallen off the wagon. “I am not missing. I am sober. I am Happy!!! Don’t believe everything you read. I love my wife and will always love my wife. Whatever is going on between us will stay between us!” he wrote alongside a photo of him reading the morning paper.

As far as Scheana is concerned, she just wants Michael to be happy, even if that means their marriage ends.

“She just wants him – whether they’re together or not – to be happy and healthy and get the help that he needs, if he needs that help,” the insider shared. “It’s unfortunate that his family isn’t helping to address those issues.”

The couple has not officially commented on the status of their failed marriage, but _Radar Online_ is reporting that Scheana knows how to handle drama. Between dating John Mayer and having an affair with Eddie Cibrian, Scheana has plenty of experience when it comes to scandals.

Scheana dated Mayer back in 2008 following his high-profile split with Jennifer Aniston. “We’re friends and that’s all I’m gonna say,” she said at the time.

Of course, Scheana’s comments didn’t sit well with Mayer, who promptly ended their romance a month later. The cocktail waitress then started seeing Cibrian, who at the time was the husband of _Real Housewives of Beverly Hills_ star Brandi Glanville.

image: http://cdn.inquisitr.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/leann1.jpg






Eddie Cibrian and LeAnn Rimes [Image by VH1]
Scheana and Cibrian hooked up for three years until news broke that he was cheating on Glanville with LeAnn Rimes. For her part, Scheana claimed that she didn’t know Cibrian was married when they were seeing each other.

“I felt like such an idiot!” she later recalled.

Three years ago, Scheana attempted to launch a career in music by appearing on _Vanderpump Rules_. “I’ve always hoped to be at that level,” she explained, referring to Britney Spears. “I’ve always loved that type of music and her dancing. That is what I’m trying to do now.”

When that didn’t work, Scheana ventured into the world of soft porn before starting her relationship with Michael. Sadly, it doesn’t look like her fairy tale wedding is going to work out either.


Read more at http://www.inquisitr.com/3732724/va...ing-after-2-years-report/#8A2RoibIEgfumF31.99


----------



## ScottyGal

I am a tad jealous that Tom can do a French braid in his hair (although it looks damn ridiculous) whereas I can barley do a basic braid in mine [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].


----------



## rockhollow

_Lee said:


> I am a tad jealous that Tom can do a French braid in his hair (although it looks damn ridiculous) whereas I can barley do a basic braid in mine [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].



That hair style was just terrible, I don't like men with buns and now french braid - just No!


----------



## guccimamma

waiting tables was honestly the most difficult job i ever had, i would have nightmares about angry customers and parties being seated without me knowing.

no way i could do it in my 30s.  i'd mouth off to the customers. 

it's money, but i feel bad for someone who views it as a career.


----------



## ScottyGal

rockhollow said:


> That hair style was just terrible, I don't like men with buns and now french braid - just No!


The man-bun phase is terrible, never mind making a French braid man-bun!


----------



## chowlover2

guccimamma said:


> waiting tables was honestly the most difficult job i ever had, i would have nightmares about angry customers and parties being seated without me knowing.
> 
> no way i could do it in my 30s.  i'd mouth off to the customers.
> 
> it's money, but i feel bad for someone who views it as a career.


Agreed, I did it til I was 31 and knew it was time to move on. Only good thing I can say is you usually have $$$ in your pocket. No benefits, no sick days or vacation time-UGH!


----------



## guccimamma

chowlover2 said:


> Agreed, I did it til I was 31 and knew it was time to move on. Only good thing I can say is you usually have $$$ in your pocket. No benefits, no sick days or vacation time-UGH!



when i had cash in my pocket, i would spend it....i lived pretty debt free thanks to that, but never put any of it away or toward anything useful.


----------



## chowlover2

guccimamma said:


> when i had cash in my pocket, i would spend it....i lived pretty debt free thanks to that, but never put any of it away or toward anything useful.


Me too!


----------



## rockhollow

Katie and Swartz are sure having a fancy wedding  - $18.00 an invitation. I know they insinuate that they are paying themselves but Bravo must be picking up the tab. 
It looks like a $40 - 50K wedding, not the kind of money they'd have. I'm sure Bravo will do product placement and endorsement to offset the costs.
8 bridesmaids??  Is Swartz going to have that many groomsmen - we only saw him ask Tom and Jax.
And all the other things we've seen Katie choosing are all high end, no skimping for her.
Does Katie have a mom? You'd think we'd see her helping with arrangements. Maybe she does, and we just see the reenacted version  - traditional reality tv style.

The revenge scene of Swartz was quite shocking, but I couldn't help by chuckle a bit. But these are schoolboy pranks, so not quite as cute with grown men.
It was quite the elaborate prank, Katie must have helped him.

I wonder what happen to the other manager/bartender from Sur (the guy with the ponytail) He was good friends with them all and no sight of him this year.


----------



## chowlover2

Did Scheana have plastic surgery, an eyelet perhaps? In the show she looks normal, but in the confessionals her eyes look different, and I don't mean the colored contacts. They look much more wide open.


----------



## imgg

chowlover2 said:


> Did Scheana have plastic surgery, an eyelet perhaps? In the show she looks normal, but in the confessionals her eyes look different, and I don't mean the colored contacts. They look much more wide open.


Definitely a nose job and she lost a ton of weight.  Those blue contacts look ridiculous.


----------



## TC1

rockhollow said:


> Katie and Swartz are sure having a fancy wedding  - $18.00 an invitation. I know they insinuate that they are paying themselves but Bravo must be picking up the tab.
> It looks like a $40 - 50K wedding, not the kind of money they'd have. I'm sure Bravo will do product placement and endorsement to offset the costs.
> 8 bridesmaids??  Is Swartz going to have that many groomsmen - we only saw him ask Tom and Jax.
> And all the other things we've seen Katie choosing are all high end, no skimping for her.
> Does Katie have a mom? You'd think we'd see her helping with arrangements. Maybe she does, and we just see the reenacted version  - traditional reality tv style.
> 
> The revenge scene of Swartz was quite shocking, but I couldn't help by chuckle a bit. But these are schoolboy pranks, so not quite as cute with grown men.
> It was quite the elaborate prank, Katie must have helped him.
> 
> I wonder what happen to the other manager/bartender from Sur (the guy with the ponytail) He was good friends with them all and no sight of him this year.


 Yeah, I'm not sure if Peter is still around or not?. They also showed Schwartz asking Arianna to be a groomsman, you know..just to stir the pot...cause Katie already asked her 8 bridesmaids and didn't include Arianna.


----------



## rockhollow

TC1 said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure if Peter is still around or not?. They also showed Schwartz asking Arianna to be a groomsman, you know..just to stir the pot...cause Katie already asked her 8 bridesmaids and didn't include Arianna.



Oh yes, I forgot about that clip for next week with Arianna, and yes, that will definitely stir the pot, as none of the girls like her much anymore.

I wonder if they (the girls) are going to cast off Shaena. Looked like they were kind of gunning for her at Katie's party. 
I thought it was so childish of Katie to be upset at Shaena talking to Lala, and pretty well demanding th at she not speak to her in order to be loyal the her.
Really, that aint grown woman behaviour, I can't image trying to dictate who my friends can talk to.


----------



## imgg

rockhollow said:


> Oh yes, I forgot about that clip for next week with Arianna, and yes, that will definitely stir the pot, as none of the girls like her much anymore.
> 
> I wonder if they (the girls) are going to cast off Shaena. Looked like they were kind of gunning for her at Katie's party.
> I thought it was so childish of Katie to be upset at Shaena talking to Lala, and pretty well demanding th at she not speak to her in order to be loyal the her.
> Really, that aint grown woman behaviour, I can't image trying to dictate who my friends can talk to.


Katie some how became the alpha female of the group, when it used to be Stassi.  Katie waited on me at SUR right after season one when she was really skinny and seemed sweet.  Now, I'm not liking her at all.


----------



## Cc1213

rockhollow said:


> Oh yes, I forgot about that clip for next week with Arianna, and yes, that will definitely stir the pot, as none of the girls like her much anymore.
> 
> I wonder if they (the girls) are going to cast off Shaena. Looked like they were kind of gunning for her at Katie's party.
> I thought it was so childish of Katie to be upset at Shaena talking to Lala, and pretty well demanding th at she not speak to her in order to be loyal the her.
> Really, that aint grown woman behaviour, I can't image trying to dictate who my friends can talk to.



Totally agree, but I must say, I can't stand when Scheana calls almost every female cast mate her "best friend." She seriously acts like she's in middle school.


----------



## pink1

I think I saw Peter on the show the other night (sitting on the sofa with Jax).  His hair is short.


----------



## lulilu

pink1 said:


> I think I saw Peter on the show the other night (sitting on the sofa with Jax).  His hair is short.



yes.  I agree.  I thought the same -- he looks very different with the different hair.  It might even have been lighter in color.


----------



## DiorT

I just looked at Peter's instagram.  He cut his hair short and shaved.  Looks like a different guy.  Still looks good.


----------



## rockhollow

I must have missed him (Peter) - thanks for the info.
I wonder if he'll have a main role in the show this season. He seemed pretty tight with Tom, Swartz, and Jax, though he's be at the dinner party for the groomsman.

I'll have to look and see if he's in the photo of the Sur crew on the opening. There is so many people in it and it doesn't stay on screen very long.
Peter always seemed more together than these other fools. Maybe he just  didn't want to be seen as an 'aging man' grasping at their youth.


----------



## DiorT

Peter looks like he is doing good.  More then just working at Sur.


----------



## Tivo

What did Schaena do to her face? Why is her jawline so pointy?


----------



## Deco

Ran into this on Amazon.  Lala looks good here. 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00W4E3VS...&ascsubtag=66c3e56b0ecf6baac10b317a824c3626_S


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Pop-tini! That James Kennedy kills me!


----------



## purseinsanity

imgg said:


> Katie some how became the alpha female of the group, when it used to be Stassi.  Katie waited on me at SUR right after season one when she was really skinny and seemed sweet.  Now, I'm not liking her at all.


I'm not liking her at all.  They all look like a bunch of Mean Girls.  Sheana can't even speak to Lala?  So stupid and childish.  I can't stand Katie's constant frown either.  She's always scowling and the corners of her mouth turn down permanently.  I'm wondering what Schwartz sees in her.  She seems so unpleasant and downright mean to him.  Being drunk can't always be the excuse.


----------



## lulilu

Deco said:


> View attachment 3533916
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ran into this on Amazon.  Lala looks good here.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00W4E3VS...&ascsubtag=66c3e56b0ecf6baac10b317a824c3626_S



LOL.  Lala's modeling "career."  A $20 shirt on Amazon.


----------



## lulilu

I agree re Schwartz and Katie.  What does he even see in her.  He clearly doesn't want to get married (even though they did).  Wonder how long it will last.

And is anyone going crazy over the other Tom's hair?  wtf is he doing?  I hate it.  And the man bun?  ugh.  He is one strange guy.


----------



## luckylove

lulilu said:


> I agree re Schwartz and Katie.  What does he even see in her.  He clearly doesn't want to get married (even though they did).  Wonder how long it will last.
> 
> And is anyone going crazy over the other Tom's hair?  wtf is he doing?  I hate it.  And the man bun?  ugh.  He is one strange guy.



I hate the hair too! Bad highlights and an awfully silly hairstyle. He seems like a very high maintenance kind of guy... pays a bit too much to his appearance to me.  He isn't the brightest bulb in the pack, but does seem to want to do right by his friends.


----------



## DiorT

"Kicking rocks".  Could LaLa and Katie say that one more time? They trying to coin some new phrase?


----------



## bagsforme

Who did Kristen's veneers?  They're to big and she's talking funny.  Even on WWHL last night she kept running her tongue on them.  Guess they bother her too.  

I kind of feel bad for Lala and James.  They obviously want to be accepted in the group but when they get rejected they turn spiteful and say nasty things.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

James is so annoying. Maybe getting fired will help him see he has an alcohol problem.. or maybe not
Katie, Stacey, and Kristen are The mean girls. It is all so high school 
Katie definitely has an anger problem. When Schwartzey was trying to talk to her, she went from 0 to 100 - She got so defensive..
Did you guys catch what she said in the next episode? Something about his pens not working.
So mean..


----------



## Cc1213

Honestly, James could be pinned between a truck and a brick wall, and STILL be convinced that he's "killin it" and that everyone is "jealous" of him. He's such a little brat!


----------



## Cc1213

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> James is so annoying. Maybe getting fired will help him see he has an alcohol problem.. or maybe not
> Katie, Stacey, and Kristen are The mean girls. It is all so high school
> Katie definitely has an anger problem. When Schwartzey was trying to talk to her, she went from 0 to 100 - She got so defensive..
> Did you guys catch what she said in the next episode? Something about his pens not working.
> So mean..



I know! I can't believe she said that to him...how embarrassing


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Cc1213 said:


> I know! I can't believe she said that to him...how embarrassing


Right?? No wonder he doesn't want to get married.  She's a pain in the a$s!


----------



## limom

Does he have a job besides the tv gig?
He seems so passive.


----------



## ScottyGal

Scheana came across as so *****y and juvenile in the latest episode.. what she said to lala was so unnecessary. You can talk to anyone you want to - it's nobody else decision.


----------



## imgg

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> James is so annoying. Maybe getting fired will help him see he has an alcohol problem.. or maybe not
> Katie, Stacey, and Kristen are The mean girls. It is all so high school
> Katie definitely has an anger problem. When Schwartzey was trying to talk to her, she went from 0 to 100 - She got so defensive..
> Did you guys catch what she said in the next episode? Something about his pens not working.
> So mean..


Sheanna is a mean girl too.  She just seems nicer when she is on the outskirts.  Once she is back in, she is the same.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

imgg said:


> Sheanna is a mean girl too.  She just seems nicer when she is on the outskirts.  Once she is back in, she is the same.



Yeah, they are all mean girls.


----------



## DiorT

I can seeing Katie trying to get pregnant to trap Tom.


----------



## pinky7129

DiorT said:


> I can seeing Katie trying to get pregnant to trap Tom.



I agree. I feel like he wasn't strong enough to leave.


----------



## DiorT

Sheana filed for divorce today. Now she is going to have to redecorate since it is covered in wedding pictures.


----------



## rockhollow

How can Katie and Swartz's marriage succeed? They don't even really seem to like each other, and seem to have no form of meaningful communications.
Katie is much more happy when she's with Stassi and the other (can't think of her name)
They are so school girl, hard to image the are 30 year old women.
And again with the Sheana can't talk to Lala if she want to be part of the gang - grow up!
Tom should run away as fast as he can.

Thank goodness for firing James. I suppose we'll still see him hanging around, will Lisa take him back?
He really was acting like a little ******* - as Lisa said. Puffed up little fool was the way he was acting.
The best part was when Ken was getting agitated with him outside the restaurant. James sounded really nervous, I bet if Ken puts his foot down, there's no talking him around.
I loved that he was worked up with the way James was speaking to Lisa.
I know Lisa always insinuates that she runs everything, but I think Ken is the boss.


----------



## imgg

rockhollow said:


> How can Katie and Swartz's marriage succeed? They don't even really seem to like each other, and seem to have no form of meaningful communications.
> Katie is much more happy when she's with Stassi and the other (can't think of her name)
> They are so school girl, hard to image the are 30 year old women.
> And again with the Sheana can't talk to Lala if she want to be part of the gang - grow up!
> Tom should run away as fast as he can.
> 
> Thank goodness for firing James. I suppose we'll still see him hanging around, will Lisa take him back?
> He really was acting like a little ******* - as Lisa said. Puffed up little fool was the way he was acting.
> The best part was when Ken was getting agitated with him outside the restaurant. James sounded really nervous, I bet if Ken puts his foot down, there's no talking him around.
> I loved that he was worked up with the way James was speaking to Lisa.
> I know Lisa always insinuates that she runs everything, but I think Ken is the boss.


I think its a matter of co-dependency. They have been together so long they lost touch that there is a whole world out there full of men/women.  I think Katie does this crap to Tom because he cheated.  Grow up and walk away or get over it.  I don't see this ending well either.


----------



## labelwhore04

Tom and Katie have a depressing relationship. They act like a couple that has been married for 30 years and hate eachother. I don't even understand why they got married.


----------



## purseinsanity

DiorT said:


> "Kicking rocks".  Could LaLa and Katie say that one more time? They trying to coin some new phrase?


What does that mean??


----------



## TC1

purseinsanity said:


> What does that mean??


 Go kick rocks?. I take it to mean...get lost, loser.


----------



## chowlover2

I was never attracted to Peter, but with the haircut he looks great!


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> Go kick rocks?. I take it to mean...get lost, loser.


Thank you!


----------



## BagLadyRB

Currently watching WWHL and the fact that Katie doesn't "understand" any of the questions being asked is just annoying. I mean pay attention, they're really not that difficult.


----------



## pinky7129

Katie talking down to Tom and saying how his friend doesn't work...

You know you're on camera, right? I would never say that where others hear unless it's to embarrass my partner and you know it's essentially over


----------



## purseinsanity

BagLadyRB said:


> Currently watching WWHL and the fact that Katie doesn't "understand" any of the questions being asked is just annoying. I mean pay attention, they're really not that difficult.


Katie looks drunk on WWHL.


----------



## rockhollow

After watching this latest episode, I really can't believe that Katie and Tom went ahead and got married.
Did they watch the show after it was filmed.

Tom was so detached. Every comment he made when they were at the wedding site were so negative. He kept trying to pass of his comments as jokes, but those were his true feelings, and Katie didn't hear any of them. She was just on a mission to have a wedding.
I just kept thinking - RUN TOM, RUN!

Jax is just so creepy, and truly looks totally out of place with all the other cast members.
It's hard to believe he's the same age as them.

I'm surprised, but I liked the scene with Adrianna(sp?) and Tom at dinner.
They seemed to have a really nice connection to each other. That was the most I've ever liked them on this show.


----------



## GoGlam

I think both Tom and Katie should run from each other... it's not just Tom that's getting a bad deal with Katie.  He spilled a drink on his then girlfriend.  She doesn't seem to like him either.  They're disrespectful to one another.


----------



## chowlover2

rockhollow said:


> After watching this latest episode, I really can't believe that Katie and Tom went ahead and got married.
> Did they watch the show after it was filmed.
> 
> Tom was so detached. Every comment he made when they were at the wedding site were so negative. He kept trying to pass of his comments as jokes, but those were his true feelings, and Katie didn't hear any of them. She was just on a mission to have a wedding.
> I just kept thinking - RUN TOM, RUN!
> 
> Jax is just so creepy, and truly looks totally out of place with all the other cast members.
> It's hard to believe he's the same age as them.
> 
> I'm surprised, but I liked the scene with Adrianna(sp?) and Tom at dinner.
> They seemed to have a really nice connection to each other. That was the most I've ever liked them on this show.


I agree about everything. What kind of therapist did Tom see? Obviously not a good one or she would have encouraged him to do more work on himself before marriage. We can only hope they don't bring kids into this mess. 

I really liked Tom and Adrianna at dinner too. It was how they used to behave with one another.


----------



## guccimamma

tom is stupid, and katie is a bit##.  it might work out.


----------



## labelwhore04

Katie is insufferable. She freaks out at the smallest things. Tom can't even make a joke without her getting all upset and angry, and the comment she made about Toms stuff not working was really uncalled for. I can't imagine saying that about the man i love on CAMERA for 1+million people to see.


----------



## Tropigal3

chowlover2 said:


> I agree about everything. What kind of therapist did Tom see? Obviously not a good one or she would have encouraged him to do more work on himself before marriage. We can only hope they don't bring kids into this mess.
> 
> I really liked Tom and Adrianna at dinner too. It was how they used to behave with one another.



The therapist probably did encourage Tom to work on himself but many people don't take advice and just go and do what they want.  I also think that he's scared enough of Katie to just go with it.  I just don't see them lasting more than a few of years.  

Tom and Ariana seem to be the most sensible couple of the bunch.  What a huge difference from when he was with Kirsten!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Jax & Brittany are getting their own show?? I will not be watching.

http://allthingsrh.com/jax-taylor-girlfriend-brittany-cartwright-land-spin-off-show/


----------



## chowlover2

GirlieShoppe said:


> Jax & Brittany are getting their own show?? I will not be watching.
> 
> http://allthingsrh.com/jax-taylor-girlfriend-brittany-cartwright-land-spin-off-show/



Me either. I like Brittany, but Jax gives me the creeps...


----------



## luckylove

chowlover2 said:


> Me either. I like Brittany, but Jax gives me the creeps...



Same! Don't know what she sees in him.


----------



## guccimamma

luckylove said:


> Same! Don't know what she sees in him.



new boobs and a tv show.  she used to work at a hooters in kentucky? tennessee?


----------



## imgg

.


----------



## imgg

rockhollow said:


> After watching this latest episode, I really can't believe that Katie and Tom went ahead and got married.
> Did they watch the show after it was filmed.
> 
> Tom was so detached. Every comment he made when they were at the wedding site were so negative. He kept trying to pass of his comments as jokes, but those were his true feelings, and Katie didn't hear any of them. She was just on a mission to have a wedding.
> I just kept thinking - RUN TOM, RUN!
> 
> *Jax is just so creepy, and truly looks totally out of place with all the other cast members.
> It's hard to believe he's the same age as them.*
> 
> I'm surprised, but I liked the scene with Adrianna(sp?) and Tom at dinner.
> They seemed to have a really nice connection to each other. That was the most I've ever liked them on this show.


I am pretty sure Jax is several years older than everyone, but he sure doesn't act like it.


----------



## pjhm

I haven't watched one episode this season for longer than 7 minutes--can't keep it on-tried but it drives me crazy. I can't handle seeing young people act so foolishly-starting to think it's very fake.


----------



## imgg

chowlover2 said:


> I agree about everything. What kind of therapist did Tom see? Obviously not a good one or she would have encouraged him to do more work on himself before marriage. We can only hope they don't bring kids into this mess.
> 
> I really liked Tom and Adrianna at dinner too. It was how they used to behave with one another.



A good therapist is not supposed to tell you how to live your life, they should be gently steering the client so they come up with their own conclusion.  We saw so little of the therapist, coupled by it airing on TV which I  am sure changed the dynamics of the session.


----------



## rockhollow

As much of a reality junkie I am, I will not be watching any show where Jax is the star.
As others have said, I just don't understand why Bravo would choose to make a spin off with Jax.
He's so arrogant and full of himself, but maybe it's part because he's a Bravo golden boy.


----------



## imgg

GirlieShoppe said:


> Jax & Brittany are getting their own show?? I will not be watching.
> 
> http://allthingsrh.com/jax-taylor-girlfriend-brittany-cartwright-land-spin-off-show/


 Why?!!! I bet its a one season show.


----------



## pjhm

rockhollow said:


> As much of a reality junkie I am, I will not be watching any show where Jax is the star.
> As others have said, I just don't understand why Bravo would choose to make a spin off with Jax.
> He's so arrogant and full of himself, but maybe it's part because he's a Bravo golden boy.



Same here - I won't even order a drink at the restaurants- I don't think this guy washes his hands just a dirty pig to me, no offense directed to real live pigs who live outdoors!


----------



## GoGlam

I agree that Jax is cringeworthy... but that's clearly why they gave him a show.  Not gonna lie, he's infinitely more entertaining than almost all the rest of them put together--he knows how to play the part.


----------



## Sassys

'They don't deserve to be in my world': Lala Kent confirms midseason departure from Vanderpump Rules

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...departure-Vanderpump-Rules.html#ixzz4Sk8zoMaQ


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> 'They don't deserve to be in my world': Lala Kent confirms midseason departure from Vanderpump Rules
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...departure-Vanderpump-Rules.html#ixzz4Sk8zoMaQ


Good! I hope she takes James with her!


----------



## guccimamma

she's the best looking of them, i'll give her that. (lala)

the girlfriend of jax, can't remember her name......the boobs. what in the hell was she thinking? so amateur.

she should just change her name to boobs.


----------



## pjhm

guccimamma said:


> she's the best looking of them, i'll give her that. (lala)
> 
> the girlfriend of jax, can't remember her name......the boobs. what in the hell was she thinking? so amateur.
> 
> she should just change her name to boobs.



Agree, she is the best looking, which may be one of the reasons the other 4 whiney girls dislike her.


----------



## chowlover2

guccimamma said:


> she's the best looking of them, i'll give her that. (lala)
> 
> the girlfriend of jax, can't remember her name......the boobs. what in the hell was she thinking? so amateur.
> 
> she should just change her name to boobs.



Brittany is Jax's girlfriend.


----------



## purseinsanity

guccimamma said:


> she's the best looking of them, i'll give her that. (lala)
> 
> the girlfriend of jax, can't remember her name......the boobs. what in the hell was she thinking? so amateur.
> 
> she should just change her name to boobs.


Lol!  How about Jugs?  Their new reality show can be called Jax and Jugs.


----------



## guccimamma

purseinsanity said:


> Lol!  How about Jugs?  Their new reality show can be called Jax and Jugs.



yes, kentucky jugs  (is that where she's from?)

somehow she got on a reality show, and doesn't work at hooters anymore...and got some new boobs....so i'd say she's smarter than she looks.


----------



## limom

guccimamma said:


> yes, kentucky jugs  (is that where she's from?)
> 
> somehow she got on a reality show, and doesn't work at hooters anymore...and got some new boobs....so i'd say she's smarter than she looks.


And likeable so far.


----------



## rockhollow

I'm sort of glad Lala is leaving, I'm sure she didn't sign up to be the victim of the mean girls. 
I don't know what they'll have to talk about when Lala leaves.
How quickly Scheanna has forgotten what it's like to be the outsider. And from the look of the previews, she's going to be in that position again. Maybe because Lala is leaving, the meanie's set their sites on Scheanna.
They tried to go after Ariana, but she wasn't taking their bs, and that ended, watch out Scheanna!

I wonder what's up with Peter? He used to hang out with the guys quite a bit, but not now. He obviously is still working at the restaurant. Has he grown up and just doesn't want to be seen as the party boy with the rest? It must be a cut in pay from Bravo.


----------



## luckylove

Sassys said:


> 'They don't deserve to be in my world': Lala Kent confirms midseason departure from Vanderpump Rules
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...departure-Vanderpump-Rules.html#ixzz4Sk8zoMaQ



The other girls were awful to her. I can also see why should would leave if, in fact, she is seeing a married man... who would want that exposed?


----------



## pinky7129

Katie has become so angry and... mean


----------



## GirlieShoppe

How interesting that Scheana is so concerned about Lala dating a married man...


----------



## pjhm

GirlieShoppe said:


> How interesting that Scheana is so concerned about Lala dating a married man...


Yeah, since she's done that herself, you'd think she'd be less critical.


----------



## JNH14

So sick to death of Stassi...I wish she would have stayed off of the show. She is such a *****!


----------



## pjhm

pinky7129 said:


> Katie has become so angry and... mean


Hasn't she always been mean? How Tom can live with her is beyond me-and LVP seems to favor and trust her--I just don't get it.


----------



## Tropigal3

JNH14 said:


> So sick to death of Stassi...I wish she would have stayed off of the show. She is such a *****!



Wow, Stassi really brings out the nasty in Katie.  I really feel sorry for Tom as well as Sheana.  Those girls really need to grown up and mature some.  Sheesh!


----------



## lulilu

This show is getting very boring -- every episode the women are fighting, crying, etc. and over what?


----------



## DiorT

Stassi's whole breakdown in the bathroom was bizarre.  Grow up.  And then I read, but she deleted, that she was up at 2am drunk tweeting, saying she was having suicidal thoughts now b/c of the reaction of people to her on last nights episode.  Again, grow up.


----------



## GoGlam

JNH14 said:


> So sick to death of Stassi...I wish she would have stayed off of the show. She is such a *****!



She is insufferable. I cannot stand her and may stop watching the show bc of her... she brings a whole new level of negativity to everything


----------



## chowlover2

GoGlam said:


> She is insufferable. I cannot stand her and may stop watching the show bc of her... she brings a whole new level of negativity to everything


I agree, I did not miss her at all the season she was away. Obviously she cannot find work, otherwise she would not have returned. 

In spite of Kristin's craziness I have no problem with her. She is a much better bad guy than Stassi.


----------



## rockhollow

oh goodness, that whole Stassi crying and breakdown was some of the worst acting in all time.
Tough as nails Stassi has a total meltdown because Schenna said the 3 girls are being mean?
That Katie is an emotional wreak due to the things Lala has said about her, and that if Scheanna was any type of friend, she be badmouthing Lala nonstop?
What nonsense!!
Is Stassi scrambling to find a role to play to stay on the show? Once they got her up of the bathroom floor and quieted her sobs, she sits on the sofa and looks just fine.
Major BS!
And lots of the things that Lala is saying, they're all saying, maybe just not to Katie's face.
Again, why do they all have to have the same opinion about Lala?

Seeing the clips from last week at the beginning of the show - TomS looked like a damn fool sobbing about what had happened in Atlanta.
Is this an acting skill they are working on - sobbing on que?

Scheanna looked more natural when she was upset with the way the mean girls were treating her - and that can't be easy with all that botox.


----------



## limom

GoGlam said:


> She is insufferable. I cannot stand her and may stop watching the show bc of her... she brings a whole new level of negativity to everything


Yes, and she was a total azzhole to Lisa and the entire crew when she left the show.
I don't get why she was rehired, I like Lala better honestly and I am sorry she quit the show.
They needed to hire a friend for her and call it a day.


----------



## limom

chowlover2 said:


> I agree, I did not miss her at all the season she was away. Obviously she cannot find work, otherwise she would not have returned.
> 
> In spite of Kristin's craziness I have no problem with her. She is a much better bad guy than Stassi.


Kristin is way funnier, imo


----------



## chowlover2

limom said:


> Kristin is way funnier, imo


She is, I'm actually loving Kristin this season.


----------



## guccimamma

these people are so lucky for this show, think what a disaster their lives would be with out it....30s waiting tables, hoping for a future.

lala seems to be using it to her advantage, but the rest don't seem like they really have a plan. this is it for them...


----------



## Tropigal3

The show is so much better that James is gone, didn't care all that much about Lala either but Stassi is the worst.  I thought she may he hasn't changed at all.  Still the same B**ch she's always been, ugh.  I hope they get rid of her as well.  It was so much nicer without her around.


----------



## Erum7860

Stassi's stupid meltdown on the bathroom floor was ridiculous. Her melodramatic **** stirring over a non issue  and Katie's pained, constipated look every time Lala's name is mentioned have totally killed Vandepump Rules for me. This season is sucking big time


----------



## chowlover2

I hope James doesn't come back...


----------



## pjhm

Erum7860 said:


> Stassi's stupid meltdown on the bathroom floor was ridiculous. Her melodramatic **** stirring over a non issue  and Katie's pained, constipated look every time Lala's name is mentioned have totally killed Vandepump Rules for me. This season is sucking big time



It is boring -sorry to say, but we are all watching losers. We can't get behind them because they are all below us!!


----------



## limom

I actually wonder how and why did Tom go thru with the wedding.
He does not love Kate and she does not love him, imo.
Shay looks hot since he lost the weight.
This show is a study on arrested development.
At their ages, most people are well into their careers and raising families...


----------



## chowlover2

pjhm said:


> It is boring -sorry to say, but we are all watching losers. We can't get behind them because they are all below us!!


Yes, the show makes us feel good about our lives-LOL! We're not losers after all!


----------



## purseinsanity

GirlieShoppe said:


> How interesting that Scheana is so concerned about Lala dating a married man...


Pot meet kettle!


----------



## purseinsanity

pinky7129 said:


> Katie has become so angry and... mean


She is a miserable person.  I can't stand her perma-frown.


----------



## purseinsanity

DiorT said:


> Stassi's whole breakdown in the bathroom was bizarre.  Grow up.  And then I read, but she deleted, that she was up at 2am drunk tweeting, saying she was having suicidal thoughts now b/c of the reaction of people to her on last nights episode.  Again, grow up.


She should be careful about what she tweets.  Saying she's having suicidal thoughts could get her locked up with a 5150.


----------



## purseinsanity

Erum7860 said:


> Stassi's stupid meltdown on the bathroom floor was ridiculous. Her melodramatic **** stirring over a non issue  and Katie's *pained, constipated look *every time Lala's name is mentioned have totally killed Vandepump Rules for me. This season is sucking big time


LOL!  You hit it on the head!


----------



## limom

purseinsanity said:


> She is a miserable person.  I can't stand her perma-frown.


Yes I don't get it.
Tom finally proposed, she is planning a nice wedding, what's up with her?


----------



## guccimamma

purseinsanity said:


> She should be careful about what she tweets.  Saying she's having suicidal thoughts could get her locked up with a 5150.



that would make a great episode.


----------



## susieserb

So I D/C'ed the show maybe mid season two years ago?  I hit on the V.R. this rerun Monday and came on tPF to see what the hell happened to Sheena's appearance.  Reading lead to discovery , now I don't have to watch anymore and try to figure out why Sheen's mug is "OFF"  TY ladies LOLOL. for the reveal,  also like a soap opera the plot doesn't change at all.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

This season has been so boring. I thought I missed Stassi but her and Katie together is so incredibly annoying.


----------



## JNH14

It's really sad that so many mid-thirties adults act like teenagers week in and week out...I've about had enough; this show is starting to smell like rotting cheese.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

My daughter and her 12 & 13 year old friends are way more mature than the Vanderpump Rules girls.


----------



## Cc1213

The scene with Scheana and her mom at the salon was cringe worthy; who gives their daughter such bad advice?


----------



## Tropigal3

I hated seeing James' nasty, drunken mug again.  I hope Lisa doesn't get all soft and rehire him.  Can't believe I'm saying this but Kristin seems to be the most sensible of the three girls.  And Katie dear Katie.  Yeah it's her own opinion on Sheanna but Stassi has the leader role in the group and she knows how to manipulate the others to feel a stronger sense of betrayal by Sheanna.  I really don't think Katie would feel as strongly against Sheanna if Stassi wasn't around to push the issue.

Knowing how fake these "reality" shows can be, I'm trying to take it all with a grain of salt.  I was just reading an interview about "Flip or flop" and how Tarek said these shows require some acting.   Well the VPR group are really good at it, lol.  I'm trying to imagine them as their true selves without the pushing and prodding from the producers to dramatize and exaggerate all the bs.  It's all so idiotic that they all would be so immature.


----------



## rockhollow

Katie is kidding herself if she really thinks Stassi has changed. Stassi is still the ringleader. 
Stassi will use her up and then cast her aside again if the situation calls for it.
Stassi was the driving force behind the 'hate lala' scheme and now she's got her sights set on Scheana and she'll be the next to fall.
Thank goodness Lisa isn't taken in by her, or else she's be the star of the show.

I didn't like the way Stassi's younger brother acted on the show. I guess some thought the way he spoke to Stassi was cute, but I didn't - and worst, the mom thought it was ok for him to speak and act that way.
I could see shades of James Kennedy in that boy. A sense of entitlement - yuck!
I shouldn't be surprised, Stassi acts the same way.

I'm also glad that Lisa wasn't swayed by that little brat James. I hope she stays strong and never lets him back to work for her.
Time he got a real job. I know there are people out there making a living at being a DJ, but it just doesn't seem like a real career choice - at least not for James.
He obviously has a problem with alcohol, a career surrounded by drinking is not for him.
His trying to win Lisa over by using Max, just showed how cunning he can be.


----------



## Tropigal3

I just stumbled on a Youtube video put up today by The List called THE UNTOLD TRUTH OF VANDERPUMP RULES.  Very interesting.  I wonder how accurate it is.  Apparently Tom S was in pre-med but then wanted to get into acting.  Stassi has been on two other reality shows including The Amazing Race.


----------



## TC1

Oh yes, Stassi on the Amazing Race pre plastic surgery...LOL


----------



## DiorT

Ack..why they always skinny dipping??  Stassi doesn't have the same body she did a few years ago.....she also needs to wear a bra.


----------



## lulilu

The whole skinny dipping thing is stupid.  They aren't kids/teens.  And then to act suprised that people are looking at them when they are being filmed with giant lights is disingenuous.
This show is a giant yawn.  I have yet to make it to the end without falling asleep.


----------



## TC1

lulilu said:


> The whole skinny dipping thing is stupid.  They aren't kids/teens.  And then to act suprised that people are looking at them when they are being filmed with giant lights is disingenuous.
> This show is a giant yawn.  I have yet to make it to the end without falling asleep.


 Skinny dipping out the front door of your BEACHFRONT hotel while others are also BEACHFRONT and you're surprised people saw you?. get real *eyeroll*


----------



## rockhollow

lulilu said:


> The whole skinny dipping thing is stupid.  They aren't kids/teens.  And then to act suprised that people are looking at them when they are being filmed with giant lights is disingenuous.
> This show is a giant yawn.  I have yet to make it to the end without falling asleep.



I don't think they realized how bright the lights from the lighthouse were. Typical Queen Bee Stassi, making Sheeana wade into the water to bring her the robe once she realized just how bright the lights were.
And how Stassi seems to keep grilling the other two about Sheeana and her behaviour. Stassi doesn't like her and won't be happy until she driven her  away.

Now to the other side of the country....
Here's the most terrifying thing - being stuck in a small camper with Jax who hasn't showered or changed in over a week!
Everything pales compared to that.


----------



## chowlover2

rockhollow said:


> I don't think they realized how bright the lights from the lighthouse were. Typical Queen Bee Stassi, making Sheeana wade into the water to bring her the robe once she realized just how bright the lights were.
> And how Stassi seems to keep grilling the other two about Sheeana and her behaviour. Stassi doesn't like her and won't be happy until she driven her  away.
> 
> Now to the other side of the country....
> Here's the most terrifying thing - being stuck in a small camper with Jax who hasn't showered or changed in over a week!
> Everything pales compared to that.



How does Brittany sleep with Jax? I feel as if I can smell him through the TV...


----------



## Cc1213

chowlover2 said:


> How does Brittany sleep with Jax? I feel as if I can smell him through the TV...



Maybe I'm just weird, but sometimes certain people just look stinky to me, and Brittany 100% looks like she smells!


----------



## Tropigal3

rockhollow said:


> I don't think they realized how bright the lights from the lighthouse were. Typical Queen Bee Stassi, making Sheeana wade into the water to bring her the robe once she realized just how bright the lights were.
> And how Stassi seems to keep grilling the other two about Sheeana and her behaviour. *Stassi doesn't like her and won't be happy until she driven her  away.*



And the sad thing is that the other two don't see how manipulative Stassi is.  To demand Sheana do something that she clearly feels uncomfortable doing.  Then saying that Sheana's refusal is "all about herself".  STASSI!  Look in the damn mirror you selfish moron!  No wonder she can't find guy who will stay and put up with her sh*t.  She states that she's changed but nope, same ole manipulative, nasty mean girl.


----------



## imgg

Tropigal3 said:


> And the sad thing is that the other two don't see how manipulative Stassi is.  To demand Sheana do something that she clearly feels uncomfortable doing.  Then saying that Sheana's refusal is "all about herself".  STASSI!  Look in the damn mirror you selfish moron!  No wonder she can't find guy who will stay and put up with her sh*t.  She states that she's changed but nope, same ole manipulative, nasty mean girl.


They are all mean girls.  Sheanna is just as bad, when she is "in" with them.


----------



## Tropigal3

imgg said:


> They are all mean girls.  Sheanna is just as bad, when she is "in" with them.


Well...not quite as bad.  Although she didn't want to deal with Lala, at least she wasn't mean & nasty to her like the others were.  She still wants to liked by everyone but in order to be in Stassi's group she has all that peer pressure to behave in a way that isn't really her.  Boozing up, getting naked in public, etc.  Sad that she wants to be in their circle so badly.


----------



## imgg

Tropigal3 said:


> Well...not quite as bad.  Although she didn't want to deal with Lala, at least she wasn't mean & nasty to her like the others were.  She still wants to liked by everyone but in order to be in Stassi's group she has all that peer pressure to behave in a way that isn't really her.  Boozing up, getting naked in public, etc.  Sad that she wants to be in their circle so badly.


She dumped her best friend Arianna because she wanted to be with the "in" girls, now that Stassi is back in the picture she is crawling back to her.   I still can't get over how she acted on her wedding day either. Talk about Bridzilla!.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

They are all pretty terrible.. but Stassi is the worst! Katie trailing right behind..


----------



## guccimamma

brittany's boobs make her look heavy. she should have gone for a livelier size.


----------



## Tropigal3

imgg said:


> She dumped her best friend Arianna because she wanted to be with the "in" girls, now that Stassi is back in the picture she is crawling back to her.   I still can't get over how she acted on her wedding day either. Talk about Bridzilla!.


Oh yes that's true.  Very sad.  what is it about the girls that she so desperately wants I wonder?!


----------



## anabanana745

guccimamma said:


> brittany's boobs make her look heavy. she should have gone for a livelier size.



That and she has definitely gained weight. Overall not a good look. Surprised there are no nasty digs from Jax, but I suppose he can't complain since he was the one pushing her in to the surgery.


----------



## guccimamma

TC1 said:


> Skinny dipping out the front door of your BEACHFRONT hotel while others are also BEACHFRONT and you're surprised people saw you?. get real *eyeroll*



maybe they were ignored as children.  who the hell knows, or they are just idiots.


----------



## pjhm

guccimamma said:


> or they are just idiots.



Truer words were never spoken!


----------



## Sassys

guccimamma said:


> brittany's boobs make her look heavy. she should have gone for a livelier size.



Didn't she just get implants? It takes months for new implants to settle.


----------



## guccimamma

Sassys said:


> Didn't she just get implants? It takes months for new implants to settle.



they look like they've settled to her elbows already. quite large.


----------



## Pinkalicious

This season is the worst. I'm so bored with them and even their "drama" doesn't make sense. Stassi is the worst, idk why she gets a lot of screen time. She is not entertaining at all, just self absorbed and mean.


----------



## rockhollow

How sneaky again of Bravo to slip a new series onto our DVR's.
I haven't  heard anything about a spin off show of a gang of wanta be's spending their summer in Montoge (sp?). Is it the twins that have generated this spin off?
It looked very boring, we don't need to see more 30'ish kids, getting drunk, fighting and hooking up.

Back to Vanderpump Rules:

Jax just can't help but be a jerk. Sadly he doesn't even know he is. Somewhere in his little pea brain, he really thinks that because he got boobs for Brit, he should be served, and able to speak to her as he does. And of course because she had accepted this behaviour in the past, she stuck with it now.
I find them such a boring/predictable couple, can't believe they are going to have a spin off show.
That said, I did enjoy watching the gang at Nascar better than the crowd in the Hampton's.

Cutest part was Tom asking the Nascar driver to autograph his hair tongs.


----------



## guccimamma

how cute, their new friends just happened to have a show too.

kirsten thinks she should have had a job on wall street.  adorbs.

the steve jobs turtleneck swimsuit was actually funny,  best part of the show.


----------



## purseinsanity

guccimamma said:


> they look like they've settled to her elbows already. quite large.


LOL!


----------



## purseinsanity

rockhollow said:


> How sneaky again of Bravo to slip a new series onto our DVR's.
> I haven't  heard anything about a spin off show of a gang of wanta be's spending their summer in Montoge (sp?). Is it the twins that have generated this spin off?
> It looked very boring, we don't need to see more 30'ish kids, getting drunk, fighting and hooking up.
> 
> Back to Vanderpump Rules:
> 
> Jax just can't help but be a jerk. Sadly he doesn't even know he is. Somewhere in his little pea brain, he really thinks that because he got boobs for Brit, he should be served, and able to speak to her as he does. And of course because she had accepted this behaviour in the past, she stuck with it now.
> I find them such a boring/predictable couple, can't believe they are going to have a spin off show.
> That said, I did enjoy watching the gang at Nascar better than the crowd in the Hampton's.
> 
> Cutest part was Tom asking the Nascar driver to autograph his hair tongs.


ITA!  I thought I was watching Rules, and feel like I was left hanging.  I have no interest in this stupid new show.


----------



## Pinkalicious

I hate that they snuck in that show right after vanderpump rules. Such a boring show already.. great they have "actual jobs" but they still all act immature and douchey.

ITA about the Steve jobs part. Hilarious!! Idk how anyone can be offended about that [emoji23] 

What's up with scheana's permanent plastered on fake smile. She looks like she's in physical pain just being there.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Scheanna is so difficult! "No one should eat anything with claws." What?! If I were hosting the clambake, I would have been really annoyed with her. Jax is a jerk.. What else is new? Stassi got a smart joke and she didn't get the humor in it  I too thought it was hilarious  Brittany thinking that misogynistic was related to massages 

I was kind of interested in the twins, but I don't think I expected a whole show on 30 somethings -- Is that what's in now? What's next? TV series with 40 year olds??


----------



## lulilu

I'm sorry but the women with huge implants look fat.


----------



## purseinsanity

guccimamma said:


> how cute, their new friends just happened to have a show too.


LOL!  I hate these convenient "friendships" that Bravo comes up with to segue way into new series.  Makes me wonder if they brought Stassi back just for that.


----------



## TC1

Did Stassi say initially that the twins worked at SUR?, I thought she'd said that..and that's how they knew each other. Then , we see nothing of the sort..but are thrown into watching a show about spoiled 35 year olds?.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

TC1 said:


> Did Stassi say initially that the twins worked at SUR?, I thought she'd said that..and that's how they knew each other. Then , we see nothing of the sort..but are thrown into watching a show about spoiled 35 year olds?.



No, I don't think she said that. I thought she said she knew them socially. If the twins had worked at SUR they would've known all the girls and not just Stassi.


----------



## TC1

Brittany's mom's fake tan was SO BAD. Also, the decor in the rental where Katie's shower was???. Has the house been vacant since 1965?


----------



## sunnysideup8283

So I just read an interview with scheana on bravo's daily dish where she is talking about her marriage and she seriously is clueless! When it comes to her marriage issues and attending Katie's wedding she says she sweeps problems under the rug and likes to put on a happy face. But then when asked about televising shay's substance abuse problems or her wedding she says she's an "open book"...lmao. Really gurl?!?!

I know it's just reality show but good grief this season has just really been the pits this group is so unwilling to share the spotlight or let anyone else in yet they are increasingly boring. Bravo needs to can them and get a new cast or they need to be more willing to let fresh meat into the group.


----------



## Erum7860

TC1 said:


> Brittany's mom's fake tan was SO BAD. Also, the decor in the rental where Katie's shower was???. Has the house been vacant since 1965?



LOL!! I was thinking the same thing on that rental....it was so shabby...and NOT in a chic way!


----------



## guccimamma

TC1 said:


> Did Stassi say initially that the twins worked at SUR?, I thought she'd said that..and that's how they knew each other. Then , we see nothing of the sort..but are thrown into watching a show about spoiled 35 year olds?.



its the real old world.


----------



## nashpoo

Oh my goodness. They're showing season 1 of VPR and Jax looks 15 years younger!!!


----------



## pinky7129

Not like I'm married to have a leg to stand on, but Katie and tom should not be married. You know there's no trust or respect there. That's so unhealthy.


----------



## JNH14

Yeah, I don't give them two years...just like Scheana.


----------



## pjhm

JNH14 said:


> Yeah, I don't give them two years...just like Scheana.



Sadly agree, they insult each other too much -


----------



## DiorT

I love how Kristen and Adrianna are such great stand up comics in their mind yet need notes to do the max roast.  Lame.


----------



## acrowcounted

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> Scheanna is so difficult! "No one should eat anything with claws." What?! If I were hosting the clambake, I would have been really annoyed with her. Jax is a jerk.. What else is new? Stassi got a smart joke and she didn't get the humor in it  I too thought it was hilarious  Brittany thinking that misogynistic was related to massages
> 
> I was kind of interested in the twins, but I don't think I expected a whole show on 30 somethings -- Is that what's in now? What's next? TV series with 40 year olds??


To be fair, VpR cast average age is probably 33. Jax is 37. Kristin and Sandivol are 33. Schwartz is 32.  Scheana and Ariana are 31. Katie is 29. Etc These "kids" are way too old to be acting so poorly!


----------



## TC1

Tom and Katie have no property, no retirement savings, no vehicles that they own and less than $5000 each in the bank and they got a pre-nup?. WTF of a waste of time.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

I definitely both love and hate Stassi...I think she's good TV and appreciate her humor but her attitude is something else. I especially love her interactions with Arianna. Like her face every time Arianna out b*tches her is hilarious.  Honestly they could never be friends they would form so unholy b*tchy union that the vanderworld could not handle.


----------



## green.bee

acrowcounted said:


> To be fair, VpR cast average age is probably 33. Jax is 37. Kristin and Sandivol are 33. Schwartz is 32.  Scheana and Ariana are 31. Katie is 29. Etc These "kids" are way too old to be acting so poorly!


wow! they look much older then they are.


----------



## DC-Cutie

TC1 said:


> Tom and Katie have no property, no retirement savings, no vehicles that they own and less than $5000 each in the bank and they got a pre-nup?. WTF of a waste of time.


they probably paid the attorney more than what they are worth to draft the prenup, worth nothing.  LOL


----------



## TC1

DC-Cutie said:


> they probably paid the attorney more than what they are worth to draft the prenup, worth nothing.  LOL


Yet they spent almost 2 episodes discussing it!. I thought maybe Schwartzy had a little nest egg he was trying to protect...but nope!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I was screaming at the TV when Jax got his panties in a bunch when asked about the gay rumors...  Honey, just admit it.  We already know the truth


----------



## luckylove

DC-Cutie said:


> I was screaming at the TV when Jax got his panties in a bunch when asked about the gay rumors...  Honey, just admit it.  We already know the truth



I remember Andy Cohen commented a long time ago that Jax "is the type of guy where a hole is a hole..." Vulgar way to describe it, but I think he was trying to get at the fact that Jax is fairly indiscriminate about who is sleeps with and will do just about anything if that person can help him out financially or further his career. This was around the time it was revealed that Jax had a relationship with a much older wealthy guy.


----------



## acrowcounted

It's like neither of them knew what a prenup is. They acted like it was a divorce proceeding put on ice so they can just press play on it later. I don't think it actually works that way. Does Tom think his modeling career is going to skyrocket and he'll suddenly be worth millions that he doesn't want her to be able to get her hands on?


----------



## bagsforme

How do they possibly live on less than $5000 in their bank account especially in LA?  Tom must have way more because he screen shot his assets and didn't say how much.   Neither had a 401K, no property, leased cars.  They must way deep in debt


----------



## acrowcounted

bagsforme said:


> How do they possibly live on less than $5000 in their bank account especially in LA?  Tom must have way more because he screen shot his assets and didn't say how much.   Neither had a 401K, no property, leased cars.  They must way deep in debt


I got the impression that he didn't say it out loud because he was embarrassed by how little he has. I read online that the main cast members made less than $40k for each full season one and two and now make around $15k per episode. With LA costs, that would easily get spent. I wonder if they actually make pay checks from Sur since they don't seem to do much "working" while there.


----------



## TC1

bagsforme said:


> How do they possibly live on less than $5000 in their bank account especially in LA?  Tom must have way more because he screen shot his assets and didn't say how much.   Neither had a 401K, no property, leased cars.  They must way deep in debt


After the lawyer looked at the screenshot he said "so, she has more than you do"..after she said her four thousand and some.


----------



## Erum7860

How they could afford a $50k wedding is beyond me...surely Bravo didn't foot the bill?!?


----------



## pjhm

acrowcounted said:


> It's like neither of them knew what a prenup is. They acted like it was a divorce proceeding put on ice so they can just press play on it later. I don't think it actually works that way. Does Tom think his modeling career is going to skyrocket and he'll suddenly be worth millions that he doesn't want her to be able to get her hands on?



California is a community property state so whatever he earns after wedding date is shared. He doesn't have anything to protect leading up to the wedding, so this seemed to be a waste of both their time and lawyer's.


----------



## acrowcounted

pjhm said:


> California is a community property state so whatever he earns after wedding date is shared. He doesn't have anything to protect leading up to the wedding, so this seemed to be a waste of both their time and lawyer's.


Agreed, but he didn't seem to understand this point, even after the lawyer directly said it. He responds "I wouldn't want any of her hard earned money and I don't think she would want any of mine." And then they continue on figuring out the terms of the divorce. So strange. And this lawyer looks like just about the most backwoodsy lawyer in all of LA... 
ETA a reputable lawyer would have told them they don't need a prenup and charged them a nominal fee for the consultation, rather than taking literally half of their net worth to compile a document to protect said monies.


----------



## pjhm

Agree! And, if I walked in to a lawyers office and that guy sat down, I would have been concerned!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

I honestly think that was so ridiculous that whole pre-nup scene and storyline was just purely for our amusement only - seemed so fake and scripted - they will do anything to kill airtime....the cast and producers.


----------



## acrowcounted

Oh and when the lawyer asked Katie how much was in her checking account and she said "around 200", I thought to myself, 'wow that's pretty good that she's been saving her Vanderpump Rules money and has managed to accumulate $200k in her late 20s but she shouldn't keep all that in a checking account!' LOL so silly of me


----------



## GirlieShoppe

acrowcounted said:


> Oh and when the lawyer asked Katie how much was in her checking account and she said "around 200", I thought to myself, 'wow that's pretty good that she's been saving her Vanderpump Rules money and has managed to accumulate $200k in her late 20s but she shouldn't keep all that in a checking account!' LOL so silly of me



I thought she meant $200K too!


----------



## labelwhore04

They must have spent all their money on the wedding. I'm surprised that they have so little considering how much $ they've been making over the last few years. Let's say they make 10k per episode x 20ish episodes, that's 200k a year! Plus i'm sure they make side cash from appearances, promoting stuff, etc.


----------



## pjhm

labelwhore04 said:


> They must have spent all their money on the wedding. I'm surprised that they have so little considering how much $ they've been making over the last few years. Let's say they make 10k per episode x 20ish episodes, that's 200k a year! Plus i'm sure they make side cash from appearances, promoting stuff, etc.


Which proves how absolutely stupid they are.


----------



## labelwhore04

pjhm said:


> Which proves how absolutely stupid they are.



Yes! They're in their 30's and make 200k a year but only have $200 in their bank account? Smh. And the sad thing is i bet they are the richest out of all of them. I imagine Jax's bank account is in the negatives.


----------



## rockhollow

That whole scene with Jax, Brittany and her mom seemed so scripted. We all know by now that 'reality tv' is not really reality, but this scene was so obvious scripted.
He got unset with the mom questioning him about being gay, and stood up to leave.
Then it was like he forgot what to say, and complained about looking after Brittany, and stormed out.
Brittany was working at Hooters and the Sur, as well as income from the show, so she's her own money.
He must have then just stood in the hallway waiting, as he came back in seconds later.
It's like they aren't even trying to make it look real.

Then that silly pre-nup scene.  Why would they spend $2500, when they have no assets or funds.
I'm sure in real life, that lawyer would have said it just wasn't needed.
And like others, was surprised at the lawyers casual dress while at work. That alone would have had me leaving and seeking a different lawyer. If I'm going to pay you $2500, at least dress for the part.


----------



## TC1

rockhollow said:


> That whole scene with Jax, Brittany and her mom seemed so scripted. We all know by now that 'reality tv' is not really reality, but this scene was so obvious scripted.
> He got unset with the mom questioning him about being gay, and stood up to leave.
> Then it was like he forgot what to say, and complained about looking after Brittany, and stormed out.
> Brittany was working at Hooters and the Sur, as well as income from the show, so she's her own money.
> He must have then just stood in the hallway waiting, as he came back in seconds later.
> It's like they aren't even trying to make it look real.
> 
> Then that silly pre-nup scene.  Why would they spend $2500, when they have no assets or funds.
> I'm sure in real life, that lawyer would have said it just wasn't needed.
> And like others, was surprised at the lawyers casual dress while at work. That alone would have had me leaving and seeking a different lawyer. If I'm going to pay you $2500, at least dress for the part.


 Pretty sure they're just setting the stage for Jax & Brittany's spin off..where he'll have to go to Kentucky..etc. So, give the mom some airtime to ease everyone into the way Jax acts in front of Brittany & her family.


----------



## guccimamma

labelwhore04 said:


> Yes! They're in their 30's and make 200k a year but only have $200 in their bank account? Smh. And the sad thing is i bet they are the richest out of all of them. I imagine Jax's bank account is in the negatives.



if these 2 are bringing in 200/year...they should be saving every penny of it.  i don't see that kind of income ever passing their doorstep again.  

tom is a mediocre model at best,  katie has severe personality issues, and both seem to drink way too much.

tom seems deluded to think he is going to hit it big,  thus attempting to protect his future assets from the inevitable divorce.  

off topic, the purple waitress dresses are ugly and unflattering.


----------



## purseinsanity

I cannot stand Katie.  She is a miserable, self righteous whiny beeyotch with a permanent *****face.


----------



## guccimamma

purseinsanity said:


> I cannot stand Katie.  She is a miserable, self righteous whiny beeyotch with a permanent *****face.



she really is horrible. i have no idea why all of them want to remain friends with her...i'd smile and step away.  why invest time in that.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

purseinsanity said:


> I cannot stand Katie.  She is a miserable, self righteous whiny beeyotch with a permanent *****face.



I logged on to say the exact same thing! You always say what I'm thinking in these threads, lol!


----------



## chowlover2

Stassi brings the worst out in Katie. The season Stassi wasn't on, Katie was quite like able ( I thought ). I actually like the show better without Stassi. I find Kristin a much more enjoyable bad girl.


----------



## guccimamma

the only person i like on the show is the little brother.


----------



## TC1

guccimamma said:


> the only person i like on the show is the little brother.


 He's the most level headed and practical!


----------



## Bagbug

I wonder when they grow up are they gonna be washed up appearing on shows like "Big Brother Celeb UK" or some random shows. Like Speidi.  It's a really bad show, but I have to watch.  Funny how Lisa V is like the "Great Wizard of Oz" on this show. On HWOBH she's this season she's 
Insignificant, but looking more like an OLD 1930's Hollywood Swimming Movie Star.  You know what I mean?


----------



## guccimamma

Bagbug said:


> I wonder when they *grow up are they gonna be washed up *appearing on shows like "Big Brother Celeb UK" or some random shows. Like Speidi.  It's a really bad show, but I have to watch.



these people are grown up.  they are in their 30s.  most people have given up trying to make it in modeling by this point,  these people are lucky to have jobs...and it is doubtful any of them can transition it into a greater fame....

although i have to give it to jax's girlfriend, she somehow got out of kentucky...got herself some boobs, and is on tv within a year.

i thought the modeling shoot at joe simpson's house was creepy.  i noticed they brought a 12 pack of beer with them to get through it.  the clothing was just weird.


----------



## lulilu

I find the little brother scenes fake and creepy.


----------



## Bagbug

guccimamma said:


> these people are grown up.  they are in their 30s.  most people have given up trying to make it in modeling by this point,  these people are lucky to have jobs...and it is doubtful any of them can transition it into a greater fame....
> 
> although i have to give it to jax's girlfriend, she somehow got out of kentucky...got herself some boobs, and is on tv within a year.
> 
> i thought the modeling shoot at joe simpson's house was creepy.  i noticed they brought a 12 pack of beer with them to get through it.  the clothing was just weird.


----------



## Bagbug

Guccimane!  Your funny! They are grown up Jax is pushing 40!  I forgot all about the Joe Simpson scene.  That was freaky!  You are right they brought Beer to get through it >LOL Eow that scene was kinda "Boogie Nights-esque" Yuck!  Sandavol and his hair  and flatiron and Braids and Buns!  wait I swallowed some throw-up.  Jax is the biggest douche bag and shi* stirrer.  I love that train wreck of a show.


----------



## imgg

lulilu said:


> I find the little brother scenes fake and creepy.


When the little brother was consoling Stassi and she had her head down I could swear she was concealing her face because she was laughing, not crying.


----------



## rockhollow

yes, laughing at 'when they grow up'.
I was watching old episodes of RHWBH and at the end of one, we went right into the first episode of Vanderpump Rules.
The cast looks so young and fresh. It's hard to believe it was only 4 years ago. They all tell how working at Sur is just a stop gap on their way to Acting/Singing/Modelling careers. I guess it hasn't worked cause they are all still working at Sur.

Back to the current episode:
That photo shoot of TomS was ridiculous  - grown men don't want or wear those outfits Tom was modelling - leave that to someone much younger.
And that silly hair that TomS has! Again, if he was 19, I might be more tolerant of it, but he's not.


----------



## guccimamma

Bagbug said:


> Guccimane!  Your funny! They are grown up Jax is pushing 40!  I forgot all about the Joe Simpson scene.  That was freaky!  You are right they brought Beer to get through it >LOL Eow that scene was kinda "*Boogie Nights-esque"* Yuck!  Sandavol and his hair  and flatiron and Braids and Buns!  wait I swallowed some throw-up.  Jax is the biggest douche bag and shi* stirrer.  I love that train wreck of a show.



agree with the boogie nights comparison.

what 30 year old wears clothing like that? who is he targeting for his modeling? he looks so stupid.

 if he's lucky he could get a job for sportswear or a mens warehouse job...at best.


----------



## purseinsanity

GirlieShoppe said:


> I logged on to say the exact same thing! You always say what I'm thinking in these threads, lol!


Awww, thanks LOL!  Great minds!


----------



## chowlover2

guccimamma said:


> agree with the boogie nights comparison.
> 
> what 30 year old wears clothing like that? who is he targeting for his modeling? he looks so stupid.
> 
> if he's lucky he could get a job for sportswear or a mens warehouse job...at best.


Yes, I wonder what Arianna sees in him? I couldn't be with a man who spends more time on his hair than I do on mine...


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Katie is such a b!tch.
That's all.


----------



## pinky7129

I used to think their bickering was cute... but that was seasons ago. Now it just reminds me of an old toxic relationship. I wonder what they think when they rewatch this


----------



## buzzytoes

Where does Sheana and Shay's breakup fall in all of this?? I am wondering how much of this second anniversary dinner was really meant or if things were already falling apart. 

Katie and Tom are going to go the same route - I am pretty sure Katie thinks that Tom will magically grow up once they get married and that is never going to happen.


----------



## Tropigal3

buzzytoes said:


> Where does Sheana and Shay's breakup fall in all of this?? I am wondering how much of this second anniversary dinner was really meant or if things were already falling apart.
> 
> Katie and Tom are going to go the same route - I am pretty sure Katie thinks that Tom will magically grow up once they get married and that is never going to happen.



I was wondering the same thing about Sheanna and Shay.  How sad to see her give him that anniversary  gift and IRL they're actually divorced.  Sad. 

Well Katie's no angel either.  They both need to grow up.

And I hated the swimsuit that Stassi wore at the pool party.  She has some pretty ugly swimwear lately.


----------



## TC1

Ariana's body is bangin. Looked great at the pool party. Katie is a total b1tch. Typical of Sheena to give pictures of herself as a gift, as we saw in their apartment, she can't get enough pics of herself. Stassi trying to pin her breakup on Jax and the fact that Patrick didn't want to be around him?. LOL, please


----------



## WillstarveforLV

TC1 said:


> Ariana's body is bangin. Looked great at the pool party. Katie is a total b1tch. Typical of Sheena to give pictures of herself as a gift, as we saw in their apartment, she can't get enough pics of herself. Stassi trying to pin her breakup on Jax and the fact that Patrick didn't want to be around him?. LOL, please


 Exactly to all of the above! That bikini that Ariana wore was not an easy task at all and she looked fabulous in it. Very typical and self centred of Sheana to give a whole _album _of pics of herself - her husband seemed less than impressed by it and so funny how he did not provide her with an anniversary gift, flowers or even a card for that matter. Stassi is pathetic with her excuses - beyond immature and annoying AF.


----------



## chowlover2

I think the show is much better without Stassi.


----------



## GoGlam

chowlover2 said:


> I think the show is much better without Stassi.



100%.  She can turn any situation into something that directly impacts her.  Her perceived self-importance is both astonishing and funny/sad.


----------



## imgg

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> Katie is such a b!tch.
> That's all.


I don't know what happened to Katie.  I met her right after the first season and she seemed so sweet.  She was also super skinny and looked great.  Now she seems depressed and angry.  Girl needs some Prozac or something to stabilize those emotions.


----------



## imgg

chowlover2 said:


> I think the show is much better without Stassi.


I am probably in the minority, but the show would be boring without Stassi.  I don't like her but her *****iness is fun to watch, unlike Katie or Sheena.


----------



## labelwhore04

imgg said:


> I don't know what happened to Katie.  I met her right after the first season and she seemed so sweet.  She was also super skinny and looked great.  Now she seems depressed and angry.  Girl needs some Prozac or something to stabilize those emotions.



I dont know what happened to Katie either. She was the nicest out of them all in the first season,  But lately she's a raging b*tch. She does seem depressed and angry at the world. She also seems to have a drinking problem..


----------



## imgg

labelwhore04 said:


> I dont know what happened to Katie either. She was the nicest out of them all in the first season,  But lately she's a raging b*tch. She does seem depressed and angry at the world. She also seems to have a drinking problem..


She went really dark.  I think she teetered with darkness previously, but now she is all in.


----------



## blkbarbie310

Stassi happened to Katie.  I think she was better off without her.
I feel like she does a "what would Stassi do" check and acts out in the way she thinks Stassi would.


----------



## chowlover2

blkbarbie310 said:


> Stassi happened to Katie.  I think she was better off without her.
> I feel like she does a "what would Stassi do" check and acts out in the way she thinks Stassi would.


+1!


----------



## Tropigal3

imgg said:


> I am probably in the minority, but the show would be boring without Stassi.  I don't like her but her *****iness is fun to watch, unlike Katie or Sheena.



This may very well be true but it's annoying how she makes everything about herself.  I had a feeling that as soon as Katie allowed Stassi back in, Sheanna would be an outsider.  I used to think Stassi was so pretty but her personality is such a turn off that she looks unattractive.  I wonder if she was a wonderful and loving person if she and Patrick would still be together.   I mean if the reason a relationship breaks up is solely due to an ex-bf (Jax) being around, I don't see how that can be a very strong relationship in the first place.   Or perhaps Patrick is insecure.

And as much as Jax can be such an a-hole, there's something about him that I find funny.  Especially when he and the two Tom's get together.  They are ridiculous and sometimes shockingly stupid but it makes me laugh.


----------



## guccimamma

Tropigal3 said:


> And as much as Jax can be such an a-hole, there's something about him that I find funny.  Especially when he and the two Tom's get together.  They are ridiculous and sometimes shockingly stupid but it makes me laugh.



if my daughter were dating jax, i would take her to a doctor to have her thoroughly examined mentally and physically.  then i would bring her home with me.


----------



## pinky7129

guccimamma said:


> if my daughter were dating jax, i would take her to a doctor to have her thoroughly examined mentally and physically.  then i would bring her home with me.



I think as a parent you have to let your child make their mistakes. However, I'm with you on that one. Some mistakes you can't let your kids do


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Started rewatching from the 1st episode on Hulu and it's so painful to see how mean Stassi is. I know it's just a reality show but I feel like you see the real people that 1st season before they see how they look on camera and she really was so mean. Sometimes funny but more often than not she is so mean and she yells soooo much. I did a lot of cringing during my season 1 marathon. 

On another note I'm just now getting into season 2 and it's funny to see Tom and Ariana interacting before they were a couple. They definitely have a natural chemistry and seem to bring out the best in each other.

Even though it didn't work out with LaLa and James they definitely need to get some new people in the mix...maybe a Pump spinoff with out the SUR cast?!?!


----------



## DiorT

I fell asleep before the end last night, but wow...Jax giving sound marriage advice to Schwartz.  I really don't think they are going to last.  All the fighting and crying (Tom Sandvol) was making me cringe. Brittney is adorable, i like her...alot.


----------



## Tropigal3

It was kind of sad how drunk Schwartz was, ugh.  And Kristen should have waited for another time/day to speak to him instead of ruining the party evening.  But I guess drama is what the show is all about.  

While I realize it was drag queens who did the guys make up, those awful overly arched pencil eyebrows really made the Tom's look old and so drag!  They would have look a bit more feminine with brows that were a bit thicker and less arched.  Scary!


----------



## GoGlam

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Started rewatching from the 1st episode on Hulu and it's so painful to see how mean Stassi is. I know it's just a reality show but I feel like you see the real people that 1st season before they see how they look on camera and she really was so mean. Sometimes funny but more often than not she is so mean and she yells soooo much. I did a lot of cringing during my season 1 marathon.
> 
> On another note I'm just now getting into season 2 and it's funny to see Tom and Ariana interacting before they were a couple. They definitely have a natural chemistry and seem to bring out the best in each other.
> 
> Even though it didn't work out with LaLa and James they definitely need to get some new people in the mix...maybe a Pump spinoff with out the SUR cast?!?!



She is really mean.  I remember seeing a clip of her on the amazing race or something yeaaaars ago and she was a terrible person then... maybe even worse than she is now.


----------



## rockhollow

Bravo must have been so happy with the New Orleans drama. I cringed many times throughout this episode.
Again, seeing Sheana with Shay - knowing their are not together, made her giving marriage advice, funny and sad.

Stacci has not changed - she wants everything to revolve around her. 

TomS was way too into dressing in drag. That guy really fancies himself too much!
And his acting is terrible - that little crying scene at the boat ride was ridiculous.
The only good thing about TomS was that he stepped in to stop Kristin attacking Swatrz at the end of the evening.
As someone else mentioned, after a long day and night of drinking was not the time for Kristin to confront Swartz.
And Carter was totally out of line going after Swartz, shut up and sit down Carter!

I was quite surprised we didn't see Tequila Katie on camera. Sounds like she was around the night before, but the camera crew must have already gone home.


----------



## guccimamma

kirsten's boyfriend is a weirdo and is probably only with her to be on tv.


----------



## caitlin1214

Kristin is the wrong person to confront anyone about cheating.


----------



## caitlin1214

When everyone was shown packing up to leave New Orleans, either Scheana genuinely wasn't listening to Shay or they just edited it that way. 

He was trying to tell her about Tom and Katie and their issues and she was all, "Mmm hmm ... mmm hmm ... can you hand me my heels/dress/bag?"

(I hate when people do the 'mmm hmm' thing. I've had a therapist do that to me once. And it frustrated me because he asked me a question and I was answering. Also, isn't it a therapist's job to listen?)


----------



## junqueprincess

caitlin1214 said:


> When everyone was shown packing up to leave New Orleans, either Scheana genuinely wasn't listening to Shay or they just edited it that way.
> 
> He was trying to tell her about Tom and Katie and their issues and she was all, "Mmm hmm ... mmm hmm ... can you hand me my heels/dress/bag?"
> 
> (I hate when people do the 'mmm hmm' thing. I've had a therapist do that to me once. And it frustrated me because he asked me a question and I was answering. Also, isn't it a therapist's job to listen?)



Yes, it's a therapist's job to not only listen, but consider what you're saying. Drop him/her quickly. Xo


----------



## Tropigal3

caitlin1214 said:


> When everyone was shown packing up to leave New Orleans, either Scheana genuinely wasn't listening to Shay or they just edited it that way.
> 
> He was trying to tell her about Tom and Katie and their issues and she was all, "Mmm hmm ... mmm hmm ... can you hand me my heels/dress/bag?"
> 
> (I hate when people do the 'mmm hmm' thing. I've had a therapist do that to me once. And it frustrated me because he asked me a question and I was answering. Also, isn't it a therapist's job to listen?)



Yeah I think they edited to make it look like she wasn't really listening.  Adds to the drama.  But I guess only they know.



caitlin1214 said:


> Kristin is the wrong person to confront anyone about cheating.



She's advising because she has so much experience.


----------



## caitlin1214

junqueprincess said:


> Yes, it's a therapist's job to not only listen, but consider what you're saying. Drop him/her quickly. Xo


Thanks. It was a one-time visit.

Where I live now, I see a life coach, and she really listens to me and gives good advice. Besides my dad, she's someone I trust to help me solve any life/work issues I'm having.


----------



## pjhm

Missed an episode and saw it last night. $10K for flowers ? And it's an outside wedding? Wonder if Bravo is paying them back for this extravagant event?


----------



## Bagbug

acrowcounted said:


> I got the impression that he didn't say it out loud because he was embarrassed by how little he has. I read online that the main cast members made less than $40k for each full season one and two and now make around $15k per episode. With LA costs, that would easily get spent. I wonder if they actually make pay checks from Sur since they don't seem to do much "working" while there.


See in 2015. I thought I heard on TMZ it was 50K per episode


----------



## Bagbug

chowlover2 said:


> Yes, I wonder what Arianna sees in him? I couldn't be with a man who spends more time on his hair than I do on mine...


----------



## imgg

blkbarbie310 said:


> Stassi happened to Katie.  I think she was better off without her.
> I feel like she does a "what would Stassi do" check and acts out in the way she thinks Stassi would.



I don't know, I think Katie changing is either her true personality coming out or has nothing to do with Stassi.  Katie never acted this way when she was BF with Stassi in season 1 and 2.  To me it is always a copout to blame someone else for your own behavior.  Maybe she is making drama for the show, but the weight gain, tattoos etc. and attitude shift seems like she is either depressed or just went really dark.


----------



## Tropigal3

imgg said:


> I don't know, I think Katie changing is either her true personality coming out or has nothing to do with Stassi.  Katie never acted this way when she was BF with Stassi in season 1 and 2.  *To me it is always a copout to blame someone else for your own behavior.*  Maybe she is making drama for the show, but the weight gain, tattoos etc. and attitude shift seems like she is either depressed or just went really dark.



True since we each make our own choices.  But as parents we try to discourage our kids from hanging out with people we feel are a bad influence.  As for Stassi, she's an Alpha female and can bring out the nasty in Katie.   Plus she treats Sheanna as an outsider since Stassi's back since Stassi never really cared for Sheanna.


----------



## imgg

Tropigal3 said:


> True since we each make our own choices.  But as parents we try to discourage our kids from hanging out with people we feel are a bad influence.  As for Stassi, she's an Alpha female and can bring out the nasty in Katie.   Plus she treats Sheanna as an outsider since Stassi's back since Stassi never really cared for Sheanna.


Sheena did the same thing to Adrianna, but now came crawling back when it suited her!


----------



## Tropigal3

imgg said:


> Sheena did the same thing to Adrianna, but now came crawling back when it suited her!


Yes that's true!  It all comes full circle.


----------



## pinky7129

Just a thought. Why not spend less on the flowers and pay for toms brothers to attend? Brothers > flowers


----------



## TC1

The plot of Jax & Tom flying out the triplets is nice, but the premise of the boys flying them out because they couldn't afford it is ridiculous. You could afford a $50,000 wedding but not $1500 in plane tickets for your 3 brothers?.


----------



## TC1

The plot of Jax & Tom flying out the triplets is nice, but the premise of the boys flying them out because they couldn't afford it is ridiculous. You could afford a $50,000 wedding but not $1500 in plane tickets for your 3 brothers?.


----------



## JNH14

Okay Katie and Tom are on WATCH WHAT HAPPENS LIVE right now. What has she done to her face? Did she have a nose job or something?


----------



## WillstarveforLV

TC1 said:


> The plot of Jax & Tom flying out the triplets is nice, but the premise of the boys flying them out because they couldn't afford it is ridiculous. You could afford a $50,000 wedding but not $1500 in plane tickets for your 3 brothers?.


Of course not because that money had to go to Katie's $15000 dress!!


----------



## guccimamma

imgg said:


> I don't know, I think Katie changing is either her true personality coming out or has nothing to do with Stassi.  Katie never acted this way when she was BF with Stassi in season 1 and 2.  To me it is always a copout to blame someone else for your own behavior.  Maybe she is making drama for the show, but the weight gain, tattoos etc. and attitude shift seems like she is either depressed or just went really dark.



i think it's booze. i'd bet she drinks every day.  your body doesn't handle it the same at 30 that it does at 21.


----------



## buzzytoes

So apparently Katie is denying getting any special pricing or help for paying for their wedding. I find this really hard to swallow, ESPECIALLY since Bravo filmed it. How do they go from having a prenup meeting where they have basically no money, to paying for a $50k wedding??


----------



## JNH14

She was asked that last night by Andy Cohen-he said you put that place on the map and they should be paying you a kick back.


----------



## purseinsanity

buzzytoes said:


> So apparently Katie is denying getting any special pricing or help for paying for their wedding. I find this really hard to swallow, ESPECIALLY since Bravo filmed it. How do they go from having a prenup meeting where they have basically no money, to paying for a $50k wedding??


This!!!  They were writing checks supposedly.  I kept thinking...aren't those going to bounce??


----------



## buzzytoes

JNH14 said:


> She was asked that last night by Andy Cohen-he said you put that place on the map and they should be paying you a kick back.


They basically said the same thing to her when she was on Reality Checked...Conveniently found on Radio Andy. Her response was "I didn't want to cheapen my wedding by whoring myself out for it." At which point I had to restrain myself from rolling my eyes all the way back in my head.


----------



## rockhollow

I'm sorry, but I just don't believe that Katie and Tom paid all that money for the wedding.
I noticed that when Tom was writing that cheque to the vendor, the cheque was all ratty around the edges, looked like he'd been carrying it around in his wallet for years. 
And haven't cheques kind of become a thing of the past. I haven't used a cheque in years, if fact, don't even own a cheque book anymore.


----------



## Tropigal3

rockhollow said:


> I'm sorry, but I just don't believe that Katie and Tom paid all that money for the wedding.
> I noticed that when Tom was writing that cheque to the vendor, the cheque was all ratty around the edges, looked like he'd been carrying it around in his wallet for years.
> And haven't cheques kind of become a thing of the past. I haven't used a cheque in years, if fact, don't even own a cheque book anymore.



Yes you're probably right!  They probably filmed the check writing for effect.


----------



## lulilu

Wait, so it was $51K for the venue and $15K for the dress?  good grief.


----------



## rockhollow

lulilu said:


> Wait, so it was $51K for the venue and $15K for the dress?  good grief.



I thought the whole wedding was 51K, hopefully that included the dress.
I also hope we get to see more of the $10K of flowers as well.
The cake was pretty underwhelming so far from what we saw of it. Maybe it will be covered in expensive flowers.

It was hard seeing all scenes with Shay. At least he was uncomfortable with the pretending. Scheana was quite the actress with her scenes about how wonderful and happy they were, she was nauseating.


----------



## pinky7129

I'll take that 50k and put it towards a house. Kthanxbye.


----------



## labelwhore04

pinky7129 said:


> I'll take that 50k and put it towards a house. Kthanxbye.



Same! Weddings are a waste of money this day in age. With scarce jobs and high cost of homes, it seems like a dumb financial move to spend a lot on a wedding unless youre wealthy.


----------



## junqueprincess

buzzytoes said:


> They basically said the same thing to her when she was on Reality Checked...Conveniently found on Radio Andy. Her response was "I didn't want to cheapen my wedding by whoring myself out for it." At which point I had to restrain myself from rolling my eyes all the way back in my head.



They also said they didn't have time to negotiate like that, we'll negotiating $51k would have been a much bigger pay day.
Plus, I call ********, anyplace that receives promotional consideration is treated differently, they zoom in on the signage, etc. maybe it wasn't free, but this is not true.


----------



## caitlin1214

"Let's not be a-holes to each other!" should be written in bold print, IN ALL CAPS! in their wedding vows.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

After Tom's triplet brothers speeches, no wonder he did not want to invest a penny flying them in for the wedding.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Um can I just say I got all choked up not about the actual wedding but at Tom Sandoval's  reaction when Lisa proposed they partner and name the new venture Tom Tom [emoji23] like I was genuinely happy to see Tom's reaction and I hope that really works out for him.


----------



## caitlin1214

I never met mean Stassi. The closest thing I got to her was when she separated herself from the rest of the group. But I like this Stassi. 

And I liked when she and Ariana bonded over #murder.


----------



## Iluvbags

Anyone watch the reunion? Shea and Scheana (sp?) actually had me teary eyed


----------



## caitlin1214

It was odd that Scheana was checking her makeup when Shay was on. If it was anyone else, I'd chalk it up to a nervous habit. Because she's Scheana, if she's trying to come off a not being self centered, it's not helping .

Addiction aside, they weren't compatible anymore. I've known this from watching Intervention, but if I was with someone who was an addict, if it came to it, I'd take control of the finances, I'd separate myself from them (I don't even mean 'separate' in the sense of 'the step before divorce' way, I mean 'separate' in the 'don't talk to me until you show me you can take care of yourself' way), but divorce wouldn't come into the picture yet.

That would be the last ditch, break glass in case of an emergency, if no other options were available thing.


----------



## DiorT

Did anyone see the instagram video Shay posted after the reunion last night?

Video: https://www.instagram.com/p/BTAb1oqDoby/?taken-by=mikeshaymusic 


mikeshaymusicToday I officially close a huge chapter in my life. #pumprules #DDG
Song - Grind for the Check By- @datdopegroup ft. @thisthatsaucee@badd_wolf @jay808s


----------



## WillstarveforLV

DiorT said:


> Did anyone see the instagram video Shay posted after the reunion last night?
> 
> Video: https://www.instagram.com/p/BTAb1oqDoby/?taken-by=mikeshaymusic
> 
> 
> mikeshaymusicToday I officially close a huge chapter in my life. #pumprules #DDG
> Song - Grind for the Check By- @datdopegroup ft. @thisthatsaucee@badd_wolf @jay808s


Pretty cryptic .....especially that slo-mo part when she was on WWHL with Andy at the studio and scenes switching from bright colours to very dark black and white.


----------



## rockhollow

The thing is, to me, Sheena while not my favourite person, was the same person she is before they got married, so Shay knew that when he married her. So a bit shady now, that he makes it sound like he was unhappy and hen-pecked from the start.
I don't know that Sheena ever really cared for Shay, she seems more concerned with being married.

I think at the reunion when Shay was talking, she was doing all the make-up and hair adjusting, trying to show she was uninterested in anything Shay had to say.
She has obviously had moved on and didn't want to look back.


----------



## TC1

Schenna needed a storyline, she used Shay and his addiction to get camera time. I thought it was really sad that he said no one in his family knew and then it was on TV for the world to see (although I'm sure he signed on and got paid for filming). When Scheena said she was a homewrecking whore and Shay was now going to be known as a drug addict.."you hurt me, I hurt you back" was awful.
All very uncomfortable. Scheena constantly doing her makeup and touching her hair was so annoying. Even Lisa had to tell her to let it go.


----------



## imgg

TC1 said:


> Schenna needed a storyline, she used Shay and his addiction to get camera time. I thought it was really sad that he said no one in his family knew and then it was on TV for the world to see (although I'm sure he signed on and got paid for filming). When Scheena said she was a homewrecking whore and Shay was now going to be known as a drug addict.."you hurt me, I hurt you back" was awful.
> All very uncomfortable. Scheena constantly doing her makeup and touching her hair was so annoying. Even Lisa had to tell her to let it go.


Scheena is just another self-absorbed Hollywood wannabe.


----------



## Bagbug

Well that marriage seemed doomed from the beginning.  She never listened to him.  If you listen to the few words that he does say... I didn't want to be around drinking anymore.  I thought it was childish how last year she brought the "gang" into talk to him about his marital issues and sobriety. All and all the both of them were not ready to be married and especially to each other. They are young and have their lives in front of them they will recover.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

It's begun.. again! Anyone caught the new episode?? They added Brittany to the intro, and there are a few new faces..


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> It's begun.. again! Anyone caught the new episode?? They added Brittany to the intro, and there are a few new faces..



I saw it! This show is so trashy... I'm addicted to it! [emoji16]


----------



## chowlover2

GirlieShoppe said:


> I saw it! This show is so trashy... I'm addicted to it! [emoji16]


I know! I love it!


----------



## Pplv

Lol we hate that we love it and loves to hate it!


----------



## TC1

I always just think. These 30/40 year olds are too old for this crap. Yet continue to watch


----------



## blkbarbie310

I am shamefully tuning in as well.  Can't stop watching this train wreck.  LOL


----------



## Sassys

1. No way in hell Jax is straight
2. No way in hell he is down with the Swirl
Nope, not buying this fakeness.


*TUESDAY, DECEMBER 05, 2017*
Blind Item #12
I know that it is an extremely popular reality show and the season premiere was very recent, but it is getting really old that we are to believe one of the stars is not gay. They try to do everything they can, including ridiculous story lines to make us believe he is straight. He isn't. There are too many men in this town who have paid too many dollars to him for sex that will tell you otherwise. Don't even get me started on one of his cable bosses and what they have done together.


----------



## dell

Next episode should be interesting.... need some popcorn lol [emoji897]


----------



## buzzytoes

TC1 said:


> I always just think. These 30/40 year olds are too old for this crap. Yet continue to watch



Same. I don’t even know why I’m watching because they annoy the crap out of me.

Did Scheana get veneers over the break? Or have her teeth looked that big for awhile?? The combo of her top lip overfilled and big teeth are weird.


----------



## buzzytoes

Sassys said:


> 1. No way in hell Jax is straight
> 2. No way in hell he is down with the Swirl
> Nope, not buying this fakeness.
> 
> 
> *TUESDAY, DECEMBER 05, 2017*
> Blind Item #12
> I know that it is an extremely popular reality show and the season premiere was very recent, but it is getting really old that we are to believe one of the stars is not gay. They try to do everything they can, including ridiculous story lines to make us believe he is straight. He isn't. There are too many men in this town who have paid too many dollars to him for sex that will tell you otherwise. Don't even get me started on one of his cable bosses and what they have done together.



I always assumed he was at least bi, but then when that one guy came on that he used to live with it was so obvious he had been in a sugar daddy/baby relationship with him! He needs to let it go and just come out.


----------



## bagsforme

buzzytoes said:


> Same. I don’t even know why I’m watching because they annoy the crap out of me.
> 
> Did Scheana get veneers over the break? Or have her teeth looked that big for awhile?? The combo of her top lip overfilled and big teeth are weird.


She got them awhile ago.  It was part of a storyline when she fell, busted her mouth and no one came to visit her.


----------



## lulilu

Sassys said:


> 1. No way in hell Jax is straight
> 2. No way in hell he is down with the Swirl
> Nope, not buying this fakeness.
> 
> 
> *TUESDAY, DECEMBER 05, 2017*
> Blind Item #12
> I know that it is an extremely popular reality show and the season premiere was very recent, but it is getting really old that we are to believe one of the stars is not gay. They try to do everything they can, including ridiculous story lines to make us believe he is straight. He isn't. There are too many men in this town who have paid too many dollars to him for sex that will tell you otherwise. Don't even get me started on one of his cable bosses and what they have done together.



What about one of the Toms?  (what is the Swirl?)


----------



## Sassys

lulilu said:


> What about one of the Toms?  (what is the Swirl?)



Both Toms are in a relationship and the Blind item says "They try to do everything they can, including ridiculous story lines to make us believe he is straight". None of the Toms have had changing story lines, Jax has constant story lines.

"Down with the Swirl" is slang for dating outside of your race.


----------



## TC1

Jax is such a terrible actor. I don't believe any of his story lines whatsoever. I'm sure Brittany is just a part of the cast seeking fame like the rest of them.


----------



## Prufrock613

Stassi’s man-bun “warrior” is  .  He acted like such a d-bag.  They deserve each other!

I’m embarrassed to say that I enjoy this rat’s nest of STDs....that is all


----------



## chowlover2

Prufrock613 said:


> Stassi’s man-bun “warrior” is  .  He acted like such a d-bag.  They deserve each other!
> 
> I’m embarrassed to say that I enjoy this rat’s nest of STDs....that is all


The whole scene I thought ' what does she see in him?" I felt as though he went out of his way to use words she wouldn't understand. Actually, I had thought she was a bit smarter than she was, reality is she is as stupid as everyone else.


----------



## lulilu

^^^ I don't believe for a second she didn't understand the words -- not exactly Mensa level.  He was showing off for the camera and putting her down the whole time.  What a total jerk he was, from the moment he entered her apartment with his man bun ().  And he isn't even good looking.  An all around loser.  I am shocked this is the famous Patrick she pined for -- she can do much better (not that she's a prize either).


----------



## susieserb

DVR’d the series, saw Jax bloated face from booze and over aged wanna be’s, went back to menu, DRV series pressed X.  Sorry just can’t do it.  You gals have a better constitution then I do.


----------



## susieserb

Oh and just from what I saw in the opener, the skinny Brit with the model girlfriend is the gay guy. With his jealous fellow Brit looking on


----------



## susieserb

susieserb said:


> Oh and just from what I saw in the opener, the skinny Brit with the model girlfriend is the gay guy. With his jealous fellow Brit looking on


Going by post 1723


----------



## kittenslingerie

I just don't buy the Jax and Faith storyline. I think its all fake at this point. I ate at the restaurant while on vacay last year, food was great. It was like 4:30-5 pm before dinner rush. Not one of the main characters worked there, of course... In addition there were producers and people there setting up and staging scenes for filming later. The hostess even mentioned it sound check/staging time. The hostess was the girl that supposedly slept with James last season. So the room with the lattice like walls was being set up for a scene, I mean how REAL do you think that will be YKWIM.


----------



## AnnZ

I wasn’t buying the Faith and Jax storyline either until I saw Brittany’s interviews after Jax confessed. Her emotions seemed real. I’m with Lisa, I just want to shake her and tell her to run.  That mans not changing. I see her hanging around for a bit hoping he’s capable of being a decent human being. Sad people like him target kind hearted people like her.


----------



## imgg

kittenslingerie said:


> I just don't buy the Jax and Faith storyline. I think its all fake at this point. I ate at the restaurant while on vacay last year, food was great. It was like 4:30-5 pm before dinner rush. Not one of the main characters worked there, of course... In addition there were producers and people there setting up and staging scenes for filming later. The hostess even mentioned it sound check/staging time. The hostess was the girl that supposedly slept with James last season. So the room with the lattice like walls was being set up for a scene, I mean how REAL do you think that will be YKWIM.


I don't believe the Jax/Faith storyline either, but the staff does work there.  Katie waited on me at Sur and Sheena was waiting on the section next to us at Villa Blanca.  Regarding the set up, when they are filming they have to set up with lighting, sound etc.

My guess they are doing something similar to what the Hills did, they would take real storylines and reenact them for the cameras.  Although I don't think all the storylines are real and Britney's tears were about as real as her boobs.


----------



## kittenslingerie

imgg said:


> I don't believe the Jax/Faith storyline either, but the staff does work there.  Katie waited on me at Sur and Sheena was waiting on the section next to us at Villa Blanca.  Regarding the set up, when they are filming they have to set up with lighting, sound etc.
> 
> My guess they are doing something similar to what the Hills did, they would take real storylines and reenact them for the cameras.  Although I don't think all the storylines are real and Britney's tears were about as real as her boobs.


Yeah sort of my opinion.


----------



## buzzytoes

So I didn’t watch much of last season - is Lala dating a married guy??
Also does anyone know if Jax and Brittany are together now? I feel like she is the type who would take back a serial cheater numerous times until something better comes along.


----------



## coconutsboston

buzzytoes said:


> So I didn’t watch much of last season - is Lala dating a married guy??
> Also does anyone know if Jax and Brittany are together now? I feel like she is the type who would take back a serial cheater numerous times until something better comes along.



He said on WWHL recently that they’ve been back together for about 7 months.


----------



## buzzytoes

coconutsboston said:


> He said on WWHL recently that they’ve been back together for about 7 months.


Ugh


----------



## CeeJay

buzzytoes said:


> So I didn’t watch much of last season - is Lala dating a married guy??
> Also does anyone know if Jax and Brittany are together now? I feel like she is the type who would take back a serial cheater numerous times until something better comes along.


Yes, Lala was indeed dating a married guy, who just got a divorce .. so she has him all to herself .. gross!  He's no youngster and no prize in my book, chubby .. but he's got $$$ and I guess that's all she wants.  

Was just watching Million $$$ Listing - LA last night (repeat), and saw yet another young chick .. boobs done (check), nose done (check), bleach-blonde hair (check) .. with this guy (music producer) who is AT LEAST in his 70's .. wrinkled, skinny, some facial deformity (feel sorry for him on that account) .. but I got to ask, WHY?  I don't know, maybe it's me, but I worked so hard for my education, my promotions, so that NO ONE would ever have to take care of me .. and yet, I see this in SPADES out here in LA.  I moved here for the weather, and I'm no spring chicken anymore, but I just don't get what a young gal would see in marrying someone so old that .. well, it would be gross to have sex with them.  

Okay, rant done ..


----------



## Megs

So I’ve talked to multiple people who are on reality shows and what I’ve gathered is before each season they need to present their story line. They know about the people they’ll fight with (there has to be drama to get a good amount of screen time), trips are planned, etc. They film scenes and then refilm with producers saying ‘talk about this part more or did you hear so and so said this or that’. It’s in the best interest of each “character” to have drama and a storyline that people will want to follow. 

That being said it doesn’t mean it’s all fake - it’s just not real time reality at all. 

And with all that being said, I 100% believe Jax is terrible.


----------



## CeeJay

Megs said:


> So I’ve talked to multiple people who are on reality shows and what I’ve gathered is before each season they need to present their story line. They know about the people they’ll fight with (there has to be drama to get a good amount of screen time), trips are planned, etc. They film scenes and then refilm with producers saying ‘talk about this part more or did you hear so and so said this or that’. It’s in the best interest of each “character” to have drama and a storyline that people will want to follow.
> 
> That being said it doesn’t mean it’s all fake - it’s just not real time reality at all.
> 
> And with all that being said, I 100% believe Jax is terrible.


Hmmmm .. very interesting Megs!  Kind of always believed this to be the case, but it totally makes sense now.  The first thing I noticed this season was that Jax & Brittany were the first "up" on the screen, and then the rest of them (who have been on a lot longer than Brittany) .. so, maybe their story line was all about his cheating (which sure isn't hard to 'prove') - HA!


----------



## buzzytoes

Currently watching Season 1, Episode 2. Holy crap have they changed in four years. Everyone was so young and skinny in 2013, now everyone has alcohol bloat and filler everywhere.


----------



## Megs

buzzytoes said:


> Currently watching Season 1, Episode 2. Holy crap have they changed in four years. Everyone was so young and skinny in 2013, now everyone has alcohol bloat and filler everywhere.



Oh ya! But this season they all seem to have lost some of the gained weight again


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I see I have missed a lot of this trashy ass show. I gotta catch up.


----------



## Megs

I have a hard time believing this season is even real. Like all these people are cheating and staying together and I just can’t wrap my mind around it. 

Also, Scheana... ugh she’s so desperate


----------



## andicandi3x12

I am watching this show from the beginning for the first time. It is hilarious when they make fun of the fillers and botched faces of Lisa’s friends considering how they look now.


----------



## tweegy

Megs said:


> I have a hard time believing this season is even real. Like all these people are cheating and staying together and I just can’t wrap my mind around it.
> 
> Also, Scheana... ugh she’s so desperate


I just caught this show the other day and I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## tweegy

Megs said:


> So I’ve talked to multiple people who are on reality shows and what I’ve gathered is before each season they need to present their story line. They know about the people they’ll fight with (there has to be drama to get a good amount of screen time), trips are planned, etc. They film scenes and then refilm with producers saying ‘talk about this part more or did you hear so and so said this or that’. It’s in the best interest of each “character” to have drama and a storyline that people will want to follow.
> 
> That being said it doesn’t mean it’s all fake - it’s just not real time reality at all.
> 
> And with all that being said, I 100% believe Jax is terrible.


I've always wondered about this, I know its a line of fiction and real but I was wondering how it was done. That's very interesting.


----------



## coconutsboston

Megs said:


> I have a hard time believing this season is even real. Like all these people are cheating and staying together and I just can’t wrap my mind around it.
> 
> Also, Scheana... ugh she’s so desperate



Honestly!!! You took the words out of my mouth.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Interesting... Scheana's new boyfriend is supermodel (and actress) Amber Valletta's brother.


----------



## GoGlam

Scheana and Rob are supposedly broken up.


----------



## rockhollow

The whole cast is looking so old and desperate. If they were all 20ish and living this life, I could understand, but they are all well into their 30 now. When do they go up and settle down?
And is this their career choice? Working as a bartender or waitress? And then drunken partying.
The show was ok when it first started and they were all young, fresh, but the years are really dragging on.
Peter seems like the only one that grew up and is making a career.


----------



## lulilu

There is something weird about Peter.  Whenever he is wearing a t-shirt, it has a big low scoop neckline -- looks like a woman's shirt.  I imagine he is trying to show off his body?  And he could use a new haircut.

okay, done with the trash remarks.  He seems like a nice guy.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Megs said:


> I have a hard time believing this season is even real. Like all these people are cheating and staying together and I just can’t wrap my mind around it.
> 
> Also, Scheana... ugh she’s so desperate


After last night's episode, Megs' above statement just got reinforced 100000000 times more.  No way can this season be real or have any truth to it and yes Scheana is so thirsty and Queen Desperato...and delusional


----------



## kayart0803

I think Lala is gorgeous but always felt a shady vibe off her for some reason.


----------



## pjhm

I don't understand how they can drink so much--I can't even drink that much water or lemonade, let alone alcohol. I'd have to have an unending bowl of salty potato chips served to me---it's unreal........


----------



## pjhm

kayart0803 said:


> I think Lala is gorgeous but always felt a shady vibe off her for some reason.


Something nefarious that's for sure.......


----------



## rockhollow

lulilu said:


> There is something weird about Peter.  Whenever he is wearing a t-shirt, it has a big low scoop neckline -- looks like a woman's shirt.  I imagine he is trying to show off his body?  And he could use a new haircut.
> 
> okay, done with the trash remarks.  He seems like a nice guy.



Yes, I agree that Peter is looking weird. None of his hair styles have been as good as the long hair.
He does look much older with the short hair and then in a suit, looking the part of a manager (that's what he is???).

I can't believe the whole Jax/Brittany story is true, she really must be desperate for the attention/airtime to agree to this storyline.
Jax couldn't get any more slimly if he tried.


----------



## imgg

GoGlam said:


> Scheana and Rob are supposedly broken up.


Lol.  She lives in a delusional bubble.


----------



## pjhm

Is it possible that Britney stays with Jax because she doesn’t think she can do any better?


----------



## WillstarveforLV

pjhm said:


> Is it possible that Britney stays with Jax because she doesn’t think she can do any better?


Could be a finance thing too...I don't think she would be able to afford LA on her own and it would mean her going back to the Kentucky farm to herd cattle.


----------



## MKB0925

Jax is such a horrible person....saying that he was happy that someone was asking how he was doing after he cheated on Britt..
Scheana is so brutal to watch...she is so fake!


----------



## TC1

I'm not sure what the fight was over the pasta. LOL and saying pasta 75 times didn't really clarify.


----------



## lulilu

I read somewhere that "pasta" was the word they used for cocaine.


----------



## MKB0925

lulilu said:


> I read somewhere that "pasta" was the word they used for cocaine.



Would not surprise me at all!!


----------



## TC1

lulilu said:


> I read somewhere that "pasta" was the word they used for cocaine.


Well at least that would make sense. Lala said "she offered me some pasta and I finished it all" welllllllll, if it were really pasta, just order more!, I was so confused as to WTF they were talking about.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Raquel's face every time James was inches away from Logan's lips, and when they were having that super awkward conversation  "there's something going on." Ya think?!!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

If you guys love VPR I recommend listening to my fav podcast Watch What Crappens...I love the boys recaps of VPR.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

lulilu said:


> I read somewhere that "pasta" was the word they used for cocaine.



I’m in a Bravo FB group and we’re convinced pasta is a code word and coke is the top contender.


----------



## Megs

I can't with this season. Just watching the latest episode now, super cool Saturday night obviously, and I still can't believe any of this. I know that reality TV is scripted in its ways, but I CAN NOT DEAL. 

Scheana... I don't care enough to spell her name properly or look if I did, but she is SO desperate. I know plenty of people get married and realize it isn't right, but she jumped to this dude and can't stop talking about how rich he is and blah blah. I can smell her desperation. 

I honestly can't believe that Brit feels so insecure that she has to stay with Jax - the stuff he told that girl after he slept with her... no self respecting woman, not even fully respecting woman, would ever do that. Jax is nasty anyhow. 

Pasta HAS to mean something else, it HAS to. 

I am mad at myself that I like this show though... so mad at myself, but I can't stop.


----------



## Megs

Also, came back today to add... Tom Schwartz. I mean he "seems" nice enough, but he gets black out drunk and makes out with random women while married?! And then after, says 'don't tell me I can't drink' and keeps doing it and sleeps on his best friend's couch who constantly cries over their friendship and then his wife Katie says how sweet he was the next day. 

Do none of these women have any feeling of self worth? 

I can't believe I care so much... hahaha


----------



## WishList986

It's insane to me how immature the whole bunch is! They act as if they're all in their early 20s.


----------



## Megs

WishList986 said:


> It's insane to me how immature the whole bunch is! They act as if they're all in their early 20s.



Or like 16....


----------



## lulilu

Megs said:


> Also, came back today to add... Tom Schwartz. I mean he "seems" nice enough, but he gets black out drunk and makes out with random women while married?! And then after, says 'don't tell me I can't drink' and keeps doing it and sleeps on his best friend's couch who constantly cries over their friendship and then his wife Katie says how sweet he was the next day.
> 
> Do none of these women have any feeling of self worth?
> 
> I can't believe I care so much... hahaha



You are making me laugh.  I get worked up about some shows too -- crazy but I can't help it.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

lulilu said:


> You are making me laugh.  I get worked up about some shows too -- crazy but I can't help it.


Lol! I do the same thing!


----------



## tweegy

This show reminds me of the hills for some reason... but yeh the girls on this show need some self love ASAP


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I am drooling over Lisa's Jige in last night's episode! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## purseinsanity

Megs said:


> I can't with this season. Just watching the latest episode now, super cool Saturday night obviously, and I still can't believe any of this. I know that reality TV is scripted in its ways, but I CAN NOT DEAL.
> 
> Scheana... I don't care enough to spell her name properly or look if I did, but she is SO desperate. I know plenty of people get married and realize it isn't right, but she jumped to this dude and can't stop talking about how rich he is and blah blah. I can smell her desperation.
> 
> I honestly can't believe that Brit feels so insecure that she has to stay with Jax - the stuff he told that girl after he slept with her... no self respecting woman, not even fully respecting woman, would ever do that. Jax is nasty anyhow.
> 
> Pasta HAS to mean something else, it HAS to.
> 
> *I am mad at myself that I like this show though... so mad at myself, but I can't stop*.


LOL Megs...same here!


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

tweegy said:


> This show reminds me of the hills for some reason... but yeh the girls on this show need some self love ASAP


Yes! I remember watching the hills, yelling at Audrina: " Stop taking Justin Bobby back! I mean, his name is Justin Bobby!! That's who you want? Really?!"


----------



## TC1

Britney's mom has had some work done on her face. Is it just filler and botox or something more? 
Schwartz *you're a bootleg Kardashian"


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

I feel that Britney's mom lost a bit of weight too..? 
James crying like he just broke up with a girlfriend..
Jax reborn as "Jason" in order to claim his next victim


----------



## pjhm

Kevin Lee wears outdated eye glasses from the 1970's and he has the nerve to tell Katie while she's working at a party that she's gained a lot---she has, she's much larger in legs and arms,  but that was the wrong time and place to say it, and he's no beauty himself.........


----------



## Gimmethebag

I get why Ariana is so sour about working for the party. Everyone behaves poorly and is given these big breaks. Stassi was a horrible employee and friend to Lisa, but now she's given the opportunity to be a party planner. The Toms are given the Tom Tom opportunity. James gets fired for being a drunken mess and now he's headlining his See You Next Tuesday events. Ariana tries to be dramatic about it for the show, and it backfires on her.


----------



## TC1

Kevin Lee wears the most ridiculous hair piece of all time. He shouldn't be judging anyone's appearance.


----------



## bisbee

Gimmethebag said:


> I get why Ariana is so sour about working for the party. Everyone behaves poorly and is given these big breaks. Stassi was a horrible employee and friend to Lisa, but now she's given the opportunity to be a party planner. The Toms are given the Tom Tom opportunity. James gets fired for being a drunken mess and now he's headlining his See You Next Tuesday events. Ariana tries to be dramatic about it for the show, and it backfires on her.


Ariana is just a negative person.  I can’t recall her ever being pleasant or happy on the show.


----------



## rockhollow

yes, very low blow Kevin Lee! I can't stand Katie, but commenting on her size is totally uncalled for.
I was pleased to hear LVP comments to Katie, she's (Katie) is a beautiful woman.

So Jax is going to try and reinvent himself as Jason. Don't think it will work at this late stage. When he was with the Riki healer, I wondered if they would be getting together later once the cameras had left - I just don't think he's changed.


----------



## Megs

rockhollow said:


> yes, very low blow Kevin Lee! I can't stand Katie, but commenting on her size is totally uncalled for.
> I was pleased to hear LVP comments to Katie, she's (Katie) is a beautiful woman.
> 
> *So Jax is going to try and reinvent himself as Jason. Don't think it will work at this late stage. When he was with the Riki healer, I wondered if they would be getting together later once the cameras had left - I just don't think he's changed.*



I legit thought the same thing. I watched it last night and I was like why are they so close to one another... and then I was like OH Jason is gonna try to get with her - claim his first victim as Jason not Jax. Then he can go back to being Jax because Jason is bad too!


----------



## Megs

Also, what was that video clip of James with his dude friend?! Were they canoodling? It was shown so quickly and then I was like waaaaiittttt huh.


----------



## imgg

bisbee said:


> Ariana is just a negative person.  I can’t recall her ever being pleasant or happy on the show.


She is friends with Sheena so that says everything....  I used to like Ariana, not sure what happened to her.  She seems like a miserable person.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

If I have to hear Ariana talk about her vagina one more time I’m going to puke. Oh and Patrick is a total tool. 

I usually don’t get this riled by a TV show but for some reason this last episode really bothered me!


----------



## Tropigal3

Designerhbgirl said:


> If I have to hear Ariana talk about her vagina one more time I’m going to puke. Oh and Patrick is a total tool.
> 
> I usually don’t get this riled by a TV show but for some reason this last episode really bothered me!



Lol.  

I especially agree regarding Patrick.  I don't see what Stassi is so in love with.


----------



## chowlover2

Tropigal3 said:


> Lol.
> 
> I especially agree regarding Patrick.  I don't see what Stassi is so in love with.


Me either! His smug sense of superiority would have sent me running in the opposite direction.


----------



## TC1

Ariana has always been running around in the skimpiest bathing suits over the years. Tonight she's in a thong in front of her friends and store clerks letting Lala smack her ass and we're supposed to believe she's self conscious enough of her body to see a therapist. URRRGH the worst story lines!!!!!


----------



## MKB0925

Designerhbgirl said:


> If I have to hear Ariana talk about her vagina one more time I’m going to puke. Oh and Patrick is a total tool.
> 
> I usually don’t get this riled by a TV show but for some reason this last episode really bothered me!


Patrick is a complete d-bag, for sure!

I always liked Ariana but she is really annoying this season.


----------



## bagsforme

TC1 said:


> Ariana has always been running around in the skimpiest bathing suits over the years. Tonight she's in a thong in front of her friends and store clerks letting Lala smack her ass and we're supposed to believe she's self conscious enough of her body to see a therapist. URRRGH the worst story lines!!!!!


Agree, I totally don't understand it.  Plus she has the most amazing body!


----------



## Megs

TC1 said:


> Ariana has always been running around in the skimpiest bathing suits over the years. Tonight she's in a thong in front of her friends and store clerks letting Lala smack her ass and we're supposed to believe she's self conscious enough of her body to see a therapist. URRRGH the worst story lines!!!!!



THAT'S WHAT I WAS COMING TO SAY! 

I'm watching it right now and while I am certain everyone has their own insecurities, this story line is like PUUULEASEEEEEEEE. Ariana is barely clothed at every moment possible, loves everyone seeing her bare ass and showing it off, and now we have to listen to her in therapy saying how hard it is to look at her body. 

I CAN NOT DEAL.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Megs said:


> THAT'S WHAT I WAS COMING TO SAY!
> 
> I'm watching it right now and while I am certain everyone has their own insecurities, this story line is like PUUULEASEEEEEEEE. Ariana is barely clothed at every moment possible, loves everyone seeing her bare ass and showing it off, and now we have to listen to her in therapy saying how hard it is to look at her body.
> 
> I CAN NOT DEAL.


Exactly! She was speaking like she suffers from body dysmorphic disorder yet prances around almost naked at any opportunity she gets and acts the complete opposite of someone having BDD. Obviously they think us viewers will believe anything!


----------



## Megs

WillstarveforLV said:


> Exactly! She was speaking like she suffers from body dysmorphic disorder yet prances around almost naked at any opportunity she gets and acts the complete opposite of someone having BDD. Obviously they think us viewers will believe anything!



I now am at the part where she goes into her party, dressed as a sexy queen, and is prancing around like that. I mean COME ON GIRL. When I feel insecure about my body, I am covering up more - not less. 

I guess she just wants people to tell her how stunning she is.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Megs said:


> I now am at the part where she goes into her party, dressed as a sexy queen, and is prancing around like that. I mean COME ON GIRL. When I feel insecure about my body, I am covering up more - not less.
> 
> *I guess she just wants people to tell her how stunning she is.[*/QUOTE]
> Yes - her Bday costume was so over the top, very sexy/risque and revealing!  I am getting she is more of a narcissist than someone with body dysmorhpia - her therapist should of pointed that out!


----------



## Megs

EXACTLY. She is just like ohh my, it's hard for me to look in the mirror - meanwhile, she's always in the mirror and scantily clad. 

Also, the preview for the rest of this season is so insane - it has to be all fake right?! 

Also, I hate how much I kind of love this show.


----------



## Katherine2020

[QUOTE="

Also, I hate how much I kind of love this show. [/QUOTE]

Every week I swear I'm not watching, then I end up staying up late for the episode after WWHL.[emoji53]

Scheana  is so pitiful and desperate. I'll have to watch next week to see if she gets dumped.


----------



## imgg

Lala's makeup in the interviews.  

 I know I shouldn't like Stassi, but for some reason I do.  She needs to dump loser boyfriend, which I think to him, she is more a side piece.  She didn't need a card reading to know her boyfriend is not that into her.


----------



## bagsforme

I really like Lala, since the first time she's been on and everyone hated on her.  She's gorgeous and has a good singing voice.


----------



## imgg

Just goes to show you how looks are so subjective.  I think Adrianna is gorgeous, but her personality at times ruin it. Same with Stassi.


----------



## MKB0925

Schena talking about Rob....ugh I was cringing! She is such a desperate woman, it is so pathetic!
Is Jax the oldest person on the show?

I was laughing at Kristen's face in the previews for next week when Schena was talking about Rob..


----------



## imgg

MKB0925 said:


> Schena talking about Rob....ugh I was cringing! She is such a desperate woman, it is so pathetic!
> Is Jax the oldest person on the show?
> 
> I was laughing at Kristen's face in the previews for next week when Schena was talking about Rob..


Schena has no marbles whatsoever!  I saw her a long time ago at VB and she seems just as annoying (or more) in person.


----------



## Tropigal3

MKB0925 said:


> Schena talking about Rob....ugh I was cringing! She is such a desperate woman, it is so pathetic!
> Is Jax the oldest person on the show?
> 
> I was laughing at Kristen's face in the previews for next week when Schena was talking about Rob..



I agree.  She seems really dumb when it comes to men.  I mean she said that she didn't know that Eddie Cibrian was married (to Brandi Glanville) when she was going out with him.   Having seen how she is with men & dating, I can imagine that she's dumb enough not to know or have interest in finding out more about the guy(s).  Rob seems to be stringing her along.

On another note, James was an embarrassment at the cabin.  Ugh!  He needs AA...perhaps they all do.


----------



## TC1

Randomly just noticed that Rob (Valletta) is Amber Valletta's brother.


----------



## MKB0925

Tropigal3 said:


> I agree.  She seems really dumb when it comes to men.  I mean she said that she didn't know that Eddie Cibrian was married (to Brandi Glanville) when she was going out with him.   Having seen how she is with men & dating, I can imagine that she's dumb enough not to know or have interest in finding out more about the guy(s).  Rob seems to be stringing her along.
> 
> On another note, James was an embarrassment at the cabin.  Ugh!  He needs AA...perhaps they all do.


Yes, James was horrible! Slugging that fireball like it was a diet coke.
 He needs to just stop drinking and I am surprised Raquel does not tell him that..
I could not believe all that alcohol they bought for 2 nights!


----------



## Prufrock613

TC1 said:


> Randomly just noticed that Rob (Valletta) is Amber Valletta's brother.


I had no idea!  I can’t believe Scheana hasn’t mentioned it 6,586 times.


----------



## Tropigal3

Okay I didn't realize that Rob and Schaena broke up a while back and they're just "friends".  Not surprised though, having to deal with this group of over-grown teenagers would be difficult.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

So I’m bored and binge watching this show from our vacation home in Big Bear and did some sleuthing.
It appears that Rob’s “vacation home” is here in Big Bear, in Metcalf Bay and is indeed a rental listed in VRBO owned by a Lorri Parks.  It last sold in 1998 so unless he purchased it 20 years ago and his real name is Lorri Parks, it’s not even his.
Very little is real in these “reality” shows.  The boat may be his but that place probably isn’t.


----------



## chowlover2

bagnshoofetish said:


> So I’m bored and binge watching this show from our vacation home in Big Bear and did some sleuthing.
> It appears that Rob’s “vacation home” is here in Big Bear, in Metcalf Bay and is indeed a rental listed in VRBO owned by a Lorri Parks.  It last sold in 1998 so unless he purchased it 20 years ago and his real name is Lorri Parks, it’s not even his.
> Very little is real in these “reality” shows.  The boat may be his but that place probably isn’t.


Very interesting.

Jax is definitely older than 38. At least 3 seasons ago he mentioned how his Dad paid his car insurance and the guys were ribbing him about it since he was 38 then.


----------



## GoGlam

bagnshoofetish said:


> So I’m bored and binge watching this show from our vacation home in Big Bear and did some sleuthing.
> It appears that Rob’s “vacation home” is here in Big Bear, in Metcalf Bay and is indeed a rental listed in VRBO owned by a Lorri Parks.  It last sold in 1998 so unless he purchased it 20 years ago and his real name is Lorri Parks, it’s not even his.
> Very little is real in these “reality” shows.  The boat may be his but that place probably isn’t.



Does the property record show Lorri Parks purchased it? If it’s just VRBO that shows that, that could be the contact for who manages the property. It could also be a family home that he has bought someone else out of, etc.  Just because it was last sold in 1998, doesn’t mean it couldn’t have been retitled or belong to a trust/estate, etc.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

GoGlam said:


> Does the property record show Lorri Parks purchased it? If it’s just VRBO that shows that, that could be the contact for who manages the property. It could also be a family home that he has bought someone else out of, etc.  Just because it was last sold in 1998, doesn’t mean it couldn’t have been retitled or belong to a trust/estate, etc.



Here ya go


----------



## TC1

Rob's last name is Parks-Valetta. It could indeed be a family home.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

TC1 said:


> Rob's last name is Parks-Valetta. It could indeed be a family home.



That sounds more likely.  Not exclusively his.


----------



## TC1

bagnshoofetish said:


> That sounds more likely.  Not exclusively his.


Well, they were cleaning out like it was an Air b n B following the checklist..   so who knows.


----------



## CeeJay

bagnshoofetish said:


> That sounds more likely.  Not exclusively his.


Hmmmm .. weird because Amber Valletta does not go by Parks-Valletta; does he have a different father?  I also thought that she came from very humble beginnings .. as in, not any wealth to the family at all.  Interesting ..


----------



## Ceeyahd

TC1 said:


> Well, they were cleaning out like it was an Air b n B following the checklist..   so who knows.



If you have a family property, and do air BnB, when extended family members use it, they should clean it up per the check off list.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Scheanna is SO annoying with the Rob talk  ugh


----------



## imgg

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> Scheanna is SO annoying with the Rob talk  ugh


Scheanna is SO annoying period.


----------



## bagsforme

Im pretty sure Scheanna mentioned its was his families home that got rented out.


----------



## tweegy

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> Scheanna is SO annoying with the Rob talk  ugh


She is a mess. Her talking about the guy is embarrassing...The dude is clearly not as into her as she is into him.


----------



## tweegy

Tropigal3 said:


> Okay I didn't realize that Rob and Schaena broke up a while back and they're just "friends".  Not surprised though, having to deal with this group of over-grown teenagers would be difficult.


The guy probably ran for his life... Schaena was one step from changing her last name and the guy is like "we're getting to know each other"


----------



## bagnshoofetish

CeeJay said:


> Hmmmm .. weird because Amber Valletta does not go by Parks-Valletta; does he have a different father?  I also thought that she came from very humble beginnings .. as in, not any wealth to the family at all.  Interesting ..



Its not a big expensive property.  Its only worth about 500k.  There are multi-million dollar estates on the lake that are much larger.  When it was purchased about 20 years ago it probably sold for around 180k?


----------



## Megs

I can not deal with Scheana and her Rob talk. I wonder if watching this back she cringes as much as the rest of us watching this show does?!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Sadly I think Schena lacks any real self awareness. It’s getting very difficult to watch.


----------



## tweegy

Megs said:


> I can not deal with Scheana and her Rob talk. I wonder if watching this back she cringes as much as the rest of us watching this show does?!


His expression when she said next time she would be married was to him.... I was Ded!!!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Megs said:


> I can not deal with Scheana and her Rob talk. I wonder if watching this back she cringes as much as the rest of us watching this show does?!


It is beyond cringeworthy to watch her go on and on like that but she will always be in denial about her embarrassing behaviour....no wonder dude ran for the hills...who wouldn't...Scheana is just so loud and extra with her thirstiness for Rob....very  cringy


----------



## imgg

Jax is such an arse.  Why any women put up with him is beyond me.


----------



## Megs

imgg said:


> Jax is such an arse.  Why any women put up with him is beyond me.



Or his friends... like what does he bring to the table? The version of him we see on TV is TERRIBLE.


----------



## bisbee

Megs said:


> I can not deal with Scheana and her Rob talk. I wonder if watching this back she cringes as much as the rest of us watching this show does?!


I wonder if she is REALLY that impressed with herself, or is she just an idiot?


----------



## imgg

Megs said:


> Or his friends... like what does he bring to the table? The version of him we see on TV is TERRIBLE.


Agree, is so self-centered and overall a terrible friend and boyfriend.  Lisa V was right he needs a real therapist.  I am not sure he is helpable though....


----------



## imgg

bisbee said:


> I wonder if she is REALLY that impressed with herself, or is she just an idiot?


My vote is both!


----------



## Tropigal3

I'm wondering just how much of it is even real and how much is producer driven.  Can this whole bunch really be this immature?  Guess I've never experience friend's behaving so stupid at that age.


----------



## tweegy

Tropigal3 said:


> I'm wondering just how much of it is even real and how much is producer driven.  Can this whole bunch really be this immature?  Guess I've never experience friend's behaving so stupid at that age.


I always say immaturity isn't lost with age. Its a individual decision. I know folks way older than this lot that are married with kids and act the same as the day we met...Its all good to remain same in certain aspects but ...at some point you gotta grow up..


----------



## lulilu

tweegy said:


> I always say immaturity isn't lost with age. Its a individual decision. I know folks way older than this lot that are married with kids and act the same as the day we met...Its all good to remain same in certain aspects but ...at some point you gotta grow up..



When my DD was in college, she worked as a hostess at a local restaurant.  There was a guy who had worked there for 20 years, who spent his time hitting on the college girls.  Maybe the bar/restaurant business is a good place for someone not interested in being an adult.


----------



## chowlover2

lulilu said:


> When my DD was in college, she worked as a hostess at a local restaurant.  There was a guy who had worked there for 20 years, who spent his time hitting on the college girls.  Maybe the bar/restaurant business is a good place for someone not interested in being an adult.


It is! I waitressed when I was in college. One of the bartenders was in his late 20's and held a degree in Physical Therapy. He worked as a lifeguard in the summer and a bartender in the winter. The guys are all like Peter Pan, they don't want to grow up.


----------



## pjhm

imgg said:


> Scheanna is SO annoying period.



Well she’s clearly made a fool out of herself. He’s not the least bit interested in making her his wife, and she’s the last one to know......


----------



## tweegy

Are we NOT gonna talk about lala and that baby bottle??!!!!


----------



## bisbee

tweegy said:


> Are we NOT gonna talk about lala and that baby bottle??!!!!


I guess “her man” finds that attractive?  Creepy...


----------



## baghagg

lulilu said:


> Maybe the bar/restaurant business is a good place for someone not interested in being an adult.


^^^this!^^^^


----------



## baghagg

tweegy said:


> Are we NOT gonna talk about lala and that baby bottle??!!!!


Yeah,  that was bizarre and maybe just for shock value/tv..


----------



## lulilu

Does anyone think that Schwartz is really in bad shape?  He drinks WAY too much.  Who gets blackout drunk like that so often?  He is going to ruin his liver and his health in general.  You can drink yourself to death.  I know someone it happened to, who was not significantly older than Tom.  He didn't make it on the transplant list.


----------



## tweegy

baghagg said:


> Yeah,  that was bizarre and maybe just for shock value/tv..



I dunno... I’m pretty new to this show but from what I’ve seen.. I believe she actually does that... just hilariously bizarre. If I was there I’d crack up not gonna be calm like Scheana was


----------



## rockhollow

with every episode,  these people seem more and more dysfunctional.
Lala and the baby bottle was beyond bizarre - she should have kept that weirdness to herself.
Kristen freaking out when she travels out of the US.
TomS getting blackout drunk on a regular basis.
Scheana acting so in love with Rob, while he continues to push her away.
the list goes on and on.....

And I don't believe for a minute that Jax would leave LA and take a job in Florida - he ego is way to large for that - remember he thinks he's the glue that holds this group together.


----------



## TC1

Last year they gave Tom & Katie the lead storyline with the wedding. This year it's Jax & Britanny with the infidelity/Jax's depression. Scripted and stupid but I'm still watching of course. I hate Scheena. I cringe every time she talks and waves her badger claw nails around.


----------



## tweegy

rockhollow said:


> with every episode,  these people seem more and more dysfunctional.
> Lala and the baby bottle was beyond bizarre - she should have kept that weirdness to herself.
> Kristen freaking out when she travels out of the US.
> TomS getting blackout drunk on a regular basis.
> Scheana acting so in love with Rob, while he continues to push her away.
> the list goes on and on.....
> 
> And I don't believe for a minute that Jax would leave LA and take a job in Florida - he ego is way to large for that - remember he thinks he's the glue that holds this group together.



I agree, the people on this show are so insecure and dysfunctional it’s beyond.


----------



## elle-mo

I think the whole Jax thing is a prelude to yet another spin off and he'll end up back in L.A.

...and of course this dumba$$ will be watching!


----------



## Tropigal3

As much as I dislike James I think Kristin is worst on the trip.  She's making more out of what he said (which wasn't really much imo) than necessary.  And that pic of the pillows by the mini pool was ridiculous.  All it proves is that someone put it there to relax.  But then, what would this show be if not for the exaggerated drama.


----------



## tweegy

Lala and that blasted baby bottle... I can't...


----------



## rockhollow

I wouldn't be at all surprised if James and Kristen hooked up and couldn't really remember.
It was such an embarrassment to see them all so drunk - so drunk!
I can understand being on holidays and having a bit of a bender, but this is such a regular habit for this crowd. 
Again, TomS was blackout drunk and wandered away in the night, goodness know what he did, and was so lucky nothing serious happened. And then continued to drink the next day.


----------



## baghagg

Stassi's Patrick sounds like an incredible pr*#@


----------



## WishList986

baghagg said:


> Stassi's Patrick sounds like an incredible pr*#@


YES! It's so sad to see these girls cling to garbage guys just because they don't want to be alone.


----------



## chowlover2

lulilu said:


> Does anyone think that Schwartz is really in bad shape?  He drinks WAY too much.  Who gets blackout drunk like that so often?  He is going to ruin his liver and his health in general.  You can drink yourself to death.  I know someone it happened to, who was not significantly older than Tom.  He didn't make it on the transplant list.


I totally agree with you. No way he should be drinking that much on a regular basis. Blacking out is not normal, more the sign of an alcoholic.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Just caught up with all the episodes..
Wow. For all the reiki Jax is doing, he had zero chill. Flipping off everyone at Sur, while in his uniform. I can't believe Lisa did not fire him on the spot!


----------



## imgg

Stassi needs to ease up on those lip fillers!


----------



## tweegy

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> Just caught up with all the episodes..
> Wow. For all the reiki Jax is doing, he had zero chill. Flipping off everyone at Sur, while in his uniform. I can't believe Lisa did not fire him on the spot!


Right!! whyy did she not fire this trash is beyond me.. 
But I see Reiki being the reason he ended his relationship tho


----------



## TC1

I'll bet the breakup is just storyline filler and they're back together in an episode or two.


----------



## AnnZ

TC1 said:


> I'll bet the breakup is just storyline filler and they're back together in an episode or two.



My thoughts exactly...unfortunately.  She deserves so much better!


----------



## tweegy

That’s stupid if it’s a storyline.. how many times will they breakup and get back together and it’s already getting old [emoji58]


----------



## rockhollow

I also doubt the validity of this current breakup story - this is Jax’s only storyline. Just wait, he’ll change his mind and of course Brittany will take him back, wasn’t she just telling us in her confessionals that no one understands him like she does.

I have to continually laugh at the the two Tom’s and their excitement about the new bar. You know that really they have so very little say in the whole thing, it’s LVP’s baby all the way. Making a signature drink will be one of their main contributions.
I suppose Lisa might let TomS work there, but I can’t see any jobs for the other Tom - oh maybe hostess!
I did like that they got matching rings to show their commitment to each other.


----------



## tweegy

rockhollow said:


> I also doubt the validity of this current breakup story - this is Jax’s only storyline. Just wait, he’ll change his mind and of course Brittany will take him back, wasn’t she just telling us in her confessionals that no one understands him like she does.
> 
> I have to continually laugh at the the two Tom’s and their excitement about the new bar. You know that really they have so very little say in the whole thing, it’s LVP’s baby all the way. Making a signature drink will be one of their main contributions.
> I suppose Lisa might let TomS work there, but I can’t see any jobs for the other Tom - oh maybe hostess!
> I did like that they got matching rings to show their commitment to each other.


Well in almost the words of Rick James... "D is a hell of a drug" She's a mess Jax only was honest with her this past episode..hes a douche... I hope she cuts that loon loose and run...but the girls on this show have a theme of insecurity so I won't be surprised.


----------



## TC1

Terrible editing when they expected us to believe Jax & Britanny both moved into hotels...but Brit comes back to get some clothes and the dogs are there alone?. Mmmhhmmm


----------



## Love Of My Life

TC1 said:


> Terrible editing when they expected us to believe Jax & Britanny both moved into hotels...but Brit comes back to get some clothes and the dogs are there alone?. Mmmhhmmm



Story line isn't adding up


----------



## rockhollow

And of course we get to see Jax crying to his therapist about how much he loves Brit even though he's no good for her - it's all a scam, I'm sure they will be back together next episode.
I don't even believe the storyline that LVP wants him to quit SUR. Like him or not, Jax is an important part of the show, and LVP is always about the business.

Another important role for the two Tom's with the new bar - choosing the uniforms for the bartenders. Isn't the uniform of the bartenders - black shirts - not really an earth-shattering decision.
And like everything, I'm sure when it comes time to choose uniforms - it will be LVP making that division.


----------



## lulilu

Sandoval sounds so self-important and pretentious when he talks about "his" bar and how he wants it to look, the uniforms, etc.  He seems delusional if he thinks LVP will let him style anything.


----------



## chowlover2

lulilu said:


> Sandoval sounds so self-important and pretentious when he talks about "his" bar and how he wants it to look, the uniforms, etc.  He seems delusional if he thinks LVP will let him style anything.


I don't understand their investment in the enterprise at all. Lisa and Ken don't need the money they invested. I don't think Sandoval has any big following as a bartender either. I look at it as a storyline and that's all. I think they can do only so much with Jax and his cheating scandal.


----------



## imgg

I hate when the Tom's keep saying "partners" with LVP.   They are not partners, they are investors and they have a very small percentage that gives them no say so. 

I see why LVP did that though, they would feel invested since its their name and people watching the show will go there, just to see a cast member.  I don't blame her for capitalizing on it.


----------



## rockhollow

imgg said:


> I hate when the Tom's keep saying "partners" with LVP.   They are not partners, they are investors and they have a very small percentage that gives them no say so.
> 
> I see why LVP did that though, they would feel invested since its their name and people watching the show will go there, just to see a cast member.  I don't blame her for capitalizing on it.



Yes, it’s quite comical that the boys act like partners. I image it’s going to quite some time before they’ll see any funds from their tiny investment, the actual costs of the bar must be in the millions. And investing doesn’t make you partners!

And agree as well, LVP knows tying this new place to the show is nothing but good for the business - just like keeping Jax around - he’s wild antics are good for the show and the business. She knows he steals from her but even overlooks that because he keeps the show lit.


----------



## bisbee

I think LVP feels like a patron...she is generously giving the guys a very small piece of the business, with the intent that they will step up to the plate and contribute something, helping them to grow up and become responsible at the same time.  She is trying to help Katie and Ariana too.  She and Ken could certainly do this on their own without Tom and Tom...that is a given.


----------



## Tropigal3

OMG, Stassi is an idiot and Patrick is such an A-hole!  Why did she feel the need to apologize to him?!   She absolutely has a screw loose, she needs some professional help.


----------



## luckylove

Tropigal3 said:


> OMG, Stassi is an idiot and Patrick is such an A-hole!  Why did she feel the need to apologize to him?!   She absolutely has a screw loose, she needs some professional help.



It was really painful for me to watch her apologize to him when he behaved like a crass, emotionally abusive jerk.


----------



## lulilu

Patrick and Rob are two of the worst men I've seen on tv.  Just despicable human beings.


----------



## baghagg

lulilu said:


> Patrick and Rob are two of the worst men I've seen on tv.  Just despicable human beings.


Imho just looking for tv time.


----------



## tweegy

bisbee said:


> I think LVP feels like a patron...she is generously giving the guys a very small piece of the business, with the intent that they will step up to the plate and contribute something, helping them to grow up and become responsible at the same time.  She is trying to help Katie and Ariana too.  She and Ken could certainly do this on their own without Tom and Tom...that is a given.


Thats a given her and Ken can more than do it without them.. what cracks me up is everyone BUT the two Toms see that.


----------



## Tropigal3

I do hope that Brittney moves on to a better man.  Jax should move to Florida for his "dream job".  
I really like Schwartz but he really should cut the drinking.  Scheanna...ugh...going on and on about a man who is simply taking advantage of the situation.  And I can't believe I actually like Katie this season.


----------



## CeeJay

Just by-the-by .. the "Tom Tom" restaurant (which will be in West Hollywood) is NOT done yet, but no additional info at this point!


----------



## lulilu

^^^ I thought that Sandoval was really aggressive and obnoxious to Lisa about the bar at the reunion last night.


----------



## Tropigal3

I only watched the second half of the reunion last night but Scheana really is quite self-absorbed.  I used to give her slack but her explanation as to why she didn't respond to Lala was weak.  So she was so self absorbed in her own hurt that she couldn't take a minute to respond to someone who is suppose to be one of her close friends?  And regards to the death of Jax's dad, I agree that she should have at the very least sent flowers.  Even if they have been on the out's, they have been cast-mates for years.


----------



## CeeJay

lulilu said:


> ^^^ I thought that Sandoval was really aggressive and obnoxious to Lisa about the bar at the reunion last night.


I didn't see the show last night, but yes .. Sandoval can get aggressive with LVP sometimes and oftentimes, Ariana catches him on it.  The other Tom; god - he's too sweet & wimpy to own a business!


----------



## GoGlam

I usually like Lisa, but I actually thought she was a bit too much to the Toms about the business on the reunion.  

I understand that she is footing most of the bill to get the place up and running, but it seems to me like she was getting their hopes up and leading them on.  To not have any form of partnership agreement, to not cash their checks... I didn’t like how she was coming off at all.


----------



## junqueprincess

GoGlam said:


> I usually like Lisa, but I actually thought she was a bit too much to the Toms about the business on the reunion.
> 
> I understand that she is footing most of the bill to get the place up and running, but it seems to me like she was getting their hopes up and leading them on.  To not have any form of partnership agreement, to not cash their checks... I didn’t like how she was coming off at all.



I agree. I feel like is she waiting to see if she gets a spin-off? If she does she’ll cash it? Also, was VPR picked up?


----------



## imgg

GoGlam said:


> I usually like Lisa, but I actually thought she was a bit too much to the Toms about the business on the reunion.
> 
> I understand that she is footing most of the bill to get the place up and running, but it seems to me like she was getting their hopes up and leading them on.  To not have any form of partnership agreement, to not cash their checks... I didn’t like how she was coming off at all.


I agree with you, but I am wondering if its because she is on the fence about the Tom's.  She clearly does not need them and maybe she was hoping they would be a bit more mature about the opportunity?  The eye-rolling alone from Tom Sandoval would be enough for me not to want to move forward. 

On the flip side, she should clearly spell out their roles, which is pretty much promoters.  She may take a suggestion here or there, but at 5% they have no say-so.  They do need to understand their role.  They are lucky to receive 5% with such a small contribution, which was based off a million evaluation, when LVP said it will take double to be completed.  The want to be equals with LVP,  unless they want to cough up a million dollars, they are not partners or equals.


----------



## imgg

The only saving grace this season is they showed a lot less of Sheanna.  What they did film of her was too much.


----------



## Tropigal3

So from watching this I take it that Stassi wised up about Patrick.  He was such a *ick head!  I still don't get what she saw in him because I thought he was totally unattractive looks wise and his personality sucked big time.  I suppose some women like the "bad boy" and being treated like crap.  Unless she reevaluates herself she'll just choose another "bad boy".


----------



## pjhm

GoGlam said:


> I usually like Lisa, but I actually thought she was a bit too much to the Toms about the business on the reunion.
> 
> I understand that she is footing most of the bill to get the place up and running, but it seems to me like she was getting their hopes up and leading them on.  To not have any form of partnership agreement, to not cash their checks... I didn’t like how she was coming off at all.



LVP and Ken are producers of the show, think this is all about story line.


----------



## GoGlam

pjhm said:


> LVP and Ken are producers of the show, think this is all about story line.





imgg said:


> I agree with you, but I am wondering if its because she is on the fence about the Tom's.  She clearly does not need them and maybe she was hoping they would be a bit more mature about the opportunity?  The eye-rolling alone from Tom Sandoval would be enough for me not to want to move forward.
> 
> On the flip side, she should clearly spell out their roles, which is pretty much promoters.  She may take a suggestion here or there, but at 5% they have no say-so.  They do need to understand their role.  They are lucky to receive 5% with such a small contribution, which was based off a million evaluation, when LVP said it will take double to be completed.  The want to be equals with LVP,  unless they want to cough up a million dollars, they are not partners or equals.





junqueprincess said:


> I agree. I feel like is she waiting to see if she gets a spin-off? If she does she’ll cash it? Also, was VPR picked up?



I do think she was hoping they would be a little more serious.. and maybe the not cashing their checks is part of a storyline... but I don’t think they’re all such fantastic actors and it looked more or less real to me. 

She definitely doesn’t need them.. but it never hurts to have someone young and hungry involved if they’re doing the work. I really think the problem is that the Toms are all about the show and those types of opportunities.  They’re probably not excited to do any grunt work... and there is A LOT of it involved when you own a restaurant/bar.

People think it’s all glamour, but it’s one of the hardest businesses out there and I’m sure even Ken and Lisa are getting their hands dirty here and there.


----------



## Prufrock613

lulilu said:


> Sandoval sounds so self-important and pretentious when he talks about "his" bar and how he wants it to look, the uniforms, etc.  He seems delusional if he thinks LVP will let him style anything.


When someone wears a polyester number like this (in the Mexican heat, no less) they do Not need to be styling anything, at all!


----------



## Prufrock613

Tropigal3 said:


> I do hope that Brittney moves on to a better man.  Jax should move to Florida for his "dream job".


Kentucky fried Brittany isn’t going anywhere. She was living with her boyfriend, when she decided to bite into the reality pie.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

GoGlam said:


> I usually like Lisa, but I actually thought she was a bit too much to the Toms about the business on the reunion.
> 
> I understand that she is footing most of the bill to get the place up and running, but it seems to me like she was getting their hopes up and leading them on.  To not have any form of partnership agreement, to not cash their checks... I didn’t like how she was coming off at all.



Totally agree.

She is using the Toms as a “brand” for the bar so she owes them a bit more for that.  Those 2 will be the draw for the place otherwise its just another bar.

The Toms should lawyer up.


----------



## baghagg

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...her-dead-suspected-drug-overdose-aged-59.html


----------



## AnnZ

Prufrock613 said:


> Kentucky fried Brittany isn’t going anywhere. She was living with her boyfriend, when she decided to bite into the reality pie.



I can’t help but like Brittany just like everyone else.  She’s positive, pleasant to have around, gets along with everyone on the show, doesn’t talk behind people’s backs but somehow manages to still not be boring.  She’s found her niche.


----------



## CeeJay

Did anyone else catch the convo re:  Brittany & Jax not using any contraception?!!?!?!  Even LVP said "what?"  Look, I get her wanting to be on the show, but having a child with Jax?!?! .. whole 'nother story!


----------



## chowlover2

CeeJay said:


> Did anyone else catch the convo re:  Brittany & Jax not using any contraception?!!?!?!  Even LVP said "what?"  Look, I get her wanting to be on the show, but having a child with Jax?!?! .. whole 'nother story!


I did and thought Brittany was crazy.  Didn't Lisa throw some condoms at them?


----------



## Prufrock613

CeeJay said:


> Did anyone else catch the convo re:  Brittany & Jax not using any contraception?!!?!?!  Even LVP said "what?"  Look, I get her wanting to be on the show, but having a child with Jax?!?! .. whole 'nother story!


Yes, they said they use the “pray & spray” method


----------



## pjhm

CeeJay said:


> Did anyone else catch the convo re:  Brittany & Jax not using any contraception?!!?!?!  Even LVP said "what?"  Look, I get her wanting to be on the show, but having a child with Jax?!?! .. whole 'nother story!


Yes, it disgusted me!


----------



## CeeJay

chowlover2 said:


> I did and thought Brittany was crazy.  Didn't Lisa throw some condoms at them?


No, but she said that they need to use them ..


----------



## kittenslingerie

It sounded to me as though Jax and Brittney "want" a kid. No different than lot of regular people having babies with people they aren't even married to.


----------



## baghagg

kittenslingerie said:


> It sounded to me as though Jax and Brittney "want" a kid. No different than lot of regular people having babies with people they aren't even married to.


+1


----------



## pjhm

CeeJay said:


> Did anyone else catch the convo re:  Brittany & Jax not using any contraception?!!?!?!  Even LVP said "what?"  Look, I get her wanting to be on the show, but having a child with Jax?!?! .. whole 'nother story!


That’s what bothers me most about this show, they make it acceptable to be stupid.


----------



## kayart0803

Hmm idk- LVP has quite a following herself so I don't think she needed the Toms name behind the bar to make it successful. Maybe she has doubts with the Toms.. but yeah, I agree she shouldn't be dangling the bar in front of the them and just cash the check already. I feel kind of bad for those 2 lol.
Also, as much as I like Lala.. I felt her whole coming back this season and trying to "stand up for women" a little fake. Almost like a tactic used to gain followers/fans.


----------



## labelwhore04

Prufrock613 said:


> Kentucky fried Brittany isn’t going anywhere. She was living with her boyfriend, when she decided to bite into the reality pie.



 "Kentucky fried Brittany" 

I saw on IG that her and Jax got engaged   ....she must be super desperate because he's such a loser. She already has a spot in the group, she doesn't _need_ to stay with him. Hope she enjoys getting cheated on and living with a man-child for the rest of her life..


----------



## Gal4Dior

labelwhore04 said:


> "Kentucky fried Brittany"
> 
> I saw on IG that her and Jax got engaged   ....she must be super desperate because he's such a loser. She already has a spot in the group, she doesn't _need_ to stay with him. Hope she enjoys getting cheated on and living with a man-child for the rest of her life..



Omg I saw that, too. I read that it was a 3.14 cushion cut diamond with excellent cut and clarity, E color. It’s valued at 70k?? 

Can someone please tell me how these glorified waitresses and bartenders live in dumpy apartments, but can afford 70k rings and nice cars? I guess it’s all about priorities.


----------



## br00kelynx

LVSistinaMM said:


> Omg I saw that, too. I read that it was a 3.14 cushion cut diamond with excellent cut and clarity, E color. It’s valued at 70k??
> 
> Can someone please tell me how these glorified waitresses and bartenders live in dumpy apartments, but can afford 70k rings and nice cars? I guess it’s all about priorities.



Probably got a discount and shop will get publicity on the show. 

Regarding the apartments I think Tom Sandoval was smart to stay there all those years. His apartment was super cheap. It’s a waste to spend so much on rent for an apartment in my opinion. Save your money to own.


----------



## bagsforme

TMZ reported it and made fun of the fact they tagged the restaurant to get a free meal and they also tagged the jeweler which means they also prob gave a big discount.


----------



## Gal4Dior

br00kelynx said:


> Probably got a discount and shop will get publicity on the show.
> 
> Regarding the apartments I think Tom Sandoval was smart to stay there all those years. His apartment was super cheap. It’s a waste to spend so much on rent for an apartment in my opinion. Save your money to own.



Sandoval drives a pretty nice Mercedes from what I saw last season...

Even with a decent discount, it’s still a considerable chunk of change that could be spent on a down payment for a condo. I dunno, just my opinion.


----------



## Prufrock613

bagsforme said:


> TMZ reported it and made fun of the fact they tagged the restaurant to get a free meal and they also tagged the jeweler which means they also prob gave a big discount.


Yes.  I believe the jeweler was the same person who did Katie’s ring.  I’m sure his shop will be featured on the next season of VR, just like it was earlier.


----------



## Tropigal3

LVSistinaMM said:


> Omg I saw that, too. I read that it was a 3.14 cushion cut diamond with excellent cut and clarity, E color. It’s valued at 70k??
> 
> Can someone please tell me how these glorified waitresses and bartenders live in dumpy apartments, but can afford 70k rings and nice cars? I guess it’s all about priorities.



Whoa!  That's pricy for someone like Jax to afford!  Yeah how the heck can he possibly afford that?!  There's got to be than a simple discount.  Would the show put up the money with a clause that states she has to return it if they don't get married and/or if they don't stay for a certain length of time like in the Bachelor franchise?  Or is he secretly wealthy, lol.


----------



## TC1

I'm sure Jax & Brit make decent coin for being on VR. They're def not just bringing in waitress/bartender wages anymore.


----------



## br00kelynx

TC1 said:


> I'm sure Jax & Brit make decent coin for being on VR. They're def not just bringing in waitress/bartender wages anymore.



When I was serving I made minimum $200 a night. I miss that money lol


----------



## tweegy

LVSistinaMM said:


> Omg I saw that, too. I read that it was a 3.14 cushion cut diamond with excellent cut and clarity, E color. It’s valued at 70k??
> 
> Can someone please tell me how these glorified waitresses and bartenders live in dumpy apartments, but can afford 70k rings and nice cars? I guess it’s all about priorities.


Dear Lord....Dumb woman walking... Why would she marry that guy??? *Face palm**


----------



## TC1

Lala Kent and her "man" Randall Emmett got engaged. Wonder if she'll stay on the show. People on her IG are now saying she should be pushing Andy Cohen for a RHOBH spot.


----------



## chowlover2

TC1 said:


> Lala Kent and her "man" Randall Emmett got engaged. Wonder if she'll stay on the show. People on her IG are now saying she should be pushing Andy Cohen for a RHOBH spot.


Now that would be an interesting cast on RHoBH. I love Lala!


----------



## imgg

TC1 said:


> Lala Kent and her "man" Randall Emmett got engaged. Wonder if she'll stay on the show. People on her IG are now saying she should be pushing Andy Cohen for a RHOBH spot.


Noooooo…...she is way too trashy.  She gives Brandi a run for her money in that department.


----------



## TC1

imgg said:


> Noooooo…...she is way too trashy.  She gives Brandi a run for her money in that department.


I think most of that is for the show. Last season she seemed on a bit of a redemption tour..and Randall has children, so I doubt she would be like that on a franchise show like BH. on VR thay're ALL trashy.


----------



## CeeJay

Personally, while I like Lala, this guy that she's engaged to? .. really????  What makes you think that he won't trade you in for a younger model in a few years (his ex-wife is 30, Lala is 28).  Check this out .. the text spat between Lala and the ex-wife: 
https://betches.com/randall-emmetts-ex-wife-dragged-lala-kent-on-instagram/


----------



## Tropigal3

chowlover2 said:


> Now that would be an interesting cast on RHoBH. I love Lala!



Holy moly talk about drama!  If anything I would think they'd put her on OC as I cannot imagine LVP would appreciate having Lala on BH with her after being her boss.  Would be interesting to see her with those women.  Shannon and Vicki would probably hate her on first encounter.


----------



## TC1

LVP would love it. Someone else to be on her side all the time!..just like Brandi used to be.


----------



## MooMooVT

CeeJay said:


> Personally, while I like Lala, this guy that she's engaged to? .. really????  What makes you think that he won't trade you in for a younger model in a few years (his ex-wife is 30, Lala is 28).  Check this out .. the text spat between Lala and the ex-wife:
> https://betches.com/randall-emmetts-ex-wife-dragged-lala-kent-on-instagram/


Oh - I'm sure he'll trade her in for a 2002 model in 5 years. But she'll live the life in the meantime. Maybe knock out a baby or two for the extra money down the road. Then she'll move on to her next Sugar Daddy.


----------



## TC1

Oh yeah, probably! but for now I'm sure Rand will go with the BJ's in the PJ


----------



## sinny1

What does everyone think about them ganging up on James? I think its a bit harsh, but not sure what other things he's done that is making people act that way towards him. I just cant stand Kristen. Her whole purpose on the show is to ruin someones life each season and make them pay, when shes probably the most horrible cast member there is!!


----------



## TC1

sinny1 said:


> What does everyone think about them ganging up on James? I think its a bit harsh, but not sure what other things he's done that is making people act that way towards him. I just cant stand Kristen. Her whole purpose on the show is to ruin someones life each season and make them pay, when shes probably the most horrible cast member there is!!


Well, last year it was Jax (again) so this season it's James (again) LOL there are only so many cast members to take turns at being the vilain.


----------



## pjhm

I think it’s ridiculous- just like when they ganged up on him when Jax tried to implicate him hooking up with Kristen. Yes, Kristen is borderline evil in her words and actions- thought we were finished with her.


----------



## sinny1

TC1 said:


> Well, last year it was Jax (again) so this season it's James (again) LOL there are only so many cast members to take turns at being the vilain.


Just from the first two episodes:
Jax- I feel he is trying too hard to prove he is a better and wiser man, but there is something about him that makes me hope for the best because I don't think he is a "bad person"
Stassi-She is so needy! I cant!
Tom 1- I think he has always been one of the most level headed in that group. I am so interested in seeing how the dynamic changes with him once TOMTOM opens.
Tom 2- I adore him lol
Ariana- She looks different this season....
Katie- I hope she is a little nicer this season
Scheana- I find her so annoying and delusional but she is smarter than she pretends to be
Kristen- WHY is she still on this show? Her storyline is basically scheming against someone. I don't understand why she asks why James is at the event, like you don't even work at SUR! PLEASE GET HER AND HER BF OFF THIS SHOW.
James- I miss the old James from his first season, but I am hoping he matures and grows up soon before he completely ruins it for himself.
I am a big fan of the show as you can tell lol


----------



## CeeJay

Not sure if any of the rest of you saw this, but they bring up the James "storyline" .. 
https://www.vogue.com/projects/13547011/babes-in-pump-land-vanderpump-rules-bravo/


----------



## CeeJay

My takes as well .. in *Bold/Red*: 



sinny1 said:


> Just from the first two episodes:
> *Jax*- I feel he is trying too hard to prove he is a better and wiser man, but there is something about him that makes me hope for the best because I don't think he is a "bad person"   *YES .. 100% agree!*
> 
> *Stassi*-She is so needy! I cant!    *At least she is with someone other than Patrick who was such a SH#T to her*
> 
> *Tom 1*- I think he has always been one of the most level headed in that group. I am so interested in seeing how the dynamic changes with him once TOMTOM opens.   *Yes, this will be interesting for sure.  He's no dummy, but sometimes he needs to keep it to himself and not get into an argument with LVP and her husband; they are $$$ behind TOMTOM and they do have the experience .. Tom needs to LEARN from that!*
> 
> *Tom 2*- I adore him lol   *He's a sweet guy, but running a business is oftentimes not a success when you are "too nice" and heck, his own wife pushes him around like crazy!*
> 
> *Ariana*- She looks different this season....   *Ariana, what is up with her?  A few years back, I really liked her because she is honest as heck (same here), but she just looks so miserable .. as in miserable in life!  She needs to find a happy place and go there more often!*
> 
> *Katie-* I hope she is a little nicer this season   *Yeah, she's another one that oftentimes seems miserable, and giving LVP an ultilmatum re: James .. that is not likely to go over well.*
> 
> *Scheana*- I find her so annoying and delusional but she is smarter than she pretends to be   *She is? .. can't say I've ever seen it, she seems as sharp as a spoon!*
> 
> *Kristen*- WHY is she still on this show? Her storyline is basically scheming against someone. I don't understand why she asks why James is at the event, like you don't even work at SUR! PLEASE GET HER AND HER BF OFF THIS SHOW.  *100% agree, she needs to go *
> 
> *James*- I miss the old James from his first season, but I am hoping he matures and grows up soon before he completely ruins it for himself.   *Read the article I posted .. notice that he's more "upfront" in the photos at the beginning of the show? .. STORYLINE, STORYLINE, STORYLINE*.
> 
> I am a big fan of the show as you can tell lol    *Same .. *


----------



## Prufrock613

CeeJay said:


> Not sure if any of the rest of you saw this, but they bring up the James "storyline" ..
> https://www.vogue.com/projects/13547011/babes-in-pump-land-vanderpump-rules-bravo/


The funniest line was comparing Jax’s facial features to the famous Easter Island statues!


----------



## Prufrock613

I have (somewhat) high hopes for Stassi and Beau.  He seems to be intelligent and have a wonderful sense of humor.  I’m hoping his ‘realness’ can re-center her away from her mean girl antics.


----------



## imgg

Prufrock613 said:


> I have (somewhat) high hopes for Stassi and Beau.  He seems to be intelligent and have a wonderful sense of humor.  I’m hoping his ‘realness’ can re-center her away from her mean girl antics.


I feel like Stassi is the only one out the group who has matured some over the years.   She does seem happier with this boyfriend.  The last one was a douche.


----------



## pjhm

imgg said:


> I feel like Stassi is the only one out the group who has matured some over the years.   She does seem happier with this boyfriend.  The last one was a douche.


Yes, never thought I’d see it. Maybe there’s hope for the others who are absolutely obnoxious.


----------



## CeeJay

Prufrock613 said:


> View attachment 4279943
> 
> The funniest line was comparing Jax’s facial features to the famous Easter Island statues!


OMG .. *HILARIOUS* .. and .. TRUE!!!


----------



## CeeJay

pjhm said:


> Yes, never thought I’d see it. Maybe there’s hope for the others who are absolutely obnoxious.


Not sure about that .. it seems as though some NEVER grow up, and those who are more of a narcissistic personality, well .. they don't think ANYTHING is wrong with THEM ... (Kristen, Scheana) ..


----------



## imgg

CeeJay said:


> Not sure about that .. it seems as though some NEVER grow up, and those who are more of a narcissistic personality, well .. they don't think ANYTHING is wrong with THEM ... (Kristen, Scheana) ..


I agree, I don't think Kristen or  Sheana will ever grow up.


----------



## rockhollow

I know we only see a small fraction of their lives, so I guess we see the worst of it.
James has no redeeming qualities at all that we see, I can't image why his girlfriend stays with him. That poor girl just get bombarded with his cheating and poor behaviour.

It's so sad to see that Katie who looks so regular sized but on this show is the 'fat girl'.

I think Tom (dark haired) looks like he's had a face lift - he looks so different, actually a bit strange.
And his father looks so young, more like a brother that his dad.


----------



## AnnZ

These people are so trashy. It was almost unbearable to watch all the girls gang up on James's girlfriend.  Every last one of them has been in a disfunctional relationship!  Yet now all of a sudden they act like that's something they wouldn't tolerate smh.  And Jax acting like he wants to change unlike James.. don't even get me started


----------



## imgg

AnnZ said:


> These people are so trashy. It was almost unbearable to watch all the girls gang up on James's girlfriend.  Every last one of them has been in a disfunctional relationship!  Yet now all of a sudden they act like that's something they wouldn't tolerate smh.  And Jax acting like he wants to change unlike James.. don't even get me started


The worst is Kristen who is disgusted at James behavior for sleeping with another women in a room next to where his girlfriend is sleeping, when that is the exact thing she did to her "best friend"  Stassi w Jax on multiple occassions.  They all are pretty gross.  Not sure why I still watch.


----------



## sinny1

I don’t believe Stassi is maturing at all, she always gives me those needy vibes and she gets into drama that has nothing to do with her (ex. James) it shows in the next clip how she throws her phone because Beau isn’t answering. Beau seems like a pretty nice simple guy, but if she keeps giving him those vibes, he will run fast.

I was so sad for James on last nights episode. I wish he would get sober and I’m glad his mom is trying to set that example. I can feel Lisa’s pain when she fires him and compares him to her brother but I was upset at the fact they all can bully him and expect him to stay quiet and respect them, it’s just not fair. I hope he can mature and work on himself so he can do better for himself.


----------



## pjhm

Katie wanted and expected to be forgiven in the past for being mean “Taquila Katie” and is not giving James the same treatment. Playing the woman victim card to get James fired was duplicitous. Katie is no angel.
They all drink to excess and it’s annoying to watch.


----------



## TC1

James' gf must have asked for more airtime..she doesn't deserve it though...she's a terrible actress. 
James making fun of Gotti getting 0 on Rotten Tomatoes was hilarious though.


----------



## rockhollow

I'm certainly no fan of James, but didn't think that Katie was really being honest with how the exchange went down.
She certainly wasn't just telling James to fix his shorts to be helpful.
James was drunk, much too drunk to be attending a work function, and did make unacceptable comments to Katie, but I don't think it warranted being fired from his job for - he wasn't working at the time.
I was quite surprised how well LVP took an ultimatum from an employee - I hope she rethinks that decision and that's why we see her at Jame's apt next week.
Business is business and if he's increased their intake by 20% on a Tuesday - maybe just make sure that Katie doesn't work the same time as James.

Sandaval is just too full of himself at the interviews, glad to see that LVP seemed to feel the same way.
I wonder if it's going to cause conflict at Tomtom's, when Tom realizes he's just and employee.


----------



## Nahreen

I don`t like when they all gang up on one person, this time it was James. None of them are any angels. I hope Katies nastiness backfires on her. She started the insults and thinks that is ok for her to insult someone but not to be attacked back.

All the girls ganged up on Rachel when they went out and all they could talk about was James, that was probably the only reason why she was even asked to come. Even Brittany which is suprising since Jax has certainly not been a saint. Lala and Schaena certainly had no problem being friends with James when he was helping them with their music career but as soon as that is finished they had no problem saying he is not their friend anymore. These girls are so pathetic and immature for their age.


----------



## CeeJay

I must say that this last week's episode where LVP talks to James (at his apartment) was interesting.  He can be a total a-hole, but then he does have some redeeming qualities .. taking care of his family.  I've been saying to my HB for weeks now that I bet anything that she puts James into TomTom and that's why she also talked to Tom Sandoval.  

In the meantime, yeah .. can't say I'm a huge fan of Katie because she showed how nasty she can be in the past.  Also, while I don't consider her fat, they flashed back to a very early episode (when Stassi worked at Sur) and WOW .. Katie was a lot thinner then .. just sayin'.  James obviously likes slender gals, but his comment to Katie was VERY wrong but honestly,. each one of them (except maybe Brittany) are by no means "Angels"!


----------



## anabanana745

I can’t imagine any other business where an employee can give an ultimatum like that (him or me) and actually get their way. Kinda unprofessional of Lisa to tolerate that. If I were her I would have turned it back around on Katie and told her that she is free to leave if she has a problem with how I run my business. But anyway it is probably just drama for the show


----------



## imgg

anabanana745 said:


> I can’t imagine any other business where an employee can give an ultimatum like that (him or me) and actually get their way. Kinda unprofessional of Lisa to tolerate that. If I were her I would have turned it back around on Katie and told her that she is free to leave if she has a problem with how I run my business. But anyway it is probably just drama for the show


I agree, but she is in California and with the metoo movement and the anti-men movement that was the safer move.


----------



## Gal4Dior

imgg said:


> I agree, but she is in California and with the metoo movement and the anti-men movement that was the safer move.



Not sure if there is an anti-men movement out here...it’s more like men will be called out for doing things without a woman’s consent. Which, TBH, should apply to any interaction, regardless of gender.


----------



## imgg

LVSistinaMM said:


> Not sure if there is an anti-men movement out here...it’s more like men will be called out for doing things without a woman’s consent. Which, TBH, should apply to any interaction, regardless of gender.


You should state "some" men.  Not all men behave badly just like not all women behave well.  I was just stating my opinion why Lisa caved to Katie's ultimatum to appease the current PC climate.


----------



## Gal4Dior

imgg said:


> You should state "some" men.  Not all men behave badly just like not all women behave well.  I was just stating my opinion why Lisa caved to Katie's ultimatum to appease the current PC climate.



Disagree, ALL men or women should be called for bad behavior, not some. At least, in a more perfect world it should be that way.

I’m not disagreeing with your opinion on Katie, I just do not prefer the association of the #metoo movement as anti-men. If you’re a man and you’ve done something inappropriate, then the appropriate consequences should result. Same with women, if they do the same thing.


----------



## imgg

LVSistinaMM said:


> Disagree, ALL men or women should be called for bad behavior, not some. At least, in a more perfect world it should be that way.
> 
> I’m not disagreeing with your opinion on Katie, I just do not prefer the association of the #metoo movement as anti-men. If you’re a man and you’ve done something inappropriate, then the appropriate consequences should result. Same with women, if they do the same thing.


You definitely misunderstood what I stated but not worth going on about it further.


----------



## rockhollow

How interesting - just a someone mentioned, James is working at TomTom's. I know it's just for a party, but I bet it's going to become a regular gig.
Just more proof that the two Tom's really don't have much say about the place.
I felt that  was quite a slap in the face that LVP banned the boys from going inside until she and her designer had all the decorations and props done, and then that Pandora was still firmly in charge of the drinks menu.
Those boys are just employees.


----------



## imgg

rockhollow said:


> How interesting - just a someone mentioned, James is working at TomTom's. I know it's just for a party, but I bet it's going to become a regular gig.
> Just more proof that the two Tom's really don't have much say about the place.
> I felt that  was quite a slap in the face that LVP banned the boys from going inside until she and her designer had all the decorations and props done, and then that Pandora was still firmly in charge of the drinks menu.
> Those boys are just employees.


The boys are more for show and to help with branding since its their names.  They have no experience owning, opening or running a business and they have less than a 10% share, so I get why they don't have a say.  Frankly, I don't blame her. They are very lucky to get what she gave them.  It was a win-win, smart marketing for her and a equity share for them.  If they want more of a say they will need to cough up a lot more money.


----------



## CeeJay

anabanana745 said:


> I can’t imagine any other business where an employee can give an ultimatum like that (him or me) and actually get their way. Kinda unprofessional of Lisa to tolerate that. If I were her I would have turned it back around on Katie and told her that she is free to leave if she has a problem with how I run my business. But anyway it is probably just drama for the show


Actually, many companies (especially large Corporations) have VERY STRICT policies on harassment and his comments would be considered as such and the action is to fire the individual.  I saw it 'live' in my old company where one of the guys made horrible comments to many of the females and as many had witnessed it, he was gone that afternoon.  LVP actually did the right thing, but it's tough because, yeah .. many of those gals as I mentioned before are by no means "Angels"!!!


----------



## CeeJay

imgg said:


> The boys are more for show and to help with branding since its their names.  They have no experience owning, opening or running a business and they have less than a 10% share, so I get why they don't have a say.  Frankly, I don't blame her. They are very lucky to get what she gave them.  It was a win-win, smart marketing for her and a equity share for them.  If they want more of a say they will need to cough up a lot more money.


Sorry, but .. as it should be!  LVP and her husband have all the experience, they SHOULD be running the show for now.  LVP asked the Tom's for a drink menu early in the season and did they cough it up? .. nope .. and hence the reason why she put her daughter in the picture.  Sorry, but as a business, the Tom's have to quite being 'cute' and step up to the plate.  Once and if the place gets established and they get more money and WANT more responsibility, then they will and should cough up more $$$.  It's like any other business partnership relationship, the one who holds the gold, makes the rules.


----------



## imgg

CeeJay said:


> Actually, many companies (especially large Corporations) have VERY STRICT policies on harassment and his comments would be considered as such and the action is to fire the individual.  I saw it 'live' in my old company where one of the guys made horrible comments to many of the females and as many had witnessed it, he was gone that afternoon.  LVP actually did the right thing, but it's tough because, yeah .. many of those gals as I mentioned before are by no means "Angels"!!!


It's true, we live in such different times.  The pendulum seemed to have really swung the other way.  Some men have definitely misbehaved in past times and it was acceptable so its good that things are changing,  My only gripe about it is some people IMO seem to want to lump all men in the same category and generalize. 

In the past Katie got drink, said horrible things to people, disrespected her co-workers bosses, yet she was able to give the ultimatum with a successful outcome and keep her job.   I guess Lisa can't fire everyone, there would be no show.


----------



## Gal4Dior

imgg said:


> It's true, we live in such different times.  The pendulum seemed to have really swung the other way.  Some men have definitely misbehaved in past times and it was acceptable so its good that things are changing,  My only gripe about it is some people IMO seem to want to lump all men in the same category and generalize.
> 
> In the past Katie got drink, said horrible things to people, disrespected her co-workers bosses, yet she was able to give the ultimatum with a successful outcome and keep her job.   I guess Lisa can't fire everyone, there would be no show.



I hate how people generalize, too.


----------



## Gal4Dior

CeeJay said:


> Actually, many companies (especially large Corporations) have VERY STRICT policies on harassment and his comments would be considered as such and the action is to fire the individual.  I saw it 'live' in my old company where one of the guys made horrible comments to many of the females and as many had witnessed it, he was gone that afternoon.  LVP actually did the right thing, but it's tough because, yeah .. many of those gals as I mentioned before are by no means "Angels"!!!



If anyone at my company did that, they would be let go without further notice. None of the other staff are angels, either. However, James should know better than to come in drunk on the job and go after women like that. They are a protected class. There could be major lawsuits filed over such things. Everyone should be more careful these days.

Times have definitely changed.


----------



## TC1

Lisa tried to give Tom Schwartz a job at Pump when it opened and he didn't last a day there..I think she wants them there in name and behind the bar to bring in customers that know them from the show and social media. I don't think either Tom is very business minded.


----------



## anabanana745

CeeJay said:


> Actually, many companies (especially large Corporations) have VERY STRICT policies on harassment and his comments would be considered as such and the action is to fire the individual.  I saw it 'live' in my old company where one of the guys made horrible comments to many of the females and as many had witnessed it, he was gone that afternoon.  LVP actually did the right thing, but it's tough because, yeah .. many of those gals as I mentioned before are by no means "Angels"!!!



Is a valid point but my issue isn’t with the firing, it’s with an employee giving an ultimatum and getting their way.


----------



## CeeJay

imgg said:


> It's true, we live in such different times.  The pendulum seemed to have really swung the other way.  Some men have definitely misbehaved in past times and it was acceptable so its good that things are changing,  My only gripe about it is some people IMO seem to want to lump all men in the same category and generalize.
> 
> In the past Katie got drink, said horrible things to people, disrespected her co-workers bosses, yet she was able to give the ultimatum with a successful outcome and keep her job.   I guess Lisa can't fire everyone, there would be no show.


Yes, so agree .. you definitely saw the "Old Boy's Club" in Financial Services and for many years, they got away with things that they should not have (and sadly, it was oftentimes that the woman got the boot).  However, I have also seen the opposite, where a female totally disrespected one of her male (and best) employee and fired him.  Of course, he filed a lawsuit and I spoke up for him; he was her best employee (and smartest); she fired him because she found out he was gay and made the most horrible statements to him!  Needless to say, they finally fired her (he didn't come back because he didn't want to).  Also agree .. one shouldn't lump a particular gender into "they are all the same" because they are not! 

Totally agree about Katie; can't say I've ever been a huge fan of hers and frankly, how she treated her now husband in addition to Lala when she first came on-board were pretty vicious.  Personally, I kind of think that this whole "James getting fired" is scripted.  Yes, he can be a total a-hole, but he's getting lots of air-time right now and how much you want to bet he comes back??


----------



## CeeJay

anabanana745 said:


> Is a valid point but my issue isn’t with the firing, it’s with an employee giving an ultimatum and getting their way.


Totally agree; from my opinion .. when discussing someone's inappropriate behavior, it is ALWAYS best to do it in a group (e.g., Katie, Lala, Brittany, etc.) should have met with LVP and discussed it.  Then LVP can discuss with the other staff to find out if they saw it/heard it, etc.  That is what is typically done in a Corporate environment, unless of course .. everyone sees it publicly AT THE workplace (as I mentioned before when I saw a guy walked out in the afternoon after a very public morning disturbance).  I think Peter said it right - "why don't you (Katie) just work different days?" .. but as we all know, James is a repeat offender.


----------



## imgg

Poor Stassi- her mom is nuts.  And to say she wishes Stassi could be half the women of Kristin  what a weird thing to say, especially when she is the one who slept with her boyfriend in the next room, while she slept .  Just wow.


----------



## br00kelynx

I work HR for a restaurant group and most of the staff would be fired long ago, especially James.


----------



## MKB0925

imgg said:


> Poor Stassi- her mom is nuts.  And to say she wishes Stassi could be half the women of Kristin  what a weird thing to say, especially when she is the one who slept with her boyfriend in the next room, while she slept .  Just wow.


Everything with her mom was just so crazy...and then her mother sobbing in the hallway of the restaurant..wtf??


----------



## imgg

MKB0925 said:


> Everything with her mom was just so crazy...and then her mother sobbing in the hallway of the restaurant..wtf??


Right?  Classic borderline personality traits.  Everything about her mom was disturbing, from groping her boyfriend to putting her down in front of him and her friends and getting all histrionic over nothing.  Kristin chimed in because her mom complimented her.  Stassi needs new friends and she needs to distant herself from her mom.

Now I understand why Stassi was so crazy in her early twenties.  I feel she has come a long way, but it is really difficult being raised by a mentally ill parent.


----------



## CeeJay

imgg said:


> Right?  Classic borderline personality traits.  Everything about her mom was disturbing, from groping her boyfriend to putting her down in front of him and her friends and getting all histrionic over nothing.  Kristin chimed in because her mom complimented her.  Stassi needs new friends and she needs to distant herself from her mom.
> 
> Now I understand why Stassi was so crazy in her early twenties.  I feel she has come a long way, but it is really difficult being raised by a mentally ill parent.


Yeah, when I saw this I thought "_wow - someone actually worse than my mother_"!  What a nut-job; did anyone else get the feeling that her mother is (somewhat) an older version of Stassi .. as in "it's ALL ABOUT ME, ME, ME"!!!  Felt bad for Beau; how embarassing .. and yeah, wanting Stassi to be more like Kristin?!?! .. WTF???  If I recall correctly, doesn't Stassi have a younger brother (and I also recall him being pretty darn smart for a young-ish lad)!


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

I can see where James gets his crybaby personality from...his mother. Cant believe she even defended him lashing out oike that and using his age as an excuse? I’m sorry at 26 he should have more brains and control over his choice of words when lashing out. Especially at the workplace when there’s repercussions. Idiot. 


Schwartz is like a lost child, he needs to grow up and start taking things seriously. I can see Sandoval  being a business man being under Lisas wing but not Schwartz. 

Stassi’s mom....omg i would be mortified if my mom acted like that and said those things to my bf. I’m still in shock. And she said she loves him and his reply is “i know”. Um what? Seems like she has some sort of attachment/abandonment issues. Shes so self destructive. 

Sorry for the long post, I’m just catching up!


----------



## imgg

CeeJay said:


> Yeah, when I saw this I thought "_wow - someone actually worse than my mother_"!  What a nut-job; did anyone else get the feeling that her mother is (somewhat) an older version of Stassi .. as in "it's ALL ABOUT ME, ME, ME"!!!  Felt bad for Beau; how embarassing .. and yeah, wanting Stassi to be more like Kristin?!?! .. WTF???  If I recall correctly, doesn't Stassi have a younger brother (and I also recall him being pretty darn smart for a young-ish lad)!


Actually, I think Stassi has some traits from her mother, but is not mentally ill.  Watching her mother on TV really explains a lot about Stassi and I feel bad for her.  Stassi seems to be making better choices, which is a reflection of her improved mental health state.  She also recognizes (at least from her facial expressions) that is mom is just not well.


----------



## pjhm

Stassi’s Mother was pathetic and cringeworthy- explains a lot about Stassi’s behavioral problems.
Last season, the  male party planner of Lisa, also told Katie she gained a lot of weight, it wasn’t just James and LaLa, but James got fired for it this season.
He should have been fired for being drunk at the work place site, not because of Katie’s ultimatum. Katie’s own mouth contributes to her so called hostile workplace. For those of us who have really seen hostility, this was mild.


----------



## baghagg

If anyone out there has Intel on Lala's dress please do tell - who is the designer?  I believe it's a dress as it appeared to be in previous episodes talking heads shots, but I couldn't get a full shot yet tonight.  Thanks so much!


----------



## jayohwhy

I didn’t even know this thread existed! I feel like I’ve found soul mates 



baghagg said:


> If anyone out there has Intel on Lala's dress please do tell - who is the designer?  I believe it's a dress as it appeared to be in previous episodes talking heads shots, but I couldn't get a full shot yet tonight.  Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4324088
> View attachment 4324089



No intel on the dress up I’m not feeling dark haired lala.. still like her better than billie whatsherface, though


----------



## junqueprincess

jayohwhy said:


> I didn’t even know this thread existed! I feel like I’ve found soul mates
> 
> 
> 
> No intel on the dress up I’m not feeling dark haired lala.. still like her better than billie whatsherface, though



Agreed, I think she is prettier as a blond.


----------



## Iluvbags

I’ve watched this show for years it’s a guilty pleasure I feel like I’m way too old to enjoy it.  Lol

But am I the only one who is bothered how he treats and speaks to the group of grown people like children

For goodness sake Jax is 39. Just my two cents
Maybe it makes for good tv. I don’t know but it’s annoying


----------



## AnnZ

The show is a guilty pleasure for me as well. Not sure how much longer it will peak my interest but for now I can't help watching


----------



## chowlover2

Jax and Brittany have put a deposit down on " The Kentucky Castle " for their wedding vows. It cost $15K a night and up!


----------



## TC1

James' mom must really need the check being on this show making herself looks so bad.


----------



## imgg

TC1 said:


> James' mom must really need the check being on this show making herself looks so bad.


I was embarrassed for her.  She must be really good friends of  LVP to demand that she hire her sons.  Speaking of LVP, does anyone else think she looks different these past couple of episodes, her face looks tighter.


----------



## TC1

imgg said:


> I was embarrassed for her.  She must be really good friends of  LVP to demand that she hire her sons.  Speaking of LVP, does anyone else think she looks different these past couple of episodes, her face looks tighter.


I think LVP feels sorry for her, and for James having to support them all. She should be the one out looking for a job instead of asking her child for $200 every 3 days.


----------



## imgg

TC1 said:


> I think LVP feels sorry for her, and for James having to support them all. She should be the one out looking for a job instead of asking her child for $200 every 3 days.


I agree completely, but to call a meeting and ask she hire another son, they have to have some sort of past...


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> I think LVP feels sorry for her, and for James having to support them all. She should be the one out looking for a job instead of asking her child for $200 every 3 days.


I actually feel bad for James.  It explains some of his outbursts.  His mother is pathetic.  Go get a job!  Demanding money from your kid because you took him to Tiffany's as a kid?  Seriously?


----------



## bisbee

I felt so sorry for James...which is unusual for me.  What a terrible mother she is!  He has major problems...with alcohol, etc....but it is easy to see why.  I hope he continues with therapy, AND I hope he stays sober.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Why is Kristen so hung up on James? It's the weirdest thing. But when they were together she totally hated him too.

Is Kristen and Arianna cool now or are they just friends due to filming? Arianna seems pretty close with Stassi, which is sad for Scheana, but Scheana doesn't seem like a good friend anyway.

I prefer Lala with blonder hair too.

I'm not sure what Schwartz brings to the table as a partner to TomTom besides his name? Sandavol unfortunately is lumped with Schwartz and can't prove himself unless they both work really hard together I think.

I feel bad for James too. And his girlfriend. She seems sweet.


----------



## Tropigal3

imgg said:


> I was embarrassed for her.  She must be really good friends of  LVP to demand that she hire her sons.  Speaking of LVP, does anyone else think she looks different these past couple of episodes, her face looks tighter.


On RHoBH it showed LVP going in for fillers in her neck so my guess is that she's also had them in her cheeks.


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

Katie is trying so hard to be nice and sweet but she still comes off as a mean girl, same old Tequila Katie as she was before just with less tequila. Schwartz is way too childish and immature to run a business, I feel bad for Sandoval since his success not depends on someone else as well. I hope he can make it work and hopefully branch off on his own later on, I think he can be quite successful if he tried.

I was catching up on older posts and saw someone posting about Lala and Randall....I think shes ballsy for coming out with a shde of lipstick called "mistress", she has no shame. Also I didnt know that his ex-wife had also been dating someone while Lala was with Randall, and after the divorce news she got engaged. Lala isnt the bad one here it seems.

Not sure what Kristens problem is but she should really focus on working on herself rather than other people. She has serious issues.


----------



## CeeJay

PradaforRada said:


> Katie is trying so hard to be nice and sweet but she still comes off as a mean girl, same old Tequila Katie as she was before just with less tequila. Schwartz is way too childish and immature to run a business, I feel bad for Sandoval since his success not depends on someone else as well. I hope he can make it work and hopefully branch off on his own later on, I think he can be quite successful if he tried.
> 
> I was catching up on older posts and saw someone posting about Lala and Randall....I think shes ballsy for coming out with a shde of lipstick called "mistress", she has no shame. Also I didnt know that his ex-wife had also been dating someone while Lala was with Randall, and after the divorce news she got engaged. Lala isnt the bad one here it seems.
> 
> Not sure what Kristens problem is but she should really focus on working on herself rather than other people. She has serious issues.


The more I see Katie, the more I dislike her .. she is very manipulating and wants everything "her way or the highway".  However, Kristen is a total nut-case, but I kind of understand what she was saying about LVP constantly given certain folks - e.g., James and Jax for that matter, 2nd and 3rd chances and yet, LVP clearly dislikes Kristen.  Now mind you, I admit, I did not watch the early seasons of Vanderpump Rules, and only based on what I've seen from various clips, Kristen has always been a nut-case.  However, Stassi was also saying that part of the issue is with Kristen & Carter's relationship in that he treats her like crap, yet he PAYS FOR NOTHING???  Wow .. not helping with Rent or Food, etc.???  It's so darn expensive out here that unless you are independently wealthy, you really need those 2 incomes to pay all the bills! 

But, back to Katie .. I read somewhere that Sandoval told Schwartz that Katie is a bully, and of course, she was crying about it.  Apparently, LVP told Sandoval that he shouldn't have said that to Schwartz since they are business partners and Katie is Schwartz's wife; however, I get the impression that Sandoval is the one with the business head .. not Schwartz.  As a matter of fact, I get the impression that Schwartz is not really that smart .. yes, he looks good, but he doesn't have the drive that Sandoval has.  TomTom did get voted the best new bar in SoCal, and that's great for them .. but it will be interesting to see what continues to happen.


----------



## chowlover2

CeeJay said:


> The more I see Katie, the more I dislike her .. she is very manipulating and wants everything "her way or the highway".  However, Kristen is a total nut-case, but I kind of understand what she was saying about LVP constantly given certain folks - e.g., James and Jax for that matter, 2nd and 3rd chances and yet, LVP clearly dislikes Kristen.  Now mind you, I admit, I did not watch the early seasons of Vanderpump Rules, and only based on what I've seen from various clips, Kristen has always been a nut-case.  However, Stassi was also saying that part of the issue is with Kristen & Carter's relationship in that he treats her like crap, yet he PAYS FOR NOTHING???  Wow .. not helping with Rent or Food, etc.???  It's so darn expensive out here that unless you are independently wealthy, you really need those 2 incomes to pay all the bills!
> 
> But, back to Katie .. I read somewhere that Sandoval told Schwartz that Katie is a bully, and of course, she was crying about it.  Apparently, LVP told Sandoval that he shouldn't have said that to Schwartz since they are business partners and Katie is Schwartz's wife; however, I get the impression that Sandoval is the one with the business head .. not Schwartz.  As a matter of fact, I get the impression that Schwartz is not really that smart .. yes, he looks good, but he doesn't have the drive that Sandoval has.  TomTom did get voted the best new bar in SoCal, and that's great for them .. but it will be interesting to see what continues to happen.


LVP has also given Stassi many, many chances. I am on the fence about Kristen. I love it when she brings crazy to town. Nobody does it better on VP. She's kind of boring when she acts normally. To hear she pays for everything and Carter nothing, that makes my blood boil. She needs to dump him.

Schwartz is dumb as a stump. If it weren't for Sandoval he would be nothing. Katie needs to kick him in the bum and stay on top of him. That's the only way he will amount to anything.


----------



## Prufrock613

To think that Tequila Katie was a second stringer the first few seasons amazes me.  She has inserted herself into Stassi’s old role as HBIC.  I find her to be a soul sucking nightmare that loves to insert herself into any drama.


----------



## tweegy

I still loathe James... learning of what a mess his mother was/is doesn’t soften me. He is a narcissistic little snot and I hope with all hopes Lisa keeps him gone... Raquel is missing cells to keep backing this guy. 

But then all the girls on this show could benefit with some self esteem..


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

CeeJay said:


> The more I see Katie, the more I dislike her .. she is very manipulating and wants everything "her way or the highway".  However, Kristen is a total nut-case, but I kind of understand what she was saying about LVP constantly given certain folks - e.g., James and Jax for that matter, 2nd and 3rd chances and yet, LVP clearly dislikes Kristen.  Now mind you, I admit, I did not watch the early seasons of Vanderpump Rules, and only based on what I've seen from various clips, Kristen has always been a nut-case.  However, Stassi was also saying that part of the issue is with Kristen & Carter's relationship in that he treats her like crap, yet he PAYS FOR NOTHING???  Wow .. not helping with Rent or Food, etc.???  It's so darn expensive out here that unless you are independently wealthy, you really need those 2 incomes to pay all the bills!
> 
> But, back to Katie .. I read somewhere that Sandoval told Schwartz that Katie is a bully, and of course, she was crying about it.  Apparently, LVP told Sandoval that he shouldn't have said that to Schwartz since they are business partners and Katie is Schwartz's wife; however, I get the impression that Sandoval is the one with the business head .. not Schwartz.  As a matter of fact, I get the impression that Schwartz is not really that smart .. yes, he looks good, but he doesn't have the drive that Sandoval has.  TomTom did get voted the best new bar in SoCal, and that's great for them .. but it will be interesting to see what continues to happen.




I def. see how LVP giving certain ppl secnd chances can be frustrating or bias. But from what I've seen any drama created at work was done so by Kristen stirring the pot. I can see why LVP doesnt want her around. I think there was a preview of next weeks episode where Sandoval went off on Katie and said something like "I can say whatever I want to ppl but as soon as they call me ffat I get them fired" there was also a scene of Schwartz yelling at James and it looked like it was in TomTom. I 100% agree with Sandoval, Katie is mean to ppl but loves playing the victim. Scwartz is def far from bright, also probably why Katie is so mean to him and has him wrapped around her finger, I dont think she has much respect for him.


----------



## CeeJay

Prufrock613 said:


> To think that Tequila Katie was a second stringer the first few seasons amazes me.  She has inserted herself into Stassi’s old role as HBIC.  I find her to be a soul sucking nightmare that loves to insert herself into any drama.


Wow .. didn't know that Katie was a 2nd stringer in the first seasons, but man .. could not agree with you more about her becoming the HBIC!!   Again, I didn't see a lot of the first seasons, so don't know the history on Stassi, but have seen some of the flashbacks where her behavior was pretty outrageous .. BUT, she did have to go back and eat crow with LVP before LVP allowed her back!  For sure Kristen is a major-league pot-stirrer and I have to agree, LVP is not going to want to deal with that .. BUT, is Katie much different???  Why did she have to give Scheana (not that I'm a huge fan of Scheana) the business about her 'relationship' with Adam?  

To me, Katie PERSONIFIES Passive-Aggressive behavior!!!


----------



## CeeJay

tweegy said:


> I still loathe James... learning of what a mess his mother was/is doesn’t soften me. He is a narcissistic little snot and I hope with all hopes Lisa keeps him gone... Raquel is missing cells to keep backing this guy.
> 
> But then all the girls on this show could benefit with some self esteem..


I have kind of a love/hate relationship with James, especially after seeing him treat his entire family to dinner, paying for his brother's education, taking care of his mother & father .. can't take that away from him.  I hope that he continues with his sobriety, but in some respects, I kind of agreed with Billie in that Katie likes to 'poke at' certain people although James certainly makes himself a very easy target.  Not saying that James had any right whatsoever to call her Fat either, but I also don't think it was right of her to give LVP an ultimatum.


----------



## tweegy

CeeJay said:


> I have kind of a love/hate relationship with James, especially after seeing him treat his entire family to dinner, paying for his brother's education, taking care of his mother & father .. can't take that away from him.  I hope that he continues with his sobriety, but in some respects, I kind of agreed with Billie in that Katie likes to 'poke at' certain people although James certainly makes himself a very easy target.  Not saying that James had any right whatsoever to call her Fat either, but I also don't think it was right of her to give LVP an ultimatum.


Fair enough, he pays for his family. But his treatment of women is disgusting. Spitting on Kirsten's door, Calling women names and just being straight up verbally abusive....repeatedly.

I still want him gone and was really routing for Jax to bust his face in. 

If he knows his family depends on him then be mature enough to contain his toxic mess of a self.


----------



## imgg

tweegy said:


> Fair enough, he pays for his family. But his treatment of women is disgusting. Spitting on Kirsten's door, Calling women names and just being straight up verbally abusive....repeatedly.
> 
> I still want him gone and was really routing for Jax to bust his face in.
> 
> If he knows his family depends on him then be mature enough to contain his toxic mess of a self.


But some of the females, like Kristin act just as bad or worse.   Jax at his age was out of control.  Jax has grown up some, finally but he is still an arse. 

This bunch all seems to behave really bad.  They all need to grow up.


----------



## tweegy

imgg said:


> But some of the females, like Kristin act just as bad or worse.   Jax at his age was out of control.  Jax has grown up some, finally but he is still an arse.
> 
> This bunch all seems to behave really bad.  They all need to grow up.


Agreed! They ALL need to grow up lol...

However, doesn't justify how James acts, saying they all act like that. I could still do without the tempertantrum-prepubescent-ego maniac that is James is all I'm saying... 

err, I wouldn't really hold my breath just yet that Jax has grown up... He is behaving, but he has in the past and then messed it up lol... Give it a few -one year lol


----------



## imgg

tweegy said:


> Agreed! They ALL need to grow up lol...
> 
> However, doesn't justify how James acts, saying they all act like that. I could still do without the tempertantrum-prepubescent-ego maniac that is James is all I'm saying...
> 
> err, I wouldn't really hold my breath just yet that Jax has grown up... He is behaving, but he has in the past and then messed it up lol... Give it a few -one year lol


No it doesn't excuse James behavior you're right.  Nor does it excuse Kristin, Katie's or Lala's either.  Seriously you will give a BJ to fly on a PJ.  Gross.   
They need to learn to treat yourself how you want others to treat you.  If you view yourself as a tool to get what you want, then others will too.  Just don't cry fowl when they do.  Lala has no shame.


----------



## Prufrock613

imgg said:


> No it doesn't excuse James behavior you're right.  Nor does it excuse Kristin, Katie's or Lala's either.  Seriously you will give a BJ to fly on a PJ.  Gross.
> They need to learn to treat yourself how you want others to treat you.  If you view yourself as a tool to get what you want, then others will too.  Just don't cry fowl when they do.  Lala has no shame.


Ugh - I’m still quivering at her comments about BJ’s for the PJ’s!  Yes, LaLa you will a great role model to your step daughters


----------



## jmaemonte

Lala was disgusting talking about her relationship with Stassi while getting her hair done. I can’t believe they are getting married.  What a disaster.


----------



## pjhm

jmaemonte said:


> Lala was disgusting talking about her relationship with Stassi while getting her hair done. I can’t believe they are getting married.  What a disaster.



Low class doesn’t even begin to describe LaLa. For me, Katie is the worst, she is a bully, and she’s NOT thin........


----------



## chowlover2

pjhm said:


> Low class doesn’t even begin to describe LaLa. For me, Katie is the worst, she is a bully, and she’s NOT thin........


I was amazed how heavy Katie looked on WWHL last night. I actually don't think she is fat, just not a size 0 or 2 like Lala, Stassi and Ariana


----------



## imgg

jmaemonte said:


> Lala was disgusting talking about her relationship with Stassi while getting her hair done. I can’t believe they are getting married.  What a disaster.


Stassi has the best expressions.  Said everything.  

Lala does such a disservice to women.


----------



## pjhm

chowlover2 said:


> I was amazed how heavy Katie looked on WWHL last night. I actually don't think she is fat, just not a size 0 or 2 like Lala, Stassi and Ariana



Yes, her face, arms and legs have really blown up, especially the arms -she’s not fat but not slender either


----------



## TC1

Sandoval is right, Katie is being a bully. They've all said terrible things to each other over the years....Tequila Katie is mean.


----------



## Nahreen

Catching up on the last episodes. Agree, La La is so embarasing how she talks about her relationship with Randall. Makes her sound like a prostitute getting paid for sex. 

La La and Ariana going on in the car is not nice either. Both are in relationships and it feels like cheating. Ariana and Sandovals relationship seems doomed.


----------



## pjhm

Nahreen said:


> Catching up on the last episodes. Agree, La La is so embarasing how she talks about her relationship with Randall. Makes her sound like a prostitute getting paid for sex.
> 
> La La and Ariana going on in the car is not nice either. Both are in relationships and it feels like cheating. Ariana and Sandovals relationship seems doomed.


Sandoval seems like a kind, sweet guy, but got to question his taste in women, both Kristen and Ariana are way too self possessed to return lasting love.


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

Was watching the rerun from last week. So over Katie. As soon as she gets called out she resorts to crying and playing victim. So over her [emoji849][emoji849][emoji849]


----------



## Prufrock613

I liked LaLa for a season or so, but when you talk about certain play in the bedroom (with your “daddy”) and then talk about your deceased father in the same breath?!?  I’m disgusted.
LaLa is a prostitute & proud of it.


----------



## CeeJay

Prufrock613 said:


> I liked LaLa for a season or so, but when you talk about certain play in the bedroom (with your “daddy”) and then talk about your deceased father in the same breath?!?  I’m disgusted.
> LaLa is a prostitute & proud of it.


Same here, but I just can't with any 'chick' that puts herself out simply to get material goods and/or special treatment.  I don't know, maybe it's me, but my Father always taught us to be independent and be able to take care of ourselves.  I've seen too many women get caught up in all the material stuff then to find out that the husband/boyfriend has moved on to another younger model .. and then they don't know what to do.


----------



## Prufrock613

CeeJay said:


> Same here, but I just can't with any 'chick' that puts herself out simply to get material goods and/or special treatment.  I don't know, maybe it's me, but my Father always taught us to be independent and be able to take care of ourselves.  I've seen too many women get caught up in all the material stuff then to find out that the husband/boyfriend has moved on to another younger model .. and then they don't know what to do.


It’s especially cringeworthy, this season...from the girl that preaches feminism and girl power


----------



## Prufrock613

CeeJay said:


> Same here, but I just can't with any 'chick' that puts herself out simply to get material goods and/or special treatment.  I don't know, maybe it's me, but my Father always taught us to be independent and be able to take care of ourselves.  I've seen too many women get caught up in all the material stuff then to find out that the husband/boyfriend has moved on to another younger model .. and then they don't know what to do.


Yes!  My dad’s father was a coal miner.  After he was laid off he depended on his wife to support the family...he went to the bar, while his wife scrimped.  With nothing but a high school diploma, she eventually became the post master.  She put my dad through undergrad, his masters, PHD and med school.  My dad never forgot those tough yrs and always inspired us.


----------



## baghagg

Prufrock613 said:


> Yes!  My dad’s father was a coal miner.  After he was laid off he depended on his wife to support the family...he went to the bar, while his wife scrimped.  With nothing but a high school diploma, she eventually became the post master.  She put my dad through undergrad, his masters, PHD and med school.  My dad never forgot those tough yrs and always inspired us.


This is SUCH a great comment!  Thanks for sharing this Prufrock613.


----------



## AnnZ

James comment about why Lala was bullying Raquel was my favorite. He actually said something that made a lot of sense. All the good qualities about lala have gone out the window. She recognizes those qualities in Raquel and wants to tear them down. That's what bullies do.


----------



## tweegy

AnnZ said:


> James comment about why Lala was bullying Raquel was my favorite. He actually said something that made a lot of sense. All the good qualities about lala have gone out the window. She recognizes those qualities in Raquel and wants to tear them down. That's what bullies do.


I agree. 

This was the first episode that James actually made sense when he spoke. Pretty much what he said was not a lie.  This was the first episode I was able to tolerate James


----------



## Megs

James takes the tiniest step forward and then a billion backward. 

What James said to Katie and others and how he’s acted is not ok at all, but Katie isn’t completely innocent either. 

I sometimes forget these are 30 somethings and not teenagers.


----------



## CeeJay

Megs said:


> James takes the tiniest step forward and then a billion backward.
> 
> What James said to Katie and others and how he’s acted is not ok at all, but Katie isn’t completely innocent either.
> 
> I sometimes forget these are 30 somethings and not teenagers.


.. and THAT (their age) is what shocks the crap out of me sometimes, because .. boy, I had my sh!t together a LOT more than these boneheads at that age!!!  Maybe it's because I was working in Corp America and that type of behavior wouldn't be tolerated?  I also had to grow up a lot quicker due to my mother's illness and my father's behavior .. I was out of my parent's house at 18 and had to put myself through college.  Not trying for a pity-party here, but their behavior is really so junior & high-school like at many times .. but then again, this is a "reality" show, right?!?!?!


----------



## chowlover2

Jax is at least 40 now. What Brittany sees is beyond me. I see a Petri dish of std’s when I look at him. Is this the best she thinks she can do? Run Brittany, run!


----------



## imgg

AnnZ said:


> James comment about why Lala was bullying Raquel was my favorite. He actually said something that made a lot of sense. All the good qualities about lala have gone out the window. She recognizes those qualities in Raquel and wants to tear them down. That's what bullies do.


I also think Lala has a thing for James and she is all about control.  She can't stand that Raquel is with James as she wants to control him and their relationship.  They definitely did not have a platonic friendship and it was so inappropriate since he was with Raquel.  Why she stays with James is beyond me.


----------



## rockhollow

I think Brittany and Jax deserve each other. She's always known that he was a lying cheater and has been ok with it. And she's smarter than she looks. I think she plays the country bumpkin for the show.
Jax likes women who take control, and he gets to play the reluctant cad  - Stassi was the queen of that and he's probably still be with her if that's what she wanted - but I don't think she could live with the cheating.
There's no way Jax could be faithful.
I don't think the most recent girl is his only slip with Brittany - and goodness knows how many girls he was with when they were officially separated for a bit.


----------



## CeeJay

imgg said:


> I also think Lala has a thing for James and she is all about control.  She can't stand that Raquel is with James as she wants to control him and their relationship.  They definitely did not have a platonic friendship and it was so inappropriate since he was with Raquel.  Why she stays with James is beyond me.


I think Lala was about James when she PERCEIVED that he could do something for her - vis-a-vis, her "music" career.  Lala is for sure a TAKER (even though she constantly talks about 'giving' BJ's to get what she wants) .. she wants someone who can give her all those material goods that she wants.  What kills me, is that as much as she may be wearing some designer frock, those big-a@@ earrings on her just make her look like the pimp's ho on the street .. as in "no class"!


----------



## egak

I find Katie so annoying!


----------



## TC1

Lala "I can't remember the last time I flew commercial, held my own passport or dealt with luggage..we travel with assistants for that"
Ok girl, settle down....it's been a hot minute and now you're sounding like an a*shole


----------



## rockhollow

Please someone get rid of Lala. 
Agree TC1, that little travel speech was so over the top!
And she really should have been fired for her behaviour at the luncheon, and like Adrianna, I would have snapped that finger off the was she was pointing it.

Katie is being so childish. Finally her Tom is shining and happy and she can't stand it. She was so much happier when he was a nothing.
Like many others, I loved him saying he couldn't stand to listen to her voice.


----------



## imgg

rockhollow said:


> Please someone get rid of Lala.
> Agree TC1, that little travel speech was so over the top!
> And she really should have been fired for her behaviour at the luncheon, and like Adrianna, I would have snapped that finger off the was she was pointing it.
> 
> Katie is being so childish. Finally her Tom is shining and happy and she can't stand it. She was so much happier when he was a nothing.
> Like many others, I loved him saying he couldn't stand to listen to her voice.


Lala is no JLo either.


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

I finally thought Schwartz grew a pair but he so quickly apologized and sucked up to Katie. Disappointing,


----------



## Nahreen

I think Katie should be happy her hubby is finally involved in something that might bring a good income for them even when this show is over. However, all she does is complain. 

I am finding Stassis breasts looking so weird in her talking head sections. The look gigantic, much larger than on the other scenes.


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

Stassi's behavior in her relationship makes me cringe. All she could do is talk about how great and amazing Beau is and when shes drunk shes holding him responsible for things others have done to her. This girl needs a therapist and to work on herself before dumping her baggage on others. Also....the scene with both of them crying....like ok drunk idiots just go to sleep.


----------



## CeeJay

I know that I'm a few episodes back, but holey mackeral .. Lala shouting at Billie, pointing those stinkin' fingers at James girlfriend and acting that way IN FRONT of all the customers at SUR?!?! .. and Sandoval accurately said "if that was James, he would get fired .." and you know what? .. he was right!  Frankly, Lala was 100% inappropriate in her behavior and should be given the boot!


----------



## TC1

Vanderpump Cocktail Garden opened last week at Caesars Palace Las Vegas..the whole cast was there for the opening making it seem like it was going to be the hottest new thing... I walked by it a few times this week and there wasn't a soul around. LOL


----------



## Pinkalicious

CeeJay said:


> I know that I'm a few episodes back, but holey mackeral .. Lala shouting at Billie, pointing those stinkin' fingers at James girlfriend and acting that way IN FRONT of all the customers at SUR?!?! .. and Sandoval accurately said "if that was James, he would get fired .." and you know what? .. he was right!  Frankly, Lala was 100% inappropriate in her behavior and should be given the boot!



COMPLETELY AGREE. It's not okay for her to go around acting that way at her job.


----------



## CeeJay

TC1 said:


> Vanderpump Cocktail Garden opened last week at Caesars Palace Las Vegas..the whole cast was there for the opening making it seem like it was going to be the hottest new thing... I walked by it a few times this week and there wasn't a soul around. LOL


Hmmmmm - yeah, I wonder how that will do in Las Vegas?!?!  Her places are definitely more SoCal than Las Vegas, but who knows .. folks may go there to see if they ever get to meet up with one of the SUR staff.


----------



## bagsforme

I was in vegas this weekend and we went.  There were lots of people.  Long line of people waiting to get it.  Either they were trying to create a buzz or didn't have the waitstaff because the resturant was half full and they still weren't letting people in.  When we left people were asking why the line.  
Obviously all in line were fans taking photos.  I think if it weren't for the show, no one would look twice.  Its beautifully decorated and looks a lot like TOM TOM.   
So I've now been to all her restaurants.  They have have great food.


----------



## CeeJay

bagsforme said:


> I was in vegas this weekend and we went.  There were lots of people.  Long line of people waiting to get it.  Either they were trying to create a buzz or didn't have the waitstaff because the resturant was half full and they still weren't letting people in.  When we left people were asking why the line.
> Obviously all in line were fans taking photos.  I think if it weren't for the show, no one would look twice.  Its beautifully decorated and looks a lot like TOM TOM.
> So I've now been to all her restaurants.  They have have great food.


I *HATE* when Restaurants do this, and honestly, I WILL NOT go if they pull this stunt!   When "celebrity chef" Todd English had his restaurant in Charlestown, he used to pull this crap .. and mind you, Charlestown is the oldest town in Boston and as such, the roads are very narrow and the sidewalks .. well, almost non-existent!  As such, there was really no room for a line!  When our party finally got in, imagine my surprise in seeing many open tables!  So, yup .. I went to the hostess (who was actually his wife at the time) and chewed her a new a@@hole for making us wait outside, in the very cold New England wintertime!  Never went back, and his restaurant didn't make it because we Yankees don't like to be cheated!!!


----------



## pjhm

CeeJay said:


> I *HATE* when Restaurants do this, and honestly, I WILL NOT go if they pull this stunt!   When "celebrity chef" Todd English had his restaurant in Charlestown, he used to pull this crap .. and mind you, Charlestown is the oldest town in Boston and as such, the roads are very narrow and the sidewalks .. well, almost non-existent!  As such, there was really no room for a line!  When our party finally got in, imagine my surprise in seeing many open tables!  So, yup .. I went to the hostess (who was actually his wife at the time) and chewed her a new a@@hole for making us wait outside, in the very cold New England wintertime!  Never went back, and his restaurant didn't make it because we Yankees don't like to be cheated!!!



Good for you! There used to be an upscale restaurant in my area that advertised reduced prices for full entrees if seated before 6pm. They kept diners waiting until after 6 pm before they seated them, and declined the discount yes, the place went out of business!


----------



## Prufrock613

CeeJay said:


> I think Lala was about James when she PERCEIVED that he could do something for her - vis-a-vis, her "music" career.  Lala is for sure a TAKER (even though she constantly talks about 'giving' BJ's to get what she wants) .. she wants someone who can give her all those material goods that she wants.  What kills me, is that as much as she may be wearing some designer frock, those big-a@@ earrings on her just make her look like the pimp's ho on the street .. as in "no class"!


Well, LaLa said it herself (one season- can’t remember) “The bigger the hoop, the bigger the whore.”


----------



## rockhollow

I am so over anything about Lala.
She was just ridiculous in last night's show - that panic attack and all the hand holding - she should have just excused herself, or asked just one of the girls to go with her and talk.
How funny that Sheanna was jealous that Lala  wanted the other girls to comfort her.

There were quite a few delightful moments in last night's show.

The romantic scene with Swartzy and Katie. I thought he was spreading rose petals across the floor to the bed, how perfect that it was beef jerky!
You could see that Katie wanted to be offended with the trail of snacks, even though Tom must have known that Katie loves some snacks.
And then the violinist hiding in the shower - you couldn't make that stuff up.

Then Lisa having to knock Billi down a few blocks. LVP is not these people's friend, she is their boss, - they sometimes forget this.
Luckily LVP doesn't forget and had to blast Billi. 
Also coming down on Lala for that outfit, again, Lala is an employee, not a friend or partner.

It was kind of sad to see Rachel get knocked  back a few times. The poor little girl is kind of thick, trying to be friends with all those people who can't stand her boyfriend.
And who comes up with the feeble idea to have a 'puppy shower'?


----------



## CeeJay

Prufrock613 said:


> Well, LaLa said it herself (one season- can’t remember) “The bigger the hoop, the bigger the whore.”


HA - don't remember that, but she sure is right about that!  What really pisses me off is her statements re: women 'empowerment' where she does exactly the opposite, seriously!?!?! .. whoring  yourself out just so that you can get materials goods?  Puhleeze ..


----------



## baghagg

There BEST line of the night, though, was when Raquel asked James "who's Charles Manson?"  - I laughed out loud!


----------



## chowlover2

Jax and Brittany were on WWHL last night. I have to say it is the best Jax has ever looked. Generally I think he looks like he needs a good scrub down. Anyway he has cut down on alcohol ( for the wedding ) and he looks much better for it.


----------



## Gal4Dior

baghagg said:


> There BEST line of the night, though, was when Raquel asked James "who's Charles Manson?"  - I laughed out loud!



Stassi’s facial expression after she said that spoke volumes! Lol! Raquel comes off totally vapid.


----------



## TC1

There is zero going on behind Raquel's eyes. Totally vacant "James' and Raquel's puppy shower" urgh.


----------



## pjhm

TC1 said:


> There is zero going on behind Raquel's eyes. Totally vacant "James' and Raquel's puppy shower" urgh.



Yes, but at least she’s not mean like Katie and Lala.
BTW,
Katie’s physique seems to be growing larger and larger, has she been boxing?


----------



## bisbee

Katie is the only normal-sized woman in the bunch.


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

bisbee said:


> Katie is the only normal-sized woman in the bunch.


I thought this too but the last episode she was in the car and she did seem a bit more than normal sized.


----------



## Prufrock613

I was so sick over Scheana detailing her threesomes (maybe more?) conquests with male athletes.  She said on WWHL that it was a joke.   Her mother was tending the bar at the Clubhouse, so Scheana May have realized that her over sharing (no pun intended) may have been a bit over the top.


----------



## pjhm

Prufrock613 said:


> I was so sick over Scheana detailing her threesomes (maybe more?) conquests with male athletes.  She said on WWHL that it was a joke.   Her mother was tending the bar at the Clubhouse, so Scheana May have realized that her over sharing (no pun intended) may have been a bit over the top.


Just when I thought she couldn’t get any classless, she did......way too much information and don’t think it was a joke.


----------



## lulilu

Prufrock613 said:


> I was so sick over Scheana detailing her threesomes (maybe more?) conquests with male athletes.  She said on WWHL that it was a joke.   Her mother was tending the bar at the Clubhouse, so Scheana May have realized that her over sharing (no pun intended) may have been a bit over the top.





pjhm said:


> Just when I thought she couldn’t get any classless, she did......way too much information and don’t think it was a joke.



She's always been sleazy, but last night she was disgusting.  What self-respecting man would have any serious interest in her?


----------



## chowlover2

lulilu said:


> She's always been sleazy, but last night she was disgusting.  What self-respecting man would have any serious interest in her?


She is the female version of Jax.


----------



## TC1

Guillermo posted a pic of Raquel in front of Sur and it said "welcome to the team" Urgh, we'll have to listed to her more now as an actual "staff" member and not just James' lapdog.


----------



## Pinkalicious

TC1 said:


> Guillermo posted a pic of Raquel in front of Sur and it said "welcome to the team" Urgh, we'll have to listed to her more now as an actual "staff" member and not just James' lapdog.



hopefully she can redeem herself and grow a backbone!


----------



## TC1

Well, it also means that James isn't going anywhere. He and Kristen don't even work for Lisa anymore and seem to be always involved in the main plot  And I say plot because we all know it's not "reality TV"


----------



## CeeJay

TC1 said:


> Guillermo posted a pic of Raquel in front of Sur and it said "welcome to the team" Urgh, we'll have to listed to her more now as an actual "staff" member and not just James' lapdog.


OMG .. as what?1?!?!  I thought she was a model, and given that most of the staff hate on James, she's just getting into more of a mess with them?  Oy vay ..


----------



## TC1

CeeJay said:


> OMG .. as what?1?!?!  I thought she was a model, and given that most of the staff hate on James, she's just getting into more of a mess with them?  Oy vay ..


She's wearing a SUR uniform..so I'm assuming as a waitress.


----------



## chowlover2

I'm guessing if Raquel works at Sur she will get a healthy paycheck from being on the show more often. She won't be a supporting player anymore.


----------



## AnnZ

chowlover2 said:


> I'm guessing if Raquel works at Sur she will get a healthy paycheck from being on the show more often. She won't be a supporting player anymore.



Let's pray they don't turn her into one of the mean girls


----------



## AnnZ

My favorite line by Jax, "I don't know what era these guys live in" Umm, you're the one acting like he's living in the 50s with your caveman mentality.  It takes a real man to put aside his mentality and place his queen up on a pedestal where she belongs


----------



## jmaemonte

Can someone explain Kristin’s appeal to me?  Everyone seems to be friends with her even when she has done awful things to them. Her behavior is appalling.  I must be missing something because I truly don’t get it.  I guess the same can be said for Jax as well.


----------



## CeeJay

jmaemonte said:


> Can someone explain Kristin’s appeal to me?  Everyone seems to be friends with her even when she has done awful things to them. Her behavior is appalling.  I must be missing something because I truly don’t get it.  I guess the same can be said for Jax as well.


Honestly, I really wish they would boot her off the program, but .. alas, she was one of the original folks on the show (believe it or not).  I totally agree with you though, she is not likable as a whole, just loves to stir the pot .. hence the reason why LVP wants NO PART of her!  Although, I have to say .. this season, I think I hate Katie the most, she is truly a mean person.


----------



## TC1

So, I don't know if you guys have IG but 50 Cent is feuding with Randall Emmett. 50 called LALA a ho and said she sucked D to be in one of Randalls films, etc. Then it came out that Randall owes 50 a million dollars. So 50 started posting pics of screenshots of his texts with Randall, one including the fact that he thought he was having a heart attack because of this drama and going to the hospital


----------



## jmaemonte

TC1 said:


> So, I don't know if you guys have IG but 50 Cent is feuding with Randall Emmett. 50 called LALA a ho and said she sucked D to be in one of Randalls films, etc. Then it came out that Randall owes 50 a million dollars. So 50 started posting pics of screenshots of his texts with Randall, one including the fact that he thought he was having a heart attack because of this drama and going to the hospital




  This is hilarious!!  I just looked up 50 Cent’s IG.  I’m dead.


----------



## tweegy

This is the feud of 2019 LOL lala and rand have been properly dragged!


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> This is the feud of 2019 LOL lala and rand have been properly dragged!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4417249
> View attachment 4417250


The repo'ed baby bottle slays!


----------



## CeeJay

TC1 said:


> So, I don't know if you guys have IG but 50 Cent is feuding with Randall Emmett. 50 called LALA a ho and said she sucked D to be in one of Randalls films, etc. Then it came out that Randall owes 50 a million dollars. So 50 started posting pics of screenshots of his texts with Randall, one including the fact that he thought he was having a heart attack because of this drama and going to the hospital


I am SO loving this right now, and quelle surprise about her BJ getting her into his film (which sadly, James was right - totally sucked with a capital 'S')!  If, in fact, Randall has to pay that money back to 50, then he won't be able to give Lala those expensive gifts .. think she will stick around!?!?! .. I think not!


----------



## CeeJay

Bummer, apparently Randall paid off the entire $$$ on Monday .. darn, I was really here for this!! 

*What ever happened to the Popcorn eating emoji??*


----------



## rockhollow

Just watching the final episode and when James and Rachel were at dinner at Sur's she said she just needed to get a job - I guess that was the intro to her working at Sur.
And they kept James around all season without a much of a storyline, so I guess that also means we'll be seeing him next year as well.
He's Lisa's pet, she doesn't want him to go anywhere.


----------



## rockhollow

Got to laugh - Arrieana (sp?)  going on to Tom like she was going to give LVP a tongue lashing over her treatment of Tom, and then she looked like a scared rabbit and squeaked out a couple of meek comments. LVP took over control of the conversation and spun it her way.


----------



## pjhm

Last night I wanted to smack LaLa, Brittany, and Kristen--all despicable human beings. For Jax to call James' girlfriend dumb when he's marrying "Bimbo Brittany" is rich..........


----------



## TC1

They also just glossed over the fact that Jax made a fake Twitter account, pretending to be Raquel..I've seen this alleged account online..it's sick that Jax has that much time on his hands.


----------



## purseinsanity

CeeJay said:


> Same here, but I just can't with any 'chick' that puts herself out simply to get material goods and/or special treatment.  I don't know, maybe it's me, but my Father always taught us to be independent and be able to take care of ourselves.  I've seen too many women get caught up in all the material stuff then to find out that the husband/boyfriend has moved on to another younger model .. and then they don't know what to do.


Amen!  My father told me he didn't care who I married as long as he was educated.  My mother said she didn't really care who I married, because regardless, I'd better know how to support myself in case of death or divorce!  There's nothing more empowering than not having to grovel (or give BJs!) to someone for money.  Lala is plain old nasty.


----------



## Prufrock613

pjhm said:


> Last night I wanted to smack LaLa, Brittany, and Kristen--all despicable human beings. For Jax to call James' girlfriend dumb when he's marrying "Bimbo Brittany" is rich..........


I guess Kentucky Fried Brittany dropped her charade as the nice “hometown” girl.  I can’t feel any empathy for her.  She chose her prince, warts and all( I’m trying not to go there with a snarky comment about warts).  I will not feel one bit sad when he leaves her, cheats on her or infects her with some disease.


----------



## Prufrock613

TC1 said:


> They also just glossed over the fact that Jax made a fake Twitter account, pretending to be Raquel..I've seen this alleged account online..it's sick that Jax has that much time on his hands.


This is crazy!  He created it to make homophobic slurs about James.  Seeing what LVP stands for- he needs his walking papers, yesterday.


----------



## junqueprincess

Prufrock613 said:


> This is crazy!  He created it to make homophobic slurs about James.  Seeing what LVP stands for- he needs his walking papers, yesterday.



It’s very weird that he would do this considering the homosexual overtones of that man from Florida a few years ago, suggesting he and Jax were lovers. Anyone that would marry Jax is not right in the head!


----------



## CeeJay

pjhm said:


> Last night I wanted to smack LaLa, Brittany, and Kristen--all despicable human beings. For Jax to call James' girlfriend dumb when he's marrying "Bimbo Brittany" is rich..........


I actually think Brittany isn't as dumb as she makes out to be (I could have sworn I heard that she went to University?!!?) .. sad to say that Raquel is as sharp as a spoon.


----------



## CeeJay

Honestly, if I were LVP .. after seeing that 1st Reunion show and many of them yelling at each other and the comments?!?! .. I would jettison ALL of them and get a whole new staff!  My god, as much as Raquel is not bright .. at least be decent and let the girl talk instead of talking over her.  Brittany showed a very different (mean girl) side of herself by yelling over people and then when Sandoval didn't agree, making comments about the fact that he's their Best Man .. yeah, well .. so?!?! .. get over it!  I can't believe that these folks (other than James and Raquel) are all 30 and up as they all act like high school (some even less)!


----------



## chowlover2

I don’t think Brittany is as sweet as she portrays herself. You know the old adage about water seeking it’s own level? It’s probably the case here. She has just been smarter about what she shows on VP. Honestly, what woman with half a brain would want to date him let alone marry him? He makes my skin crawl. I’ve never been a fan of James, but I actually feel sorry for him this season. Lisa seems to be holding him to a much higher standard. Stassi, Kristen have all managed to weasel themselves into Lisa’s good graces again.


----------



## rockhollow

yes ladies, I think that Brit is much smarter than she's let on, and we saw a truer Brit on the reunion - all that screaming and finger pointing!  You can almost feel bad for Jax - in private she must be quite the sight  when she's angry. And we know from when he was with Stassi, he just shuts down when the screeching starts - what a lovely couple!
I read somewhere that Brit's mom was a long term Jax stan - maybe Brit was stalking him from the get go and wanted him no matter what.


----------



## chowlover2

I wonder how long their marriage will last?


----------



## rockhollow

chowlover2 said:


> I wonder how long their marriage will last?


 I think that will depend on Bravo's interest in them - but then Brit has accepted that he's a lying cheat so it might be long.
I remember watching 'the hills' with Heidi and Spencer. I never thought that relationship would last once fame left them, but they are still together.


----------



## pjhm

CeeJay said:


> I actually think Brittany isn't as dumb as she makes out to be (I could have sworn I heard that she went to University?!!?) .. sad to say that Raquel is as sharp as a spoon.


Thought Andy said Raquel was the only one in the entire cast who graduated from college, not that says a lot these days, but she accomplished something that the others haven’t.


----------



## CeeJay

pjhm said:


> Thought Andy said Raquel was the only one in the entire cast who graduated from college, not that says a lot these days, but she accomplished something that the others haven’t.


Yes, I remember that .. and my thought was "degree in WHAT?????" .. wasn't it something along cosmetology or something like that?


----------



## Ceeyahd

CeeJay said:


> Yes, I remember that .. and my thought was "degree in WHAT?????" .. wasn't it something along cosmetology or something like that?



Kinesiology


----------



## TC1

I saw that John Sessa (loves to be so messy) tweeted Arianna and said how ungrateful she is to LVP and how dare she talk about her and then posted "enjoy your new 2 million dollar home" with a link to the new house they bought. Apparently Jax & Britanny bought a new house this year as well. So acting like a fool on "reality TV" pays well, clearly.


----------



## pjhm

CeeJay said:


> Yes, I remember that .. and my thought was "degree in WHAT?????" .. wasn't it something along cosmetology or something like that?


Actually it was something where she was going on to get her Masters degree, sounded like Occupational therapy but not certain. It wasn’t math or pre med, but not cosmetology either! I was surprised that none of the others like Ariana or Tom Sandoval finished college. Tom S. seemed the brightest of the bunch.....I’ve met others over the years that sounded like morons when they spoke but were actually quite learned. Who knows!


----------



## Ceeyahd

Ceeyahd said:


> Kinesiology





pjhm said:


> Actually it was something where she was going on to get her Masters degree, sounded like Occupational therapy but not certain. It wasn’t math or pre med, but not cosmetology either! I was surprised that none of the others like Ariana or Tom Sandoval finished college. Tom S. seemed the brightest of the bunch.....I’ve met others over the years that sounded like morons when they spoke but were actually quite learned. Who knows!



Kinesiology


----------



## purseinsanity

CeeJay said:


> I actually think Brittany isn't as dumb as she makes out to be (I could have sworn I heard that she went to University?!!?) .. sad to say that *Raquel is as sharp as a spoon*.


Ok, that just made me bust out loud!


----------



## tweegy

Ariana is gonna burn that partnership between the Toms and LVP lol She is blabbing her mouth about how they haven't been paid and shading LVP. I think they have no idea how an investment works and did not understand a thing of what they got into. 

James got reeeeaall low at that reunion... Raquel looks like she just walked out of the hospital in a full body cast and talks like shes just regaining the ability to speak. 

Lala is just annoying and can go. She thinks she is now validated by being with Rand. 

The rest was a mess.


----------



## Prufrock613

pjhm said:


> Thought Andy said Raquel was the only one in the entire cast who graduated from college, not that says a lot these days, but she accomplished something that the others haven’t.


I think she mentioned a learning disorder- I think that’s why she takes some time to collect her thoughts before speaking...which probably translates as “slow.”  She is also 20 yrs younger than Jax and 15yrs younger than the other Witches of WEHO.
She has to have some intelligence, b/c her degree is not for dummies.


----------



## Prufrock613

tweegy said:


> Ariana is gonna burn that partnership between the Toms and LVP lol She is blabbing her mouth about how they haven't been paid and shading LVP. I think they have no idea how an investment works and did not understand a thing of what they got into.
> 
> James got reeeeaall low at that reunion... Raquel looks like she just walked out of the hospital in a full body cast and talks like shes just regaining the ability to speak.
> 
> Lala is just annoying and can go. She thinks she is now validated by being with Rand.
> 
> The rest was a mess.


I wish that the “Fofty” Cent incident happened before the reunion!


----------



## AnnZ

What a trainwreck! That reunion at times was painful to watch. Everyone was screaming at everyone and throwing each other under the bus. As far as Britney's comment to Tom about being Jax's best man, um you do remember that Jax slept with Tom's girlfriend in his house. I don't think I'd necessarily be trying to play the friend loyalty card.  Raquel may seem dumb but at least she has self control. I was amazed by how she sat there and kept her composure while almost everyone attacked her!  Funny thing is, she's the only one who's never done anything to any of them.  I think they're all infuriated by the fact that they cant tear her down and get the reaction they want from her [emoji23]


----------



## tweegy

Prufrock613 said:


> I wish that the “Fofty” Cent incident happened before the reunion!


Aye me too!! LOL That was just the funniest thing!!


----------



## rockhollow

It was like watching hyenas attacking to weak, the way they were all going for Rachel - I was so happy to see James defend her - he's quick and witty on his replies and that he is just retaliating to their cruel comments.
As mentioned as well, Rachel is so much younger than the rest of the cranky crew, it's kind of disgusting.

Adrianna better watch out, she can ruin things for her Tom if she's not careful. LVP does not take well to attack, and has so much more power.


----------



## tweegy

rockhollow said:


> It was like watching hyenas attacking to weak, the way they were all going for Rachel - I was so happy to see James defend her - he's quick and witty on his replies and that he is just retaliating to their cruel comments.
> As mentioned as well, Rachel is so much younger than the rest of the cranky crew, it's kind of disgusting.
> 
> Adrianna better watch out, she can ruin things for her Tom if she's not careful. LVP does not take well to attack, and has so much more power.


She has been dragging LVP in interviews and podcasts...


----------



## CeeJay

tweegy said:


> She has been dragging LVP in interviews and podcasts...


Well, that is just plain STUPID .. and I thought she had a bit more smarts than many of the rest.  Do these folks not remember that LVP is their BOSS?!?!?!  She is also an Executive Producer of Vanderpump Rules, so I bet if she wanted someone off the show, she would get her wish.  Both Ariana and Katie seem .. IMO, to be jealous of the Tom's .. but they both need to be SILENT partners!  So far, TomTom is hugely popular out here, but .. the restaurant business is a tough one and just one little slip can bring a place down in a heartbeat .. seen it too many times.


----------



## tweegy

CeeJay said:


> Well, that is just plain STUPID .. and I thought she had a bit more smarts than many of the rest.  Do these folks not remember that LVP is their BOSS?!?!?!  She is also an Executive Producer of Vanderpump Rules, so I bet if she wanted someone off the show, she would get her wish.  Both Ariana and Katie seem .. IMO, to be jealous of the Tom's .. but they both need to be SILENT partners!  So far, TomTom is hugely popular out here, but .. the restaurant business is a tough one and just one little slip can bring a place down in a heartbeat .. seen it too many times.


Katie seems to have simmered down but Ariana cannot shut up! She keeps on outting them and saying they have not been paid and shading LVP. The Toms also are talking just too much... If I were LVP I'd just give them their money back and wash her hands of it. They are clearly NOT seeing the opportunity that they are in..


----------



## rockhollow

Yes, LVP can be ruthless, we've seen it before, if she wants to delete you, she can and will.

i also wonder if  both Katie and Arianna are jealous for the boys success with TomTom. Of course normal people would be happy and proud of their partners, but not these girls.
The same with Jax, I think he's terribly jealous of the boys and the business - he used to be more of the golden boy to LVP - now he's just kept around for good ratings on the show.
I'm sure Jax and Brit were hoping for a wedding special, but it doesn't look like that is going to happen.

I also wonder if there is more to the story about why Jax has cut his mother off so sharply. As mentioned, he knew about his father's illness - did he make more trips to see him then?
It did sound like his father went fast once in the hospital - and it could have been the dad's wishes to not see his children at the end.
I know Jax told us he got an inheritance, but maybe there is more to the story.


----------



## purseinsanity

AnnZ said:


> What a trainwreck! That reunion at times was painful to watch. Everyone was screaming at everyone and throwing each other under the bus. As far as Britney's comment to Tom about being Jax's best man, um you do remember that Jax slept with Tom's girlfriend in his house. I don't think I'd necessarily be trying to play the friend loyalty card.  Raquel may seem dumb but at least she has self control. I was amazed by how she sat there and kept her composure while almost everyone attacked her!  Funny thing is, she's the only one who's never done anything to any of them.  I think they're all infuriated by the fact that they cant tear her down and get the reaction they want from her [emoji23]


Raquel does come off as slow, but if it's because of a learning disability, then I feel bad for judging.  I do admire her self control and lack of reacting to the others' utter rudeness to her.  I admire her for that and wish I had that quality of not getting riled up.  None of these people have the right to judge her.  All of these women have dubious taste in men.  I'm glad Tom Sandoval stood up for them.  I agree with him.  Katie has double standards, and if an employee gave me an ultimatum, I'd have shown her the door.  Lala should've been fired a long time ago as well.


----------



## chowlover2

rockhollow said:


> Yes, LVP can be ruthless, we've seen it before, if she wants to delete you, she can and will.
> 
> i also wonder if  both Katie and Arianna are jealous for the boys success with TomTom. Of course normal people would be happy and proud of their partners, but not these girls.
> The same with Jax, I think he's terribly jealous of the boys and the business - he used to be more of the golden boy to LVP - now he's just kept around for good ratings on the show.
> I'm sure Jax and Brit were hoping for a wedding special, but it doesn't look like that is going to happen.
> 
> I also wonder if there is more to the story about why Jax has cut his mother off so sharply. As mentioned, he knew about his father's illness - did he make more trips to see him then?
> It did sound like his father went fast once in the hospital - and it could have been the dad's wishes to not see his children at the end.
> I know Jax told us he got an inheritance, but maybe there is more to the story.


I think Brittany & Jax thought they were going to get a spin-off when they filmed the show in Kentucky. Ratings must not have been good.


----------



## imgg

tweegy said:


> Katie seems to have simmered down but Ariana cannot shut up! She keeps on outting them and saying they have not been paid and shading LVP. The Toms also are talking just too much... If I were LVP I'd just give them their money back and wash her hands of it. They are clearly NOT seeing the opportunity that they are in..


They just opened!  It will take a while to be profitable.  As an investor, you are paid when there is profit.  She should of just made them employees...they are not savvy enough in business to be investors.


----------



## tweegy

rockhollow said:


> Yes, LVP can be ruthless, we've seen it before, if she wants to delete you, she can and will.
> 
> i also wonder if  both Katie and Arianna are jealous for the boys success with TomTom. Of course normal people would be happy and proud of their partners, but not these girls.
> The same with Jax, I think he's terribly jealous of the boys and the business - he used to be more of the golden boy to LVP - now he's just kept around for good ratings on the show.
> I'm sure Jax and Brit were hoping for a wedding special, but it doesn't look like that is going to happen.
> 
> I also wonder if there is more to the story about why Jax has cut his mother off so sharply. As mentioned, he knew about his father's illness - did he make more trips to see him then?
> It did sound like his father went fast once in the hospital - and it could have been the dad's wishes to not see his children at the end.
> I know Jax told us he got an inheritance, but maybe there is more to the story.


He said his sister also is not speaking to their mom so I think it's just the mom not telling them their dad was dying.


----------



## tweegy

imgg said:


> They just opened!  It will take a while to be profitable.  As an investor, you are paid when there is profit.  She should of just made them employees...they are not savvy enough in business to be investors.


RIGHT!? The more they talk the more it's clear they did not know their role in  the partnership. They are just making a foll of themselves. They're talking and acting like they are in a majority partnership.. Bish, you're in a 10% partnership, relax.  Like i said they are not seeing the opportunity they are in. LVP has mass experience, she used YOUR names on the door, she didn't NEED your 10% she would have opened it with or without you. So she makes a jab and a act on the show that you guys aren't serious. so what.. Thing is they keep talking cause they want to be viewed seriously and not like kids opening with LVP running the show. But whoo cares... Just go with it. smh.. They are really dumb..


----------



## CeeJay

tweegy said:


> Katie seems to have simmered down but Ariana cannot shut up! She keeps on outting them and saying they have not been paid and shading LVP. The Toms also are talking just too much... If I were LVP I'd just give them their money back and wash her hands of it. They are clearly NOT seeing the opportunity that they are in..


I don't know if it was the Wine (bad day) .. or what, but I could have sworn I heard LVP say to the Tom's "do you want your money back" or "why don't I just give your money back" .. something to that affect .. but, I could be wrong.  Heck, they need to be SO appreciative of the opportunity she has given them, but somehow .. the bunch of them just don't get it.  Their "investment" was peanuts in comparison to what LVP and Ken have had to spend to get that place up & running!  So far, I've heard that they are doing really well, but in general when you have your own business, you incorporate and pay yourselves as 'employees' (W2) so that you don't have to get into that self-employed Tax mess (trust me - been there, done that, NEVER again)!!!!!


----------



## CeeJay

rockhollow said:


> i also wonder if  both Katie and Arianna are jealous for the boys success with TomTom. Of course normal people would be happy and proud of their partners, but not these girls.
> The same with Jax, I think he's terribly jealous of the boys and the business - he used to be more of the golden boy to LVP - now he's just kept around for good ratings on the show.  I'm sure Jax and Brit were hoping for a wedding special, but it doesn't look like that is going to happen.


THIS!!! .. I totally think that Katie and Arianna are jealous, and how unfortunate is that given that these are their men and they should be 100% supportive!!!  

Didn't know that Jax and Brittany wouldn't be having a 'special' BRAVO $$$ wedding!!!  Hmmmm - very interesting ...


----------



## tweegy

CeeJay said:


> I don't know if it was the Wine (bad day) .. or what, but I could have sworn I heard LVP say to the Tom's "do you want your money back" or "why don't I just give your money back" .. something to that affect .. but, I could be wrong.  Heck, they need to be SO appreciative of the opportunity she has given them, but somehow .. the bunch of them just don't get it.  Their "investment" was peanuts in comparison to what LVP and Ken have had to spend to get that place up & running!  So far, I've heard that they are doing really well, but in general when you have your own business, you incorporate and pay yourselves as 'employees' (W2) so that you don't have to get into that self-employed Tax mess (trust me - been there, done that, NEVER again)!!!!!


Nope, you heard right, she said that LOL She said she will cut them a check right there for their 10% and be done with it. And she is very right. They're sinking themselves.


----------



## Gimmethebag

chowlover2 said:


> I think Brittany & Jax thought they were going to get a spin-off when they filmed the show in Kentucky. Ratings must not have been good.



Ugh, I wish Jax and Brittany would just be off the show. They’re not fun to watch. He’s abusive and she has zero self-awareness. Together, they project their issues on everyone else to drive a storyline no one believes. 

I wish Bravo would fire them, Katie/Schwartz, and Kristen and bring in younger/more attractive cast mates.


----------



## CeeJay

tweegy said:


> Nope, you heard right, she said that LOL She said she will cut them a check right there for their 10% and be done with it. And she is very right. They're sinking themselves.


Okay .. I thought so, and WOW .. that is NO BUENO!  I would be sh!tting bricks if I heard my major investor say something like that!  HA - maybe I'll go in there someday (hopefully seeing one or the other) and tell them how Business Investments work; maybe they need to hear it from someone else!


----------



## CeeJay

Gimmethebag said:


> Ugh, I wish Jax and Brittany would just be off the show. They’re not fun to watch. He’s abusive and she has zero self-awareness. Together, they project their issues on everyone else to drive a storyline no one believes.
> 
> I wish Bravo would fire them, Katie/Schwartz, and Kristen and bring in younger/more attractive cast mates.


Please add:  Lala (uggh - she's just a hoe) and Seana (not entertaining one bit, nauseating).  From an article I saw a few months ago, the $$$ per episode are as follows: 
>  Jax (next to LVP - the highest paid) - $25k per episode 
>  Kristin - $15,000 per episode 
>  Stassi - $15,000 per episode 
>  Brittany - estimate is $10,000 per episode 
>  Tom Sandoval - $15,000 per episode, pathetic given that Kristin is getting the same amount! 
>  Tom Schwartz - estimate is $10,000 per episode 
>  Katie Schwartz - estimate is $10,000 per episode 
>  Lala - ??? 
>  James - ??? 

The ??? - they didn't have any information on these or their net worth.  Obviously, with the Tom-Tom's, their net worth will go up considerably given the success of TomTom, so they shouldn't BLOW it!!!


----------



## tweegy

CeeJay said:


> Okay .. I thought so, and WOW .. that is NO BUENO!  I would be sh!tting bricks if I heard my major investor say something like that!  HA - maybe I'll go in there someday (hopefully seeing one or the other) and tell them how Business Investments work; maybe they need to hear it from someone else!


I think so! Makes me wonder wtf Schwartz was doing in college..


----------



## Gimmethebag

With a younger/hotter cast, I think Lala could stay 1-2 more seasons as the super-villain. I see Scheana mixing in well with that crowd because she’s 35 going onto 22... seeing her give “advice” to others as a mentor would be hilarious.

But Jax is 40, Brittany and Katie are one of the same and I have no use for Schwartzy if they don’t answer our questions - like what the hell was he doing at another resort after he blacked out? 

I like Kristen but she’s getting up there in age and really has no plot line other than trying to stalk and sabotage someone else. We’ve seen that play out for how many seasons?


----------



## imgg

Gimmethebag said:


> With a younger/hotter cast, I think Lala could stay 1-2 more seasons as the super-villain. I see Scheana mixing in well with that crowd because she’s 35 going onto 22... seeing her give “advice” to others as a mentor would be hilarious.
> 
> But Jax is 40, Brittany and Katie are one of the same and I have no use for Schwartzy if they don’t answer our questions - like what the hell was he doing at another resort after he blacked out?
> 
> I like Kristen but she’s getting up there in age and really has no plot line other than trying to stalk and sabotage someone else. We’ve seen that play out for how many seasons?


Sheana is like nails on a chalk board.  She is probably the most annoying with Lala coming in a close second with her vulgarity.  They should reshoot this with a whole new cast and restaurant.  This one should retire.


----------



## CeeJay

imgg said:


> Sheana is like nails on a chalk board.  She is probably the most annoying with Lala coming in a close second with her vulgarity.  They should reshoot this with a whole new cast and restaurant.  This one should retire.


Couldn't agree with you more although I have to say that to me, Sheana and Lala are neck-&-neck.  Sheana is SO pathetically all about herself, but then again, so it Lala.  What really infuriates me about Lala is her notion that she is "empowering" women .. really, like how .. giving BJ's and effing all the men to get material goods???  Honey, that is NOT the way to do that .. go out, get an education, get a good job and then get the goods yourself .. that way, if anything happens with the man, you still GOT the goods, they aren't/can't take them away (remember when Lala said that Rand took away some Gucci shoes - how pathetic).  Her time will come, and she will be replaced at some time; heck - Rand's first wife is what? .. a few years older than Lala?


----------



## CeeJay

Gimmethebag said:


> With a younger/hotter cast, I think Lala could stay 1-2 more seasons as the super-villain. I see Scheana mixing in well with that crowd because she’s 35 going onto 22... seeing her give “advice” to others as a mentor would be hilarious.
> 
> But Jax is 40, Brittany and Katie are one of the same and I have no use for Schwartzy if they don’t answer our questions - like what the hell was he doing at another resort after he blacked out?
> 
> I like Kristen but she’s getting up there in age and really has no plot line other than trying to stalk and sabotage someone else. We’ve seen that play out for how many seasons?


If I was LVP, I would jettison:

*Lala* - her screaming and finger-pointing with Billie IN THE RESTAURANT was as unprofessional as James; why didn't she get fired?  Isn't she getting "acting" (and yes - in quotes because it's not like the casting is in A+ movies) jobs based on her BJ's with Rand? - yeah, BUH-BYE.
*Scheana *- no redeeming qualities AT ALL, pathetic storylines .. BUH-BYE
*Kristin *- same as above, we are done with your scheming and pot-stirring ..BUH-BYE
*Katie* - gives her boss an ultimatum, when her behavior is oftentimes questionable?? - demote to 2nd string/less pay and limited screen time
Alas, I think Jax & Brittany will stay; LVP seems to have a soft spot for Jax (for some reason).  I think the same is for James; as much as she fired him, I think she views him in conjunction with his parents since they have known the family for some time.  Also, the Tom's will stay because she wants to continue to promote TomTom and Arianna would likely be there .. but maybe less screen time since she's been mouthing off about LVP and the Tom's.  Stassi and Beau .. yeah, I think they will remain; and I totally wouldn't doubt that they will be the next couple to get married and I wonder if Bravo would pay for their wedding (boy - would that ever piss off Jax and Brittany?!?!)!!!!


----------



## imgg

CeeJay said:


> Couldn't agree with you more although I have to say that to me, Sheana and Lala are neck-&-neck.  Sheana is SO pathetically all about herself, but then again, so it Lala.  What really infuriates me about Lala is her notion that she is "empowering" women .. really, like how .. giving BJ's and effing all the men to get material goods???  Honey, that is NOT the way to do that .. go out, get an education, get a good job and then get the goods yourself .. that way, if anything happens with the man, you still GOT the goods, they aren't/can't take them away (remember when Lala said that Rand took away some Gucci shoes - how pathetic).  Her time will come, and she will be replaced at some time; heck - Rand's first wife is what? .. a few years older than Lala?


Maybe its because I had the displeasure of being seated near Sheana's section at Villa Blanca several years ago.  Her voice made me cringe before I even saw who she was.  If it wasn't for that encounter, probably neck n neck between the two.


----------



## lulilu

I am writing off more and more Bravo shows -- they have become boring and stupid, yet also vulgar and disgusting with the things these people do and say, and their total lack of manners.

Lala -- actually Lauren -- is astonishingly vulgar and quite proud and self-satisfied with it.  If LVP doesn't get rid of her after she admitted she lied to her face and would do it again, I don't know what it would take to get fired.

Actually, they are all pretty much despicable.  Except Sandoval.  And Stassi (who is just boring).


----------



## limom

Just caught a tidbit of reunion 2, when James walked out of the set.
Are those people serious?
I think that they are all jealous of the relationship between Lisa and James.
 Can’t they just see that he was hurt by his parents divorce? It does not matter how old one is, imo.
 also James is financially helping his mom??? Kudos to him.
As Lisa loves her projects , I can totally see why she has a soft spot for James. 
The one married to Tom the model was especially vicious, girl come down. 
So Jax and his country girl did not manage to get a marriage spin off? 
Oh well, it is all the same after a while. How many wedding show can Bravo put On?
Enough already!


----------



## imgg

lulilu said:


> I am writing off more and more Bravo shows -- they have become boring and stupid, yet also vulgar and disgusting with the things these people do and say, and their total lack of manners.
> 
> Lala -- actually Lauren -- is astonishingly vulgar and quite proud and self-satisfied with it.  If LVP doesn't get rid of her after she admitted she lied to her face and would do it again, I don't know what it would take to get fired.
> 
> Actually, they are all pretty much despicable.  Except Sandoval.  And Stassi (who is just boring).


I feel the same way.  I have 7-8 episodes of Vanderpump and Beverley Hills housewives I just can't seem to bring myself to watch.  I cut off all the other Bravo shows a long time ago.  There is only so much screeching, yelling, arguing one can take.


----------



## CeeJay

imgg said:


> Maybe its because I had the displeasure of being seated near Sheana's section at Villa Blanca several years ago.  Her voice made me cringe before I even saw who she was.  If it wasn't for that encounter, probably neck n neck between the two.


Ah yes, she has a VERY annoying voice, but then again .. Katie's voice is annoying too!


----------



## CeeJay

imgg said:


> They just opened!  It will take a while to be profitable.  As an investor, you are paid when there is profit.  She should of just made them employees...they are not savvy enough in business to be investors.


No, it's been open for some time now, and they were just voted the #1 bar in all of LA.  I agree with you, while I think Sandoval is the better "business" person, the two of them are woefully dumb about the arrangement with LVP and Ken.  Notice I didn't say partnership, because they put in so little (about 5% maybe?) .. and as such, until they can go to 50%, then only one can say that it's a partnership.  As far as Investors, not sure that LVP and Ken have private investors (would likely be Private Equity limited partnership fund), but yes .. you only see $$$ when there is a profit.


----------



## imgg

CeeJay said:


> Ah yes, she has a VERY annoying voice, but then again .. Katie's voice is annoying too!


Katie was my waitress at Sur and she _was_ the sweetest, but that was several years ago.  I don't know what happened to her.


----------



## imgg

CeeJay said:


> No, it's been open for some time now, and they were just voted the #1 bar in all of LA.  I agree with you, while I think Sandoval is the better "business" person, the two of them are woefully dumb about the arrangement with LVP and Ken.  Notice I didn't say partnership, because they put in so little (about 5% maybe?) .. and as such, until they can go to 50%, then only one can say that it's a partnership.  As far as Investors, not sure that LVP and Ken have private investors (would likely be Private Equity limited partnership fund), but yes .. you only see $$$ when there is a profit.


Its been what a year?  That's not very long as far as investment terms to become profitable for a restaurant.  Considering its a LVP brand, I am sure it will be quicker than most.

The boys should think of their investment as a 401K Plan and not a ATM plan, but my guess the girls are gonna want to spend it.


----------



## CeeJay

imgg said:


> Katie was my waitress at Sur and she _was_ the sweetest, but that was several years ago.  I don't know what happened to her.


As someone else pointed out sometime ago, Katie was originally a 2nd-stringer on the show .. but after Stassi came back and tried to get into Katie's good graces, she really changed.  That and her engagement/wedding behavior with Schwartz, she became a 'mean girl' and now she's showing that a LOT!  I bet all of them were very different many years/seasons ago ..


----------



## TC1

I'm sure it's no coincidence they ALL managed to move into million dollar homes this last little while..after so many seasons of they can demand more $$, and security. IMO they're NOT worth it..they're all terrible wanna be actors. Especially Kristen, Lisa doesn't even like her..so WTF is she still doing on this cast


----------



## rockhollow

OMG, I wanted to throttle Kristen - shut that silly women up!
She was there to only attack anything James said - and attack with crappy rebuttals - I hope she did enough to really rile LVP and be sent off the show.


----------



## lulilu

I swear I read somewhere that Andy is a silent partner in TomTom.  Is that possible?


----------



## rockhollow

lulilu said:


> I swear I read somewhere that Andy is a silent partner in TomTom.  Is that possible?



That wouldn't really surprise me - LVP is one smart cookie and having a partnership with Andy would just add to her place with Bravo - we might end up seeing a show around TomTom - new staff and the two Toms.
And I bet Jax would be ballistic over this - his star is starting to fade.
They could even have James involved - DJing at TomTom.


----------



## imgg

rockhollow said:


> That wouldn't really surprise me - LVP is one smart cookie and having a partnership with Andy would just add to her place with Bravo - we might end up seeing a show around TomTom - new staff and the two Toms.
> And I bet Jax would be ballistic over this - his star is starting to fade.
> They could even have James involved - DJing at TomTom.


They need to retire Vanderpump Rules or move it to TomTom and have a few previous cast members but make it around new staff.  That would be more interesting.  No Sheana, Lala or Kristen please.


----------



## Nahreen

Catching up on the last episodes. Lala is really not a good singer.


----------



## bisbee

Lana is convinced that she is God’s gift to the world.  She is a nasty piece of work who thinks everyone else should tiptoe around her because her father passed away. 

She deserves sympathy, but nothing more.  And she needs to lay off the lip injections.

Katie has become totally nasty...she always had a streak of that and now it has taken over.  Kristen is without purpose, except to fight with James.


----------



## purseinsanity

bisbee said:


> Lana is convinced that she is God’s gift to the world.  She is a nasty piece of work who thinks everyone else should tiptoe around her because her father passed away.
> 
> She deserves sympathy, but nothing more.  And she needs to lay off the lip injections.
> 
> Katie has become totally nasty...she always had a streak of that and now it has taken over.  Kristen is without purpose, except to fight with James.


Couldn't agree more with everything you said!


----------



## Gal4Dior

Kristen was non existent in the reunion. She has no storyline. She just needs to be booted off the show.


----------



## CeeJay

Say what?!?! .. when I saw this I thought, "oh c'mon now DM, they got married LAST year" .. but, apparently Schwartz and Katie never signed their marriage contract?!?! .. WTF????  I'm calling BS as they are filming right now and I think that Katie just wants to be up-front-&-center once again .. 
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...kinis-ahead-Tom-Katies-Las-Vegas-wedding.html


----------



## rockhollow

And I bet it won't be until the end of next season we'll see this re-wedding. As the article says, it will give Katie and Swartz a storyline - as if it wasn't painful enough see these two get married once, we'll going to have to see 'part 2'.
Katie enjoyed to role of Brideszilla so she won't mind doing it again.


----------



## limom

So much fakeroo.
So we watch one wedding and now another one is coming?
No thanks. 
Are the wedding shows that popular?


----------



## pjhm

limom said:


> So much fakeroo.
> So we watch one wedding and now another one is coming?
> No thanks.
> Are the wedding shows that popular?


I’m with you, can’t bear to watch another Katie wedding, will skip that episode.


----------



## CeeJay

rockhollow said:


> And I bet it won't be until the end of next season we'll see this re-wedding. As the article says, it will give Katie and Swartz a storyline - as if it wasn't painful enough see these two get married once, we'll going to have to see 'part 2'.
> Katie enjoyed to role of Brideszilla so she won't mind doing it again.


UGGH .. honestly, I would love to see Katie's 'part' diminished BIG-TIME!  She has become so shrill and just nasty; they really should demote her and get rid of Lala and Kristen!  Maybe I'll tweet something to LVP - HA!!!


----------



## rockhollow

For me, I'd be happy with an entire cast change - I feel I've just seen all there is from the Vanderpump Rules crowd.
I would much rather see a whole new show centred around the Vegas restaurant.
The first couple of seasons of any reality show is really the best


----------



## CeeJay

rockhollow said:


> For me, I'd be happy with an entire cast change - I feel I've just seen all there is from the Vanderpump Rules crowd.
> I would much rather see a whole new show centred around the Vegas restaurant.
> The first couple of seasons of any reality show is really the best


I wouldn't mind if they focused more on TomTom .. BUT, only the guys - leave out Ariana and for sure Katie!   Yeah, the rest of the crew .. see 'ya, buh-bye!


----------



## Gimmethebag

The cast and their manufactured storylines are getting boring. I'm guessing Tom and Katie never turned in the paperwork knowing that Vanderpump Garden would open in Vegas... leading to more promotion of one of Lisa's restaurants. I won't be surprised if they segue into a Las Vegas spin-off from their wedding reception, just like how they launched Vanderpump Rules off RHOBH. 

But hard pass on another Katie wedding. And hard pass on a Jax and Brittany wedding. No one believes he changed, that she changed him, or that their relationship is anything but a dumpster fire. 

New cast! New cast!


----------



## imgg

Maybe I am in the minority but I like Stassi.  The rest can go, especially Sheanna, Kristen, Lala, Jax& Britney.  Less of Katie & Tom same with Tom & Arianna.   More Lisa.


----------



## hellosunshine

Congrats to Stassi on her engagement!


----------



## TC1

They got engaged in July 
New season starts tomorrow, I'm sure we'll see all the details.


----------



## Megs

I oddly love this show, looking forward to it tomorrow!


----------



## Prufrock613

Megs said:


> I oddly love this show, looking forward to it tomorrow!


Sadly , I am, too.  I just want to see LVP again!
I also really like Beau...hope he hasn’t had any Stassi Kool Aid


----------



## Prufrock613

Just saw this on IG...(Scheana)


----------



## purseinsanity

Haven't started the new season but I'm really over Sheana.  Talk about thirsty.


----------



## CeeJay

The new season started .. and have I watched any of the new episodes?!? .. NOPE!  Just not as enthused to watch it; I love LVP but the others are just getting on my nerves!


----------



## jmaemonte

I’m not liking any of the new people so far.


----------



## rockhollow

I've had to watch the episodes a few times to see most of them without falling asleep.
Lisa is looking good, she toned down her make-up and hair and it looks good on her.
I don't think Ken was in the into photo is he? But then there are so many people in it that  I  don't know, it's hard to tell.

I'm surprised so many of the ladies aren't even working at Sur anymore.
Don't really fit in with 'Vanderpump Rules' as Lisa doesn't employ them anymore.

I would have almost liked a whole new show and new players to get to know, instead of trying to bring on new staff. It's confusing, both the new guys look similar, so I'm never sure who's who.

And it must piss off Jax that he seems to be one of the few that have to work full time.
I think some of his problem with Tom is jealousy over TomTom. At one time he was Lisa's pet, but lost that spot.

Adrianna seems a bit aggressive with her apology to Lisa, not the way to win your way back into her good graces. Again, she seems to be trying to be Lisa's equal, and that never goes over well.

And don't get me started on Lala, who now thinks she's the grand dame of the group, overseeing everyone and their relationships. If I was James, I would have just got up and left, the way she was acting like his mother not a friend.


----------



## jmaemonte

Yes. LaLa is insufferable!  I nearly threw up when she said she “manages a household” and “satisfies” her man when she was criticizing Carter for living off of Kirstin.  The nerve of that girl!


----------



## pjhm

rockhollow said:


> I've had to watch the episodes a few times to see most of them without falling asleep.
> Lisa is looking good, she toned down her make-up and hair and it looks good on her.
> I don't think Ken was in the into photo is he? But then there are so many people in it that  I  don't know, it's hard to tell.
> 
> I'm surprised so many of the ladies aren't even working at Sur anymore.
> Don't really fit in with 'Vanderpump Rules' as Lisa doesn't employ them anymore.
> 
> I would have almost liked a whole new show and new players to get to know, instead of trying to bring on new staff. It's confusing, both the new guys look similar, so I'm never sure who's who.
> 
> And it must piss off Jax that he seems to be one of the few that have to work full time.
> I think some of his problem with Tom is jealousy over TomTom. At one time he was Lisa's pet, but lost that spot.
> 
> Adrianna seems a bit aggressive with her apology to Lisa, not the way to win your way back into her good graces. Again, she seems to be trying to be Lisa's equal, and that never goes over well.
> 
> And don't get me started on Lala, who now thinks she's the grand dame of the group, overseeing everyone and their relationships. If I was James, I would have just got up and left, the way she was acting like his mother not a friend.


Funny, I fell asleep watching it too! Perhaps there’s too many pathetic characters to keep one’s attention.
One thing I did catch was that Scheana, no matter how beautiful she is, turns men off, attitude and personality count.


----------



## rockhollow

pjhm said:


> Funny, I fell asleep watching it too! Perhaps there’s too many pathetic characters to keep one’s attention.
> One thing I did catch was that Scheana, no matter how beautiful she is, turns men off, attitude and personality count.



I so agree about Scheana - she really is beautiful and has a banging body, but just always comes off as so desperate, it turns men off. I don't know why she keeps wasting her time on all those loser boys from the restaurants. She needs to find a man of means that wants some nice arm candy.
None of those girls from the show are really her friends, they have shown that they can and will turn on her at the drop of a dime.


----------



## imgg

Maybe its me, but I don't find Scheana attractive in any way.  She has so many fillers in her face, it looks distorted. Her personality seeps from the inside out and not in a good way.  She's actually a bit scary looking now,  when I saw her in person around 2012 she was just a plain girl with an irritating voice.

This cast is over, it's clear.  The scenes are so awkward and forced now.


----------



## Pinkalicious

I don't feel like rooting for anyone anymore either, except maybe Stassi and Beau? I have watched this show since Season 1 and was always so invested in it. The new people are pretty boring. If I wanted to watch a show with new people I think they should have just made a new show and brought us in that way. The "new girl" tactics Scheana is putting that new girl through just because she is dating Max is pretty stupid considering she hated that Stassi did that to her. Immature. 

I don't understand the Kristen stuff. Why is she always crying? Lol it's just all so weird. I'm not into Tom Schwartz and don't think he deserved to open up a bar with LVP and Sandoval. What has he even done to deserve that, besides being fired from Pump (or was it Sur?) for not being able to bartend. Not a fan of Katie either. Lala is okay, but she's just too holier than thou, and she has no reason to be. Really didn't like her last season so we'll see.


----------



## purseinsanity

jmaemonte said:


> Yes. LaLa is insufferable!  I nearly threw up when she said she “manages a household” and “satisfies” her man when she was criticizing Carter for living off of Kirstin.  The nerve of that girl!


ITA.  Pot, meet kettle.


----------



## purseinsanity

imgg said:


> Maybe its me, but I don't find Scheana attractive in any way.  She has so many fillers in her face, it looks distorted. Her personality seeps from the inside out and not in a good way.  She's actually a bit scary looking now,  when I saw her in person around 2012 she was just a plain girl with an irritating voice.
> 
> This cast is over, it's clear.  The scenes are so awkward and forced now.



I agree.  Her face is too fake looking for my idea of beautiful.  Her voice is annoying and her personality isn't any better.  She constantly throws herself at every new guy that walks in.  She makes herself look and sound utterly desperate.  From what we've heard, she's easy to hook up with without having to put in much effort.


----------



## purseinsanity

Pinkalicious said:


> I don't feel like rooting for anyone anymore either, except maybe Stassi and Beau? I have watched this show since Season 1 and was always so invested in it. The new people are pretty boring. If I wanted to watch a show with new people I think they should have just made a new show and brought us in that way. The "new girl" tactics Scheana is putting that new girl through just because she is dating Max is pretty stupid considering she hated that Stassi did that to her. Immature.
> 
> I don't understand the Kristen stuff. Why is she always crying? Lol it's just all so weird. I'm not into Tom Schwartz and don't think he deserved to open up a bar with LVP and Sandoval. What has he even done to deserve that, besides being fired from Pump (or was it Sur?) for not being able to bartend. Not a fan of Katie either. Lala is okay, but she's just too holier than thou, and she has no reason to be. Really didn't like her last season so we'll see.


I actually like Stassi and Beau.  She was brought down a couple notches and it seems like she's actually matured and learned from it.  Katie is a mean girl with double standards.  Lala is basically nothing but a high class hooker IMO, and has no right to be preaching to others.  Her behavior in the past has been absolutely atrocious, and suddenly she's Mother Teresa.  Scheana I've already complained about LOL.  I don't understand why Kristen is even on this show, and I'm over her and whatshisface's story line and her stupidity.  Either stop being used, or continue to allow it.  Decide and move on already.  Raquel brings absolutely nothing to the show.  I don't really understand why everyone is fighting over Max like he's some great prize.  I'm kind of just tired of the whole cast, old and new.  Bravo needs to come up with some new shows.  Between this and all the Real Housewives imploding, it's uninteresting.


----------



## TC1

Showing all these expensive houses they've bought this year is totally contrary to the theme of how the show started. It was all these "struggling" servers, trying to make a living in crappy apartments, with Lisa giving them the odd tidbit of advice. 
Now they're all overpaid "reality stars" Does Katie work? Kristen and Arianna have business based on exposure from the show. Jax and Britany had their own show....but we're led to believe they both JUST work at SUR? 
I dunno....it's kind of like throwing it all in our faces this year...and I don't care for it.


----------



## CeeJay

TC1 said:


> Showing all these expensive houses they've bought this year is totally contrary to the theme of how the show started. It was all these "struggling" servers, trying to make a living in crappy apartments, with Lisa giving them the odd tidbit of advice.
> Now they're all overpaid "reality stars" Does Katie work? Kristen and Arianna have business based on exposure from the show. Jax and Britany had their own show....but we're led to believe they both JUST work at SUR?
> I dunno....it's kind of like throwing it all in our faces this year...and I don't care for it.


My understanding is that none of them work at SUR anymore with the exception of Jax.  Of course, Sandoval and Schwartz are at TomTom (_which I drove past yesterday when in WeHo .. nice exterior_)! .. but, bottom line .. those girls have to be working somewhere because it sure isn't cheap out here!!!  They all bought homes in Valley Village (right next to Studio City), so they are in the Valley (_cheaper housing than West Hollywood where they were before_)!


----------



## rockhollow

CeeJay said:


> My understanding is that none of them work at SUR anymore with the exception of Jax.  Of course, Sandoval and Schwartz are at TomTom (_which I drove past yesterday when in WeHo .. nice exterior_)! .. but, bottom line .. those girls have to be working somewhere because it sure isn't cheap out here!!!  They all bought homes in Valley Village (right next to Studio City), so they are in the Valley (_cheaper housing than West Hollywood where they were before_)!



Are the girls just living on their funds from the show? That's doesn't sound like a good long term plan, as I can't see their lives being interesting enough and not really related to the show - which is about the businesses of LVP.
And lets face it, it's one thing to be a wild, young groups of friends in their 20's going into their adult life.
They're getting a bit old for that role.

I just saw an article about LVP big new expansion of TomTom's - an outdoor area, similarly done to the garden place in Vegas.
Lisa's a smart business women (and Ken as well). I bet it cost big coins to create another place. TomTom's must be very popular.
She's cashing in big on how popular this show made her new ventures.


----------



## CeeJay

rockhollow said:


> Are the girls just living on their funds from the show? That's doesn't sound like a good long term plan, as I can't see their lives being interesting enough and not really related to the show - which is about the businesses of LVP.
> And lets face it, it's one thing to be a wild, young groups of friends in their 20's going into their adult life.
> They're getting a bit old for that role.
> 
> I just saw an article about LVP big new expansion of TomTom's - an outdoor area, similarly done to the garden place in Vegas.
> Lisa's a smart business women (and Ken as well). I bet it cost big coins to create another place. TomTom's must be very popular.
> She's cashing in big on how popular this show made her new ventures.


TomTom is literally a few doors down from PUMP and down the side street is SUR .. so they are all pretty close!  As far as expansion, yeah .. it's small, but not so sure about expanding in the back as it's a pretty small size of Real Estate there! 

Funny, but before Vanderpump  Rules came back on air, a friend of mine (whose friend) writes about the Reality TV shows and had already seen clips of VDP Rules.  Her take was "it's old" .. meaning that the story lines were repetitive and more importantly, that the cast needed to be changed.  Her big reason was that .. "_to see now 30-year olds and more still acting like a bunch of a-holes, drunks and mean-girl antics is not a pretty sight anymore; you understand it when folks are in their 20's and trying to make something of themselves, but now it's kind of creepy_".  Have to kind of agree with her assessment; it would have likely been better to just concentrate on TomTom and a new cast.


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

Arianna and Sandoval really changed this season. I think they let the fact that he’s part owner of a bar and owns a house let them change them. Especially Sandoval, seems like he’s angry that everyone is getting the things he wants in life, but doesnt have, (like a book and a marriage). Their personalities have become a turn off.


----------



## TC1

PradaforRada said:


> Arianna and Sandoval really changed this season. I think they let the fact that he’s part owner of a bar and owns a house let them change them. Especially Sandoval, seems like he’s angry that everyone is getting the things he wants in life, but doesnt have, (like a book and a marriage). Their personalities have become a turn off.


Agreed. Ariana wants to come back to SUR to work because she's bored? Pulhease girl, go decorate that house so your guests don't need a lawn chair if you're so bored.


----------



## imgg

PradaforRada said:


> Arianna and Sandoval really changed this season. I think they let the fact that he’s part owner of a bar and owns a house let them change them. Especially Sandoval, seems like he’s angry that everyone is getting the things he wants in life, but doesnt have, (like a book and a marriage). Their personalities have become a turn off.


and Tom please stop referring yourself as owner.  You are an investor.  Lisa owns 90%,she is the owner. The egos on these two!


----------



## CeeJay

imgg said:


> and Tom please stop referring yourself as owner.  You are an investor.  Lisa owns 90%,she is the owner. The egos on these two!


Oh, I would LOVE TO SEE LVP bring Sandoval down to Earth with that snippet .. "*Owner? .. not quite Tom*"!!!


----------



## imgg

CeeJay said:


> Oh, I would LOVE TO SEE LVP bring Sandoval down to Earth with that snippet .. "*Owner? .. not quite Tom*"!!!


Lisa is allowing it for now to help motivate him to run day-to-day, but essentially he is just an employee w a small equity share.  
 That’s what happens when insecure people get power, they go on a power trip. Hopefully Lisa won’t take Adriana back, she is just as bad.


----------



## CeeJay

So, finally watched 1 show .. the 2nd part of Brittany & Jax's celebration in Miami and about 1/2 through (_especially after the various antics with Kristen and the rest of them_), I just thought .. "_are you kidding me???_"  They are all getting too old to be doing this crap; honestly, I would have been so embarrassed!  Gosh, at that age, I had created my own Management Consulting Company and was out working my butt off to build business, etc.  Of course I went out every once in a while, but never would I get myself into a situation that these folks do .. then again, I suppose they do it for the camera.  Frankly, I was *BORED *.. it's so not interesting anymore and they really need to get rid of Katie (_major mean girl_), Kristen (_should have happened AGES ago_) and  Scheana (_irritating beyond belief_).  That whole skit with the guys and "playing" these old folks roles? .. really?  What was that supposed to be? .. showing their acting chops?  *PATHETIC*!


----------



## TC1

The budget for this show must be pretty high. Hotels, film crews in clubs, booze cruises, hair and make up team on call to transform these fools into seniors....


----------



## chowlover2

I think I am over VR. These people are pushing 40. Brittany and her cornpone accent are driving me crazy this season. I hope Jax cheats the first month they are married.
 New hires are boring and the Toms acting as if they own Tom Tom blow my mind. Aren't they  5% investors? How much are they pulling in if their 2 wives don't work? 

Thank heavens I still have Summer House!


----------



## imgg

CeeJay said:


> So, finally watched 1 show .. the 2nd part of Brittany & Jax's celebration in Miami and about 1/2 through (_especially after the various antics with Kristen and the rest of them_), I just thought .. "_are you kidding me???_"  They are all getting too old to be doing this crap; honestly, I would have been so embarrassed!  Gosh, at that age, I had created my own Management Consulting Company and was out working my butt off to build business, etc.  Of course I went out every once in a while, but never would I get myself into a situation that these folks do .. then again, I suppose they do it for the camera.  Frankly, I was *BORED *.. it's so not interesting anymore and they really need to get rid of Katie (_major mean girl_), Kristen (_should have happened AGES ago_) and  Scheana (_irritating beyond belief_).  That whole skit with the guys and "playing" these old folks roles? .. really?  What was that supposed to be? .. showing their acting chops?  *PATHETIC*!


They need a recast badly.


----------



## Prufrock613

imgg said:


> They need a recast badly.


ITA- 3/4 of them don’t work there.  Scheena (sp?) and...Bueller....Bueller?
Scheena needs several seats.  Maybe this is her casting (chance)  for horrible acting soap operas?  I can’t explain her behavior as anything else.
If anything she could be the poster woman of who men DON’T want to date.


----------



## CeeJay

I  don't know if it's just me, but all the "Housewives" and other Bravo shows as of late have become such MAJOR snore fests; I'm tired of the scripted drama, the screaming, the stupid antics, etc. - the only ones that I like are the Million Dollar Listings, but *still* waiting on the one for LA!!!


----------



## CeeJay

chowlover2 said:


> I think I am over VR. These people are pushing 40. Brittany and her cornpone accent are driving me crazy this season. I hope Jax cheats the first month they are married.
> New hires are boring and the Toms acting as if they own Tom Tom blow my mind. Aren't they  5% investors? How much are they pulling in if their 2 wives don't work?
> 
> Thank heavens I still have Summer House!


I'm not even sure if they are 5% investors; didn't they each put in $50k but in the end, Lisa had to cover it?  

Right now, TomTom is doing very well .. BUT, you better believe that if things go south, Lisa would be all over them in a heartbeat!  I still can't believe that a bunch of them aren't working at SUR anymore; they must be making money off of their "reality" TV persona's now .. that's all I can think.


----------



## Megs

I wonder how many instagram ad deals they're getting and what kind of price they're being paid. They won't be bringing in the luxury sphere, think those diet teas and some other random stuff. 

I used to like this show - so either I am getting older and don't have time for it, or they are, or both. Ha.


----------



## Prufrock613

CeeJay said:


> I'm not even sure if they are 5% investors; didn't they each put in $50k but in the end, Lisa had to cover it?
> 
> Right now, TomTom is doing very well .. BUT, you better believe that if things go south, Lisa would be all over them in a heartbeat!  I still can't believe that a bunch of them aren't working at SUR anymore; they must be making money off of their "reality" TV persona's now .. that's all I can think.


I need to know how Tom 2 had 50k?  Wasn’t he just lounging around in his muu-muu?  He has never had a ‘career’ except for some random modeling jobs.


----------



## imgg

Prufrock613 said:


> I need to know how Tom 2 had 50k?  Wasn’t he just lounging around in his muu-muu?  He has never had a ‘career’ except for some random modeling jobs.


Probably from payment for filming Vanderpump Rules and maybe promotional appearances?


----------



## imgg

CeeJay said:


> I  don't know if it's just me, but all the "Housewives" and other Bravo shows as of late have become such MAJOR snore fests; I'm tired of the scripted drama, the screaming, the stupid antics, etc. - the only ones that I like are the Million Dollar Listings, but *still* waiting on the one for LA!!!


I wrote off the housewives shows except Dallas, skipped VP rules last year, missed LVP so watching it again for now.  They are so scripted.  It's the screaming at each other I can't take.  Who wants to watch that?


----------



## CeeJay

Megs said:


> I wonder how many instagram ad deals they're getting and what kind of price they're being paid. They won't be bringing in the luxury sphere, think those diet teas and some other random stuff.
> 
> I used to like this show - so either I am getting older and don't have time for it, or they are, or both. Ha.


Exactly!! .. and while I'm a heck of a lot older than the folks on this show, I could relate to some of their stupid antics in the "YOUNGER" years, now it's just looking pathetic!  I have seen Tom & Ariana on various commercials promoting other Bravo shows, I think???  But, not sure how much that pays .. and just knowing full-well how much it costs to live out here (even in the Valley), I cannot imagine any of those gals NOT working!!!


----------



## chowlover2

imgg said:


> Probably from payment for filming Vanderpump Rules and maybe promotional appearances?


And how Sandoval went out and bought that motorcycle and sidecar. And a home, and Adriana is not working. Makes no sense. And they aren't even bartending at Tom Tom.


----------



## imgg

chowlover2 said:


> And how Sandoval went out and bought that motorcycle and sidecar. And a home, and Adriana is not working. Makes no sense. And they aren't even bartending at Tom Tom.


A quick google search it appears they make $15k to $25k per episode so between the two that’s a decent amount, plus small equity share in TomTom , promotions etc that’s enough for a down payment on a house.  They are young and think the money will last forever so hopefully they are saving.


----------



## CeeJay

imgg said:


> A quick google search it appears they make $15k to $25k per episode so between the two that’s a decent amount, plus small equity share in TomTom , promotions etc that’s enough for a down payment on a house.  They are young and think the money will last forever so hopefully they are saving.


So, how many episodes in 1 season?  I checked, and it's an average of 24 .. so yeah, that's $360k to $600k .. nice change.  They were smart in buying in Valley Village because it's a LOT less expensive than in town (and let me tell you .. West Hollywood where they used to live/rent .. IS NOT CHEAP)!!!  

I do hope they are saving though because there are so many other things to think about .. Property Taxes (at an all-time high here and going up), the Utilities (LADWP) are RIDICULOUSLY expensive and then add to that all the other expenses that one doesn't initially think about .. it adds up quickly!  I had thought that Ariana at one point had written a Bartender/Drinks book? .. and for that matter, didn't Sandoval?  Given that filming is only for a specific period of time, that leaves them with a lot more time to do other stuff, so it is possible that they are off doing other "promotional" stuff .. but I can't see Katie or Kristin doing a lot?!?!?!


----------



## imgg

I watched Vault on Epix and LaLa had a bit part.  Her fiancé is working overtime for her.  The movie was bad, don't recommend it.....


----------



## rockhollow

I agree with others here, these Bravo shows are losing their shine, and if it wasn't for the chat, I would move on - but I love the comments and enjoy bashing them some here.

The whole 2 part bachelor/ bachelorette party in Florida was just too much. They've getting way to old for such outlandish behaviour in public.
Bravo is really splashing out for this show - will we being seeing the wedding on VR or will it be a special?

The girls fighting among themselves about their friendship is just getting way to old!!


----------



## Prufrock613

[QUOTE="rockhollow, post: 33607996, member: 132663"*]I agree with others here, these Bravo shows are losing their shine, and if it wasn't for the chat, I would move on - but I love the comments and enjoy bashing them some here.*[/QUOTE]
Yes!  I find it so much fun to laugh with others over this (sometime much needed silliness) with these shows.
Sorry I somehow messed up the quote.


----------



## rockhollow

just watched the latest episode for pride day.

So Adrianna has announced that she's bi-sexual. I wonder how Tom feels about that?
I guess LVP helping her with her depression is her storyline this year. 
Not a kind thought, but I guess this gives Lisa a chance to discuss her depression and the poor way she felt she  was treated on Housewives.

I feel like they are working hard to create interactions between Lisa and the other cast.
I didn't really understand why the girls all came to Lisa's house to make that posters, expect for a filming opportunity - it seemed very 'high schoolish' to me, making posters like that.

They (production) are sure not giving Sheena(sp?) a very good spin this season. All her scenes show her in a poor light.


----------



## CeeJay

rockhollow said:


> They (production) are sure not giving Sheena(sp?) a very good spin this season. All her scenes show her in a poor light.


Honestly, I think Scheana does that ALL BY HERSELF .. she needs NO help there!


----------



## Prufrock613

rockhollow said:


> just watched the latest episode for pride day.
> So Adrianna has announced that she's bi-sexual. I wonder how Tom feels about that?


Tom drove LaLa and Adriana around (in his car!) while they did their ‘business’ in the back seat!  It was discussed in an episode, last season


----------



## Prufrock613

CeeJay said:


> Honestly, I think Scheana does that ALL BY HERSELF .. she needs NO help there!


I don’t use these word(s) lightly- but, insufferable and insecure.  Her picture must be By the definition(s) in the picture dictionary!


----------



## rockhollow

Yes, I agree that Scheana gives them many good opportunities to show her in a poor light.
But they do love to show flashbacks of so many of her lies.
Like at lot of the women on this show, she's almost past her "sell by date" and getting desperate.
Did we know before this episode that she was making and freezing eggs? 
That will be another thing to frighten off a any potential partners - Scheana coming at them, clutching her cryo-tank with her frozen eggs.

Jax, again was the cranky guy, having to work, while almost everyone was off playing at pride parade.
Snapping that he doesn't do set-up - too good for that I guess.
Then blatantly drinking behind the bar.
And then was he pouring liquor over his hand when I had a cut or something?
He was acting like a child, but what's new there?


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

What are everyones thoughts on the latest episode? Honestly getting really tired of Tom and Arianna, they seem to be bitter and always finding problems with other people. Maybe they should instead focus on themselves and finally furnishing that home.


----------



## imgg

PradaforRada said:


> What are everyones thoughts on the latest episode? Honestly getting really tired of Tom and Arianna, they seem to be bitter and always finding problems with other people. Maybe they should instead focus on themselves and finally furnishing that home.


I had to FF through 80% of the episode.  Anything with Arianna/Tom these days I can't stomach to watch.


----------



## pjhm

imgg said:


> I had to FF through 80% of the episode.  Anything with Arianna/Tom these days I can't stomach to watch.


They are very self-righteous, finding fault in everyone else instead of appreciating life. Two sad human beings.


----------



## luckylove

pjhm said:


> They are very self-righteous, finding fault in everyone else instead of appreciating life. Two sad human beings.



yep, I agree! I wish they would snap out of it...


----------



## purseinsanity

Prufrock613 said:


> Tom drove LaLa and Adriana around (in his car!) while they did their ‘business’ in the back seat!  It was discussed in an episode, last season


My thoughts exactly.  If you're letting another woman have her way with you in the back seat, I think we heard the message loud and clear.  Not sure why she has to "declare" it now.  Gives her a story line I guess.  "Hey everyone, I'm bi and depressed!"


----------



## purseinsanity

pjhm said:


> *They are very self-righteous*, finding fault in everyone else instead of appreciating life. Two sad human beings.


God are they ever.  Perfect for each other.


----------



## chowlover2

No wonder Lisa didn’t do another season of RHoBH. I had no idea her Mother died. Losing her and her brother in one year is about as bad as things can get.


----------



## rockhollow

I'm also not crazy about Tom and Adriana this season either., but really they're no worst that all the couples this year.
But if my partner was uninvited to the wedding, I sure wouldn't be attending either - but I'm not sure if this will happen with Adriana.
Jax and Brit wasted no time and asking Lala's guy to step in and take Tom's place. I wonder if we're going to get to see more Randall this season? 
All the cast seems to evaluated Lala's position now that she's with Randall, and him right up there too.

And poor Lisa, losing your mom is a hard one. i just lost my mom before christmas  and it's very hard.


----------



## jmaemonte

This show has really gone downhill for me (almost unwatchable). Recently, it’s just become background noise.  Honestly, they are all pathetic!


----------



## purseinsanity

jmaemonte said:


> This show has really gone downhill for me (almost unwatchable). Recently, it’s just become background noise.  Honestly, they are all pathetic!


Me too.  It's no longer enjoyable.  I record it, but usually forget about it until I go through my play list.


----------



## Gimmethebag

Just caught up. I used to never miss an airing so I could comment during, but that just shows how I feel about VPR these days.

I don’t know how anyone doesn’t think Brittany and Jax are total trash. Like, why would anyone want to be associated with them? You’ll smell like beer cheese and garbage.

Lala is also the worst. She trash talks Ariana and then is upset that Ariana doesn’t tell her about her depression or reach out?

They should really transition out the old cast, minus the Toms (as “bosses” lol of Tom Tom), Scheana, and Peter (as the manager of Sur).

I don’t care to see Jax and Brittany’s messed up relationship that will bore us to death with a future cheating scandal, Stassi’s lame ranch references and her hanger-on fiancé, Lala’s lack of backbone, Katie bullying Kristen, etc.

As cast mates, they aren’t growing and it’s becoming booorrrrrrring. Keep some of the newbies, add fresh ones, and get the show back on track.


----------



## jmaemonte

Gimmethebag said:


> Just caught up. I used to never miss an airing so I could comment during, but that just shows how I feel about VPR these days.
> 
> I don’t know how anyone doesn’t think Brittany and Jax are total trash. Like, why would anyone want to be associated with them? You’ll smell like beer cheese and garbage.
> 
> Lala is also the worst. She trash talks Ariana and then is upset that Ariana doesn’t y’all to her about her depression or reach out?
> 
> They should really transition out the old cast, minus the Toms (as “bosses” lol of Tom Tom), Scheana, and Peter (as the manager of Sur).
> 
> I don’t care to see Jax and Brittany’s messed up relationship that will bore us to death with a future cheating scandal, Stassi’s lame ranch references and her hanger-on fiancé, Lala’s lack of backbone, Katie bullying Kristen, etc.
> 
> As cast mates, they aren’t growing and it’s becoming booorrrrrrring. Keep some of the newbies, add fresh ones, and get the show back on track.



nailed it


----------



## Gimmethebag

I realize my post sounds angry, but that’s how I felt turning off the TV tonight. 

There’s good drama and good villains but honestly Jax, Brittany, Stassi, Beau, Lala, definitely Rand, Katie, Max and Brett leave you wanting to take a shower. 

The previews for next week make me sad for Raquel too.


----------



## chowlover2

Gimmethebag said:


> I realize my post sounds angry, but that’s how I felt turning off the TV tonight.
> 
> There’s good drama and good villains but honestly Jax, Brittany, Stassi, Beau, Lala, definitely Rand, Katie, Max and Brett leave you wanting to take a shower.
> 
> The previews for next week make me sad for Raquel too.


Especially Jax & Brittany! They both look they need to be sanitized in bleach. I feel that way after I watch them.


----------



## imgg

Gimmethebag said:


> Just caught up. I used to never miss an airing so I could comment during, but that just shows how I feel about VPR these days.
> 
> I don’t know how anyone doesn’t think Brittany and Jax are total trash. Like, why would anyone want to be associated with them? You’ll smell like beer cheese and garbage.
> 
> Lala is also the worst. She trash talks Ariana and then is upset that Ariana doesn’t tell her about her depression or reach out?
> 
> They should really transition out the old cast, minus the Toms (as “bosses” lol of Tom Tom), Scheana, and Peter (as the manager of Sur).
> 
> I don’t care to see Jax and Brittany’s messed up relationship that will bore us to death with a future cheating scandal, Stassi’s lame ranch references and her hanger-on fiancé, Lala’s lack of backbone, Katie bullying Kristen, etc.
> 
> As cast mates, they aren’t growing and it’s becoming booorrrrrrring. Keep some of the newbies, add fresh ones, and get the show back on track.


Sorry, Scheana as manager...….?  
She has the maturity of a 14 year old.  Otherwise I agree with most of your assessment!


----------



## Gimmethebag

imgg said:


> Sorry, Scheana as manager...….?
> She has the maturity of a 14 year old.  Otherwise I agree with most of your assessment!



Oh, I was saying that the Toms and Peter have managed/mentor type roles like Lisa. 

Scheana stays on as an OG who I think would still fit with a younger cast. 

I think Kristen is reality TV gold but I don’t know how she would fit in other than a crazy friend that frequents Tom Tom lol. 

I know Stassi’s wedding is in the works for next season but I have very little interest in seeing Stassi play Bridezilla. It will be the same as Katie’s wedding and now Brittany’s. Boring!


----------



## imgg

Gimmethebag said:


> Oh, I was saying that the Toms and Peter have managed/mentor type roles like Lisa.
> 
> Scheana stays on as an OG who I think would still fit with a younger cast.
> 
> I think Kristen is reality TV gold but I don’t know how she would fit in other than a crazy friend that frequents Tom Tom lol.
> 
> I know Stassi’s wedding is in the works for next season but I have very little interest in seeing Stassi play Bridezilla. It will be the same as Katie’s wedding and now Brittany’s. Boring!


Sorry, I misunderstood.  Regardless imo Shaenna needs to go too.  She is unwatchable.  Talking about Bridezilla.....

I only like Stassi and Lisa V.  But, there is not enough of those two to keep my interest for much longer


----------



## TC1

I love the edit Scheena is getting this season. Shows her for the clingy desperate wanna be she truly is.


----------



## Gimmethebag

TC1 said:


> I love the edit Scheena is getting this season. Shows her for the clingy desperate wanna be she truly is.



Yeah, I love Scheana. She's not someone I would want to be friends with in RL, but she's fun to watch. More so, because she's not heavily guarding her "brand" as the more fake cast members like Stassi (ranch, murder, boring pop culture references), Katie (happily married but like not), and Brittany (tries to put on airs that she's a sweet Southern girl when she's anything but... well, I'll give her Southern). 

Scheana SO wants to be a Kardashian. She prioritizes all the wrong things: hotness, fame, and money. And then she's not self-aware enough to guard herself on camera so we get some of the funniest scenes this season. Scheana is unintentional, spontaneously funny in her clingy, immature, and desperate ways. 

Sandoval is the same way. He wants to present himself one way but also can't help being his true self. And it's funny. Like when he told Schwartz he will pre-tie the bow-ties. 

I loved Stassi in the earlier seasons when she was Lisa's worst Sur employee but now she's playing a character she thinks is interesting, and it's the same old, same old with rehearsed one-liners. And I don't see the point in Beau getting screen time other than when questioned Jax about their first dance song being "You're Still the One." +1 for Beau on that one.


----------



## purseinsanity

Gimmethebag said:


> Just caught up. I used to never miss an airing so I could comment during, but that just shows how I feel about VPR these days.
> 
> I don’t know how anyone doesn’t think Brittany and Jax are total trash. Like, why would anyone want to be associated with them? You’ll smell like beer cheese and garbage.
> 
> Lala is also the worst. She trash talks Ariana and then is upset that Ariana doesn’t tell her about her depression or reach out?
> 
> They should really transition out the old cast, minus the Toms (as “bosses” lol of Tom Tom), Scheana, and Peter (as the manager of Sur).
> 
> I don’t care to see Jax and Brittany’s messed up relationship that will bore us to death with a future cheating scandal, Stassi’s lame ranch references and her hanger-on fiancé, Lala’s lack of backbone, Katie bullying Kristen, etc.
> 
> As cast mates, they aren’t growing and it’s becoming booorrrrrrring. Keep some of the newbies, add fresh ones, and get the show back on track.


ITA.  Except honestly, I could do without Scheana too!


----------



## anabanana745

Ariana is such an attention seeker. People who are actually suicidal don’t usually talk about it in every single conversation. I really hope this isn’t a storyline from the producers as that would be very insensitive to people truly suffering with such severe depression. The bisexual story line is even worse.


----------



## bisbee

anabanana745 said:


> Ariana is such an attention seeker. People who are actually suicidal don’t usually talk about it in every single conversation. I really hope this isn’t a storyline from the producers as that would be very insensitive to people truly suffering with such severe depression. The bisexual story line is even worse.


I agree...she (and Tom) are getting on my last nerve.  That scene where she was talking about wanting to leave her life...did not ring true to me at all.  Who would say that with the cameras running?  I think it is an act, which is really disgraceful.


----------



## imgg

anabanana745 said:


> Ariana is such an attention seeker. People who are actually suicidal don’t usually talk about it in every single conversation. I really hope this isn’t a storyline from the producers as that would be very insensitive to people truly suffering with such severe depression. The bisexual story line is even worse.


She is an hypocrite.  She expects everyone to tiptoe around her "feelings" and things that are important to "her" but won't allow anyone to have a different opinion or beliefs without going after them.

She needs therapy and to be off the show.


----------



## CeeJay

bisbee said:


> I agree...she (and Tom) are getting on my last nerve.  That scene where she was talking about wanting to leave her life...did not ring true to me at all.  Who would say that with the cameras running?  I think it is an act, which is really disgraceful.


SHEESH .. I'm really glad that I'm not watching VPR right now!  Also agree .. re: Ariana's BS about being suicidal; having had to go through numerous attempts by my mother, this is definitely NOT something that should be aired IMO.  If she truly needs help, see a professional .. but to air it on TV??? .. uh, NO!


----------



## Prufrock613

CeeJay said:


> SHEESH .. I'm really glad that I'm not watching VPR right now!  Also agree .. re: Ariana's BS about being suicidal; having had to go through numerous attempts by my mother, this is definitely NOT something that should be aired IMO.  If she truly needs help, see a professional .. but to air it on TV??? .. uh, NO!


Sorry CJ.  I’ve been in the same boat.  It’s so awful to see “performances” - so people are woke- ugh.❤️


----------



## purseinsanity

Prufrock613 said:


> Sorry CJ.  I’ve been in the same boat.  It’s so awful to see “performances” - so people are woke- ugh.❤️





CeeJay said:


> SHEESH .. I'm really glad that I'm not watching VPR right now!  Also agree .. re: Ariana's BS about being suicidal; having had to go through numerous attempts by my mother, this is definitely NOT something that should be aired IMO.  If she truly needs help, see a professional .. but to air it on TV??? .. uh, NO!


Wow, I'm sorry you both had to go through that!


----------



## purseinsanity

imgg said:


> Sorry, Scheana as manager...….?
> She has the maturity of a 14 year old.  Otherwise I agree with most of your assessment!


Hey, I take offense to that.  I have a 14 year old daughter and she is way more mature than Scheana!


----------



## Prufrock613

purseinsanity said:


> Hey, I take offense to that.  I have a 14 year old daughter and she is way more mature than Scheana!


My 14yo DS has more sense in his big toe, than Scheana! (as I’m sure your DD does,too!).


----------



## purseinsanity

Prufrock613 said:


> My 14yo DS has more sense in his big toe, than Scheana! (as I’m sure your DD does,too!).


LOL.


----------



## CeeJay

How many folks watched the Jax & Brittany wedding?!?!   Did you see the faces that her mother made when Schwartz gave that (way too long) "speech" about Jax?!?!  Interesting ... 

As I was watching it, I had to kind of crack-up at Sandoval's constant praise of himself "oh - see this is what you BEST man does for the Groom" .. SERIOUSLY?!?!?!  To me, it also seemed like Sandoval was a little wistful; think about it .. I think he would like to get married and have kids, but Ariana has made it pretty clear that that IS NOT part of her life plan!  Kind of makes me wonder, why continue to stay with each other?  

Lastly .. OMG, Lala and Rand .. SERIOUSLY???  She has had WAY TOO MUCH plastic surgery and IMO, she's going to start looking like that NYC woman who ended up wanting to look like a Cat!  Why do these women mess with their face???  I just do not get it!  

Oh yeah .. and Katie - UGGH!!!  I'm sorry, but there were a few segments where she did look a LOT heavier than she has been!  Yes, I know .. not trying to fat shame here, but if you see pictures of her way back (what? - season 2 or 3)? .. she was significantly thinner than now .. and then to hear that they don't have a marriage certificate .. PUHLEEZE!!!  I cannot go through another season of them getting married .. NO, NO, NO!  

Kristen - what an effin' mess - she needs to GO, Lala needs to GO, Schaena needs to GO, Katie needs to GO .. uggh!!!  I wonder how their ratings have been .. that would be interesting!


----------



## Prufrock613

Brittany’s mom looks like she’s had a tune up, since her first appearance on VPL.  I think she also, finally ditched that Revlon Silver City Pink lipstick.


----------



## purseinsanity

I was so bored yesterday, I was actually watching the re runs of season 2.  It's the same Kristen story line.  She cheats on Tom, they're no good for each other, but she can't break up with him, and Stassi and Katie are saying they can't sympathize and deal with her any more.  Same nonsense as with Carter now.


----------



## luckylove

Kristen needs to go... Thought so for years


----------



## Gimmethebag

luckylove said:


> Kristen needs to go... Thought so for years



Doute is far more dynamic than Stassi and Katie. Stassi doesn't give us anything other than over manufactured sound bites and Katie doesn't do anything but make negative comments from her couch. 

I wish the producers gave us more of Kristen and Ariana's friendship because that's just wild. 

I think if somehow Danica and Doute paired up, they would a force to be reckoned with. I also think after watching the after-show that Charli will be a good friend for Raquel because she has no issue speaking her mind clearly or stepping up for one of her friends.


----------



## Gimmethebag

Thoughts about this week's episode: 

Glad that stupid wedding is over. Of course, Jax has to be a hater about someone else's theme party after he had a themed bachelor party and has a themed birthday party this week. 

You'd think Katie would be fighting tooth and nail to hold onto Witches of WeHo wine, because what else does she have other than this show? Kristen is smart to want to keep as many irons in the fire as she can, though I heard she's been trying to get her tee shirts in a department store. 

I don't believe Lala takes sobriety seriously. If she were in AA or working a program, she wouldn't tell Logan James went to AA (it's alcoholics ANONYMOUS) or trying to out a bisexual storyline on TV. I think she's fighting for her job and with Rand filming, I don't think they have as much $$$$$ as they lead on. 

Even if it were staged, the stilt pants buying scene made me laugh. 

I don't know why they are giving the lizard funeral so much air-time. It's not cute or charming that Tom and Katie killed that poor lizard. Animal abuse is not funny or quirky. 

The new girls are bringing it, but the new guys are duds. Sorry, Max comes across like such a baby to me and I don't see the point of Brett on the cast. Of all the new cast, Danica seems the messiest and most comfortable with confrontation. Charli has serious potential if she can interact with the aging OGs. If they couldn't handle Lala coming in when she was young and beautiful, they won't be able to deal with Charli now. 

This is just my theory: but does anyone else get the vibe that everyone tiptoes around Jax and Brittany because they feel sorry for Brittany? I wonder if things are much darker behind closed doors and everyone caters to Brittany because they feel so bad for her. I honestly can't think of any other reason someone like Lisa would mother them so much.


----------



## chowlover2

Thank God the wedding is finally over, let's bring on the divorce!

Everyone is right about Stassi and Katie. Witches of Wehoe is perfect for those 2. I like Kristen, but miss the days of her bringing the crazy. Let's bring James back too, he's a drama queen as well. No wonder it is so boring.


----------



## purseinsanity

Gimmethebag said:


> Doute is far more dynamic than Stassi and Katie. Stassi doesn't give us anything other than over manufactured sound bites and Katie doesn't do anything but make negative comments from her couch.
> 
> I wish the producers gave us more of Kristen and Ariana's friendship because that's just wild.
> 
> I think if somehow Danica and Doute paired up, they would a force to be reckoned with. I also think after watching the after-show that Charli will be a good friend for Raquel because she has no issue speaking her mind clearly or stepping up for one of her friends.


Please get rid of Katie!  She's so useless.  And so unhappy all the time.


----------



## CeeJay

purseinsanity said:


> Please get rid of Katie!  She's so useless.  And so unhappy all the time.


*YES*, *YES *and *YES* .. 100% agree!!!  She is the quintessential "mean" girl who is perennially "b!tchy"!!!  Have to agree with LVP on Katie!


----------



## TC1

Let me see if I can get this right. Katie got James fired (I know it's all fake) because of how he treats women...her own husband is yelling at her in front of all their friends about how he doesn't ever have sex with her and can't stand her and she just takes it? Umm ok Katie.


----------



## CeeJay

TC1 said:


> Let me see if I can get this right. Katie got James fired (I know it's all fake) because of how he treats women...her own husband is yelling at her in front of all their friends about how he doesn't ever have sex with her and can't stand her and she just takes it? Umm ok Katie.


Somehow, I sense it's the opposite .. that Katie doesn't want to have sex with him!  Remember, even before they got married, she made numerous comments about his 'size' and that it was tiny!!!  Uh - not a great thing to say to a man, and especially BEFORE you're going to get married!!! Worse off .. ON TV?!?!?!  I'm surprised that that was not edited out!!!


----------



## Gimmethebag

Before I dive into my thoughts on this last episode, I’d like to point out that this show’s thread is ranked below Family Karma and shows on re-runs. 

Producers, if this isn’t a wake up call that the OGs are boring, I don’t know what is. 

Thoughts: 

What is up with Schwartz and Brett pretending to have a crush on LVP? She’s an attractive lady but come on. 

This entire episode feels like a commercial for Vanderpump Garden and Caesar’s Palace. Production must love Schwartz and Katie for being team players with this overly manufactured wedding that gives them an excuse to advertise Lisa’s business interests. 

Beau acts like he needs to ask for Stassi’s hand from her ex-boss why? It’s a weak look and is totally cringeworthy. 

Also, while I’m sure a Stassi and Beau wedding will be a happy affair (if her parents are involved then likely not), I don’t want another VPR wedding at all. It’s such a lazy storyline cop-out at this point. It’s tedious. 

They could have given more screen time to Scheana’s egg retrieval process. It is a big deal and it’s like $40K. At least it’s a different storyline than we’ve seen play out a dozen times over the past seasons. 

Likewise, I wish Kristen didn’t cry so much when talking with Scheana. Not because she doesn’t have every right to be upset and have her feelings be hurt, but the way it was edited makes her look super crazy. Anyone would have their feelings hurt to be excluded like that when she was a super loyal bridesmaid the first time and they invited... Max to their second “wedding”? 

Danica is super nuts. The producers breaking the 4th wall with that “Uh what?!” after she talked about the Pisces’ restraining orders was honestly the most outrageous thing to happen in this entire episode. She’s likely not a nice person in real life but for a reality show? Give us more Danica. 

Karrah 100% felt like a producer plant to launch the eventual VPR Vegas spin-off. Also, how many mini-Scheanas will we have by the end of the season? 

The Max face time was also such BS. Like who FaceTimes with your boss after partying in Vegas and why wouldn’t he just stay in that neat little seated area? So producer-driven. So stupid. 

Jax insists his wedding was the nicest, but Katie and Tom’s woodsy wedding was 100x better looking than that tacky fake Kentucky castle wedding. 

Glad this episode had minimal Lala. All we got was her telling Rand he’s “too old to be a boyfriend” as if he wasn’t married before...


----------



## TC1

^^ this is all spot on. Also how many times are we supposed to fall for the "forgot the marriage certificate" BS?


----------



## chowlover2

Hasn't Beercheese's condone accent gotten even worse this season. I used to like her but now find her cringeworthy.

Why is Randall on VP? First off, he is way too old for the crew. Not so much the current cast as they are creeping toward middle age, but what the cast should be, people in their 20's who are a hot mess. I don't think he has the bucks LaLa thinks. And I doubt the plane is his, probably the company he works for. I'm sorry but is he the best LaLa can do?


----------



## purseinsanity

Gimmethebag said:


> Before I dive into my thoughts on this last episode, I’d like to point out that this show’s thread is ranked below Family Karma and shows on re-runs.
> 
> Producers, if this isn’t a wake up call that the OGs are boring, I don’t know what is.
> 
> Thoughts:
> 
> What is up with Schwartz and Brett pretending to have a crush on LVP? She’s an attractive lady but come on.
> 
> This entire episode feels like a commercial for Vanderpump Garden and Caesar’s Palace. Production must love Schwartz and Katie for being team players with this overly manufactured wedding that gives them an excuse to advertise Lisa’s business interests.
> 
> Beau acts like he needs to ask for Stassi’s hand from her ex-boss why? It’s a weak look and is totally cringeworthy.
> 
> Also, while I’m sure a Stassi and Beau wedding will be a happy affair (if her parents are involved then likely not), I don’t want another VPR wedding at all. It’s such a lazy storyline cop-out at this point. It’s tedious.
> 
> They could have given more screen time to Scheana’s egg retrieval process. It is a big deal and it’s like $40K. At least it’s a different storyline than we’ve seen play out a dozen times over the past seasons.
> 
> Likewise, I wish Kristen didn’t cry so much when talking with Scheana. Not because she doesn’t have every right to be upset and have her feelings be hurt, but the way it was edited makes her look super crazy. Anyone would have their feelings hurt to be excluded like that when she was a super loyal bridesmaid the first time and they invited... Max to their second “wedding”?
> 
> Danica is super nuts. The producers breaking the 4th wall with that “Uh what?!” after she talked about the Pisces’ restraining orders was honestly the most outrageous thing to happen in this entire episode. She’s likely not a nice person in real life but for a reality show? Give us more Danica.
> 
> Karrah 100% felt like a producer plant to launch the eventual VPR Vegas spin-off. Also, how many mini-Scheanas will we have by the end of the season?
> 
> The Max face time was also such BS. Like who FaceTimes with your boss after partying in Vegas and why wouldn’t he just stay in that neat little seated area? So producer-driven. So stupid.
> 
> Jax insists his wedding was the nicest, but Katie and Tom’s woodsy wedding was 100x better looking than that tacky fake Kentucky castle wedding.
> 
> Glad this episode had minimal Lala. All we got was her telling Rand he’s “too old to be a boyfriend” as if he wasn’t married before...


I haven't even watched this episode yet and after reading your wonderful recap, I don't even see the need.  This show is getting old.  I think they are really stretching for story lines if they're resorting to such nonsense.


----------



## purseinsanity

chowlover2 said:


> Hasn't Beercheese's condone accent gotten even worse this season. I used to like her but now find her cringeworthy.
> 
> Why is Randall on VP? First off, he is way too old for the crew. Not so much the current cast as they are creeping toward middle age, but what the cast should be, people in their 20's who are a hot mess. I don't think he has the bucks LaLa thinks. And I doubt the plane is his, probably the company he works for. I'm sorry but is he the best LaLa can do?


I used to like her too, but I find her highly annoying now.  Her voice irritates me and I think she's looking manlier with whatever she's doing to her face.


----------



## bisbee

I think Rand is the best Lala can do.  He must have enough money to impress her...and she is an absolutely horrible person.  Who else would have her?  The “talents” she has boasted about that she used to get Rand are not that unusual...surely there are many other young women around who are just as “talented” as Lala and willing to use those talents toward the same end...


----------



## CeeJay

chowlover2 said:


> Hasn't Beercheese's condone accent gotten even worse this season. I used to like her but now find her cringeworthy.
> 
> Why is Randall on VP? First off, he is way too old for the crew. Not so much the current cast as they are creeping toward middle age, but what the cast should be, people in their 20's who are a hot mess. I don't think he has the bucks LaLa thinks. And I doubt the plane is his, probably the company he works for. I'm sorry but is he the best LaLa can do?


THANK YOU .. was wondering the same about Randall, seriously???  

Did a quick search and it notes that his 'estimated' worth is $16m (TV & Film producer) and while they may seem a lot, out here .. with the cost of living and housing, etc. - in addition to having to pay child support for 2 children (and I'm sure the ex-wife doesn't live in a cheezy part of town), that can cost quite a bit!  Also, remember the $$$ dispute between 50-Cent and Randall?  So, that may be why he's on VPR!


----------



## Gimmethebag

Tonight was Stassi’s engagement episode and this is where VPR stands in our forum... 

Cut the OGs loose. 

I’ll give my recap when I watch the damn thing. 

I also want to pop in and say it looks like Kristen’s got a new man and he’s more successful than Rand and not in a sketchy owes 50 Cent “money by Monday” way. 

If the OGs hang on, I want it to only last long enough to see them try to cling to Kristen after a season of berating and publicly humiliating her every chance they get.


----------



## egak

Haven't really enjoyed this season compared to others.....Too much time was spent on focusing on Jax and Brittneys wedding which I couldn't care less about.


----------



## TC1

Brittany and Jax were SO JEALOUS about the party at Lisa's 
Ariana hitting herself in the face with a baseball bat might be the hgihlight of the season. Schenna talking to Stassi's little brother like she's doing him a favour  ICK


----------



## CeeJay

Gimmethebag said:


> Tonight was Stassi’s engagement episode and this is where VPR stands in our forum...
> 
> Cut the OGs loose.
> 
> I’ll give my recap when I watch the damn thing.
> 
> I also want to pop in and say it looks like Kristen’s got a new man and he’s more successful than Rand and not in a sketchy owes 50 Cent “money by Monday” way.
> 
> If the OGs hang on, I want it to only last long enough to see them try to cling to Kristen after a season of berating and publicly humiliating her every chance they get.


Couldn't agree more, I think I've watch 1/2 of 1 show this season .. just not interested!  What I saw was the episode before Beau proposed and how Stassi behaved at their Wine launch party was abysmal at best!  Look, understand that she has decided she's doesn't want to be friends with Kristen anymore, but if this was a business .. and you are one of the partners, ACT LIKE A BUSINESS WOMAN .. not like a spoiled brat!!!  How Beau is going to put up with that?!?! .. whoa!


----------



## jmaemonte

Most of the shows on Bravo have gone stale (Housewives, Vanderpump Rules, Shahs of Sunset, Southern Charm etc).  It’s time for a complete revamp in my opinion.  Vanderpump Rules especially.  The veteran cast members are ALL pathetic and the new cast members are extremely vapid and unlikeable.  I rarely watch anymore and will completely phase this show out amongst others on Bravo in the near future.


----------



## TC1

Jax isn't the main focus for one single episode and he has to start to act a fool to get some airtime again. Jax, you're 40, I realize this show is your entire career..but please..stop.
If any of my "friends" ever rage texted me like that, they would be blocked. If you need to communicate, act like an adult. "You can't come to my pool party" FFS


----------



## luckylove

TC1 said:


> Jax isn't the main focus for one single episode and he has to start to act a fool to get some airtime again. Jax, you're 40, I realize this show is your entire career..but please..stop.
> If any of my "friends" ever rage texted me like that, they would be blocked. If you need to communicate, act like an adult. "You can't come to my pool party" FFS



I wondered if he was under the influence of something that caused rage and mood instability or was he just acting out...


----------



## chowlover2

luckylove said:


> I wondered if he was under the influence of something that caused rage and mood instability or was he just acting out...


I think he is back on the steroids or coked up again. Maybe both?


----------



## luckylove

chowlover2 said:


> I think he is back on the steroids or coked up again. Maybe both?



yes, my guesses too. I guess we will see how it plays out....


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> Brittany and Jax were SO JEALOUS about the party at Lisa's
> Ariana hitting herself in the face with a baseball bat might be the hgihlight of the season. Schenna talking to Stassi's little brother like she's doing him a favour  ICK


Scheana was talking to Nikolai like she wanted to take a bite out of him.  She's so gross.  He's what?  14??


----------



## purseinsanity

Jax is, was, and will always be a douche bag.  Brittney knew what she was marrying but did it anyway.  Good luck!


----------



## tweegy

purseinsanity said:


> Jax is, was, and will always be a douche bag.  Brittney knew what she was marrying but did it anyway.  Good luck!


Agreed! Like I cannot understand why she married him, he would drive me crazy after one day.


----------



## tweegy

Brett was a jerk to Scheana. Scheana is usually a mess that follows guys, but in this instance I dont think she was doing what he was saying. It was a shoot. I used to follow him back when he was with Carli and he's just seemed so fake to me, he built his followers off of her and he Knows they're in love with him and he feeds on that ish.. smh


----------



## Gimmethebag

Okay I finally watched the last couple of episodes. 

It was so cringe how transparent Jax is that he is threatened by the new cast members. He tried to stop filming of Max’s beach scene to give the newbies less screen time and rage-texted/uninvited Max to cut down his scenes. 

Then he tries to blame it all on mental problems while he trashes Ariana’s depression. 

It’s creepy how obsessed Lala is with James’ sobriety. Likely because she has no other storyline. 

Stassi is insulting our intelligence by even suggesting for a second she would be a chill bride. I honestly hope they give her a wedding spinoff so the show can move on with her and weddings/babies. 

WTF cares if Kristen made a sex tape as a single woman. It’s not lying if it’s not even up for discussion. It’s her business. 

I appreciate that we’ve twice seen Kristen, as messy as she is in her personal life, be a hard worker when it comes to her businesses. I think when the show is over, she’ll be fine. 

The Dayna/Brett/Max storyline is so boring to me. 

I saw Scheana’s music video and it was super cringe but Brett didn’t need to participate. It was also interesting that he didn’t want to be released from the project. It looks like he was trying to trash Scheana to fit in with some of the other cast, and props to Scheana for defending herself. 

Finally, it’s really rich that Jax and Lala keep trashing Tom and Ariana’s relationship. 

Jax is abusive to Brittany and she takes it for money and fame. She’ll stick with him as a good Christian woman until he’s broke (I mean, he’s on the show and his credit card is getting declined for less than $150?!) and as soon as the show ends and the paychecks end, she’ll leave him for emotional abuse, drug abuse, cheating, etc. 

Lala is with Rand for money and Rand is with Lala for her youth. It’s a matter of time before he replaces her like he did to his first wife. That’s all fine between consenting adults but she’s not really in a place to criticize anyone else’s relationship.


----------



## purseinsanity

tweegy said:


> Brett was a jerk to Scheana. Scheana is usually a mess that follows guys, but in this instance I dont think she was doing what he was saying. It was a shoot. I used to follow him back when he was with Carli and he's just seemed so fake to me, he built his followers off of her and he Knows they're in love with him and he feeds on that ish.. smh


I personally don't understand what Dayna sees in Max or Brett.  Max seem sleazy to me, and why do you want to be with someone who can't keep it in their pants?  Brett just seems cheesy.  He has that smile that I think he thinks "makes all the ladies swoon", but he's meh.


----------



## purseinsanity

Gimmethebag said:


> Okay I finally watched the last couple of episodes.
> 
> It was so cringe how transparent Jax is that he is threatened by the new cast members. He tried to stop filming of Max’s beach scene to give the newbies less screen time and rage-texted/uninvited Max to cut down his scenes.
> 
> Then he tries to blame it all on mental problems while he trashes Ariana’s depression.
> 
> It’s creepy how obsessed Lala is with James’ sobriety. Likely because she has no other storyline.
> 
> Stassi is insulting our intelligence by even suggesting for a second she would be a chill bride. I honestly hope they give her a wedding spinoff so the show can move on with her and weddings/babies.
> 
> WTF cares if Kristen made a sex tape as a single woman. It’s not lying if it’s not even up for discussion. It’s her business.
> 
> I appreciate that we’ve twice seen Kristen, as messy as she is in her personal life, be a hard worker when it comes to her businesses. I think when the show is over, she’ll be fine.
> 
> The Dayna/Brett/Max storyline is so boring to me.
> 
> I saw Scheana’s music video and it was super cringe but Brett didn’t need to participate. It was also interesting that he didn’t want to be released from the project. It looks like he was trying to trash Scheana to fit in with some of the other cast, and props to Scheana for defending herself.
> 
> Finally, it’s really rich that Jax and Lala keep trashing Tom and Ariana’s relationship.
> 
> Jax is abusive to Brittany and she takes it for money and fame. She’ll stick with him as a good Christian woman until he’s broke (I mean, he’s on the show and his credit card is getting declined for less than $150?!) and as soon as the show ends and the paychecks end, she’ll leave him for emotional abuse, drug abuse, cheating, etc.
> 
> Lala is with Rand for money and Rand is with Lala for her youth. It’s a matter of time before he replaces her like he did to his first wife. That’s all fine between consenting adults but she’s not really in a place to criticize anyone else’s relationship.


Well said!  Although I'm not sure I could take a whole show based on Stassi.  I don't see why Kristen has to justify anything to anyone and I don't understand what Stassi and Katie are upset at her for.  It's not like they've had healthy relationships all the time, yet they have no problem being judgey.  They are crappy friends.  If Kristen hadn't intervened, Stassi and Katie may have never reconnected.  Lala and Rand are the classic younger, pretty woman with rich, older (often unattractive) man.  Tale as old as time.  Brittany is not the angel she likes to project that she is.  I still believe she saw her chance with Jax to be on tv and grabbed it.  Like you said, once this show is over, we'll see how long the marriage lasts.


----------



## tweegy

Yip, Thats how Brett is, his audience is probably 95% women and he got them from Carli. And he plays into that role for them. I'm not knocking the hustle, but how he acts that it isn't an act is where I side eye him.


purseinsanity said:


> I personally don't understand what Dayna sees in Max or Brett.  Max seem sleazy to me, and why do you want to be with someone who can't keep it in their pants?  Brett just seems cheesy.  He has that smile that I think he thinks "makes all the ladies swoon", but he's meh.


----------



## anabanana745

purseinsanity said:


> I personally don't understand what Dayna sees in Max or Brett.  Max seem sleazy to me, and why do you want to be with someone who can't keep it in their pants?  Brett just seems cheesy.  He has that smile that I think he thinks "makes all the ladies swoon", but he's meh.



Agreed. Is this the best a beautiful young girl in LA can dig up? A couple of immature boys who have slept their way through an entire restaurant of staff and aren’t even that great looking.


----------



## TC1

I believe Stassi and Beau had their wedding planned for this year in Italy and it had to be postponed. I'm sure they would get a few episodes out of it..I mean if Jax and Beercheese get multiple episodes..I'm much rather see Stassi and Beau get a few!


----------



## imgg

I am pretty sure Jax is bipolar.  He shows a lot of the symptoms-  super maniac, severe highs and lows.  He needs professional help.


----------



## luckylove

imgg said:


> I am pretty sure Jax is bipolar.  He shows a lot of the symptoms-  super maniac, severe highs and lows.  He needs professional help.



his moods do seem unstable and his speech gets very pressured, agitated etc... I am never sure if it's caused by drug use or mood disorder or both. He is a handful, that is for sure.


----------



## TC1

I hope that this was the series finale and they move on. We don't need anymore of Jax telling Lisa why "his show" is so successful nor watching him rant between lines of Coke and Adderall


----------



## Gimmethebag

TC1 said:


> I hope that this was the series finale and they move on. We don't need anymore of Jax telling Lisa why "his show" is so successful nor watching him rant between lines of Coke and Adderall



It felt like a series end or a goodbye to the OGs. Though Dayna, Brett, and Max are no replacement. Danica is messy. Charli is messy on Twitter. Raquel is gorgeous, calm, but can now hold her ground when faced with a bully. 

They desperately need more cast members to replace the OGs. 

I think the producers kept in Jax stating it’s his show so when he’s missing next season, everyone knows why and who is still the boss.

It’s also clear to everyone that the OGs aren’t a close friend group any longer.


----------



## tweegy

I like NONE of the newbies, I think maybe its time for the show go out while they're not bad, but I'm sure they will go into another season


----------



## baghagg

tweegy said:


> I like NONE of the newbies, I think maybe its time for the show go out while they're not bad, but I'm sure they will go into another season




+1, they are not a group that viewers will warm up to..


----------



## CeeJay

tweegy said:


> I like NONE of the newbies, I think maybe its time for the show go out while they're not bad, but I'm sure they will go into another season


Agreed, but .. yup, I think they will have another season because it's Lisa Vanderpump's ONLY show now!  They need to put on their thinking caps and decide on the future.  Maybe have the OG's on for a bit, but phase them out and get other people .. maybe even some from TomTom?!?!   However, they definitely need to get rid of *Katie*, *Scheana* and *Lala *.. DONE, BASTA COSI!   IMO, Kristen showed a different side this season, and honestly .. she was the one working the Wine biz .. the other 2 .. see 'ya!  If I was a partner in that biz, I would buy them out .. and now before it becomes too popular!


----------



## lucydee

I stopped watching, lost interest  because it was getting ridiculous  already.


----------



## tweegy

CeeJay said:


> Agreed, but .. yup, I think they will have another season because it's Lisa Vanderpump's ONLY show now!  They need to put on their thinking caps and decide on the future.  Maybe have the OG's on for a bit, but phase them out and get other people .. maybe even some from TomTom?!?!   However, they definitely need to get rid of *Katie*, *Scheana* and *Lala *.. DONE, BASTA COSI!   IMO, Kristen showed a different side this season, and honestly .. she was the one working the Wine biz .. the other 2 .. see 'ya!  If I was a partner in that biz, I would buy them out .. and now before it becomes too popular!


From the looks of it she was left with it no? When Stassi said she was out and it looked like Katie left too so Kirsten seems to be left.
I cannot for the life of me understand why Brittany is with Jax... I'll go one further, I have no idea why beau is with Stassi, when she flipped the DAY before he was proposing. Some one needs to explain to him what a red flag is. He ignored divine intervention. All of their relationships are dysfunctional  actually.


----------



## Brittney6

Did anyone see that cast members (mostly Stassi) are losing sponsorships?


----------



## TC1

Stassi, Kristen, Max & Brett have all been fired. If this show wasn't totally done before, it is now!


----------



## tweegy

I saw that aaand the fact that STASSI got the axe in my opinions shows they're serious. Stassi was probably banking on VPR to flip the tab on her wedding and also her wedding would have likely been a chunk of the next season's storyline. What will we miss really? Kirsten crying every episode? Brett trying hard thinking every woman wants him and then picking on Scheana? Max sleeping with everyone and being angry that Dayna talks to someone? And Stassi? Well... I will actually miss her cringe moments of totally breaking down the NIGHT before she is proposed to and screaming and yelling. But her whole "I'm over Kirsten" attitude was not a good look.

I think the others will bring the crazy just as much, I mean after all it is Jax's show.


----------



## TC1

I bet Stassi is pretty torn up about that fact that she won't get that all expense paid Bravo wedding in Italy.


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> I bet Stassi is pretty torn up about that fact that she won't get that all expense paid Bravo wedding in Italy.


Yep.  And I'm sure it's killing her to lose all the sponsorships.  I also saw that the maker of Witches of Weho says they've stopped production and don't plan on more.  She just bought her house.  I wonder if she and Beau will last through this?


----------



## jmaemonte

What about Jax though? Didn’t he tweet that Faith is a criminal when the truth is he’s the convicted criminal?  Actually, this whole show should be canceled.


----------



## TC1

jmaemonte said:


> What about Jax though? Didn’t he tweet that Faith is a criminal when the truth is he’s the convicted criminal?  Actually, this whole show should be canceled.


He'll be next. Bravo is cleaning house.


----------



## Brittney6

I hope Jax is cancelled. Lala needs to go as well, Stassi confirmed in a podcast that Lala pulled a knife (!!!) on Faith and that it was edited out. Wtf is wrong with these people.


----------



## Megs

Honestly, I would bet that Stassi and Kristen will both have to sell their newly purchased homes in the not too distant future. No advertiser is going to want to partner with them, and they were banking on being paid per episode of the show in additional to sponsorship deals and Stassi's podcast (also axed). 

Keeping up that life without being able to hold the same job will leave them with no money coming in. No way Beau makes enough to afford a $1.7 mortgage on his own. 

And yes, waiting for Jax and Lala to be fired as well. Lala will be ok financially because of Randall, but Jax and Brittany won't. 

Reading what they did to Faith made me feel sick. It's disgusting how they treated her. And Bravo to Bravo for deciding that just because they are the shows money-makers, they won't support that.


----------



## tweegy

For sure Stassi will be selling that place, I believe Kirsten had other income than from the show. Also I believe her new guy has some money from what I've read so she maybe safe, if not then yeh. Her house doesn't look as extravagant as Stassi's. Would be interesting to see if Beau sticks around also. Folks are also gunning for Jax to get the boot and I'm sure he's sweating. He has no other income other than the show and they just bought their place. 

This just really boiled to timing, Faith came out over the years and said all this but it took this climate and this movement to get what she experienced heard. LVP came out with some .....I guess you can call it a statement? She didnt really say anything in it, it addressed really nothing and she earned herself a dragging in the comments. I dont know who told her that was cool to post...  fact is even as it blew up, if Bravo didnt fire them she wasn't gonna fire anyone. From what Ive seen in any negative circumstance she doesnt fire people. Even with James fat shaming Katie she didnt do anything until it was pushed to the limit and even then she STILL let him in. So good on Bravo, I hope they apply the clean up across the all the shows.


----------



## jmaemonte

tweegy said:


> For sure Stassi will be selling that place, I believe Kirsten had other income than from the show. Also I believe her new guy has some money from what I've read so she maybe safe, if not then yeh. Her house doesn't look as extravagant as Stassi's. Would be interesting to see if Beau sticks around also. Folks are also gunning for Jax to get the boot and I'm sure he's sweating. He has no other income other than the show and they just bought their place.
> 
> This just really boiled to timing, Faith came out over the years and said all this but it took this climate and this movement to get what she experienced heard. LVP came out with some .....I guess you can call it a statement? She didnt really say anything in it, it addressed really nothing and she earned herself a dragging in the comments. I dont know who told her that was cool to post...  fact is even as it blew up, if Bravo didnt fire them she wasn't gonna fire anyone. From what Ive seen in any negative circumstance she doesnt fire people. Even with James fat shaming Katie she didnt do anything until it was pushed to the limit and even then she STILL let him in. So good on Bravo, I hope they apply the clean up across the all the shows.



I agree 100%.  The cast has been saying and doing horrible things for years.  Jax has made several anti-LGBTQ remarks over the years (Billie Lee and Ariana) and, yet, this being one of LVP’s main causes, he remains on the show?  He also went after Faith and accused her of criminal activity.  As you mentioned, James has been absolutely vicious with his body shaming remarks.  ALL of this information (tweets, podcasts, Faith speaking out) has been out there for some time and Bravo and LVP turned a blind eye.  It is clear that LVP and Bravo are more concerned about drama and ratings than doing the right thing, and now they’re concerned about saving face.


----------



## slang

Lisa knew what was going on all along and did nothing as per Faith and the stuff about Stassi is no secret either.
Lisa couldn’t have cared less and had no interest in how bad these people behaved until now!


----------



## TC1

Last week on the reunion LVP defended Max & Brett saying she's never seen any "behaviour" like that from them..so she forgave the tweets. As soon as Bravo cuts them, she changes her tune. She's trying to save face.


----------



## Brittney6

Yeah, I've cancelled my subscription for the show. I don't want to support these people anymore. Not until real change happens. Lisa's statement was trash.

I agree that Stassi and Beau will need to sell their house in the future. She was certainly the bread winner and Beau doesn't seem too financially savvy, he's filed for bankruptcy twice.


----------



## chowlover2

What happened to Billie? I was really interested in hearing her story. Instead of that we got Beau, Max and Brett. 

I don’t want to hear about Jax until he and KFC are getting a divorce.


----------



## Brittney6

TC1 said:


> Last week on the reunion LVP defended Max & Brett saying she's never seen any "behaviour" like that from them..so she forgave the tweets. As soon as Bravo cuts them, she changes her tune. *She's trying to save face.*



Especially because she alluded to having another show in the works.


----------



## tweegy

Brittney6 said:


> Especially because she alluded to having another show in the works.


I wonder if it involves the Vegas location? I read they gave Vanderpump dogs a show so maybe that.


----------



## purseinsanity

chowlover2 said:


> What happened to Billie? I was really interested in hearing her story. Instead of that we got Beau, Max and Brett.
> 
> I don’t want to hear about Jax until he and KFC are getting a divorce.


"KFC"?!   I just laughed out loud and my coworkers think I've lost my mind. 
Billie kind of bored me too.  She seemed hypersensitive and defensive about everything.  I'm just tired of all the arguing on these shows.


----------



## tweegy

purseinsanity said:


> "KFC"?!   I just laughed out loud and my coworkers think I've lost my mind.
> Billie kind of bored me too.  She seemed hypersensitive and defensive about everything.  I'm just tired of all the arguing on these shows.


Yeh, I agree about Billie. At first I liked her..


----------



## jmaemonte

Brittney6 said:


> Yeah, I've cancelled my subscription for the show. I don't want to support these people anymore. Not until real change happens. Lisa's statement was trash.
> 
> I agree that Stassi and Beau will need to sell their house in the future. She was certainly the bread winner and Beau doesn't seem too financially savvy, he's filed for bankruptcy twice.



Beau has filed for bankruptcy twice?!  Yikes!  No wonder Stassi is devastated about the firing.  Her Mom and brother have been on social media making pleas for her return. 

As my Japanese mother would say “bachi ga atatta“  (you got what you deserve; you did it to yourself)


----------



## CeeJay

Like the rest of you, I feel that Bravo absolutely did the right thing .. EXCEPT, Jax should go too (there has been a LOT of commentary on various sites supporting his firing as well).  Jax & Brittany and Sandoval/Ariana .. all bought houses in Valley Village (right next to Studio City .. in the Valley).  While definitely less expensive than WeHO and other parts, I'm sure that they likely mortgaged the majority of their purchase .. and with little income?? .. not going to happen!  

Where did Stassi & Beau buy a house, and what about Kristen?  I'm going to say this again .. when I would watch the show the past few seasons, I would think back to my time being at that age and just cringe at their behavior!!!  Sure, I did some pretty stupid things in my 20's, but by the time I was in the 30-years-old bracket, my professional career was going well and I bought my first place (on my own) and by 35, opened my OWN Management Consulting business.  The immaturity of this crew is just beyond and after a while, it wasn't funny.  So, honestly .. I'm glad to see them go .. but I think they need to get rid of some of the rest.  Max & Brett? .. didn't get those two from Day 1!


----------



## chowlover2

I always say  " water seeks it's own level." So Beau likely knows how Stassi is and he is ok with it. We just haven't seen it on a TV show or blog.


----------



## Brittney6

tweegy said:


> I wonder if it involves the Vegas location? I read they gave Vanderpump dogs a show so maybe that.



Yes, I think it's the vegas location, which is why they game Karrah so much time on the actual show. I feel like they made her seem problematic to attract an audience for it. 

Still not going to watch anything on Bravo.


----------



## TC1

Perhaps once (if) Jax gets fired..he and Brit can put that Meeeemaw's Beeercheeeseee business front and center.


----------



## CeeJay

TC1 said:


> Perhaps once (if) Jax gets fired..he and Brit can put that Meeeemaw's Beeercheeeseee business front and center.


HA HA HA .. right???  I think if they fire Jax, he will be EXTREMELY VOCAL about it, but you reap what you sow!


----------



## jmaemonte

According to Faith, Brittany also made derogatory racial slurs towards her when she called her trying to apologize for her cheating with Jax.


----------



## purseinsanity

CeeJay said:


> Like the rest of you, I feel that Bravo absolutely did the right thing .. EXCEPT, Jax should go too (there has been a LOT of commentary on various sites supporting his firing as well).  Jax & Brittany and Sandoval/Ariana .. all bought houses in Valley Village (right next to Studio City .. in the Valley).  While definitely less expensive than WeHO and other parts, I'm sure that they likely mortgaged the majority of their purchase .. and with little income?? .. not going to happen!
> 
> Where did Stassi & Beau buy a house, and what about Kristen?  I'm going to say this again .. when I would watch the show the past few seasons, I would think back to my time being at that age and just cringe at their behavior!!!  Sure, I did some pretty stupid things in my 20's, but by the time I was in the 30-years-old bracket, my professional career was going well and I bought my first place (on my own) and by 35, opened my OWN Management Consulting business.  The immaturity of this crew is just beyond and after a while, it wasn't funny.  So, honestly .. I'm glad to see them go .. but I think they need to get rid of some of the rest.  Max & Brett? .. didn't get those two from Day 1!


What do you mean?!!?  How could they possibly fire Jax from "his show"???


----------



## jmaemonte

she probably thought “wedding + baby = spin-off“. 









						Stassi Schroeder Is Pregnant, Expecting 1st Child With Fiance Beau Clark
					

Stassi Schroeder is pregnant and expecting her first child with her fiance, Beau Clark — get the details




					www.usmagazine.com
				




Bravo cut ties with the Next Level Basic author on Tuesday, June 9, afterracially insensitive remarks from her past resurfaced and former SURverFaith Stowers revealed Schroeder and Kristen Doute reported her to the police for a crime she didn’t commit in 2018.

“Racially insensitive comments from my past have resurfaced,” Schroeder wrote via Instagram on Sunday, June 7. “I am grateful for the people in my life that continue to check me and push me to evolve into a more educated person. … What I did to Faith was wrong. I apologize and I do not expect forgiveness.”

‘Vanderpump Rules’ Stars Who Left the Series: Where Are They Now? 
In addition to losing her PR representation, Schroeder’s podcast “Straight Up With Stassi” was removed from all platforms. Doute, 37, Max Boyens and Brett Caprioni were also fired from the Bravo series for racist remarks.

Beau has been being her rock throughout all of this and she’s been grateful to have his support,” a source told Us at the time. “Stassi and her family are truly devastated about everything going on, and Stassi does feel like she has lost everything she worked so hard for.”

Schroeder and Clark, 40, who got engaged in July 2019, were set to air their upcoming wedding on season 9 of Vanderpump Rules before she was fired. While the twosome was originally planning to wed in Italy in October 2020, she revealed later that their plans were likely being moved to Rome in October 2021 due to the coronavirus pandemic.

“We’re 99 percent sure that it’s going to be a year from where we planned. So next year, 2021, October,” she said on “Straight Up With Stassi” in May.

Stassi Schroeder and Beau Clark’s Wedding: Everything We Know 
Schroeder has been open in recent months about her desire to start a family with Clark. She told Us exclusively in April that the couple was being “reckless” in quarantine.

Two months earlier, she told Us that she “cannot wait to be a mom” one day.

“I was seriously hoping to be pregnant because that is so much more important to me than even getting married,” Schroeder told Us in February. “And then once I actually did become engaged, I’m like, ‘Well, I can’t be pregnant at my wedding.’ Like, I have to be able to get s–t-faced.“


----------



## CeeJay

jmaemonte said:


> she probably thought “wedding + baby = spin-off“.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stassi Schroeder Is Pregnant, Expecting 1st Child With Fiance Beau Clark
> 
> 
> Stassi Schroeder is pregnant and expecting her first child with her fiance, Beau Clark — get the details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmagazine.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bravo cut ties with the Next Level Basic author on Tuesday, June 9, afterracially insensitive remarks from her past resurfaced and former SURverFaith Stowers revealed Schroeder and Kristen Doute reported her to the police for a crime she didn’t commit in 2018.
> 
> “Racially insensitive comments from my past have resurfaced,” Schroeder wrote via Instagram on Sunday, June 7. “I am grateful for the people in my life that continue to check me and push me to evolve into a more educated person. … What I did to Faith was wrong. I apologize and I do not expect forgiveness.”
> 
> ‘Vanderpump Rules’ Stars Who Left the Series: Where Are They Now?
> In addition to losing her PR representation, Schroeder’s podcast “Straight Up With Stassi” was removed from all platforms. Doute, 37, Max Boyens and Brett Caprioni were also fired from the Bravo series for racist remarks.
> 
> Beau has been being her rock throughout all of this and she’s been grateful to have his support,” a source told Us at the time. “Stassi and her family are truly devastated about everything going on, and Stassi does feel like she has lost everything she worked so hard for.”
> 
> Schroeder and Clark, 40, who got engaged in July 2019, were set to air their upcoming wedding on season 9 of Vanderpump Rules before she was fired. While the twosome was originally planning to wed in Italy in October 2020, she revealed later that their plans were likely being moved to Rome in October 2021 due to the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> “We’re 99 percent sure that it’s going to be a year from where we planned. So next year, 2021, October,” she said on “Straight Up With Stassi” in May.
> 
> Stassi Schroeder and Beau Clark’s Wedding: Everything We Know
> Schroeder has been open in recent months about her desire to start a family with Clark. She told Us exclusively in April that the couple was being “reckless” in quarantine.
> 
> Two months earlier, she told Us that she “cannot wait to be a mom” one day.
> 
> “I was seriously hoping to be pregnant because that is so much more important to me than even getting married,” Schroeder told Us in February. “And then once I actually did become engaged, I’m like, ‘Well, I can’t be pregnant at my wedding.’ Like, I have to be able to get s–t-faced.“


Well, quelle surprise .. that Stassi expected Bravo to pick up the tab for their wedding, can you imagine what a Bride-zilla this chick would be??? 

I laughed like heck though .. getting married in ROME??? .. ROME??? ... ROME???  Look, don't get me wrong .. Roma is my favorite City IN THE WORLD (_I lived there for a year when in University_) .. BUT, just like New York City, it is a BIG, Urban and (_in some cases_) not so safe (_there are a lot of Gypsies still there and they just LOVE Tourists_)!   Outside of Rome maybe (_Lazio province_) or outskirts of Firenze (_Florence_) would be nice .. but alas, Tuscany gets VERY busy at that time of year (_we used to go every year - mid-September to mid-October_).  That's the main harvest season too, so there are tons of festa's (_god - the husband and I would just love them - eating that wonderful food and wonderful wine - YUM_)!!!  Rome is certainly a must-see, but honestly as I have seen with friends of mine when the HB and I have provided "instructions/information" to folks visiting Rome, those who really enjoy it the most are those that are interested in Ancient History .. Rome is chock-a-block full of that!  Others who are not as interested in history, well .. other places of Italy might be better since ROMA is HUGE (the adage of "not built in a day" .. 100% true).  Heck, even my Romani friends have typically not seen the entire City!  

Other options would be the Veneto (Venice) and/or maybe Umbria?


----------



## purseinsanity

jmaemonte said:


> she probably thought “wedding + baby = spin-off“.



Absolutely!  I'm sure a lot people have done something utterly stupid and haven't had their whole livelihood melt down (Justin Trudeau's black face seems to have been forgiven for example), but Stassi has always been so cruel (even to her "friends") and self centered that I find it hard to feel bad for her at all.  I'm sure her grand plan has literally been turned on it's head, but I wouldn't have any interest in watching her bridezilla moments (Brittany was more than enough!)


----------



## CeeJay

purseinsanity said:


> Absolutely!  I'm sure a lot people have done something utterly stupid and haven't had their whole livelihood melt down (Justin Trudeau's black face seems to have been forgiven for example), but Stassi has always been so cruel (even to her "friends") and self centered that I find it hard to feel bad for her at all.  I'm sure her grand plan has literally been turned on it's head, but I wouldn't have any interest in watching her bridezilla moments (Brittany was more than enough!)


Couldn't agree with you more; I can't even begin to imagine this woman being a mother!!!!


----------



## TC1

I dunno, I think a lot of what Stassi puts on is an act. She has been on "reality" tv for a long time and just trying to keep her name out there. From way back in the day when she was on the Amazing Race with her family, then had her whole face re-done..this is what she's wanted. If she's not catty or mean, she doesn't get the camera time.


----------



## imgg

TC1 said:


> I dunno, I think a lot of what Stassi puts on is an act. She has been on "reality" tv for a long time and just trying to keep her name out there. From way back in the day when she was on the Amazing Race with her family, then had her whole face re-done..this is what she's wanted. If she's not catty or mean, she doesn't get the camera time.


I agree.  They all put on an act to some degree because that is what they think viewers want.  Bravo is not so innocent in this whole situation.  They intentionally cast mentally ill people so viewers will make fun of them as they sit back and cash in and than outraged if one of the cast members does something that is current political incorrect behavior.   If Bravo was so bothered by it they would have fired her when this happened, not years later.  This was one of the last shows I watched from Bravo, so they did me a favor so I can stop watching this show too.


----------



## purseinsanity

CeeJay said:


> Couldn't agree with you more; I can't even begin to imagine this woman being a mother!!!!


Hopefully she'll be a better mother than her own mother has been to her.  On TV anyway!


----------



## purseinsanity

imgg said:


> I agree.  They all put on an act to some degree because that is what they think viewers want.  Bravo is not so innocent in this whole situation.  They intentionally cast mentally ill people so viewers will make fun of them as they sit back and cash in and than outraged if one of the cast members does something that is current political incorrect behavior.   If Bravo was so bothered by it they would have fired her when this happened, not years later.  This was one of the last shows I watched from Bravo, so they did me a favor so I can stop watching this show too.


ITA.  Bravo should've done something when it first came out, but they looked the other way, just like all the people who knew what Harvey Weinstein or even Jeffrey Epstein were doing.  They're enablers.  Faith wanting to go back to Bravo because "they did the right thing" is BS as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> I dunno, I think a lot of what Stassi puts on is an act. She has been on "reality" tv for a long time and just trying to keep her name out there. From way back in the day when she was on the Amazing Race with her family, then had her whole face re-done..this is what she's wanted. If she's not catty or mean, she doesn't get the camera time.


She had her whole face re-done?  Now I need to google what she looked like before!


----------



## TC1




----------



## Megs

Stassi and the baby news is such.... rushed timing with everything going on. And everyone is waiting to hear what will happen with Jax. Doesn't seem right if he doesn't lose his job too.


----------



## jmaemonte

Megs said:


> Stassi and the baby news is such.... rushed timing with everything going on. And everyone is waiting to hear what will happen with Jax. Doesn't seem right if he doesn't lose his job too.



Absolutely.  Jax should be fired without question given the circumstances in which the other cast members were fired.  It is sad that these shows “trap” these young people (Teen Mom, Vanderpump Rules, etc) into a life of drama that then squashed any ambition they may otherwise have had to pursue a legitimate career and stable future.  Unfortunately, it looks like they have all over spent their paychecks assuming the gravy train would not end. At the end of the day, Jax is still a bartender and Brittany is still a waitress.  You hope all of this will be a huge learning experience and wake up call for them to better themselves; but, alas “fame is a fickle food upon a shifting plate.”


----------



## purseinsanity

jmaemonte said:


> Absolutely.  Jax should be fired without question given the circumstances in which the other cast members were fired.  It is sad that these shows “trap” these young people (Teen Mom, Vanderpump Rules, etc) into a life of drama that then squashed any ambition they may otherwise have had to pursue a legitimate career and stable future.  Unfortunately, it looks like they have all over spent their paychecks assuming the gravy train would not end. At the end of the day, Jax is still a bartender and Brittany is still a waitress.  You hope all of this will be a huge learning experience and wake up call for them to better themselves; but, alas “fame is a fickle food upon a shifting plate.”


Does Brittney even work any more?  I though she, Lala, Katie (and initially Ariana) all stopped working there this season?


----------



## jmaemonte

purseinsanity said:


> Does Brittney even work any more?  I though she, Lala, Katie (and initially Ariana) all stopped working there this season?


Gosh, I assumed she still works there.  What is she doing?!  Beer cheese??


----------



## CeeJay

I recall reading somewhere that Jax is still at SUR and that Ariana went back to SUR since she was 'bored'.  Other than the Tom's (both at TomTom), all the other "ladies" (using that term somewhat judiciously since I wouldn't classify most of them as ladies) .. left employment.  

WOW .. that picture of Stassi really shows that she had a LOT of work done!  Didn't know that her family was on the Amazing Race; guess the whole family is a bunch of fame 'hoes!


----------



## chowlover2

Stassi was on another reality show " Queen Bees." 
The only 3 I care about these days are Scheana, Ariana and Tom Sandoval.


----------



## tweegy

CeeJay said:


> I recall reading somewhere that Jax is still at SUR and that Ariana went back to SUR since she was 'bored'.  Other than the Tom's (both at TomTom), all the other "ladies" (using that term somewhat judiciously since I wouldn't classify most of them as ladies) .. left employment.
> 
> WOW .. that picture of Stassi really shows that she had a LOT of work done!  Didn't know that her family was on the Amazing Race; guess the whole family is a bunch of fame 'hoes!


I wouldn't doubt Brett and Max are still employed at Sur and Tom Tom. They were fired from Bravo not the restaurants and LVP didnt say she fired them from the locations. Max still has his IG as GM of Tom Tom on his IG.


----------



## tweegy

chowlover2 said:


> Stassi was on another reality show " Queen Bees."
> The only 3 I care about these days are Scheana, Ariana and Tom Sandoval.


I actually rather Scheana of the 3,  Sandoval seems so into himself, sometimes I like him and think he's cool but something about him seems very very pretentious.


----------



## Megs

tweegy said:


> I actually rather Scheana of the 3,  Sandoval seems so into himself, sometimes I like him and think he's cool but something about him seems very very pretentious.



Ya, Tom Sandoval rubs me wrong all the time. The minute I start to like him, he says or does something that drives me insane! 

And yes, I realize that I am saying a character on a reality tv show drives me insane. I hear how insane that sounds!


----------



## tweegy

Megs said:


> Ya, Tom Sandoval rubs me wrong all the time. The minute I start to like him, he says or does something that drives me insane!
> 
> And yes, I realize that I am saying a character on a reality tv show drives me insane. I hear how insane that sounds!


No it’s true! Cause I feel similar about him.. he will say something that rings common sense and then next frame he’s doing something annoying and I’m like ‘damnit sandavol!’


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> I actually rather Scheana of the 3,  Sandoval seems so into himself, sometimes I like him and think he's cool but something about him seems very very pretentious.


I don't know why I still like Scheana but I do. I think she is the only person who is real on the show. I will always think Sandoval is a closeted homosexual. He spends so much time on himself it drives me crazy.


----------



## tweegy

chowlover2 said:


> I don't know why I still like Scheana but I do. I think she is the only person who is real on the show. I will always think Sandoval is a closeted homosexual. He spends so much time on himself it drives me crazy.


Yeh I gotta say I agree with this. I keep thinking the same thing too.. I know there are metro guys, but Sandavol is different.


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> Yeh I gotta say I agree with this. I keep thinking the same thing too.. I know there are metro guys, but Sandavol is different.


I think that's why he is ok with no sex Ariana-


----------



## tweegy

chowlover2 said:


> I think that's why he is ok with no sex Ariana-


Right! And I also think she is fine with it too.


----------



## Megs

It's so weird. Now Stassi had a birthday party amidst all of this and Kristen was there. So now they are friends because they got cancelled together. On top of it, the fact that there were pap pictures is just gross - that means a publicist called to make that happen.


----------



## acrowcounted

Megs said:


> It's so weird. Now Stassi had a birthday party amidst all of this and Kristen was there. So now they are friends because they got cancelled together. On top of it, the fact that there were pap pictures is just gross - that means a publicist called to make that happen.


Have you seen the client list of their new “crisis” PR firm? It includes Aaron Carter, Lindsay Lohan, and Courtney Love (among other tragic characters). Calling the paps for a birthday party is probably the most above board thing he’s ever done...


----------



## purseinsanity

Megs said:


> It's so weird. Now Stassi had a birthday party amidst all of this and Kristen was there. So now they are friends because they got cancelled together. On top of it, the fact that there were pap pictures is just gross - that means a publicist called to make that happen.


I never understood their friendship.  I think it's a friendship of convenience for Stassi, like when she needs a place to crash and everyone else hates her, or she does something stupid, and everyone else hates her...
Not that Kristin is that great of a friend either!


----------



## CeeJay

Can't remember where I saw it, but folks are putting together various petitions to have Kristin & Stassi brought back?!?! .. huh???


----------



## TC1

CeeJay said:


> Can't remember where I saw it, but folks are putting together various petitions to have Kristin & Stassi brought back?!?! .. huh???


It started with Stassi's mom


----------



## Brittney6

CeeJay said:


> Can't remember where I saw it, but folks are putting together various petitions to have Kristin & Stassi brought back?!?! .. huh???



What is wrong with people?!!


----------



## anabanana745

TC1 said:


> View attachment 4759318


Wow! What a huge change! I wonder what else she had done besides the chin implant


----------



## jmaemonte

I’ve seen on a few gossip blogs that Villa Blanca is closed for good.  Does anyone know if this is true?


----------



## TC1

jmaemonte said:


> I’ve seen on a few gossip blogs that Villa Blanca is closed for good.  Does anyone know if this is true?


It is. They had another sexual discrimination lawsuit..so I don't think could afford the payout (again)
the first one almost bankrupted the restaurant


----------



## imgg

TC1 said:


> It is. They had another sexual discrimination lawsuit..so I don't think could afford the payout (again)
> the first one almost bankrupted the restaurant


Sexual discrimination based on?   LVP seems to be very open minded on peoples sexuality.  Would love to know more of the details.


----------



## TC1

imgg said:


> Sexual discrimination based on?   LVP seems to be very open minded on peoples sexuality.  Would love to know more of the details.


There were a few, if you Google it.. you'll see the detailed info of the individual cases.
LVP may be a good boss...but she's not the one monitoring the day to day


----------



## Megs

WHOA I honestly am shocked Villa Blanca closed! SUR is still open and that's where they all filmed right? 

Maybe money isn't as great as LVP says. Or maybe they are smart and realized they could just claim bankruptcy or close that one restaurant to protect lawsuits. I am sure they have each business set up separately so assets can't be hit from each business for a lawsuit.


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> It is. They had another sexual discrimination lawsuit..so I don't think could afford the payout (again)
> the first one almost bankrupted the restaurant


I didn't know they had a first lawsuit!


----------



## CeeJay

Lisa noted that it was due to the rent on the property, and that would not surprise me one bit.  The Hair Salon that I go to in Silverlake has had the same thing happen to them .. such that they were really contemplating closing it down (they have another in Highland Park).  Especially with the pandemic now, these landlords have become such greedy b#stards!!!


----------



## imgg

CeeJay said:


> Lisa noted that it was due to the rent on the property, and that would not surprise me one bit.  The Hair Salon that I go to in Silverlake has had the same thing happen to them .. such that they were really contemplating closing it down (they have another in Highland Park).  Especially with the pandemic now, these landlords have become such greedy b#stards!!!


Yes, I am sure the LL feels with how famous LVP made Villa Blanca that he deserves more rent for it.  COVID is killing the restaurant business, especially in California.


----------



## CeeJay

imgg said:


> Yes, I am sure the LL feels with how famous LVP made Villa Blanca that he deserves more rent for it.  COVID is killing the restaurant business, especially in California.


Some of this started happening even before COVID; there are simply way too many "developers" out here who continue to tear down and then build some monstrosity ("so modern", "so glam", "the best ..") box house or other development and then want BEAUCOUP bucks for it.  I'm seeing this BIG-TIME in my own neighborhood and I'm in the Valley (which is the cheapest area somewhat close in)!  West Hollywood and Beverly Hills are just beyond ridiculous in regards to $$$$$ .. and yet again, they've closed down the restaurants out here in LA - only pick-up or delivery is allowed due to COVID.


----------



## haute okole

I hate to say that I am not surprised that Villa Blanca closed.  For the last couple of years, it has never been more that 20% full even when the economy was booming.  They were trying to attract a more local clientele with their 90210 discount, but they never attracted a local following.  Plus, at the beginning of the pandemic the Governor put a freeze on all commercial and residential rent increases and evictions as follows: 
*Los Angeles County*

On April 14, 2020, the Los Angeles County Board of Supervisors issued an executive order, which EXPANDS an EXISTING temporary RENT FREEZE and moratorium on evictions in parts of Los Angeles County in response to the COVID-19 health emergency.
The new order expands the temporary eviction moratorium to cover all residential and commercial tenants in Los Angeles County, except those who live or conduct business in cities that have already enacted their own eviction moratoria.

 This is a tragedy for all of the restauranteurs everywhere.  The Governor just re-ordered all indoor dining CLOSED again today.


----------



## luckylove

haute okole said:


> I hate to say that I am not surprised that Villa Blanca closed.  For the last couple of years, it has never been more that 20% full even when the economy was booming.  They were trying to attract a more local clientele with their 90210 discount, but they never attracted a local following.  Plus, at the beginning of the pandemic the Governor put a freeze on all commercial and residential rent increases and evictions as follows.  This is a tragedy for all of the restauranteurs everywhere.  The Governor just re-ordered all indoor dining again today.



I have to say the handful of times I went there, the food and service were both quite good. Years ago, I think the restaurant  was much busier.


----------



## imgg

CeeJay said:


> Some of this started happening even before COVID; there are simply way too many "developers" out here who continue to tear down and then build some monstrosity ("so modern", "so glam", "the best ..") box house or other development and then want BEAUCOUP bucks for it.  I'm seeing this BIG-TIME in my own neighborhood and I'm in the Valley (which is the cheapest area somewhat close in)!  West Hollywood and Beverly Hills are just beyond ridiculous in regards to $$$$$ .. and yet again, they've closed down the restaurants out here in LA - only pick-up or delivery is allowed due to COVID.


The scary thing about it too that most people don't realize is that as a tenant you have to sign a personal guarantee.  So after spending hundreds and thousands and some cases millions in investing in your business and your location, if it does't work out your landlord can take your home, cars and any other assets to collect their rents.  We dabbled in retail for a short time and was fortunate to have sold but the leases you are required to sign are so ridiculous.


----------



## haute okole

The girls and I really enjoyed Villa Blanca. Over the years we met Lisa, Ken, Pandora, and Jason. We were waited on by Stassi and the girl with Black hair that is Pandora’s friend, divorced... Shaena?  The food was mediocre for Beverly Hills but had gotten better and very affordable.  I will miss it.
Here’s some pictures I took my last time at Villa Blanca with OG Audrey and Jason and a bartender.


----------



## imgg

haute okole said:


> The girls and I really enjoyed Villa Blanca. Over the years we met Lisa, Ken, Pandora, and Jason. We were waited on by Stassi and the girl with Black hair that is Pandora’s friend, divorced... Shaena?  The food was mediocre for Beverly Hills but had gotten better and very affordable.  I will miss it.
> Here’s some pictures I took my last time at Villa Blanca with OG Audrey and Jason and a bartender.
> 
> View attachment 4787786
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787787
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787788
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787789
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787790
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787791
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787799


I ate there once and enjoyed it.   The restaurant biz is tough.


----------



## TC1

They shifted their focus to Tom Tom, SUR, Las Vegas, dog rescue and filming..I just don't think Villa Blanca got the attention anymore.


----------



## chowlover2

Beercheese and Jax are having a baby!


----------



## TC1

chowlover2 said:


> Beercheese and Jax are having a baby!


She wasn't about to let LawLaw get all the attention!


----------



## CeeJay

imgg said:


> The scary thing about it too that most people don't realize is that as a tenant you have to sign a personal guarantee.  So after spending hundreds and thousands and some cases millions in investing in your business and your location, if it does't work out your landlord can take your home, cars and any other assets to collect their rents.  We dabbled in retail for a short time and was fortunate to have sold but the leases you are required to sign are so ridiculous.


Well then, the best thing to do would be to create an LLC such that if something did happen, the landlord would not be able to go after your personal property.  I made sure to do that when I had my Management Consulting company!


----------



## CeeJay

chowlover2 said:


> Beercheese and Jax are having a baby!


So, they bought a house in Valley Village, Jax is likely not working at SUR and filming is at a standstill, "Beercheese" (love that) wasn't working and now they are having a baby????  OMG! .. and KA-CHING!


----------



## chowlover2

Stassi had her baby girl.


----------



## Megs

chowlover2 said:


> Stassi had her baby girl.



She did?! I only see that she is married not had her baby!


----------



## chowlover2

Megs said:


> She did?! I only see that she is married not had her baby!


Oops my mistake Megs. I can't seem to do 2 things at once anymore. It shouldn't be too much longer.


----------



## imgg

CeeJay said:


> Well then, the best thing to do would be to create an LLC such that if something did happen, the landlord would not be able to go after your personal property.  I made sure to do that when I had my Management Consulting company!


We had a C Corp.  In retail, unless you're like a Starbuck they still require a personal guarantee.   Luckily, we were able to sell our retail business.


----------



## Megs

chowlover2 said:


> Oops my mistake Megs. I can't seem to do 2 things at once anymore. It shouldn't be too much longer.



No worries! I was like wait, and I started googling but didn't see it and was hoping her baby was ok because I thought she'd be early!


----------



## chowlover2

Scheana is pregnant, due April 2021!


----------



## TC1

I saw her IG post "sponsored post by ClearBlue Easy"   really girl???


----------



## bisbee

I read that Scheana had a miscarriage before.  Don’t know the father...did she meet him after filming stopped?


----------



## chowlover2

bisbee said:


> I read that Scheana had a miscarriage before.  Don’t know the father...did she meet him after filming stopped?


Right before quarantine. I think he's hot, he looks like an Aussie Jason Momoa.


----------



## bisbee

Maybe this is what Sheana needs to settle down...


----------



## CeeJay

.. and Lala is pregnant too? (e.g., getting that meal-ticket)!!


----------



## bisbee

CeeJay said:


> .. and Lala is pregnant too? (e.g., getting that meal-ticket)!!


Lala announced before Scheana.  So that is 4 of them...


----------



## jmaemonte

Apparently they were fired 




			Jax Taylor and Brittany Cartwright Reveal They're Leaving 'Vanderpump Rules'
		


Jax Taylor and Brittany Cartwright's time on _Vanderpump Rules_ is over.
On Friday, the couple revealed that they are leaving the Bravo reality show. Taylor has been part of the cast since 2013, while Cartwright joined during its fifth season. While _Vanderpump_'s future is still up in the air amid the coronavirus pandemic, the pair -- who are currently expecting their first child together -- opened up about their bittersweet departure.

"The last 8 years on _Vanderpump Rules_ have been some of the most challenging, rewarding and fulfilling years of my life," Taylor wrote. "Although this is difficult to share, Brittany and I will not be returning for another season of _Vanderpump Rules_. We are excited to take this time to focus on our growing family and share with you our new endeavors."
He added that they will remain close to their cast and crew and thanked their fans who "have shared our journey with us and supported us through everything. We love you. Stay tuned, We can’t wait for to share what we have planned. Have a great weekend. "


----------



## chowlover2

I hope they saved their $$$, none have enough charisma to go it on their own.


----------



## bisbee

They obviously have something in the works, but I wouldn’t take any bets on how successful the new venture might be.  Hope it isn’t beer cheese...


----------



## CeeJay

I wouldn't be surprised one bit if, in fact, Jax (especially) was fired given some of his antics on the show which were very much like what Stassi and Kristen pulled (and subsequently got fired for it).  

However, yes .. I wonder how much $$$ they have saved as Jax always seemed to be in the 'poor' house (couldn't pay his credit card bills and/or couldn't use them because he had maxed them out, etc.).  They bought a house in Valley Village (near Studio City in the Valley) which, while less expensive than West Hollywood, it was still not cheap per se (I believe it was close to $2m).  In addition, just the cost of living out here is ridiculously expensive .. taxes, utilities (especially freakin' LADWP), etc.  If they decide to do the 'Beer Cheese', good luck with that because they would have to sell a ton of it, and who is going to make it?  They have to find a facility, workers, etc. - and then market the heck out of the product.  Should be interesting (and in addition, with a kid on the way?!?! - yikes)!


----------



## purseinsanity

chowlover2 said:


> I hope they saved their $$$, none have enough charisma to go it on their own.


I hope their Beer Cheese takes off


----------



## haute okole

slyyls said:


> I doubt it.    Who wants to go to a restaurant where the owners and staff are more interested in being filmed and becoming famous, than they are in their patrons?
> I'll spend my hard earned cash, at a restaurant where my money, and patronage is appreciated.
> I'm not interested in filling a seat, so they can promote themselves.


No.  If you visit LA, please don’t bother eating here.  Drinks at the very most or you are wasting your time and money.  Instead visit Il Pastiao, Spago, Nobu in Beverly Hills or Malibu, and  Nate & Als.


----------



## TC1

I read somewhere that not only in Villa Blanca closed for good...Pump is going to be next to close permanently.


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> I read somewhere that not only in Villa Blanca closed for good...Pump is going to be next to close permanently.


Ouch, that's gotta hurt.  I wonder if they've saved a nice nest egg or just never thought this could happen?


----------



## anabanana745

TC1 said:


> I read somewhere that not only in Villa Blanca closed for good...Pump is going to be next to close permanently.


 Was it even doing that well to begin with? I went there on a random night last summer and the place was empty.


----------



## hillaryhath

WOW how did I miss this thread?  Anyway i finally watched the second half of last season and I can't believe people let me skip it.  Its absoluely amazing.  That was the best reunion EVER. Andy muting Jax and Brittany lives rent free in my mind forever.

Anyway who heard about the over 1m Jax owes in state and federal taxes


----------



## TC1

I heard, and am not in the least bit surprised.


----------



## purseinsanity

hillaryhath said:


> WOW how did I miss this thread?  Anyway i finally watched the second half of last season and I can't believe people let me skip it.  Its absoluely amazing.  That was the best reunion EVER. Andy muting Jax and Brittany lives rent free in my mind forever.
> 
> Anyway who heard about the *over 1m Jax owes in state and federal taxes *


 Brittany got less than she thought LOL. I'm certainly not shocked.


----------



## chowlover2

Am I the only one watching???


----------



## TC1

I'm watching! I'm happy not to see Jax's sweaty adderall laced tirades on camera. Seems Lala has been tapped to be the "mean girl" and Tom and Ariana are the new group leaders. They have to be joking with Schwartz & Sandy's. It's horrid. Scheena seems actually happy. Her man seems nice at first glance, next week we'll find out about the 2 kids he has that he hasn't seen in 4 years...so..we shall see if the opinion changes.


----------



## rockhollow

I am watching too.
Also glad to not have to see Jax - so is he completely out of the the friends group as well as being off the show?
Glad to see the two Tom's opening their own business. Smart to use the show to promote their own business and not just Lisa's businesses.

Had to laugh that James is California sober - but still a jerk


----------



## chowlover2

I agree, Scheena seems really happy with Brock. Let's hope this lasts. For some reason he reminds me of Jason Momoa. And I do not miss Jax, Brittany or Stassi. I wonder what they are doing for $$$?


----------



## rockhollow

who is Brock before Sheana? I see he's in the intro so he might also be a cast member.
I see in the preview for the next episode he drops a bomb that he has other kids he never sees - that doesn't sound like good fathering.

Lala is insufferable this season. Another want to be gangster on Bravo.
I don't look forward to seeing her act like she's so much more than the other ladies.

Are they going to explain what happen with Jax/Brit and Stacci and her fellow - They were supposed great friends with the cast and  then just aren't anymore?


----------



## TC1

rockhollow said:


> who is Brock before Sheana? I see he's in the intro so he might also be a cast member.
> I see in the preview for the next episode he drops a bomb that he has other kids he never sees - that doesn't sound like good fathering.
> 
> Lala is insufferable this season. Another want to be gangster on Bravo.
> I don't look forward to seeing her act like she's so much more than the other ladies.
> 
> Are they going to explain what happen with Jax/Brit and Stacci and her fellow - They were supposed great friends with the cast and  then just aren't anymore?


I don't think Brock was involved with anyone before meeting Scheena... or anyone that I know of that is a "celebrity" 
I doubt any previous cast members will be named. They were all fired. most of the info as to why is out there from last year..no need to re-hash it.


----------



## rockhollow

I just went back and watched the reunion from last season.
There seemed to be lots of negative feelings between a lot of the cast, so I can see maybe some of the friendships had died out.
Certainly between Jax/Brit and almost all the other cast.
And Kristen, but then with not working for Lisa, she didn't have much of a role in the season.
Britney spent most the time trying to shout over other people whenever they were trying to call Jax out about his atrocious behaviour during the season, and his responses on the reunion.

Boy, are we lucky they didn't come back for another season.


----------



## purseinsanity

I watched episode two yesterday, mostly because my sister made me watch it with her.     It's actually really nice to not see Jax, Britney, or Stassi.  They all had egos too big for their heads.  I wasn't buying Britney's nice girl act.  I also wonder what they're all doing for money.


----------



## TC1

rockhollow said:


> I just went back and watched the reunion from last season.
> There seemed to be lots of negative feelings between a lot of the cast, so I can see maybe some of the friendships had died out.
> Certainly between Jax/Brit and almost all the other cast.
> And Kristen, but then with not working for Lisa, she didn't have much of a role in the season.
> Britney spent most the time trying to shout over other people whenever they were trying to call Jax out about his atrocious behaviour during the season, and his responses on the reunion.
> 
> Boy, are we lucky they didn't come back for another season.


Well, it's not lucky. They were all fired. LOL


----------



## rockhollow

Do they really want us to believe that Tom Sandoval was really paying for the engagement party for James? That was straight up silly seeing him running around writing cheques to pay the vendors.
The whole party looked strange anyways, all that space and there was like 8 people there.

Rachel is doing nothing to make herself look normal. I can understand getting tongue-tied at giving a toast, but the crying to James about why he would even want to be with her was tragic.
I wonder if we'll really ever see a wedding. James doesn't respect her, he just thinks she's good for his image.


----------



## TC1

I think Brock looked better in the flashbacks! not like this wanna be Jason Momoa juicehead. When he called Scheana's mom an employee  
I agree that Raquel not just raising a glass and saying "cheers to a great weekend" is cause for a (fake TV) breakdown. She's a waitress and on TV, she speaks in front of people she doesn't even know all the time. Looks like her family will be on next week..urgh
Yeah, pffft..Sandoval and his checkbook  how stupid do they think viewers are?


----------



## rockhollow

It was kind of shocking to hear the way Brock was referring to Scheana's mom, and I am sure he's not paying for her help - or for anything! Does he even work or is VR his new job?
I was hoping that Scheana had finally found a good partner, but I don't know if Brock is it.

And why is Scheana trying so hard to be friends with Lala? Lala is friend to no one.


----------



## bisbee

Lala is really a nasty human being.  I don’t understand the hold she has over the rest of the members of this group.  She needs to be put in her place, but none of them has the b***s to be able to do it!  Not that it would be easy…Lala has such a mean streak and it is hard to get her to stop talking.  Even then, it would be almost impossible to get through to her.  She is one of those people who thinks she is God’s gift to everyone around her.


----------



## elle-mo

What is up with Sandoval's teeth? I've been trying to figure out who he looks like and I think I found it...


----------



## TC1

So, a bunch of sleuths noticed that Randall was in Nashville with a couple of blonde chicks..Lala deleted all the pics of his from her social media and checked into the Beverly Hills hotel.


----------



## BagLadyRB

TC1 said:


> So, a bunch of sleuths noticed that Randall was in Nashville with a couple of blonde chicks..Lala deleted all the pics of his from her social media and checked into the Beverly Hills hotel.


Looks like Lala has deleted all pictures of him off of her social pages. In addition, pagesix is reporting she has broken off her engagement. Is their baby even 1 yet? I can't say I'm surprised but I thought they would have lasted a bit longer.


----------



## TC1

BagLadyRB said:


> Looks like Lala has deleted all pictures of him off of her social pages. In addition, pagesix is reporting she has broken off her engagement. Is their baby even 1 yet? I can't say I'm surprised but I thought they would have lasted a bit longer.


Just came here to post the follow up by Page Six. She really defended this dude the last 5 years and got him on the show for the current season. What a dbag he turned out to be (not totally shocked) I mean, just ask 50 cent what type of guy he is


----------



## TC1

TMZ posted "Lala and Randall not calling off engagement just yet" if this was PR for this awful show......


----------



## purseinsanity

elle-mo said:


> What is up with Sandoval's teeth? I've been trying to figure out who he looks like and I think I found it...
> View attachment 5225934


OMG 100%!!!!  Thank you for figuring it out!  It was driving me crazy.


----------



## rockhollow

TC1 said:


> TMZ posted "Lala and Randall not calling off engagement just yet" if this was PR for this awful show......



We can't be surprised that it was probably for the show.
Hopefully Lala is getting the response she thought she'd get being on the show. She's got a super large ego, and maybe her 'mob mama' is not hitting.
I find her insufferable.

And now with the new episode, Lala sure doesn't look like Sheana's friend. She's acting like it's her personal cause to go after Aquaman, and basically tell Sheana that her relationship is doomed.

I was actually shedding a tear for Katie when she was talking to Lisa. All those other girls having babies and it just wasn't working for her.

I got over my soft feeling for Katie when we see a bedroom scene where all she can do is belittle Tom. That toxic relationship would make having a baby difficult.


----------



## Lavendera

Wow, how mean of Lala to expose Brock at Lisa’s luncheon. That’s a conversation that should have been had with Sheena privately, or better, not at all.
Although I agree that there may be a reason for Sheena to have concern, but, she and Brock are a couple, she’s a new mom, they have a baby together, so that ship has sailed.


----------



## rockhollow

There is nothing likeable about Lala.
I don't think she had Rachel over to play that ball game because she liked her and wanted to advance their friendship.
She wanted to act superior with winning a game I am sure she has played many many times (as she keeps telling us, Randal is obsessed with).
At least she admitted she didn't like Rachel at first because she was jealous over James.

As I have said, I don't know why Lala feels she needs to patrol Sheana's relationship - and it sure isn't because she is Sheana's friend.
And then to bring it up at Lisa's tea party was calculated and mean spirited.
Randal doesn't have the best track record either where family is concerned either.


----------



## TC1

Lavendera said:


> Wow, how mean of Lala to expose Brock at Lisa’s luncheon. That’s a conversation that should have been had with Sheena privately, or better, not at all.
> Although I agree that there may be a reason for Sheena to have concern, but, she and Brock are a couple, she’s a new mom, they have a baby together, so that ship has sailed.


I'm going to have to assume Brock told her, then she was supposed to repeat it in front of cameras for drama. Looks like it will be the topic for quite a few shows, if not the season. Seems Brock got his american dream of making money in the US as a topic on this faux reality series.


----------



## Lavendera

TC1 said:


> I'm going to have to assume Brock told her, then she was supposed to repeat it in front of cameras for drama. Looks like it will be the topic for quite a few shows, if not the season. Seems Brock got his american dream of making money in the US as a topic on this faux reality series.


yep. And he got on TV through Sheena.


----------



## rockhollow

And now that he has a regular salary with Bravo, he'll be able to pay his back child support, which probably plays more in him not being able to see his children.
Sheana, although seems quite distressed about all this previous family drama, might be secretly pleased she's going a plumb story line.


----------



## lulilu

Failure to pay child support is not legal grounds to deny visitation of the children.


----------



## rockhollow

from redit

*Timeline of Brock’s relationship and full explanation*






Discussion
Listened to the latest podcast episode of Scheana’s podcast this morning as soon as it dropped. I am going to post recap of it so that people don’t have to listen to the whole thing. I am not going to give my opinion in any of it, I’m literally just going to put exactly what they said so discuss but please don’t come for me! 
-Gets into relationship with ex wife at 18 years old
-19/20 yes they breakup and get back together a lot of times. Rocky and toxic. Brock moved to France to play professional rugby.
-20 years old girlfriend moved to France to be together but they breakup quickly and then discover she is pregnant.
-Decides to get abortion since they aren’t together. Both move back to Australia and they decide to keep baby and work it out.
-Tries to become family and gets married
-May 2011 they have an argument which he called an “altercation” at a mutual friends house. They are fine afterwards and go back home. They do not breakup.
-Brock moved back to France to play professional rugby with wife and baby is born there. His team goes under and dissolves and he goes back to working as a bartender. Becomes depressed and gets caught texting other women (he didn’t physically cheat according to him). He said many times how he was extremely remorseful and will not excuse that behavior. He did not realize how good of a mother and wife she was and treated her horribly.
-They move back to Australia and start seeing a counselor. Very bad time in their relationship. They are 22 at this point. Realize they are three months pregnant and have the baby. They breakup again and he moved to another state in Australia to play for another rugby team.
-not a ton of details about this but Brock has a verbal argument with his FIL after not being allowed to see his children. His wife then officially files a DV charge from the “altercation” two years prior.
-police do not serve him papers as an oversight and he missed court for the charge. After police find him he goes to court and judge dismissed it in his words “because he was not violent”. Brock then says he was emotionally and verbally wrong and abusive but not violent. he also says the original charges filed described were extremely exaggerated and not the truth.
-Moved to America to attend school on a scholarship. After school attempts to get into the NFL. His wife and children at this point they were back together, they came to America with him. After a while they finally break up for the final time and his wife takes the kids back to Australia. His ex-wife says that he will not see the children again.
-She moves on and remarries and told him that he will not see his children anymore because he was a bad partner to her and put them in toxic situations. Their stepfather is their new father essentially and is still their father in their life today. Says he felt a lot of shame (he comes from an impoverished background) and that he didn’t deserve to be a father, he couldn’t provide financially. Their “new father” was able to take care of them.
-Brock also addresses the child support situation and says that he did not have access to the children because of her and did not want to pay child support because of that. He says he was very wrong about that and can see now. He says that he now agrees with his ex-wife‘s decision to cut him out of the children’s lives because he was a horrible person. He did not say anything negative about his ex-wife throughout the entire podcast and continuously said that she was right about the situation and he treated her very poorly and he does not expect forgiveness. He says that he is a different person and can only move forward from here. He is paying back his child support currently (and has been since 2019) and is working on repairing the relationship so that his ex-wife will let him see his children again.
-He also says he regrets not forgetting professional sports and instead going into the workforce immediately but he can’t change the past. He is working towards bringing his family all together again and earning the right to be in his kids lives again.


----------



## jmaemonte

Thank you @rockhollow for the recap.  It sounds like a very toxic relationship.  It is so unfortunate that there are children involved.  I hope he is able to be in his children’s lives in the future if that is what he truly desires.


----------



## Lavendera

Yes thanks for the recap. Hopefully he has matured, and changed. It sounds like he’s taking full responsibility for his actions which is a good sign, but his actions will speak louder than words.


----------



## TC1

Just read on TMZ that Lala and Randall are officially over, oh and he's actively trying to get his child support reduced for his other 2 kids. Winners all around on this series, I tell ya!


----------



## rockhollow

Lala is really a piece of work. She really thinks she is this boss bit**, and then because no one really ever stands up to her, so it just feeds her ego.
Randell must get off on her dominating him, living and dealing with her would be too much.
I was glad to see Sandy try to contradict was she was going on about last week, and is still paying for it.
Lala is all upset and won't let it go.
Even this week when Adriana tried to defend Sandy's way, Lala just kept going on about her point getting loud so Adriana just dropped it - she knew it was Lala's way or no way.
I was glad she didn't get invited to the dinner party.
I love me some LVP, but laughed at that's where Lala had to get airtime in.

James is cruel and condescending  sober or drunk - especially to poor Rachel. Everyone knows she's no brainiac.
James hasn't changed. Good to see most of the cast was shocked at his behaviour at the dinner party.
How sad to think she wants to marry James.

I was kind of uncomfortable watching the two Toms at the mushroom/business meeting. 
Do grown men really act that way?
Are they really willing to act that way for a pay check from Bravo?


----------



## rockhollow

I'm not crazy about LVP's style this season.
I know she's a bit more thick, but I liked her better in dresses.
Often her blouses seem to be open to her navel, umm NO!
Seems like trousers all the time now.


----------



## lulilu

The two Toms seem to be total losers (if not morons).  They can't get out of their own way in planning this new bar.  They have no idea what they are doing.  We saw before that Lisa and Ken did all the work on TomTom and they just appear and bartend.  

Is Sandoval really called Sandy?  He is one bizarre person.  He has such a high opinion of himself and I don't know what it's based on.  And his way of dressing is very off-putting to me.  It is clear that he hates Lala and it's mutual.  I know she is no prize, but he was really nasty and hateful to her.

Do we know she's wrong about Sheana's BF?


----------



## rockhollow

I don't know if he's called Sandy, I just use that to distinguish between the Tom's when speaking of them.
Sandy might be a great ideas's man and a hard worker, but maybe not so much a business man, and Schwartz is totally useless. They should hire someone to help with this. I don't even think they knew what a mission statement was.

I know there is no love loss between Sandy and Lala, but could understand his outburst at her. Yes, maybe he didn't handle it well with shouting at her, but dealing with Lala must be super frustrating.

And yes, we don't really know if Sheana's man has really changed, but I don't like that Lala has taken it upon herself to make it her mission. She's not even Sheana's friend.
Sadly, Sheana's choices in men has never been very good.


----------



## TC1

rockhollow said:


> I don't know if he's called Sandy, I just use that to distinguish between the Tom's when speaking of them.
> Sandy might be a great ideas's man and a hard worker, but maybe not so much a business man, and Schwartz is totally useless. They should hire someone to help with this. I don't even think they knew what a mission statement was.
> 
> I know there is no love loss between Sandy and Lala, but could understand his outburst at her. Yes, maybe he didn't handle it well with shouting at her, but dealing with Lala must be super frustrating.
> 
> And yes, we don't really know if Sheana's man has really changed, but I don't like that Lala has taken it upon herself to make it her mission. She's not even Sheana's friend.
> Sadly, Sheana's choices in men has never been very good.


Given the fact that we know now Lala and Randall are no longer together...her giving relationship advice is ridiculous.


----------



## Lavendera

The whole Toms opening their own bar storyline, is boring, imo.


----------



## MKB0925

Lavendera said:


> The whole Toms opening their own bar storyline, is boring, imo.


I agree....Sandoval is so annoying!


----------



## lulilu

Lavendera said:


> The whole Toms opening their own bar storyline, is boring, imo.


And highly unlikely


----------



## jmaemonte

It's Over! Vanderpump Rules' Raquel and James Split, End 7-Month Engagement
					

‘Vanderpump Rules’ costars Raquel Leviss and James Kennedy confirmed this split on Sunday, December 5 — get the details




					www.usmagazine.com
				




Going their separate ways. After five years together and a seven-month engagement, Raquel Leviss and James Kennedy have split.

“After these 5 wonderful years we had together, we decided we have two different goals and made the decision to call off the engagement,” Leviss, 26, shared via Instagram on Sunday, December 5. “We love each other very much, but we aren’t in love anymore. We want nothing but the best for each other so please keep any thoughts positive. Sending Love.”

Kennedy, 29, for his part, shared the same statement via his social media page.

While the duo has not shared further details regarding their breakup, they were spotted filming the Vanderpump Rules season 9 reunion two days earlier.

“Reunion time,” costar Brock Davies captioned an Instagram Story clip on Friday, December 2, tagging both the England native and Leviss in his post before cheering on his love Scheana Shay. “Um, excuse me guys, get with the memo! Honey, come on, give me something. Oh, you look good on this side.”

Just two months earlier, Leviss couldn’t help but gush over her then-partner.

“So proud of you my love @itsjameskennedy ✨,” she wrote alongside an October Instagram selfie of the pair in Palm Springs, California.
The pair announced their engagement earlier this year with a loving social media tribute.

“THE LOVE OF MY LIFE, said yes.  ,” the DJ wrote via Instagram in May, alongside a kissing selfie of the pair.

Leviss, for her part, shared the news that they were set to get married while celebrating in Palm Springs with her then-beau and their friends.

“James proposed at the iconic Empire Polo Fields of “RACHELLA” Friday night… and I said YES! I’m over the Coachella moon ✨ #RACHELLA,” she wrote at the time.

Several years earlier, Kennedy hinted that a wedding with his Bravo costar could be on the horizon.

“Yeah, probably,” he exclusively told Us Weekly in June 2019. “You know, I don’t like rushing that cause we’re like 10 years younger than everyone else on the show, but I love her so much.”

While Kennedy has been a VPR mainstay for years, Leviss was a late arrival when she landed a coveted SUR gig in April 2019 shortly after the pair started dating.

“On the show, Raquel is feeling a lot of pressure to side with the girls because she knows how James’ behavior can be and because she’s new to SUR,” a source exclusively told Us Weekly in March 2020 of Leviss’ journey on the Bravo hit. “Raquel wishes James would show the side of himself that she gets one-on-one more.”


----------



## Heart Star

I wonder if it will come out that James was abusive to Raquel. That nose "bump" thing seemed off to me.


----------



## TC1

Meh, they used each other for a story and more air time. James the DJ wasn't getting much attention, nor was Raquel the idiot wanna be SUR ver. Together they got the have "couple" attention. The plot just ran it's course IMO.


----------



## Materielgrrl

I'm watching a new episode now.  What is Katie doing w her eyebrows in the scene with Schwartz in bed?


----------



## lulilu

I know she doesn't appear to be that smart, but Raquel is going to college (grad school?).  She seems super nice and awkward around the others, who intimidate her.


----------



## TC1

Brock saying he wanted a 10 carat Moissanite ring for Scheena. Lord a mercy so tacky.  these people out here would pretend that sort of thing was real...but with all the back child support he owes, he knew he had to cover his bases.
S & S nor this sandwich shop are happening


----------



## lulilu

Funny how Brock didn't even try to see diamond or CZ rings.  He went straight to the moissanite.


----------



## jmaemonte

TC1 said:


> Brock saying he wanted a 10 carat Moissanite ring for Scheena. Lord a mercy so tacky.  these people out here would pretend that sort of thing was real...but with all the back child support he owes, he knew he had to cover his bases.
> S & S nor this sandwich shop are happening


I believe he bought her a Morganite not a moissanite.


----------



## TC1

jmaemonte said:


> I believe he bought her a Morganite not a moissanite.


Meh, both "diamond alternatives" IMO but thanks for the clarification.


----------



## bisbee

TC1 said:


> Meh, both "diamond alternatives" IMO but thanks for the clarification.


Well…not really.  Morganite is, of course, an alternative to him buying a diamond ring, but it has a very different appearance…it is a pink stone.  No one would mistake it for a diamond.

With his financial situation, it makes much more sense that he didn’t even look at a diamond!


----------



## meazar

I’m confused about Sheana’s engagement ring.  They said $25000, but he paid $10000 with 3 credit cards.  Did I miss something???


----------



## jennlt

meazar said:


> I’m confused about Sheana’s engagement ring.  They said $25000, but he paid $10000 with 3 credit cards.  Did I miss something???



I noticed that, too, and figured it was probably that the full retail was $25,000 (the price that no one ever actually pays) but Brock got it for the low, low price of $10,000 because the jeweler was promoted on the show.


----------



## lawchick

If Brock is planning to marry Scheana at the site of James and Raquel’s engagement party, I’m stunned. That is beyond cheap and tacky. Using a location someone else paid for is just beyond….


----------



## lulilu

lawchick said:


> If Brock is planning to marry Scheana at the site of James and Raquel’s engagement party, I’m stunned. That is beyond cheap and tacky. Using a location someone else paid for is just beyond….


And you know Scheana won't be able to keep her mouth shut about it.  Reminds me of Meghan Markle announcing her pregnancy at Bea's (or the other sister's) wedding.


----------



## lulilu

jennlt said:


> I noticed that, too, and figured it was probably that the full retail was $25,000 (the price that no one ever actually pays) but Brock got it for the low, low price of $10,000 because the jeweler was promoted on the show.


She is all over twitter defending the ring, so they must still be together.


----------



## TC1

I think Brock and Schenna both wanted to piggyback off the location of James & Raquel's party, A) Because Bravo is paying for that location  B) They want it filmed
I also noticed the 25K ring was 10K (if that, who knows if the cards were charged for those amounts)


----------



## jmaemonte

I really dislike Brock.  He seems very thirsty and inauthentic.  He is clearly using Scheana.  Honestly, I’m sad there is another child involved .  The idea of using someone else’s engagement party to have a “secret” wedding?  Who does that?! What is the urgency?  A green card perhaps?  His priorities are completely out of whack.  He has made it clear that he puts himself first always.


----------



## TC1

Brock makes sure that be says the words "child support" before discussing anything financial. Oh, okay..you haven't paid in years, now that you got called out and started to cough up some cash (from the TV show you're on) and you're a hero? LOL, not


----------



## rockhollow

I also wonder about the urgency of Brook getting married, and wonder if it really does have to do with his green card (ability to stay in the US).

I'm sure one of the reasons they want to do it at James and Rachel's function is to try and get it done on Bravo's dime - and to have it filmed.

I think Sheanna is the mastermind behind this whole wedding. Brock just isn't smart enough.
She certainly seemed well informed about the surprise wedding when talking to Lala.

Lala is so full of herself, I wish we would get to see her breakup, knock her down a bit.
I guess Randall won't be investing in Katie's sandwich shop once he and Lala are done and he's out of the Vanderpump family.

The two Tom's must be losing so much money with their bar sitting empty for so long. The lease on the premises can't be cheap. They should just clean the place up and get it running and then later do some of these elaborate, expensive renovations. They don't have the long coins like Lisa and Ken, who can afford to totally renovate a spot before opening.


----------



## TC1

So, the business partner guy that appears to own the existing restaurant that will be S&S is okay to just stand there idle? I'm confused at this scenario and wonder if it isn't all just smoke and mirrors for TV. He seemed to want a lot of details at the start along with a budget.
Also, WTF is an unapologetically feminine sandwich shop??


----------



## rockhollow

Unapologetically feminine sandwich shop? Those girls need a better pitch!
And what women in Hollywood eat carbs?  Well I suppose Katie does.


----------



## Lavendera

not the best season of VR
And who plans a wedding at someone else’s engagement party?


----------



## jmaemonte

Just an FYI. I own two fairly large morganite pieces (a 9 carat ring and a 10 carat pendant).  Both set in rose gold with diamond halos and I paid nowhere near $25,000 for both of them.  Also, Scheana’s ring appears to be very light in color which is not desirable.


----------



## TC1

I'm sticking with my theory that Sheana and Brock will want to pass that ring off as a pink diamond for those who didn't see/hear him request a gemstone. She will want to flash that thing all over the place.


----------



## jennlt

TC1 said:


> I'm sticking with my theory that Sheana and Brock will want to pass that ring off as a pink diamond for those who didn't see/hear him request a gemstone. She will want to flash that thing all over the place.



You're absolutely right, the jeweler actually mentioned that it closely resembles a pink diamond so I think that's the plan. If Brock didn't owe so much child support and didn't need a huge discount from the jeweler, he and Scheana would have let us all believe that.


----------



## elle-mo

I actually me that jeweler at a gem show in the SF Bay area a few years ago and bought a cute bracelet directly from him.  He was very nice and showed me his personal pictures from Jax and Brittaney's wedding.


----------



## haute okole

Tom and Katie just announced they are divorcing.  Not surprised, she seemed unhappy for awhile.


----------



## limom

haute okole said:


> Tom and Katie just announced they are divorcing.  Not surprised, she seemed unhappy for awhile.


What divorce?
they were never married
Anyways, good luck to both


----------



## purseinsanity

limom said:


> What divorce?
> they were never married
> Anyways, good luck to both


They got married in Vegas.


----------



## limom

purseinsanity said:


> They got married in Vegas.


Never filed the paperwork.


----------



## purseinsanity

limom said:


> Never filed the paperwork.


I thought that was with their forest wedding??


----------



## limom

purseinsanity said:


> I thought that was with their forest wedding??


All I know is no paperwork was found.


----------



## purseinsanity

limom said:


> All I know is no paperwork was found.











						VPR 's Tom Schwartz and Katie Maloney Were Missing 'Intimacy' in Their Marriage Before Split: Source
					

The reality stars announced their separation on Tuesday after 12 years together




					news.yahoo.com
				












						Vanderpump Rules' Tom Schwartz & Katie Maloney Getting Married Again — and This Time, It's Legal: Source
					

A source tells PEOPLE that the couple, who tied the knot in 2016, "never had their marriage paperwork properly filled out"




					people.com
				




I think that was just the first one.

Anyway, neither here nor there.


----------



## limom

purseinsanity said:


> VPR 's Tom Schwartz and Katie Maloney Were Missing 'Intimacy' in Their Marriage Before Split: Source
> 
> 
> The reality stars announced their separation on Tuesday after 12 years together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vanderpump Rules' Tom Schwartz & Katie Maloney Getting Married Again — and This Time, It's Legal: Source
> 
> 
> A source tells PEOPLE that the couple, who tied the knot in 2016, "never had their marriage paperwork properly filled out"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that was just the first one.
> 
> Anyway, neither here nor there.


Agreed.
They are separating and it sounds amicable.
 Katie is way too intellectually mature for TS, imo.
 Are they going to stick with the show?


----------



## purseinsanity

limom said:


> Agreed.
> They are separating and it sounds amicable.
> Katie is way too intellectually mature for TS, imo.
> *Are they going to stick with the show?*


The show seems to be imploding a bit.  I recorded it, then deleted without watching.   
I didn't really like Jax or Stassi but they brought drama.


----------



## rockhollow

well, no one will be suprised with this news. I think if Katie had managed to get pregnant, they might have stayed together a bit longer.
Schwartz was so childish, no one would want that in a partner.
And with Katie and Sandy always being at odds, that can't have helped.
I wonder if this will effect Sandy and Ariana? 
Will Schwartz become a permanent fixture in their house? And then Ariana going into business with Katie.
With Vanderpump's accident, maybe she's finished with VR


----------



## TC1

No one on this cast seems to want to work besides taping this series. Last season ratings weren't good, not sure if it's coming back. Might be time for these nearly 40 year olds to get a job!


----------



## buzzytoes

Honestly I'm surprised they ever made it to the altar, let alone made it this long. Pretty sure there is not a single person that is surprised that they are divorcing.


----------



## sparkleswirl

She said he had a small penis on tv! That we embarrassing and not even funny. Then they talked about hardly having sex… and he nicknamed her bubba. They were doomed


----------



## chowlover2

He seems more in love with Sandoval than he ever was with Katie.


----------



## luckylove

TC1 said:


> No one on this cast seems to want to work besides taping this series. Last season ratings weren't good, not sure if it's coming back. Might be time for these nearly 40 year olds to get a job!



I always think they seem emotionally stunted at a certain stage and wonder, "why aren't they doing more at this stage?"


----------



## jennlt

The man who played Hollywood: Inside Randall Emmett's crumbling empire
					

The ex-fiance of reality star Lala Kent faces the collapse of his company amid a trail of lawsuits, civil fraud charges and allegations of abusive behavior.




					www.latimes.com
				



This is behind a paywall; does anyone have a subscription who is willing to post this?


----------

